# Super PI 32M 4ghz efficiency challenge



## robbo2

A thread where we can compare our efficiency with each other! This might not be your favorite benchmark, but chances are it will be one of them if you take the challenge.

Rules are simple.

*1*. CPU speed will be 4ghz. You may go slightly over such as 4002, 4003 but no more.
*2.* Your screenshot must comply with HWbot rules found here
*3.* Using programs to alter the way Super Pi calculates times or Pi will be disqualified.
*4.* You must run Super Pi mod 1.5 found here.

What are you playing for? Not a damn thing. It's just about improving yourself as a bencher









Times will be split up between cpu architectures such as Bloomfield, Gulftown, Lynnfield, Clarkdale, Conroe , Wolfdale, Athlon, Phenom, Bulldozer, etc.
Only the top 5 times will be kept.

Tweaking guide for any newbies!

Intel

Skylake
*1.* l0ud_sil3nc3 (636cc of fury) - 7M 20.047 [6700K], Ram @ 3868.8 ~ 11-16-16-28
*2.* Bullant - 7M 21.253 [6700K], Ram @ 3736.2~ 11-15-15-28

Haswell-E (No Uncore Limit!)
*1.* Splave 7M 17.985 [5960X], Ram @ 1667.2 ~ 10-13-14-14 4876.3 Cache
*2.* aerotracks 7M 19.125 [5960X], Ram @ 1642.7 ~ 11-13-15-14 4722.4 Cache
*3* robbo2 7M 22.250 [5960X], Ram @ 1599.7 ~ 12-14-15-15 4399.0 Cache
*4.* CL3P20 - 7M 24.531 [5820K], Ram @ 1500.0 ~ 11-13-14-16 4624.9 Cache

Haswell-E (3.5ghz Uncore Limit)
*1.* Splave 7M 24.171 [5960X], Ram @ 1600.0 ~ 11-13-15-14 4876.3
*2.* aerotracks 7M 25.188 [5960X], Ram @ 1500.9 ~ 11-12-14-14
*3.* Blameless 7M 45.833 [5820K], Ram @ 1333.8 ~ 12-12-12-28

Haswell
*1.* Bullant - 7M 16.234 [i7-4790K], Ram @ 1436.8~ 6-10-6-24
*2.* l0ud_sil3nc3 (636cc of fury) - 7M 16.937 [4770K], Ram @ 1419.5 ~ 6-10-6-21
*3.* Splave - 7M 17.188 [4770S], Ram @ 1376.6 ~ 6-10-6-21
*4.* JJJC - 7M 17.344 [4790K], Ram @ 1420 ~ 6-10-6-26
*5.* robbo2 - 7M 17.391 [4770K], Ram @ 1403.7 ~ 7-10-7-24

Haswell Pentium
*1.* Usain "Rainman" Bullant - 7M 18.328 [G3258], Ram @ 1377~ 6-9-6-21
*2.* l0ud_sil3nc3 (636cc of fury) - 7M 18.844 [G3258], Ram @ 1375.4 ~ 6-10-6-21
*3.* robbo2 - 7M 19.984 [G3258], Ram @ 1400.02 ~ 7-10-7-24
*4.* baker18 - 7M 20.063 [G3258], Ram @ 1333.1 ~ 6-10-6-21
*5.* BarboneNet - 7M 20.688 [G3258], Ram @ 1436.3 ~ 9-12-12-17

Ivy Bridge-E
*1* l0ud_sil3nc3 (636cc of fury) - 7M 50.984 [4930K], Ram @ 1419.7 ~ 9-12-12-21

Ivy Bridge
*1.* Bullant - 7M 42.141 [i7-3770K], Ram @ 1300.6 ~ 6-9-6-24
*2.* l0ud_sil3nc3 (636cc of fury) - 7M 43.484 [3770K], Ram @ 1298.1 ~ 7-9-6-18
*3.* coolhandluke41 - 7M 44.250 [3770K], Ram @ 1300.0 ~ 7-10-6-20
*4.* JJJC - 7M 44.657 [3770K], Ram @ 1333 ~ 7-11-7-24
*5.* Newlife12 - 7M 44.859 [i7 3770K], Ram @ 1405.3 ~9-12-12-17

Sandy Bridge-E
*1.* DarkrReign2049 - 8M 20.093 [3930K], Ram @ 1094.4 ~ 9-9-11-24
*2.* MrTOOSHORT - 8M 21.509 [3960X], Ram @ 1263.7 ~ 9-11-11-31
*3.* jebusv20 - 8M 22.500 [3930K], Ram @ 1200.0 ~ 10-12-10-28
*4.* Blameless - 8M 25.862 [3930K], Ram @ 933.4 ~ 8-9-9-26
*5.* EaquitasAbsum - 8M 28.175 [3820], Ram @ 1199.8 10-11-11-28

Sandy Bridge
*1.* Bullant - 7M 59.031 [i7-2600K], Ram @ 1123~ 6-9-6-18
*2.* robbo2 - 8M 01.797 [2600K], Ram @ 1094.7 ~ 7-7-6-20
*3.* topdog - 8M 06.875 [2600K], Ram @ 1094..2 ~ 7-10-7-24
*4.* FtW 420 - 8M 09.344 [2600K], Ram @ 1066.9 ~ 7-7-6-20
*5.* Bones (Kryton) - 8M10.672 [2600K] ,Ram @ 1093.6 ~ 8-10-8-24

Clarkdale
*1.* Augustin PRiME - 9M 21.454 [i3 550], Ram @ 941.3 7-8-6-18
*2.* CL3P20 - 9M 22.578 [i5 660], Ram @ 1000.0 ~ 7-9-6-20
*3.* Partol - 9M 58.871 [i3 530], Ram @ 760 ~ 6-7-6-18

Lynnfield
*1.* Splave - 8M.51.094 [i7 870], Ram @ 1052.3 ~ 7-7-6-21
*2.* robbo2 - 8M 52.640 [i5 750], Ram @ 1110.0 ~ 7-7-6-20
*3.* Hatfieco - 9M 31.730 [i5 760], Ram @ 800.0 ~ 7-8-7-24
*4.* Kevdog - 9M 42.021 [i5 760], Ram @ 798.0 ~ 9-9-9-24
*5.* CrazyMonkey - 9M 44.453 [i5 750], Ram @ 800.0 ~ 8-8-8-24

Bloomfield
*1.* l0ud_sil3nc3 (636cc of fury) - 8M 38.985 [i7 920], Ram @ 1051.8 ~ 7-7-6-20
*1.* robbo2 - 8M 40.844 [i7-950], Ram @ 889.3 ~ 6-6-6-18
*2.* Mikecdm - 8M 44.266 [i7-920, Ram @ 889.8 ~ 6-6-6-18
*3.* CL3P20 - 8M 45.578 [i7-930], Ram @ 999.4 ~ 7-7-6-18
*4.* FtW 420 - 8M 46.031 [i7-920], Ram @ 1000.0 ~ 7-7-6-18

Wolfdale
*1.* stubass - 11M 09.703 [E8400], Ram @ 585.0 ~ 6-6-6-18
*2.* Noxinite - 11M 35.203 [E8400], Ram @ 600.0 ~ 5-4-4-7
*3.* robbo2 - 11M 39.406 [E8400], Ram @ 600.0 ~ 5-5-5-5
*4.* Bones (Kryton) - 12M 02.562 [E8400], Ram @ 443.9 ~ 4-4-4-12
*5.* Schmuckley - 12M 08.266 [E8400], Ram @ 600.0 ~ 5-6-6-18

Presler
*1.* CL3P20 - 27M 22.156 [Pentium D 950], Ram @ 470.4 ~ 4-4-4-10

Cedar Mill
*1.* Bones (Kryton) 28M 07.578 [P4 631], Ram @ 441.5 ~ 4-4-4-13

Prescott
*1.* Bones (Kryton) 28M 00.281 [P4 630], Ram @ 441.5 ~ 4-4-4-13

AMD

Vishera
*1.* Bones (Kryton) - 17M 39.297 [FX-8320], Ram @ 1203.9 ~ 8-11-8-11
*2.* cssorkinman - 18M 35.838 [FX-8350], Ram @ 1198.0 ~ 12-14-14-30
*3.* l0ud_sil3nc3 (636cc of fury) - 22M 28.937 ]FX-8350], Ram @ 1204.0 ~ 8-10-7-22
*4.* Eeyore888 - 22M 57.938s [FX-8350], Ram @ 1265.8 ~ 10-12-12-31

Zambezi
*1.* Newlife - 18m 50.641 [FX-4100], Ram @ 1120 ~ 7-10-10-15-1T
*2.* ML241 - 19M 40.891 [FX-4100], Ram @ 1000.0 10-10-10-28
*3.* Bones (Kryton) - 19M 45.734 [FX-4100], Ram @ 1214.7 ~ 8-12-10-27
*4.* Eeyore888 - 20M 03.047 [FX-6100], Ram @ 842.8 ~ 8-9-8-22

Thuban864.0 ~ 6-6-6-23
*1.* Redwoodz - 16M - 14.736 [1600T], Ram @ 864.0 ~ 6-6-6-23
*2.* Bones (Kryton) - 16M 22.313 [1100T], Ram @ 912.0 ~ 7-7-11-18
*3.* DrSwizz - 16M 41.437 [960T], Ram @ 915.4 ~ 7-8-7-22
*4.* Mr357 - 16M 52.313 [1090T], Ram @ 953.2 ~ 7-7-7-20
*5.* Schmuckley - 17M - 00.953 [960T], Ram @ 915.1 ~ 8-9-9-23

Regor
*1.* Augustin PRiME 16M 34.344 [Athlon x2 445], Ram @ 853.3 ~ 6-6-6-18
*1.* DrSwizz - 16M 51.297 [Athlon x2 280], Ram @ 818.7 ~ 6-7-6-29
*2.* Bones (Kryton) - 17m 11.000 [Athlon x2 270], Ram @ 829.5 ~ 7-8-9-21
*3.* ku4jb - 17M 13.540 [Athlon x2 445], Ram @ 762.8 ~ 8-8-8-21

Propus
*1.* cssorkinman -17M - 46.307 [X4 840], Ram @ 853.4 ~ 9-9-9-24

Sargas
*1.* Bones (Kryton) - 17M 08.563 [Semproin 145], Ram @ 759.9 ~ 7-7-9-17
*2.* DrSwizz - 17M 46.156 [Sempron 145], Ram @ 436.3 ~ 4-4-4-12

Deneb
*1.* HobieCat - 16M 43.938 [965 BE], Ram @ 928.1 ~ 6-6-6-15
*1.* robbo2 - 16M 44.047 [955 BE], Ram @ 939.1 ~ 6-9-6-19
*2.* jjjc_93 - 16M 51.296 [965 BE], Ram @ 887~ 6-8-6-19
*3.* Bones (Kryton) - 16M 52.906 [555 BE], Ram @ 887~ 7-7-8-22


----------



## robbo2

First submit


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Definitely a good OC. If my X58A-OC isn't dead (it might have been a casualty of this weeks LN2) I'll try to get a run next week. I'll be out of town this weekend, so nothing yet.

Also, it's 32M. The M stands for million because you're calculating the first 32 million digits of Pi!


----------



## 100cotton

I just wanted to be first in a benchmarking thread for once.







I have yet to figure out good settings for my RAM.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Definitely a good OC. If my X58A-OC isn't dead (it might have been a casualty of this weeks LN2) I'll try to get a run next week. I'll be out of town this weekend, so nothing yet.
> Also, it's 32M. The M stands for million because you're calculating the first 32 million digits of Pi!


Awesome! Would be great to see the not guys give this a go, but of course it's open to everyone.

Added you 100Cotton


----------



## Schmuckley

so..you has spi 32M tweaking secrets?







: I can't even get a pot bolted up w/o killing chip + mobo..what do i care?


----------



## ARandomOWL

Should see some times under 8 mins


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> so..you has spi 32M tweaking secrets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : I can't even get a pot bolted up w/o killing chip + mobo..what do i care?


You don't need a pot for 4ghz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARandomOWL*
> 
> Should see some times under 8 mins


Well and truly under 8! I know jjjc has an amazing Ivy time.


----------



## Schmuckley

yeah..I'm on am3..That's not going under 8 mins @ 4 ghz..oh..and I tried to bolt my pot up earlier..and now half my ram slots are dead..board's gimped to single channel..chip I was going to bench is dead..I'm having a fantastic day!


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> yeah..I'm on am3..That's not going under 8 mins @ 4 ghz..oh..and I tried to bolt my pot up earlier..and now half my ram slots are dead..board's gimped to single channel..chip I was going to bench is dead..I'm having a fantastic day!


He meant Ivy not all times. I think you may have tightened it down to much









My SB time


----------



## Sh4dowH4ze

first AMD time









setup:
AMD 1100t
Asus Crosshair V
Corsair dominator 2x4 gb
Spire Thermax Eclipse 2 CPU cooler.

hope it qualifies with the 4009 mhz, my mobo is weird. in bios I set 222 fsb with 18 multi ( 3996 mhz) and I get...
(drum roll).

4009 mhz -_-

anyways, my screenie


----------



## robbo2

Oh man, I wish I had a dollar for every time I did this myself, but you haven't selected the memory tab on your second cpu-z







4009 is a little high, but I will accept it if you run it again with the correct screenshot.


----------



## Scorpion667

Oh I'm so in for this

I was just testing 2400 cl9 benching the other day

will BSOD once in a while but I can get a few runs in and tweak it a little more


----------



## Sh4dowH4ze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Oh man, I wish I had a dollar for every time I did this myself, but you haven't selected the memory tab on your second cpu-z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4009 is a little high, but I will accept it if you run it again with the correct screenshot.


that actually made me cry :'(

jk, i'l have a good one in 20 minutes.

[EDIT]



Hope this is good







.


----------



## robbo2

Added mate. Nice NB clock, that's what I wanted to see mostly


----------



## jjjc_93

Nice thread Rob, I'll come and play.









jjjc_93 - 7M 48.469 [3770K], Ram @ 1367 ~ 9-12-12-21


----------



## 100cotton

Well dang, that didn't take long to be beat!









Can we do a max OC version?







5.3ghz go! Edit: Just remembered the official 32m thread.


----------



## robbo2

And Jack shoots into the lead with Ivy! Nice time man







be nice to see if anyone can beat that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> Well dang, that didn't take long to be beat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we do a max OC version?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.3ghz go! Edit: Just remembered the official 32m thread.


It's all about getting the most out of your OS/Ram that's why it's capped at 4ghz


----------



## kill

Yay top AMD









kill - 17m 22.441s (960T unlocked to 1600T) Ram @ 1728mhz 8-9-8-21-26-1T


----------



## Eeyore888

Ouch lol... I am just getting into OC and benchmarks so I could have just messed something up









Eeyore888 - 20m 03.047s (FX-6100) Ram @ 1685mhz 8-9-8-22-39


----------



## robbo2

Nice, a Zambezi! You can break that 20 min mark man. gogogo









Updated and congrats on taking first kill


----------



## Eeyore888

xD I really wanna beat those Thubans lol... I'll have to try again tomorrow


----------



## kill

Thanks. Eeyore. i shouldnt be giving you this advice but try tightening your ram timings more.(superpi LOVES Good Ram.)
Im going even further with mine tomorrow.


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill*
> 
> Thanks. Eeyore. i shouldnt be giving you this advice but try tightening your ram timings more.(superpi LOVES Good Ram.)
> Im going even further with mine tomorrow.


Oh no man, don't share those secrets!!!!
















I might give AMD a run soon, I do enjoy playing with my 965.


----------



## Eeyore888

I'm going to do some research on RAM timings lol I have no clue how they work


----------



## robbo2

Although ram is really important I find the big gains come from a super light OS that's been tweaked. Search google for super pi tweaks mate. Lots out there!


----------



## kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill*
> 
> Thanks. Eeyore. i shouldnt be giving you this advice but try tightening your ram timings more.(superpi LOVES Good Ram.)
> Im going even further with mine tomorrow.


Secrets saved


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Although ram is really important I find the big gains come from a super light OS that's been tweaked. Search google for super pi tweaks mate. Lots out there!


That and secondary and tertiary timings, it is all in the tertiaries


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> That and secondary and tertiary timings, *it is all in the tertiaries*


Especially if you're benching on an Asus board.


----------



## ARandomOWL

Here's another.

ARandomOWL - 7M 57.938 [3770K], Ram @ 1200.0 ~ 8-11-8-28


----------



## jjjc_93

Nice dude, sub 8m is a good start. Keep pushing.


----------



## ARandomOWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Nice dude, sub 8m is a good start. Keep pushing.


Cheers. Ain't got the RAM for the job anymore though. No more subs from me.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Especially if you're benching on an Asus board.


They are the "right" board for the job

I will post some results with the Z77 OC Formula when it gets here tomorrow


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Oh no man, don't share those secrets!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might give AMD a run soon, I do enjoy playing with my 965.


Have you ever cranked up that 965 all the way and tried for an all-out 32m run?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> They are the "right" board for the job
> I will post some results with the Z77 OC Formula when it gets here tomorrow:thumb:


Have you taken that board cold yet? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## dph314

I been thinking of diving into the plethora of RAM settings in MemTweakIt and giving this a go. Just out of curiosity, what's the max voltage those of you out there with the Samsung 30nm are giving it?


----------



## Blameless

I've noticed a significant amount of I/O while running SuperPI.

Running it from within a ramdrive may help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I been thinking of diving into the plethora of RAM settings in MemTweakIt and giving this a go. Just out of curiosity, what's the max voltage those of you out there with the Samsung 30nm are giving it?


I've never noticed anything resembling a benefit past 1.65-1.7v.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I've noticed a significant amount of I/O while running SuperPI.
> Running it from within a ramdrive may help.
> I've never noticed anything resembling a benefit past 1.65-1.7v.


Running it from a ram drive doesn't actually make a noticeable difference, but you can get creative and make it write to a partition that is separate from the OS partition. That can make a bit of a difference.

(I'm also not 100% sure if ram drives are allowed on HWBot for superpi)


----------



## robbo2

Updated you owl







Moar subs guys!!


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Gonna do this tomorrow when my bother is in school so i can "borrow" his 2GHz mem sticks instead of my 1600MHz.


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Have you ever cranked up that 965 all the way and tried for an all-out 32m


I probably have a long time ago, but it would have been on a CHV and well before I started benching with any sort of efficiency so it would be junk. Don't have the gear for extreme AMD benching anymore.


----------



## Kryton

I ran this last year in a similar comp with my 1100T chip and the now dead MSI 790FX GD70 board with an older set of OCZ sticks.
Of course I want to do a new run to see how well this setup will do but for the record, it took some real tweaking of the system and the OS to make this happen.
BTW, since this is an old run, I'm not expecting it to be counted within the rankings.











Keep pushing guys!


----------



## robbo2

Meets the criteria so you're added. New Thuban leader!


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Meets the criteria so you're added. New Thuban leader!


Thanks!









I'll do a Zambezi run later.


----------



## exploiteddna

awesome! glad to see a challenge like this on our forums








+1


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Have you taken that board cold yet? If so, how do you like it?


It should be here later today, UPS guy usually shows up in the afternoon, so I will test on air, and hopefully tomorrow night I can test under LN2, but like I was saying the Z77 OC thread, Nick has got the board rocking in 01, and 32M looks like it almost there, it clocks PSC very well and loves Samsung dimms.

The only thing I don't like about it is how it looks







but I can get over that, plus for $240 with a free 60GB OCZ Agility 3 ssd I couldn't pass.


----------



## FtW 420

Spent a good chunk of the day tweaking memory with sandy, i'll probably be having nightmares about not being exactly round in square convergence.


----------



## Schmuckley

Gimped Single-channel RAM and all







:


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I been thinking of diving into the plethora of RAM settings in MemTweakIt and giving this a go. Just out of curiosity, what's the max voltage those of you out there with the Samsung 30nm are giving it?


1.53v


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Did an untweaked run last night with the 980X (Gulftown and Nehalem should compete together) and got 9 minutes and 7 seconds.

This was with 3600 on the IMC... So there's lots of time to drop! Since this 980X is ES, though, I'm having troubles getting the IMC much higher... So I'll probably switch to my 920.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Ohhh I'm liking this thread BIGTIME! I can't wait to get home and change my multiplier from 45 to 40 and test this puppy out. Can't imagine it'd be that great but at least I'll get some comparison between erebody on here. I find it very informative to bench our rigs at the same specs and see what we end up with! It'll also be interesting to see the difference between 4.5GHz and 4.0GHz...


----------



## Schmuckley

and on my super-dee duper XP


----------



## Jimbags

[email protected]
Gskil ripjaws 4GB
ASUS P8P67 LE

wonder if i can get my Q6600 to 4.0 probs need a better cooler







i shall investigate


----------



## robbo2

Updated and new SB leader! Good show FtW


----------



## The-racer

1St run .
1St Lynnfield








i7-870 2.93Ghz @ 3.9Ghz.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quick & dirty benchmark run using old win2003 install:


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> Gskil ripjaws 4GB
> ASUS P8P67 LE
> wonder if i can get my Q6600 to 4.0 probs need a better cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i shall investigate


I ran PI lastnight at my stable 4.5Ghz 2500k and I was amazed to see that it was an entire minute faster completion time than at 4.0Ghz. Obviously this isn't a great comparison between us both at 4.0Ghz but it gives me a good idea of just the huge difference between 4.0 and 4.5GHz.. It's been awesome running my 2500k @ 4.5Ghz stable for 8months without any problems! I feel though at 4.0Ghz I'd bottleneck in BF3...


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I ran PI lastnight at my stable 4.5Ghz 2500k and I was amazed to see that it was an entire minute faster completion time than at 4.0Ghz. Obviously this isn't a great comparison between us both at 4.0Ghz but it gives me a good idea of just the huge difference between 4.0 and 4.5GHz.. It's been awesome running my 2500k @ 4.5Ghz stable for 8months without any problems! I feel though at 4.0Ghz I'd bottleneck in BF3...


i do usually run my [email protected]( just downclocked for the sake of the benchtest), makes a fair bit of difference in benchmarks even 4.5 up to 4.8 makes a fair amount of difference in some benchies. still love my i5 just as much as when i first saw her







<3 awesome chip, sandy really was a huge step foward for intel








edit been running 4.5 stable since the day i built this rig ... well over a year ago now


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Having trouble getting below 8:53.125 with my 920... Sometimes it's stable, sometimes it's not. I haven't really gotten into tweaking subtimings yet.... but things need to start being a lot more consistent before I do that.


----------



## veblen

Here's what I managed so far on W8.

2600K
8m 28.583s



Trying to break sub-8 on IB.


----------



## Jimbags

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen*
> 
> Here's what I managed so far on W8.
> 2600K
> 8m 28.583s
> 
> Trying to break sub-8 on IB.





nice work man
intel has improved well with every new architecture, wish my RAM would oc more
is bios best for RAM oc or is there good software somewhere?


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> nice work man
> intel has improved well with every new architecture, wish my RAM would oc more
> is bios best for RAM oc or is there good software somewhere?


Some ram timings you have to change in bios, but others (including subtimings) you can change with memtweakit if you have an Asus Z68 board, or any Z77 board. CPU-Tweaker and Memset for older chipsets.


----------



## robbo2

Updated with a new Thuban leader! Congrats DrSwizz

Good to see some great times coming in


----------



## 636cc of fury

Asrock Z77 OC flying:thumb:



http://imgur.com/XQLwH


----------



## robbo2

New leader for Ivy! Congrats fury.


----------



## Xyphyr

My 3570k @ 4ghz.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> New leader for Ivy! Congrats fury.


thanks but do you think you could use my other handle from XS?

l0ud_sil3nc3


----------



## 636cc of fury

Also here is a 5Ghz run with 4X2GB PSC



http://imgur.com/epZpE




http://imgur.com/hDlJw


Had to be quick with the memory as there was no insulation


----------



## jjjc_93

Nice work as always with 32m loud, that Z77 OC is flying high.









Another run on Samsung, great stuff for air runs.

jjjc_93 - 7M 46.985 [3770K], Ram @ 1368 ~ 9-12-12-17


----------



## Sh4dowH4ze

well i've been finbding clocks for quite a few hours already, and i think i'm going in the good direction.


Spoiler: benches









the bottom one was quite high in the cpu freq, so I put the fsb one mhz down too compromise my mobo, which puts 0.8 mhz more on the fsb, does anyone know if this is normal


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Here's my run!


eh....not bad I guess...

oh btw, just saw CPUz got my downclock. It's 4.00GHz @ 1.302v.


----------



## robbo2

Quick response back from Jack to claim back first









Nice improvement in your time Sh4dowH4ze







I had to take the bottom one as 4013 is to high









I've decided I will keep track of only the top five from each architecture, so Cakewalk_S has snuck into 5th.


----------



## Kryton

I'll go ahead and lay this one out there for you guys, again a run from the old MSI and OCZ sticks I did last year.



Note that I didn't have all cores active and that was due to the MSI's known issue about these chips killing these boards and yes, that happened not too long after this was done. Also the number of cores used has nothing to do with the bench itself since it's a single-threaded bench anyway.

I don't have a setup right now for trying to beat it since alot of my stuff is still boxed up from the move here last spring and I've yet to do a proper setup since I've been too busy to worry about it.
Of course I will try to beat it once I do but for now, here's your motivation to tweak it guys.


----------



## robbo2

Nice run Kryton! You couldn't get the tRP down?


----------



## Kryton

Nope, not with this chip.
Runs like mad but loves the electrons too much so it did cause alot of stress on the VRM's. I was taking it easy on the board by running it like this since I didn't want to outright kill it - Had my CHV on RMA at this time and was waiting for it to arrive so I could use it instead BUT the first RMA'ed board I got back was defective too, so it went back and I had to wait another month to get the one I have now.









It's one of those hot and leaky chips = Excellent clocker.

EDIT: Oh, you mean the RAM tRP







those sticks didn't like it much lower than that so I let them run as you see it for stability sakes.


----------



## Sh4dowH4ze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Quick response back from Jack to claim back first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice improvement in your time Sh4dowH4ze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to take the bottom one as 4013 is to high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided I will keep track of only the top five from each architecture, so Cakewalk_S has snuck into 5th.


yeah thats why i posted both, still wanted to post the higher one









going to try and get it under 17 minutes.


----------



## veblen

Here's some SB-E love on W7 x64 (can't get my keyboard/mouse working in XP







):


----------



## Schmuckley

Deneb
















freq is too high








maybe later


----------



## RX7-2nr

cool thread, submission incoming.


----------



## Eeyore888

Pffft I can't get my memory any lower or my NB any high >.<







Give me a month and I'll have my new RAM set and my UD5 mobo


----------



## RX7-2nr

Memory refuses to overclock.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory refuses to overclock.


hmm..I thought Bloomfield did up to 2000-ish comfortably?no?


----------



## RX7-2nr

I dont know if its just my specific chips, Im using Corsair Dominator TR3s. Jumping from 1600 to 2000 is just not working out. Ive tried loosening timings but honestly I havn't messed with it much. Damn you 200mhz FSB.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Memory refuses to overclock.


You're going to have a tough time with 12gb


----------



## DrSwizz




----------



## flamin9_t00l

My Bloomfield submission


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> My Bloomfield submission


What temps are you maxing at with 210x19 and 1.328v?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

32M should barely raise temperatures above idle.


----------



## FtW 420

OMG, spent all day yesterday fighting with the 920 to get a decent score & today did a fresh install to play with ivy. Guess who forgot to copy screenshots onto a flash drive...
Still needed to work on it though, barely got milliseconds under 8m 48s.


----------



## jjjc_93

32m is the gateway bench to more efficiency in everything, keep pushing.


----------



## Kryton

Nevermind.....

Edited due to massive brainfart.


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> What temps are you maxing at with 210x19 and 1.328v?


Prime95 7 hour run custom 8gb ram test with 23c ambient:

core#0 max: 77
core#1 max: 74
core#2 max: 74
core#3 max: 71

cpu volts @ 1.3375v in bios.

How's temps with that H60?


----------



## kill

Screw it... tmorrow im going all out overclocking for this challenge...

After i beat BlackMesaSurce


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill*
> 
> Screw it... tmorrow im going all out overclocking for this challenge...
> After i beat BlackMesaSurce


That's the spirit!

Bad luck FtW







Should be easy to get another run in if you are familiar with the settings now. I'm sure you have installed an OS a million times haha

Got to play around with Sandy again today. Hope to spend a bit more time with it tomorrow, but I don't thing I can do that much better.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> 32M should barely raise temperatures above idle.


I meant maxed out while stress testing of course.

I tried going back down to 6gb but the memory still won't OC. I think the 1600 to 2000 mhz jump is just too much.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> I meant maxed out while stress testing of course.
> I tried going back down to 6gb but the memory still won't OC. I think the 1600 to 2000 mhz jump is just too much.


The hardest part about doing 2000 on the memory is doing 4000 on the uncore. This can take upwards of 1.45V QPI/VTT on many chips.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> Prime95 7 hour run custom 8gb ram test with 23c ambient:
> core#0 max: 77
> core#1 max: 74
> core#2 max: 74
> core#3 max: 71
> cpu volts @ 1.3375v in bios.
> How's temps with that H60?


Core 1 is the hottest at 72, others are usually 68-70 while running IBT. The h60 is push pull though.

I tried going back down to 6gb but the memory still won't OC. I think the 1600 to 2000 mhz jump is just too much.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> The hardest part about doing 2000 on the memory is doing 4000 on the uncore. This can take upwards of 1.45V QPI/VTT on many chips.


Double post.. I hate posting on my phone, thought it was editing.

Oh wow, I want expecting it to need that much. Ive only went up to 1.35ish. Gives me something to do this weekend. I need to read up on secondary and tertiary timings as well.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Double post.. I hate posting on my phone, thought it was editing.
> Oh wow, I want expecting it to need that much. Ive only went up to 1.35ish. Gives me something to do this weekend. I need to read up on secondary and tertiary timings as well.


I was running 1.515V for 4200 uncore. These things like the volts for IMC stability.


----------



## robbo2

I think I was running around 1.45v for 4200 and 1.82v on the ram for my Bloomfield run. That chip had a nice, strong IMC.


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> The hardest part about doing 2000 on the memory is doing 4000 on the uncore. This can take upwards of 1.45V QPI/VTT on many chips.


I honestly don't think my rig could take much more than 1600 ram speed. I need 1.40v QPI/VTT just to fully stabilize the ram @ 1600.


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> I meant maxed out while stress testing of course.
> Core 1 is the hottest at 72, others are usually 68-70 while running IBT. The h60 is push pull though.


Nice temps for the H60. My H70 was worse than my temps with the TRUE mentioned above (Reseated both about 3 times). Both with push/pull 2000rpm fans.

What's your ambient please.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

What is your uncore speed at?


----------



## kill

Ugh... how are you guys getting over 1800 on ram ?! for 1824 i need 2.1v on ram >.>


----------



## robbo2

What's your ram rated for? Some ram is just no good for overclocking so your next best bet is to really clamp the timings down. Of course a combination of both is best.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> Nice temps for the H60. My H70 was worse than my temps with the TRUE mentioned above (Reseated both about 3 times). Both with push/pull 2000rpm fans.
> What's your ambient please.


~75F. Ive got push pull cheapy Coolermaster Sickleflows on it, I think they run at around 1850-1900. Ive lapped the H60 as well all the way down to a 1000g wet sanded mirror finish. Not sure how much difference the lapping made though. AS5 tim.


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> What is your uncore speed at?




Also have tightened my timings at the expense of some extra mhz (beats my old submission by a few milliseconds, lol).


----------



## Eeyore888

I've been dominated by a Sempron








...
Tomorrow is dedicated to Super Pi runs... after work ofc.


----------



## jjjc_93

Where are all the OCN benchers? Come on guys, show us what you've got. Aussies dominating the categories they have entered.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Where are all the OCN benchers? Come on guys, show us what you've got. Aussies dominating the categories they have entered.


NICE!


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Where are all the OCN benchers? Come on guys, show us what you've got. Aussies dominating the categories they have entered.


+1

I was kinda hoping more of the guys from the bot team would get in on this.


----------



## RX7-2nr

I managed to get it to boot into windows with the memory at 2000 at a ~1.47v QPI. I got it to complete a 1M run of superpi, but the time was worse than my best time at 1600mhz. 10.2 vs the 9.8 that I got a while back. It wouldnt complete 32M, I kept getting "Not Convergent in SQR05" or "Not exact in round" partway through the first iteration. Tried bumping vcore and QPI but didnt want to go any higher on the QPI.


----------



## kill

Rams rated for 1600mhz 1.5v 9-9-9-24-34

Corsair Vengence kit


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory refuses to overclock.


You need to run a higher uncore clock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> hmm..I thought Bloomfield did up to 2000-ish comfortably?no?


Rarely.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> The hardest part about doing 2000 on the memory is doing 4000 on the uncore. This can take upwards of 1.45V QPI/VTT on many chips.


Only one of my six Bloomfields was reasonably stable at 4GHz uncore, and it took 1.5v QPI/VTT.

This was a chip that could do 4.2GHz core with 1.28v as well, HT enabled.


----------



## robbo2

I have seen the guys from team.au do it with the ram around the 1900mhz mark (so 3800 uncore) and really tighten down the timings and come away with amazing times. It's not always about the highest ram speed/uncore, but fine tuning the system to it's happy place. I would get worse times with my uncore @ 4500 then 4200 for example.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> You need to run a higher uncore clock.


That screenshot is with the memory running at 1600, not 2k. I never got any full 32M runs without errors at 2000mhz.

I messed with it some more today. Tried uncore at 4000 and 4200 with as much as 1.5v on the QPI. At 4200 and 1.5v it would reboot a couple secs into loading windows. Im pretty sure that its close, but I dont want to go over 1.5v.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> That screenshot is with the memory running at 1600, not 2k.


I know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> I never got any full 32M runs without errors at 2000mhz.


There is a lot of room between 1600 and 2000.

Also, even if you leave memory the same, you will see performance improve with a higher uncore multiplier.

I ran DDR3-1600 on my best Bloomfield, but kept the uncore around 3.6-3.8GHz for 24/7 use (the best I could get stable with 1.3-1.4v QPI/VTT).


----------



## kill

this may sound noobish but whats uncore >.>


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill*
> 
> this may sound noobish but whats uncore >.>


It's only for nehalem based cpu's. It's basically an on chip northbridge / memory controller. For bloomfield cpu's the uncore has to be double the memory speed. That's why 2000 ram is not so easy because not a lot of chips can do 4000 uncore. It's different for gulftown because this rule doesn't apply as it has an unlocked multi, but it's still best to run it at 2.5 times the ram speed.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> There is a lot of room between 1600 and 2000.
> Also, even if you leave memory the same, you will see performance improve with a higher uncore multiplier.
> I ran DDR3-1600 on my best Bloomfield, but kept the uncore around 3.6-3.8GHz for 24/7 use (the best I could get stable with 1.3-1.4v QPI/VTT).


Ive got stable OCs at 191x21 and 200x20. At those bclks the jumps in memory speeds are pretty drastic, each multiplier jump is a 400mhz effective speed change. Unless im missing something


----------



## MGF Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Ive got stable OCs at 191x21 and 200x20. At those bclks the jumps in memory speeds are pretty drastic, each multiplier jump is a 400mhz effective speed change. Unless im missing something


He is not talking about upping your mem speed, he is saying keep @ 1600 but up your uncore and it may (by his experience) lower your super pi times.


----------



## Codaisayoda

eh not bad i guess. just using stock ram speeds for my gskill sniper memory


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGF Derp*
> 
> He is not talking about upping your mem speed, he is saying keep @ 1600 but up your uncore and it may (by his experience) lower your super pi times.


Ahh. I see his "if you leave the memory the same" now. I was commenting on the "there is a lot of room between 1600 and 2000" I thought he was suggesting that I find a middle of the road.

I have upped the uncore to 1600mhz memory, but Ive mostly been trying to get the memory speed up to 2000 so I havnt messed with 1600 much. With the 3400mhz Uncore Im running now I get 9 mins 15 secs at 1600 memory. Still not good enough to beat robbos times though


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Still not good enough to beat robbos times though


It's not about winning









It's great when people post their times because someone else might use that time as their goal. It's about improving as a bencher!


----------



## RX7-2nr

But but but, you're like 30 secs faster.


----------



## robbo2

I'm also using much better ram and a stripped down copy of win xp. You've got yourself a nice 6.5 second gain on your first time dude. That's good progress


----------



## FtW 420

Robbo2's superpi 32m tweaking guide should probably be linked for those fairly new to pi http://www.overclock.net/t/1249432/super-pi-32m-tweaking-guide/0_20


----------



## robbo2

I forgot about that guide lol added it to the OP


----------



## tambok2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Deneb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freq is too high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe later


what Windows xp are you using 32 or 64 ur ram is 8192mb how?









sorry for Out of topic questions


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tambok2012*
> 
> what Windows xp are you using 32 or 64 ur ram is 8192mb how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for Out of topic questions


CPU-Z reports all installed ram regardless of 32bit or 64bit OS.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> You need to run a higher uncore clock.
> Rarely.
> Only one of my six Bloomfields was reasonably stable at 4GHz uncore, and it took 1.5v QPI/VTT.
> This was a chip that could do 4.2GHz core with 1.28v as well, HT enabled.


I've had chips that will do it at various stages between 1.40 and 1.55V. The one I'm using now with do it at 1.45V. Like I said, it could take _upwards_ of 1.40V. Everyone has in their mind that 1.35V is a high as you should go but with that you're never going to get 4GHz on the IMC but many XMP profiles set 1.6V on the uncore.


----------



## robbo2

Deneb play.....Challenge to a certain someone who won't have time to accept till after MOA


----------



## jjjc_93

Oh it is on! (When I'm back from Taiwan and have slept properly for the first time in a month







)


----------



## Zeus

I think its time for me to play with my rig and what I can get out of it. Its going to be fun tweaking 24GB of ram (was 32GB 8x4GB but a stick went bad)


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Oh it is on! (When I'm back from Taiwan and have slept properly for the first time in a month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I'm all tapped out here! was tough getting under that 17m mark. Pretty sure you're going to waste me haha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeus*
> 
> I think its time for me to play with my rig and what I can get out of it. Its going to be fun tweaking 24GB of ram (was 32GB 8x4GB but a stick went bad)


Looking forward to it


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> I'm all tapped out here! was tough getting under that 17m mark. Pretty sure you're going to waste me haha
> 
> Looking forward to it


MOAR NB Frequency!!!

In 32m NB frequency helps *a lot* on AM3. Mem clocks/timings are about as good as you can get on a deneb, but the NB is holding you back.


----------



## robbo2

It wasn't going any higher on air


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> It wasn't going any higher on air


You know what that means....freeze it


----------



## robbo2

I ran it on DICE and only hit around 3300 so it's not the strongest NB I've seen. I was surprised to see it hit 2960 on air to be honest.

Are you going to have a go at this man?


----------



## HobieCat

That's like my 955, it's can hit amazing clocks (6930mhz with a full pot), but the NB isn't very stong. It can only go slightly above 4ghz when full pot benching, and it doesn't like ram over 850mhz either.

I don't have my 955 at the moment (a friend is borrowing it), but I'll give the Ivy category a go when I get a new z77 board in the very near future.


----------



## Buzzkill

Gave it a shot I get 7min, 27.302sec at 4.5GHz. But this is what I get at 4.0GHz more tweaking to get a little faster 8m 25.071s.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> I ran it on DICE and only hit around 3300 so it's not the strongest NB I've seen. I was surprised to see it hit 2960 on air to be honest.
> Are you going to have a go at this man?


I believe 2900-3000 is about the max speed you can expect from a Deneb but you know there are exceptions. My 555 BE hits right about where you topped out with really good cooling and since it's basically a Deneb -2 active cores, more or less the same thing.

The Thuban based chips are the only ones you can realistically expect to go above 3000MHz with any given example. It's obvious that my NB speeds were the deal-maker for me and I was suprised when the chip ponied up and delivered with H2O used for cooling. The exact MB/RAM combo used is of course a factor too but sadly that MB I was using kicked the bucket or I'd have tried it yet again here.


----------



## robbo2

Yeah, Thuban is still the best AMD chip for SPI. Better IMC over Deneb, More L2 cache and a more refined core.


----------



## CL3P20

Im in... tightening things down a bit..still cas9


----------



## jjjc_93

Nice start, crank that memory frequency and watch that time drop!


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Nice start, crank that memory frequency and watch that time drop!


 Yup.. just tuning with this memory set.. will need to swap them out to go lower timings. These sticks will hang around up to ~2300mhz. Im not really one to look for speed improvements after cas10 though. Pretty sure I can get down to 8m5s or so just with a few more adjustments..

@ bass and some of the other Bloomfield users... -> You absolutely can get higher than +4ghz NB.. its +4ghz QPI that is a ***** !!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> @ bass and some of the other Bloomfield users... -> You absolutely can get higher than +4ghz NB.. its +4ghz QPI that is a ***** !!


4GHz Uncore (IMC) just takes a lot of voltage.

4GHz QPI only matters for 3D and can be circumvented with slow mode (which has no affect on 2D performance). Beyond that, it's just luck of the draw on your X58 chip (IOH).


----------



## Zeus

Well here's my time. Its not the fastest SB-E. 08m 46.001s



Its the best I can do with 32GB of ram installed.


----------



## y2kcamaross

[email protected] with 2400 10-12-12-31 gskill got me 7 minutes 3.731 seconds


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> [email protected] with 2400 10-12-12-31 gskill got me 7 minutes 3.731 seconds


Not bad, although for this challenge there is a 4Ghz cpu frequency limit. The trick is to tweak the memory clocks/timings while keeping in the 4ghz cap, the low clock challenges can teach much about memory overclocking.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Not bad, although for this challenge there is a 4Ghz cpu frequency limit. The trick is to tweak the memory clocks/timings while keeping in the 4ghz cap, the low clock challenges can teach much about memory overclocking.


Ahhh....if I'd only read the thread title more carefully, though I did find it odd that all the Cpuz screens were at 4ghz


----------



## kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Ahhh....if I'd only read the thread title more carefully, though I did find it odd that all the Cpuz screens were at 4ghz


Lol.

How can i increase my NB more? max i can get is 2700 on a thuban core no matter the voltage :/


----------



## Kryton

A quickie run with the 4100 and a regular XP installation - No serious tweaking done yet.


----------



## CL3P20

my bloomy cant hang 4.2 uncore on air.. ohh le' cry









8m55.641s



will push RAM speed next.


----------



## robbo2

Updated!

Mushkin redlines with hyper IC's?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Updated!
> 
> Mushkin redlines with hyper IC's?










998750's - 2000mhz @ 8-8-7-24 / 1.6-1.65v


----------



## robbo2

nice! I'm not all that familiar with mushkins ram as we don't see much of it here in Australia.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Yeah, Thuban is still the best AMD chip for SPI. Better IMC over Deneb, More L2 cache and a more refined core.


Speaking of Deneb, I'll be getting into some of that action with the 555 shortly. May not be as capable as some of the others (It's one of the very first Callisto's by date - 1004) but should still do alright.


----------



## Bullant

Hi guys did a quick one, no wazza,and Gigabyte UD3

Bullant_7M 58.453 [3770K] Ram @ 1231~7-11-7-26


----------



## robbo2

Nice ram you have there Bullant. Are you going to keep pushing?


----------



## Bullant

Thanks Robbo, yeah ill try and work wazza out and see if i can bit more out of it,i did have ram up to 1263 i think with 105 blk but got neally to end and stopped


----------



## Bullant

Got bit more out of it,
Bullant_7M 56.031 [3770K] Ram @ 1230~7-11-7-28


----------



## jjjc_93

Nice work Bullants, some seriously nice ram there bro. BBSE or PSC?

Keep pushing!


----------



## Bullant

Hey mate thanks, i think it mite be bbse,because it loves cold -190 and it loves volts 2+.I say if i put them on a asus or newer gigayte board and ran 26x muti on ram would help,tried to do 26x muti on ram but don't think the board or my cpu will allow it .I did read bbse will volt up to 2.4v and these would


----------



## K62-RIG

Does overclocking your RAM improve the score or is it more dependent on the CPU?


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Hey mate thanks, i think it mite be bbse,because it loves cold -190 and it loves volts 2+.I say if i put them on a asus or newer gigayte board and ran 26x muti on ram would help,tried to do 26x muti on ram but don't think the board or my cpu will allow it .


My PSC loves cold and volts too, 2+v and I can bench 2666 7-11-7 on an average IMC. Sounds like you're running PSC if you can't hit the 26x multi, common issue on the old UD3H and UD5H boards, I had the same issue. If you go with a UP board or Asus ROG then 2600+ PSC will open up for you. ASRock Z77 Formula board looks like a good mem clocker too.

@ K62-RIG - Biggest gains always come from more CPU clocks over ram clocks but you want both for an epic score. If you really work on tweaking though the difference between an untweaked run and tweaked run can be over 10 seconds, which is huge.


----------



## K62-RIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> My PSC loves cold and volts too, 2+v and I can bench 2666 7-11-7 on an average IMC. Sounds like you're running PSC if you can't hit the 26x multi, common issue on the old UD3H and UD5H boards, I had the same issue. If you go with a UP board or Asus ROG then 2600+ PSC will open up for you. ASRock Z77 Formula board looks like a good mem clocker too.
> @ K62-RIG - Biggest gains always come from more CPU clocks over ram clocks but you want both for an epic score. If you really work on tweaking though the difference between an untweaked run and tweaked run can be over 10 seconds, which is huge.


Thanks mate - let the tweaking begin. +rep.


----------



## Bullant

JJJC,
What do you think about the new ud7?,ill have to say the old ud3 is bullet proof wouldn't ya say? great learning board for ln2 and cheap.The 4gz challenge is addictive once ya start but fun


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K62-RIG*
> 
> Thanks mate - let the tweaking begin. +rep.


That's the spirit!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> JJJC,
> What do you think about the new ud7?,ill have to say the old ud3 is bullet proof wouldn't ya say? great learning board for ln2 and cheap.The 4gz challenge is addictive once ya start but fun


The UP7? Brilliant board, top tier and top class. I haven't played with it myself but I've seen the results and talked to some world class benchers about it and they all love it. Looks like a must have for sure.

UD3H is a bulletproof and fantastic board too, I was benching UD3 and UD5 for a while on Ivy and my only issue was that they had issues clocking PSC. Beyond that, awesome boards.

You don't have to tell me about low clock challenges being addictive, I must have spent about 100 hours on them now. I have some ln2 mem 32m results around on OCAU that I'll have to bring out here at some point, just waiting for somebody to get close.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> That's the spirit!
> The UP7? Brilliant board, top tier and top class. I haven't played with it myself but I've seen the results and talked to some world class benchers about it and they all love it. Looks like a must have for sure.
> UD3H is a bulletproof and fantastic board too, I was benching UD3 and UD5 for a while on Ivy and my only issue was that they had issues clocking PSC. Beyond that, awesome boards.
> You don't have to tell me about low clock challenges being addictive, I must have spent about 100 hours on them now. I have some ln2 mem 32m results around on OCAU that I'll have to bring out here at some point, just waiting for somebody to get close.


Yeah these rams may be PSC,just thought they mite have been bbse ,there normal timings are 2000,9-9-9-2.Yeah really need a another board to try and get that 26 multi .Think it be a long time b4 i get close to your score but ill keep trying:thumb:

Will waza drop abit too?


----------



## CL3P20

*Waza cut ~4sec for me off my submitted times.. still working on improving them.









I am battling 90F+ temps.. while you guys an your frozen ram.. lol. Cant wait to play with some liquid again.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> *Waza cut ~4sec for me off my submitted times.. still working on improving them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am battling 90F+ temps.. while you guys an your frozen ram.. lol. Cant wait to play with some liquid again.


Yeah the cold does help ,i can run cas 8-11-8 -26 on air on these @1.8v,but cas 7-11-7 needed more volts dont know if it would be good to go over 1.8v on air.


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Yeah these rams may be PSC,just thought they mite have been bbse ,there normal timings are 2000,9-9-9-2.Yeah really need a another board to try and get that 26 multi .Think it be a long time b4 i get close to your score but ill keep trying:thumb:
> Will waza drop abit too?


Yeah 2000 C9 can still be bbse or psc. A good waza process drops about 4 seconds, maybe a touch more. Definitely important.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> *Waza cut ~4sec for me off my submitted times.. still working on improving them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am battling 90F+ temps.. while you guys an your frozen ram.. lol. Cant wait to play with some liquid again.


All my runs in here are with nothing but air, I haven't brought in my subzero stuff yet.


----------



## Bullant

Do you guys update windows after a fresh install I'm also running a 4870x2 video card 2 gig one, would this hurt my time?


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Do you guys update windows after a fresh install I'm also running a 4870x2 video card 2 gig one, would this hurt my time?


I just run on a standard XP SP3 install. Still tweaked and trimmed but no updates or anything.

GPU shouldn't hurt your scores, I just use a simple G210 for my 2D benching just because it's, well, simple.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> I just run on a standard XP SP3 install. Still tweaked and trimmed but no updates or anything.
> GPU shouldn't hurt your scores, I just use a simple G210 for my 2D benching just because it's, well, simple.


Cool ill try no updates next ,I guess no gpu drivers too? SSd any better ?


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Cool ill try no updates next ,I guess no gpu drivers too? SSd any better ?


I install GPU drivers, I don't like staring at an out of focus screen at 1024x768 for hours on end.

I haven't personally used an SSD for benching at all.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> I install GPU drivers, I don't like staring at an out of focus screen at 1024x768 for hours on end.
> I haven't personally used an SSD for benching at all.


Awesome ,thanks for you help again mate + 1 if it worked on my iPhone


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Got bit more out of it, Bullant_7M 56.031 [3770K] Ram @ 1230~7-11-7-28


I love it when people do this so I can just copy paste







Cheers Bullant


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Where are all the OCN benchers? Come on guys, show us what you've got. Aussies dominating the categories they have entered.


Here ya go jjjc .....
No, I'm not an Aussie or an OCN bencher.








BTW, the Callisto's and Denebs are really the same thing as stated before but hey, categorize like you want Robbo, it's your party.









Kryton - 16M 57.578 [555 BE], Ram @ 911.0MHz ~ 7-7-9-19



EDIT: For the record, this was done on air without any fancy cooling tried - Yet. I'll take a crack at the Sempy's next but this board isn't FSB friendly like my other was so I'll just do what I can there and be done with it.


----------



## robbo2

Nice time Kryton! I will put it with Deneb because they are the same in every way.


----------



## jjjc_93

Nice work Kryton.... but in true Aussie style back up to the top we go.









No waza on this run, just testing my ram and NB frequency stability. Will need to sit down with it for a while at some point and figure out waza settings, this board isn't very efficient - wish I still had my UD3. Also need to play with subtimings more, but it's a start.

*Still paging all OCN benchers, come on guys!*

JJJC - 16M 56.532 [965 BE], Ram @ 887~ 6-8-6-21


----------



## jebusv20

will be back with results (I should probably also update my sig here).

Im running a R4F, with GSkill Ripjaw Z 2133 C9 ... does anybody know what I might have to do to tune the timings?
The RAM simply does not want to tune (nor did it want to tune on my M4E-Z), It is fine at the XMP settings of 2133 C9 @ 1.65,
but even at 1.75V it refuses to do 2400 (using the default max mhz timings in the ASUS EUFI, C12 or so), nor will it boot @ 2133 C8.

I honestly do not know anything about RAM, should I try pulling up the VCC or the ICH or something like that? Or do G.Skill really bin their ram with almost no lee way? I will try and push 105bclk (2239), but I don't really fiddle with efficiency stuff because I am generally posting 3D at the moment.

oh. and any data on QUAD channel vs DUAL? If I find 1 of my sticks is the 'slow' one, would running DUAL channel be any better (say if I can run @ C8) then if I had left it as it was. Either way, tomorrow = 4ghz efficiency, might even get the slushbox back out and run my E8400 @ 533 x 7.5


----------



## robbo2

Damn nice efficiency there Jack! and without Waza







Showing why you were chosen to bench at MOA.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Nice work Kryton.... but in true Aussie style back up to the top we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No waza on this run, just testing my ram and NB frequency stability. Will need to sit down with it for a while at some point and figure out waza settings, this board isn't very efficient - wish I still had my UD3. Also need to play with subtimings more, but it's a start.
> *Still paging all OCN benchers, come on guys!*
> JJJC - 16M 56.532 [965 BE], Ram @ 887~ 6-8-6-21


Knew that would get you to come out and play.








Good job!


----------



## Bullant

Hi guys ,got a bit more out of it (more blk) still no waza
Bullant_7M 54.562 [3770K] Ram @ 1263~7-11-6-24


----------



## jebusv20

just finished an 8M 28.75S run, no bclk, no waza... youtube,steam,winamp,uTorrent .. everything in the background. Just confirming memory.
Preety happy with 2400 C10-12-10-28-1T @ 1.75V ... this ram is actually quite nice. I feel like an idiot not using more than 1.7V out of fear.

no screen shot as I work out (read: bother) to get windows XP SP3 installed


----------



## Bullant

Some more Bclk

Bullant_7M 54.109 [3770K] Ram @ 1297~7-11-6-24


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jebusv20*
> 
> just finished an 8M 28.75S run, no bclk, no waza... youtube,steam,winamp,uTorrent .. everything in the background. Just confirming memory.
> Preety happy with 2400 C10-12-10-28-1T @ 1.75V ... this ram is actually quite nice. I feel like an idiot not using more than 1.7V out of fear.
> no screen shot as I work out (read: bother) to get windows XP SP3 installed


Nice man! Once you get that XP install happening is when the fun really starts








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Some more Bclk
> Bullant_7M 54.109 [3770K] Ram @ 1297~7-11-6-24


Updated you mate. Snuck up into third


----------



## jebusv20

about to start testing efficiency with a couple of memory settings that I have found to be stable.

I got
1600 C6
2133 C8
2400 C9
2666 C12 (only 2 sticks, CPU not very happy)

any bets on which will be fastest? Im gunna guess the 2400, but I don't know what impact quad vs dual channel with have, but I doubt its a doubling of bandwidth.


----------



## Bullant

Getting there now,sorted bios setting out ,still no waza at all,mite get low 49s with bit more tweaking,then need to work out waza


Bullant_7M 49.703 [3770K] Ram @ 1297~7-11-6-26


----------



## jebusv20

what ram are you using that can do 2600mhz C7... my 2400 C9 no longer feels so special


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jebusv20*
> 
> what ram are you using that can do 2600mhz C7... my 2400 C9 no longer feels so special


Im using patriot,i think its BBSE ram because its doing so well om my UD3 i disabled 2 items in bios and also ran the bench again without my memory stick in and dropped 4 seconds.this ram will run at cas 6 too at nearlly those speeds ,Ram is on ln2

Ps i was also trying to get board to run at 36 multi so i could see if i could bclk past 2600 memory at those speeds but board wont stay at 36 multi,


----------



## Bullant

Are you using 1155 zz77 board?


----------



## robbo2

Excellent work again Bullant!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jebusv20*
> 
> what ram are you using that can do 2600mhz C7... my 2400 C9 no longer feels so special


You're not going to see those speeds with SB-E. Hell getting 2400 with SB-E is an accomplishment.


----------



## jebusv20

thanks, but it was amazingly easy... set XMP for 2133 C9, bump volts on RAM to 1.8, vcc to 1.35, vccsa to 1.35, increase mem multi to 2400.
1.05 x 2400 ... is where the challenge is at.


----------



## Bullant

Thanks Robbo,I'll keep trying.I hope Waza isn't to hard to work out,I also have a X58 board and some gtx2 ill give a shot later but I just need to buy a i7 CPU for it


----------



## MGF Derp

Done real quick. Had a lot of background things running.


----------



## jebusv20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGF Derp*
> 
> 
> Done real quick. Had a lot of background things running.


your windows isn't geniune :O

otherwise nice run, nice mem


----------



## jebusv20

FINALLY got XP installed on my machine, all trimmed down... gunna dump the drivers on the drive and jump across.. will be back with the results


----------



## MGF Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jebusv20*
> 
> your windows isn't geniune :O
> otherwise nice run, nice mem


Pshh genuine is overrated.


----------



## jebusv20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGF Derp*
> 
> Pshh genuine is overrated.


here's hoping they disable some services you weren't using as 'punishment' for not having legit.









edit: post 201!


----------



## jebusv20

mmkay, I seem to have a problem (with XP).

current settings:
3930k / Rampage 4 Formula / G.Skill 2133 C9 1.65 4 x 4Gb kit
40 x 100 @ 1.35V, 2400 10-12-10-28-1T @ 1.75V

where I am at:
I have just done a fresh install of windows xp sp3 chopped down using nLite as per a guide I found (that seamed legit).
After install completed I installed the chipset drivers, and ran superPi to see what kind of baseline I was looking at; I got 8M48 alot slower than expected.

I swapped back over to my windows 7 ulti install that is in no way chopped down, or tweaked, with a fair amount of background stuff, exact same settings and ran 8M27.5.

Not exactly sure why XP SP3 is 20 seconds slower than windows 7, any ideas?
CPU-Z shows all the freq. correctly in both OS's, so I doubt it is a turbo issue in XP, but will test that now.


----------



## robbo2

Make sure LSC is enabled

Open regedit. Navigate to [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SessionManager\Memory Management]. Select Large System Cache and make sure the volume is set to 1.

There's a bit of a guide in the OP


----------



## jebusv20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Make sure LSC is enabled
> Open regedit. Navigate to [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SessionManager\Memory Management]. Select Large System Cache and make sure the volume is set to 1.
> There's a bit of a guide in the OP


saw the guide, wanted to get a baseline before tweaks. Will try LSC after current run finishes (with turbo disabled and cores locked to 40x100).
side note: current run looks no faster, I can clearly see that windows 7 had a 5.5~ second initialization, compared to a 6.1~ second initialization.

edit: 8M22.5 with only LSC tweak. You are a life saver robbo, was about to reinstall using standard XP to test, saved me an hour









now, any idea's how to create a second partition for wazza after forgetting to create it, prefererably something that would involve me taking a snap shot of the OS. Formatting the drive, creating partitions and putting the image back from within windows 7.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Nice work Kryton.... but in true Aussie style back up to the top we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No waza on this run, just testing my ram and NB frequency stability. Will need to sit down with it for a while at some point and figure out waza settings, this board isn't very efficient - wish I still had my UD3. Also need to play with subtimings more, but it's a start.
> *Still paging all OCN benchers, come on guys!*
> JJJC - 16M 56.532 [965 BE], Ram @ 887~ 6-8-6-21


Eh.... Not so fast there dude.










Still no Waza used, on air and as you can see it's not a hacked OS either.


----------



## jjjc_93

Haha, nice work dude. I'm full of Ivy and 3D benching right now, but I can see I'm going to have to visit this again now.

Not sure what you're implying about the hacked OS though.


----------



## HobieCat

Maybe he means "stripped" os? Either way, nice run Kryton.


----------



## jebusv20

shaved 2 seconds going from 100 x 40 to 39 x 102.6. For some reason the system instant freezes past 103 bclk, I'll do some research and see what has to be done to run 105.3 x 38 or even 108.1 x 37.
I've seen people running 3930k's up to 111-112 without any straps... so either my CPU absolutely hates bclk, or there is something more to it. What are the odds it is a PCI device getting upset?


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Maybe he means "stripped" os? Either way, nice run Kryton.


Perhaps. In that case I'm sure he'd be interested to know that my run was on a stock install. (As in not touched with nlite.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jebusv20*
> 
> shaved 2 seconds going from 100 x 40 to 39 x 102.6. For some reason the system instant freezes past 103 bclk, I'll do some research and see what has to be done to run 105.3 x 38 or even 108.1 x 37.
> I've seen people running 3930k's up to 111-112 without any straps... so either my CPU absolutely hates bclk, or there is something more to it. What are the odds it is a PCI device getting upset?


I could pass 32m on 'my' 3960x @ 106 but every CPU and board is going to be different. It could be any number of things getting in the way, but the limit is the limit. The fact you can bench with 2400 memory is awesome, I've played with 4 chips and only one of them could run 2400 memory.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Maybe he means "stripped" os? Either way, nice run Kryton.


Yes, that what I was getting at.









No Nlited anything with this install and everything works as it should for a stock XP install because that's what it is.
Don't worry guys, I'm just seeing what I can do with what I have and why not? Cause it's more fun that way.... And it's gotten jjjc stirred up, that's the best part of it all.


----------



## jjjc_93

I'm not stirred up man, I just don't count stripping out bloatware as hacking.









Fun is subjective, I enjoy pushing things to the absolute limit and if that means dissecting an OS then you can bet I'll be doing it. I just thought I'd make mention that I can work with a stock OS or a prestripped OS, it all has the same outcome.

Anyway, nice time man. The AMD rig is my main system though so I'll have a re-run at some point in the future for you to beat with your fully functional OS.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> I'm not stirred up man, I just don't count stripping out bloatware as hacking.


Amen to that!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Fun is subjective, I enjoy pushing things to the absolute limit and if that means dissecting an OS then you can bet I'll be doing it. I just thought I'd make mention that I can work with a stock OS or a prestripped OS, it all has the same outcome.
> Anyway, nice time man. The AMD rig is my main system though so I'll have a re-run at some point in the future for you to beat with your fully functional OS.


I have to agree, it's subjective and pushing it to the limit is what I do as well. As for a stripped OS, I have one I've used before but doesn't seem to like this MB so well since it was originally done for my 790FX board anyway.
I too use this one as my daily driver (For now anyway) and I am ready and waiting to see what you cook up, knowing you I'm sure it'll be good.


----------



## CL3P20

Brought Presler out to play today...

27m 22.156s


----------



## Schmuckley

I was thinking I could play with a q6600 for this..alas..It's not happening without cold


----------



## Bullant

Wow i didnt even think about nLite,this will help times too?Still reading up on Waza


----------



## robbo2

I've never bothered with nLite


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Wow i didnt even think about nLite,this will help times too?Still reading up on Waza


32m is more about system tweaking then it is OS tweaking. It can make a little difference, but so long as you're disabling excess services in your windows install then you've done 3 quarters of your OS tweaking. Memory timings, maxmem and waza all make more of a difference then tuning your OS will.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> 32m is more about system tweaking then it is OS tweaking. It can make a little difference, but so long as you're disabling excess services in your windows install then you've done 3 quarters of your OS tweaking. Memory timings, maxmem and waza all make more of a difference then tuning your OS will.


Yep ive only done the tweaks so far on Robbo tweak guide,so basically all i have left to do is waza and then just up to more memory tweaking


----------



## CL3P20

nlite is more for once making your bench ready OS an instant install/setup.. by removing all the crap you want ahead of time and setting services etc in advance. This way -> install at stock and bench ready is less than 15min in most cases regardless of OS preference. Also helps your consistency .. by minimizing the things you need to remember/setup manually. Although after so long, it only takes a few minutes to shred a full-bloat OS down.. still great for installing in a pinch or mid bench. Tiny Vista installs so fast, it was finished before I could finish making a pot of coffee.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> nlite is more for once making your bench ready OS an instant install/setup.. by removing all the crap you want ahead of time and setting services etc in advance. This way -> install at stock and bench ready is less than 15min in most cases regardless of OS preference. Also helps your consistency .. by minimizing the things you need to remember/setup manually. Although after so long, it only takes a few minutes to shred a full-bloat OS down.. still great for installing in a pinch or mid bench. Tiny Vista installs so fast, it was finished before I could finish making a pot of coffee.


Yep i see what ya mean just a stripped down OS on ever install once ya burnt nLite to disc.May save some time on manually stripping each time,thanks


----------



## robbo2

I do it once with each board I use and just image the drive once it's stripped and all the drivers installed. That way if I mess up the OS or I just want a fresh start, I can be back to benching in 2 mins. Jack taught me this


----------



## CL3P20

Thats a good method too. For 2D though - you can almost always flop your bench OS to any new mobo.. unless your installing chipset drivers and such.. then you can have issues. I dont install any drivers for XP/SPi .. none. This way you can run the same OS through many platforms in one sitting - Just dont forget to change your IDE/AHCI options !!


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> nlite is more for once making your bench ready OS an instant install/setup.. by removing all the crap you want ahead of time and setting services etc in advance. This way -> install at stock and bench ready is less than 15min in most cases regardless of OS preference. Also helps your consistency .. by minimizing the things you need to remember/setup manually. Although after so long, it only takes a few minutes to shred a full-bloat OS down.. still great for installing in a pinch or mid bench. Tiny Vista installs so fast, it was finished before I could finish making a pot of coffee.


The one I made for the 790FX would be installed and into Windows in about 6 minutes, that's from the time the machine began to boot for setup with the CD to when I was actually at the desktop. The image size on the CD disk itself is 87MB's with what I made.


----------



## CL3P20

Sounds like your 'doing it right'







As for me...things got "celerific" earlier...









Got my wazza down on this run.. tight.



lolz at the guys i edged out on the bot with this one







.. would love to still have a 775 mobo with NBv adjustments!

http://hwbot.org/submission/2318833_cl3p20_superpi_32m_celeron_e3300_(2.5ghz)_12min_13sec_750ms


----------



## HobieCat

Clep, would a Q6600 be comparable to that? If so, then I might need to have a go at it.

Sadly I dont have a AM3 atm, or I'd be taking a run at jjjc and kryton.


----------



## CL3P20

isnt Q6 a 65nm ? .. not sure if the cache structure is different or not.. but the E3300 is a Wolfdale core.. so anything Core2 should hold its own. For that matter; anyone with a real 775 mobo can cut me out im sure - I have FSB hard-wall at 343mhz and cannot adjust or mod for MCH voltage on the G41 I am torturing. RAM is good to over 1200mhz i know.. poor little mobo cant handle nailing down the latency at all really. God that sounded like a disclaimer







.. ah well my time is good, there is just very little room for improvement with my mobo setup.. already pushing PL#4 and tRRD #1


----------



## Kryton

Here's one for the Sempy part of the list.


----------



## jjjc_93

Alright Kryton, here's a decent time for you to have a shot at. No more playing around with this no waza crap.









JJJC - 16M 51.296 [965 BE], Ram @ 887~ 6-8-6-19


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Alright Kryton, here's a decent time for you to have a shot at. No more playing around with this no waza crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJJC - 16M 51.296 [965 BE], Ram @ 887~ 6-8-6-19


OK - I'll get on that shortly.


----------



## robbo2

Kryton, if you could run Aida64 after your SPI run and include it in the SS please? I will ask jjjc to do the same so any nonsense about hacked OS's can be put to rest.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Here is mine:



SB-E -- 8m 22.305s


----------



## FtW 420

Found my other 920. Have't quite caught up to robbo yet, man you set the bar high...


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Kryton, if you could run Aida64 after your SPI run and include it in the SS please? I will ask jjjc to do the same so any nonsense about hacked OS's can be put to rest.


Will do and I'll get as much of the relevant info shown as possible about what services are present within the OS whether running or not.
I'll probrably rip off a run within a day or so since I currently have it setup with one of my Sempy's ATM but it will get done.


----------



## jjjc_93

Services not present or not running aren't an indication of a hacked OS. Removing and disabling services are legitimate tweaks, and only give a small gain anyway.

Nonetheless I'll show aida and my processes tab for the next run, I've got nothing to hide.


----------



## CL3P20

*shouldnt have any more than 13x process for XP when SPi is open ... that cuts it back to 12x when you kill explorer







.


----------



## jjjc_93

lol


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> lol


What.. did I mention something funny? I can still run wprime on that OS too [not that you would want to.. but its still got capability]. My nlited Vista for wprime is still around 20x running process though


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Services not present or not running aren't an indication of a hacked OS. Removing and disabling services are legitimate tweaks, and only give a small gain anyway.
> Nonetheless I'll show aida and my processes tab for the next run, I've got nothing to hide.


I'll show whatever is needed and it will be part of the active screenie when I try it again.











BTW I had already ran this before you posted up your last screenie and was waiting to see what you came up with. Of course I've more work to do and it will get done with the additional requested info.
Not bad for a non CAS 6 set of RAM sticks.


----------



## cssorkinman

Propus
cssorkinman -17M - 46.307 [X4 840] Ram @ 853.4 ~

4ghzpisub2.JPG 247k .JPG file
 9-9-9-24


----------



## robbo2

hahaha nice time FtW! bloomfield was defiantly my favorite platform. I spent a lot of time on it so I hope it's not that easy to beat, although it looks like you will get there. That's a nice NB clock you have.

Everything has been updated. If it's not to much of a hassle can you guys please fill out your results like I have in the OP in your post? I'm just flat out with life at the moment and it would make things so much easier. Keep them coming!


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> What.. did I mention something funny? I can still run wprime on that OS too [not that you would want to.. but its still got capability]. My nlited Vista for wprime is still around 20x running process though


Just reminds me of a couple of conversations I have had with other benchers. The old less processes is always better argument, and killing explorer is another funny tweak.

About 12 or 13 is where I land as well on XP though, seems to be the going number. I can still run wprime with my copy too, it's just not one of my most loved benchmarks.







Actually on that note, I can run all the regular 3D stuff on it too. It's just my all round base copy.


----------



## jebusv20

Im just wondering, would sandy bridge, sandy bridge-E (on dual channel) and ivy bridge have very similar efficiency?
I thought they were all the same on an architecture level. Apart from IVY's stronger IMC.


----------



## CL3P20

SPI is about CPU and system latency... is SB-E could rock +2400 RAM you would see similar results for certain. All the other tweaks/tuning tricks are just to increase your efficiency. If we set a cap on RAM speed you would see much tighter groupings.









@ jjc - For your 2D- you run standard SP3 or a version of Tiny/Micro XP? I use rev9 Micro that I have stripped a bit more... for 3D i run another nlited SP3 XP, an X64.. depending on the bench.


----------



## jebusv20

what are the best DIMMS for this kind of stuff? I've been trying to find 2800C11 but no luck yet. Oh and yes, going to go IB some time soon.


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> SPI is about CPU and system latency... is SB-E could rock +2400 RAM you would see similar results for certain. All the other tweaks/tuning tricks are just to increase your efficiency. If we set a cap on RAM speed you would see much tighter groupings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ jjc - For your 2D- you run standard SP3 or a version of Tiny/Micro XP? I use rev9 Micro that I have stripped a bit more... for 3D i run another nlited SP3 XP, an X64.. depending on the bench.


I always start from a standard OS. I'm only just starting to test 3D efficiency though so not sure where I stand there.


----------



## CL3P20

Well was testing 2500mhz today.. saw some good times on unoptimized runs until I corrupted bootldr.







Team Ram doing much better than the Patriot.. cas9 up to ~2315mhz low volts


----------



## FtW 420

New 1155 board is in today, I should be able to bench some Ivy with dual channel memory now. Played with single channel but it kinda sucked....


----------



## CL3P20

**wasnt RAM that corrupted bootldr.. was the 111bclk that killed the HDD







.


----------



## jasjeet




----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> New 1155 board is in today, I should be able to bench some Ivy with dual channel memory now. Played with single channel but it kinda sucked....


Hey FTW, what 1155 board you getting?


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> **wasnt RAM that corrupted bootldr.. was the 111bclk that killed the HDD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You have a 2500K that does 111? I don't think I have ever seen that.

@ jasjeet, you need to fix that SS up with the correct tabs


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Hey FTW, what 1155 board you getting?


An MSI Mpower. Moa is done for the year so the board won't get so sick of 3dmark 11 that it just wants to kill itself from repetition.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> You have a 2500K that does 111? I don't think I have ever seen that.
> @ jasjeet, you need to fix that SS up with the correct tabs


I think clep must be playing with Ivy. he did mention testing 2500Mhz memory. It would be one impressive sandy to do that.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I think clep must be playing with Ivy. he did mention testing 2500Mhz memory. It would be one impressive sandy to do that.


Ah I read the 2500mhz as 2500K. Lack of sleep!

Would love to have a go at Ivy myself, but I'm saving money like a demon at the moment and have sold pretty much all my benching gear


----------



## CL3P20

still tuning.. managed stable now at 2400mhz 9-11-11-30..~1.72v - Liking these Team/Samsung, just wish i could dial down timings a bit more.

*and no.. i wish I had SB capable of that kind of blck







... gotta go check my 32mil.. benching in the other room


----------



## FtW 420

Ivy is evil. I keep getting meh chips, & I'm starting to think z77 boards just don't like me. I killed one board, & 4 others I've tried so far just don't work right anymore. Hopefully the new mpower is good to me, I'll even buy it some new peripherals & talk nice to it.


----------



## robbo2

What board are you using CL3P? I'm really tempted to get a UP4


----------



## jjjc_93

Ivy has been good to me. Only one dead board and now I have a decent chip.


----------



## MGF Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> What board are you using CL3P? I'm really tempted to get a UP4


Believe it to be the mpower as well as he did a write up on it


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Ivy has been good to me. Only one dead board and now I have a decent chip.


Costa Rica? are they selling them in Australia yet?

Ps anyone know what these rams are BBSE or PSC ,thought i read they are BBSE.They suck on my ud3 TRIDENT,F3-12800CL6T-6GBTD 1600 PC3-12800 CL 6-7-6-18 1.65v I BOUGHT 6X2 gig of ebay.They mite go good on newer board when i update


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> What board are you using CL3P? I'm really tempted to get a UP4


Yeah the UP4 seem to be a well priced board for what your getting


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Costa Rica? are they selling them in Australia yet?
> Ps anyone know what these rams are BBSE or PSC ,thought i read they are BBSE.They suck on my ud3 TRIDENT,F3-12800CL6T-6GBTD 1600 PC3-12800 CL 6-7-6-18 1.65v I BOUGHT 6X2 gig of ebay.They mite go good on newer board when i update


The initial shipments to Aus included Costa chips, but it seems to be all Malay now.

My good chip is a Costa, the fifth I've had, three from the same batch. Even with Costa you can get some very meh chips.


----------



## Mikecdm

No ln2 lately, so gotta kill time trying to work on efficiency. Needs lots of improvement still. Here is a 4ghz run after fighting the board for hours just to get it to run.

Mikecdm - 7M 49.000 [3770K], Ram @ 1200 ~ 8-10-7-22


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> The initial shipments to Aus included Costa chips, but it seems to be all Malay now.
> My good chip is a Costa, the fifth I've had, three from the same batch. Even with Costa you can get some very meh chips.


Yeah i got a Malay and max 32m with 2 cores is 6.4ghz,seems to be alot of 6.9 ghz getting around now


----------



## CL3P20

Well looks like IMC or RAM cap... 2316mhz is about as high as I can go with any kind of good decent latency. Moving over 2400mhz is just skirting the latency issue.. 9-12-12 just aint right.. and the RAM isnt having it over ~2430mhz

none the less.. 6.5hrs of tuning later just to make sub8.. i feel beaten. Could be the old BIOS.. as Im still on the OEM.. no energy to test new BIOS today

7m59s


----------



## jjjc_93

Nice start Mike, couple of people starting to close in on some good Ivy times now.


----------



## robbo2

Looks like Ivy is heating up! Cracker opening time their Mike


----------



## CL3P20

its leik battle of the the Ramz for supremacy


----------



## Bullant

Think i got waza sort of working,Ram is on air not much LN2 left

Bullant - 7M 48.391 [3770K], Ram @ 1231~8-11-8-26


----------



## robbo2

BBSE or PSC sticks bullant?


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> BBSE or PSC sticks bullant?


Hey,these are the sames sticks as b4 Patriot i thought they are BBSE,JJJc thinks they mite be PSC im not sure but they like my UD3


----------



## robbo2

I'm thinking PSC as well. Either way, it's a nice kit mate.


----------



## Bullant

And ram on LN2,still bit more in it


Bullant - 7M 46.250 [3770K], Ram @ 1297~7-11-7-26


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> And ram on LN2,still bit more in it
> 
> Bullant - 7M 46.250 [3770K], Ram @ 1297~7-11-7-26


Winning!

Nice time dude, and congrats on taking first!


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Winning!
> Nice time dude, and congrats on taking first!


Yeah thanks mate ,but i dont think it will be for long


----------



## robbo2

Nice work bullant!


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> You have a 2500K that does 111? I don't think I have ever seen that.
> @ jasjeet, you need to fix that SS up with the correct tabs


ah crap! lol was too late last night when i ran this test.


----------



## Bullant

The funny thing is i had 3x2gig sticks , i built a pc for my mum 2 months ago and the old mobo had a bent pin ,so the mobo would only recognize 1 stick .I used one of these good sticks as i didnt think they were good.Now i got to ask my mum for that stick back lol


----------



## jasjeet




----------



## jjjc_93

You're awfully quiet lately Kryton. Photoshop got you stumped?


----------



## CL3P20

Well .. new BIOS is better.. got me back on the 'board' at least









7m54.843s



The above was NOT possible on 17.1 BIOS.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> You're awfully quiet lately Kryton. Photoshop got you stumped?


Photoshop does but PI does not.








Been busy getting ready for the annual safety inspection at work and not much time to do anything - However I did get one ripped off just to show what was asked for and a time to back up what's been done so far.





I also need to do a hardware change, seems since you've been running tighter RAM timings than I have all along, I just need to get my CAS 6 sticks in the game now. BTW these OCZ's will not run CAS 6 at all even with 2.2v's+ applied.


----------



## robbo2

When I said Aida64 I meant aida64 cache and memory benchmark. Showing processes doesn't matter at all.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Well .. new BIOS is better.. got me back on the 'board' at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7m54.843s
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1082552/
> 
> The above was NOT possible on 17.1 BIOS.


Nice CL3P20 ,another 5sec drop on ya way down now.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> When I said Aida64 I meant aida64 cache and memory benchmark. Showing processes doesn't matter at all.


Got it.


----------



## FtW 420

First time I've had one of these


----------



## robbo2

I was looking at it like damn you're really off the pace which is unusual! But once you see it







I want one


----------



## CL3P20

Your $hit is putting in OT there !!







!!

Thats like a 25x leaf clover ... 'er something


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> First time I've had one of these


Yeah it's looped out 25x I had it do that as well on just one run


----------



## FtW 420

Here's where I finished up last night messing with 2600Mhz memory, have to try higher/looser & lower/tighter with the trident X kit yet & see what does best.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Here's where I finished up last night messing with 2600Mhz memory, have to try higher/looser & lower/tighter with the trident X kit yet & see what does best.


Nice start man,so many options with ivy wide range of memory clocking


----------



## Kryton

I'll have to give you this one jjjc.









The old Callisto simply won't run CAS 6 settings much past 1500 and I'd need it to for catching you - Not that the sticks or anything else besides the chip itself isn't capable but this chip just won't do it, gives a no-boot whenever I try it.
I did say earlier I wasn't sure how well it would do with it being one of the very first ones made (1004 dated chip) and I guess it's done well enough. Still a good one though since it unlocks fully with low voltage (4.0 GHz with less than 1.40v's used) so it's still a keeper.

If I get a better dated/stepping Deneb chip later I'll try it again but for now at least, you've got the top spot.









I'll give my 720 a shot at this next.


----------



## jjjc_93

You put up a good fight Kryton.









Now, Bullant. That was a really nice run man and you're on the verge of something epic. Here's a little push.








JJJC - 7M 44.969 [3770K], Ram @ 1333~7-11-7-22


----------



## Bullant

Hey jjjc,awesome rum man, you set the bar high.I did have 1 lrt ln2 left after last run got about 5th loop and was about 200th lower,and crash.When I get another order of ln2 ill give it another crack , but nice run man


----------



## jjjc_93

That's the way it goes dude, always the best runs that drop out. I'm sure you'll get it eventually though. I have some 3D stuff I want to do but I'll be back to playing with 32m with subzero mem soon enough, I think 7m 43s is entirely possible, that's my aim. You should upload your runs to OCAU too man, I know we don't get many subs over there, but Ivy is a pretty competitive area.

Are freezeright looking after your deliveries? I think I remember the guy telling me he had given you a visit, but I could just be imagining things.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> That's the way it goes dude, always the best runs that drop out. I'm sure you'll get it eventually though. I have some 3D stuff I want to do but I'll be back to playing with 32m with subzero mem soon enough, I think 7m 43s is entirely possible, that's my aim. You should upload your runs to OCAU too man, I know we don't get many subs over there, but Ivy is a pretty competitive area.
> Are freezeright looking after your deliveries? I think I remember the guy telling me he had given you a visit, but I could just be imagining things.


Yeah jjjc,I get my ln2 from freezeright.cause I'm not in local they charge me $55 for delivery.Yeah think 43s is possible but would need 26x ram multi and plenty of bclk hey? Yeah I would upload subs @ OCAU but can't work out how to upload pics their, think when I tried pic size mite of been wrong


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Yeah jjjc,I get my ln2 from freezeright.cause I'm not in local they charge me $55 for delivery.Yeah think 43s is possible but would need 26x ram multi and plenty of bclk hey? Yeah I would upload subs @ OCAU but can't work out how to upload pics their, think when I tried pic size mite of been wrong


Awesome man, figures they would jack up the delivery price but atleast they're making the trip for you. A good run with 2700+ memory at 7-11-7 should get there I think, I just need another second and that run I just posted had a slow start. I'm sure somebody will get there soon enough.

I just upload my pics to imgur and post the link in


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Awesome man, figures they would jack up the delivery price but atleast they're making the trip for you. A good run with 2700+ memory at 7-11-7 should get there I think, I just need another second and that run I just posted had a slow start. I'm sure somebody will get there soon enough.
> I just upload my pics to imgur and post the link in tags on all the forums I post at.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah,Rob from freezeright funny guy.yeah 2700+ would be good,think my starts are still bit bad need to time waza better .Just on KPC forum trying to see how good up7 is on memory,doesn't look to good but great board otherwise


----------



## CL3P20

just curious if you guys have tested cas8 efficiency or not with your crazy RAMz..? I have seen some interesting throughput charts on RAM testing with various timing/speed sets where cas8 was shown to have higher throughput with similar latency..would like to see/hear from someone actually capable of those timings though







, as i cannot test cas8 on my current setup.


----------



## jjjc_93

Cas8 efficiency is where it should be. Slower than Cas7 and faster than Cas9 lol. Not sure what more I can say than that.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Cas8 efficiency is where it should be. Slower than Cas7 and faster than Cas9 lol. Not sure what more I can say than that.


Perhaps the IC's that were tested then had this characteristic..or BIOS/divider issue. Just wanted to make sure that its not a IMC/latency strap thing.. thats all.

*tnx


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Perhaps the IC's that were tested then had this characteristic..or BIOS/divider issue. Just wanted to make sure that its not a IMC/latency strap thing.. thats all.
> 
> *tnx


Do you have cas write latency aka twcl set to 7 or under for CAS7?









Or does the tester(s) of this chart you're seeing have twcl set properly I should say.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Perhaps the IC's that were tested then had this characteristic..or BIOS/divider issue. Just wanted to make sure that its not a IMC/latency strap thing.. thats all.
> 
> *tnx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have cas write latency aka twcl set to 7 or under for CAS7?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or does the tester(s) of this chart you're seeing have twcl set properly I should say.
Click to expand...

 Will have to check on that... tis good point. Makes good bit of difference, as does tWR [which has a tendency to default pretty high, at least on MSI]. I think my current setup has a latency wall somewhere.. unsure if its RAM or BIOS..as I dont have another capable set of memory to test with.. but I can run tWCL @ 6 with RAM at 2316mhz ; along with tRRD @ 5 and tWR @ 5 ... so Im leaning on saying that the memory is not "topped out" on latency or speed yet


----------



## robbo2

Back in the game! Found out what was making my times so slow. Hard to get an idea when you're the first to go. Picked up a new board and chip (Bullant knows because I beat him to it







) so fun times







If I still had those hypers I could have killed this.


----------



## jjjc_93

Awesome work man! More Aussie domination.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Awesome work man! More Aussie domination.


We know who's fault that is

team.au


----------



## Bullant

Yeah you got a nice deal on the board and CPU Robbo ,good to see they gone to good use,very nice time too


----------



## robbo2

Yeah!


----------



## CL3P20

*made progress today with Ivy...RAMs at 2450mhz.. rig is defrosting though.. hope to get another air run on 4ghz soon.


----------



## jjjc_93

Owning it Rob!


----------



## Bullant

Hey,i had 1 stick of PSC corsair 2gig put it in,messed with some settings on the UD3 and bam 26x no testing for stability yet,as i only had one of these and this was on air .Will test abit later.At same volts and setting my Patriots wont boot @26x


----------



## exploiteddna

did wazza, got all my processes down to <1000 K mem usage
Win XP, olive green theme
384mb page file
under Performance Options 'Memory usage' set to 'System cache'
real time priority
set affinity

PSC 1263mhz at 7-12-8-28-1T-147 with really tight third timings

*FAIL*


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> did wazza, got all my processes down to <1000 K mem usage
> Win XP, olive green theme
> 384mb page file
> under Performance Options 'Memory usage' set to 'System cache'
> real time priority
> set affinity
> PSC 1263mhz at 7-12-8-28-1T-147 with really tight third timings
> *FAIL*


You got only 1 stick of ram in single Chanel ,i would think this is why ,need 2 sticks in dual channel for 32m


----------



## exploiteddna

yeah i had two in before that run and the score was about the same.









I actually changed a few things in my performance config (page file size, etc.) and got my time down to 8m02s. ill post update in a little bit


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Hey,i had 1 stick of PSC corsair 2gig put it in,messed with some settings on the UD3 and bam 26x no testing for stability yet,as i only had one of these and this was on air .Will test abit later.At same volts and setting my Patriots wont boot @26x


nice man








ive got about 3 kits of PSC and 2 kits of BBSE all untested that i need to bin.. Hoping for 1300 7-12-8-28-1T 32M out of one of the PSC kits... we'll see


----------



## Bullant

Yeah we going to need 1300+ 7-11-7 to beat JJC,ahahah


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Yeah we going to need 1300+ 7-11-7 to beat JJC,ahahah


what team do bench for?


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> what team do bench for?


No teams mate,just havnt had alot of time,starting to get more serious with my benching,ln2 is lot more interesting


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> did wazza, got all my processes down to <1000 K mem usage
> Win XP, olive green theme
> 384mb page file
> under Performance Options 'Memory usage' set to 'System cache'
> real time priority
> set affinity
> 
> PSC 1263mhz at 7-12-8-28-1T-147 with really tight third timings
> 
> *FAIL*


Sounds like you got the right ingredients.. just need to find the right tertiary timings to bring those down more maybe?

**I dont know if others do it: but I measure/record latency and Read/Write as I test for "better" 32mil times.. you need to make sure your focus for speed isnt lost in sub-timing efficiency with IMC. From your primary timings it looks dialed pretty tight.. but thats very bad time for those speeds. [wouldnt have sad it had you not already]


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Sounds like you got the right ingredients.. just need to find the right tertiary timings to bring those down more maybe?
> 
> **I dont know if others do it: but I measure/record latency and Read/Write as I test for "better" 32mil times.. you need to make sure your focus for speed isnt lost in sub-timing efficiency with IMC. From your primary timings it looks dialed pretty tight.. but thats very bad time for those speeds. [wouldnt have sad it had you not already]


haha no worries bro. i couldnt agree more. more tertiaty timings were pretty tight there as well.

I changed my page file a little and changed some other setting and this is where i sit right now. a lot better, but not near good enough


----------



## Bullant

Something must be off, you should be under 7.50 with those timings and speed,or low 50s


----------



## CL3P20

tRRD = 5

tWR = 8 or 10

tWCL = 7

tRFC / DRAM Refresh rate = 96

... other than that.. I dont see anything else you could hope to tighten.. how many services you running?


----------



## exploiteddna

gave up on the PSC for now, switched to some samsung instead.. shaved off a few seconds.

*(unofficial - NOT a submission!)*


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> tRRD = 5
> tWR = 8 or 10
> tWCL = 7
> tRFC / DRAM Refresh rate = 96
> 
> ... other than that.. I dont see anything else you could hope to tighten.. how many services you running?


was running 18, but stopped running intel management engine, windows management, and 2 asus services that are used for OC Key adjustments (which i only use for ln2).. so now im down to 14.. 15 including task manager process.


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Yeah we going to need 1300+ 7-11-7 to beat JJC,ahahah


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> tRRD = 5
> tWR = 8 or 10
> tWCL = 7
> tRFC / DRAM Refresh rate = 96
> 
> ... other than that.. I dont see anything else you could hope to tighten.. how many services you running?
> 
> 
> 
> was running 18, but stopped running intel management engine, windows management, and 2 asus services that are used for OC Key adjustments (which i only use for ln2).. so now im down to 14.. 15 including task manager process.
Click to expand...









Your on the way now.


----------



## Schmuckley

Gah..I played with it some..It seems about all it's gonna do with this chip and RAM ..ram is pretty maxed..timings are tight (Samsung) no wazaa


----------



## robbo2

Put the 955 back in because of the stronger NB. Surprised to see how much time only 100mhz will gain you. All air, but big volts!


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Gah..I played with it some..It seems about all it's gonna do with this chip and RAM ..ram is pretty maxed..timings are tight (Samsung) no wazaa


nice work


----------



## exploiteddna

michaelrw - 7m 49.313s, DRAM @ 1400.0 11-13-12-28-1T


----------



## robbo2

Nice run mate. Glad to see you're getting that thing under control


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Nice run mate. Glad to see you're getting that thing under control


thanks buddy


----------



## Bullant

Hey Guys got some more LN2 ,had a play today, was able to get 26 x Multi on my Patriots and UD3


Bullant - 7M 45.406 [3770K], Ram @ 1333~7-11-7-26


----------



## robbo2

Nice! Under half a second from Jack


----------



## jjjc_93

Nice work Bullant, I can see I'm going to have to re-run some 32m soon. Good thing christmas holidays aren't too far off.









Nice work getting ram to play that well on your UD3, really impressive clocks man.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Nice work Bullant, I can see I'm going to have to re-run some 32m soon. Good thing christmas holidays aren't too far off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work getting ram to play that well on your UD3, really impressive clocks man.


Thanks jjjc appreciate your comments , yeah I think at those ram speeds and if I can tighten it up bit more and waza I should drop down bit more.Will try next time see if it will bclk higher at those timings.Still been looking for some more ram kits to buy,but they hard to come by.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Nice! Under half a second from Jack


Thanks man,


----------



## Bullant

Hey,little bit more.

Bullant - 7M 45.203 [3770K], Ram @ 1333~7-11-7-24


----------



## Bullant

Cold!


----------



## HobieCat

New z77 board arriving today, so I'll be taking a crack at the Ivy category. Ram will be on air (for now).


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> New z77 board arriving today, so I'll be taking a crack at the Ivy category. Ram will be on air (for now).


Nice Hobie,first time ivy or just new board?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Nice Hobie,first time ivy or just new board?


Had Ivy for a few months now, but always on a P67 board. So this is my first time with a z77 board.

Well, I got to play with a z77 board the other week, but this is my first time owning one.


----------



## Bullant

Hey guys,bought these off ebay http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=193 think they are Elpida Hyper,got them cheap.Any one tried these on Ivy?my other Hypers GTX2 don't do to well on ivy,Ive not seen Hypers do well on ivy. Will give them a try if no good will be good for X58


----------



## jjjc_93

Yeah, they should be hypers, they don't seem to play well with Ivy at all. Need high volts for any sort of decent clocks and even then you won't get high enough to be efficient. Ivy doesn't seem to care too much about TRCD which is why IC's like PSC and BBSE have been able to do well. High clocks with tight cl, tras and tertiaries have been owning it.

Should definitely be good for X58 though.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Yeah, they should be hypers, they don't seem to play well with Ivy at all. Need high volts for any sort of decent clocks and even then you won't get high enough to be efficient. Ivy doesn't seem to care too much about TRCD which is why IC's like PSC and BBSE have been able to do well. High clocks with tight cl, tras and tertiaries have been owning it.
> Should definitely be good for X58 though.


Thanks,yeah i seem to have lots of kits for x58 now,just not ivy


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Had Ivy for a few months now, but always on a P67 board. So this is my first time with a z77 board.
> 
> Well, I got to play with a z77 board the other week, but this is my first time owning one.


Be sure to let us know how you go with this new board,So was your P67 compatible with ivy with bios update?


----------



## CL3P20

G.skill Pi Black {PSC binned} play well on both platforms.. just expensive and hard to find.


----------



## Bullant

Hey CL3P20,nice little tape prep you put up before on the mems,good idea will use this next time,thanks


----------



## CrazyMonkey

My score with no tweaks or tune:


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> My score with no tweaks or tune:


nice man,check Robbos guide first page for tweaks,really helps. Love the background pic


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> nice man,check Robbos guide first page for tweaks,really helps. Love the background pic


When I get some extra time gonna do it with some old tweaks!


----------



## battlecryawesome

Now I will try some OS tweaks and see if I can beat it. They have never helped me in the past tho.

.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> My score with no tweaks or tune:


Read the OP mate. Also, it would be best if you turned speed step off so we can see that you're at 4ghz.


----------



## ku4jb

another Sempy



@ 4088


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Be sure to let us know how you go with this new board,So was your P67 compatible with ivy with bios update?


Yeah, I had a Maximus IV Extreme, so it was compatible with Ivy (sort of), but it didnt clock well at all.

Now I've got a UP7, a z77 FTW, and a UD3H, so I'm going to test them out and see how they do.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Yeah, I had a Maximus IV Extreme, so it was compatible with Ivy (sort of), but it didnt clock well at all.
> 
> Now I've got a UP7, a z77 FTW, and a UD3H, so I'm going to test them out and see how they do.


Some nice boards you have their Hobie,yeah I'm thinking of getting a UP5 board next.Memory clocks on the UP5 seems to be good.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> Now I will try some OS tweaks and see if I can beat it. They have never helped me in the past tho.
> .


Hey battle,if you check first page of this thread Robbo has a link their with all the tweaks.Follow all his tweaks,think its 1 to 10 and it will really help,then after that waza will take at least 3 sec off too.Then the fun part then is just start to push ram clocks and tighten timings up .Ya need XP SP3 windows too


----------



## battlecryawesome

Thanks bud.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Some nice boards you have their Hobie,yeah I'm thinking of getting a UP5 board next.Memory clocks on the UP5 seems to be good.


Nahhh I would go with the Asrock board or Asus if you want solid memory clocks.

UP5 and UP7 have issues with PSC atm, however they are clocking BBSE very well.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Nahhh I would go with the Asrock board or Asus if you want solid memory clocks.
> UP5 and UP7 have issues with PSC atm, however they are clocking BBSE very well.


Dammit, all I have is PSC and Hypers....looks like I need some BBSE.


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Nahhh I would go with the Asrock board or Asus if you want solid memory clocks.
> UP5 and UP7 have issues with PSC atm, however they are clocking BBSE very well.


Hey there Loud, I've been thinking about picking up the Asrock board but I have heard some chinese whispers about it easily taking out good chips, any truth that you know of to that? It is literally the only thing holding me back from buying and shoving my 6.6 3D chip into that board.


----------



## battlecryawesome

I heard that a few times as well.


----------



## coolhandluke41

link to the story would be nice not some ..."i heard this or that..".some chinese whispers...


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> link to the story would be nice not some ..."i heard this or that..".some chinese whispers...


Not everything in the overclocking world is on paper or some forum for everyone to see. When I said I heard it, I literally heard it, I didn't read about it.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Nahhh I would go with the Asrock board or Asus if you want solid memory clocks.
> UP5 and UP7 have issues with PSC atm, however they are clocking BBSE very well.


Hey Loud,so UP5 is also having problems with PSC,Yeah have seen how strong MVE is on mems,the only thing worries me about the MVE is a lot of people having CB on them, but this may be related to vas in memory slots


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Not everything in the overclocking world is on paper or some forum for everyone to see. When I said I heard it, I literally heard it, I didn't read about it.


well since you know all about it i would appreciate if you at list tell us/me how many of you in your .."overclocking world"..reported this happening ,i got my OC Formula siting here waiting for PSU ,this was little unexpected


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> well since you know all about it i would appreciate if you at list tell us/me how many of you in your .."overclocking world"..reported this happening ,i got my OC Formula siting here waiting for PSU ,this was little unexpected


It's more so just hear say, hence me asking anybody else if there's any substance to support it, I'm not out and about sprouting that it's a bad board that is killing nice chips. I've seen good chips clocked on that board and live to see many days after it, so it's evidently not always the case. It might not be the case at all.

This is also when pushing things to the max with LN2, I don't think you have much to worry about on air or water.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> It's more so just hear say, hence me asking anybody else if there's any substance to support it, I'm not out and about sprouting that it's a bad board that is killing nice chips. I've seen good chips clocked on that board and live to see many days after it, so it's evidently not always the case. It might not be the case at all.
> This is also when pushing things to the max with LN2, I don't think you have much to worry about on air or water.


no ,this board was bought for LN2
Thanks


----------



## battlecryawesome

I read about it in a private place and thats all I can say, It dont matter if anyone believes that I heard it or not.
I will say I didnt try n stop my buddy from buying one tho. I am not sure if there s anything wrong with them.


----------



## Bullant

@jjjc,are you using 640 or more maxmem?.Ive only tried 600 so far,going up abit is their any advantages.I see the cached goes up


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> @jjjc,are you using 640 or more maxmem?.Ive only tried 600 so far,going up abit is their any advantages.I see the cached goes up


He can't give away his secrets


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> He can't give away his secrets


Hahah,i only need to drop little bit more,under 240.I'll just give it a try.really wish i could run this board under 39 multi with 2 cores enabled,just reverts back unless 4 cores are enabled.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Hahah,i only need to drop little bit more,under 240.I'll just give it a try.really wish i could run this board under 39 multi with 2 cores enabled,just reverts back unless 4 cores are enabled.


Oh I hate those little niggling things you discover about your board. My E760 would not let me boot with one core unless I had HT enabled :/

Maxmem and waaza tend to go hand in hand so it's defiantly something you can try new things with. Try going up or down in lots of 5 - 10mb and see what happens mate.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Hey there Loud, I've been thinking about picking up the Asrock board but I have heard some chinese whispers about it easily taking out good chips, any truth that you know of to that? It is literally the only thing holding me back from buying and shoving my 6.6 3D chip into that board.


No such thing here man, I have tested so many chips on it and my 6.5 4c 4t 3D chip keeps kicking and running the exact same clocks at the exact same volts (1.92v) on both the Asrock and Asus.

The only issue is that the max voltage is 1.92v due to the firmware controller that was used, not sure if this is fixable with a bios update as it may be a hardware limitation, but by all means get one man you will not be disappointed.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Hey Loud,so UP5 is also having problems with PSC,Yeah have seen how strong MVE is on mems,the only thing worries me about the MVE is a lot of people having CB on them, but this may be related to vas in memory slots


It is and I can confirm this because my new MVE has no such issue with any chip, forget vaseline as insulation on this board, or just be very careful and just a light coat, but then you will need to warm up the vaseline in the slots before benching for no 55 woes.

New board is working very well over here, tested a few chips last night and no cb or cbb, just reboot and good to go:thumb:


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> @jjjc,are you using 640 or more maxmem?.Ive only tried 600 so far,going up abit is their any advantages.I see the cached goes up


http://www.hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=59483

That is the magic number for Ivy

I prefer a bit more for Sandy, and 600 is good for older platforms (X58, 775 etc. . .)


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> No such thing here man, I have tested so many chips on it and my 6.5 4c 4t 3D chip keeps kicking and running the exact same clocks at the exact same volts (1.92v) on both the Asrock and Asus.
> The only issue is that the max voltage is 1.92v due to the firmware controller that was used, not sure if this is fixable with a bios update as it may be a hardware limitation, but by all means get one man you will not be disappointed.


Cheers man, good to know. I only need around 1.88v for my chip to do 6.5 4c/4t so the 1.92v thing won't be an issue, just not going to be the board for subzero mem. Looks like I'll have to pick one up, they're killing it.


----------



## 636cc of fury

^Why no subzero memory on it? Splave said it has performed like a tank the times he has gone cold on the memory.

btw what is the exact model number on your Crucial Ballistix kit?

2133 9-10-9 bin?


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> ^Why no subzero memory on it? Splave said it has performed like a tank the times he has gone cold on the memory.
> btw what is the exact model number on your Crucial Ballistix kit?
> 2133 9-10-9 bin?


Because unless it really outperforms an MVF for memory clocks then 1.92v won't be enough for my sticks to perform. I need over 2v for 2666 7-11-7 with tight tertiaries. I'd certainly be interested to give it a shot for curiosity sakes though.

Crucial kit is BL25664FN2139.Z16F64, 2133 9-10-9 1.65v bin.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> http://www.hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=59483
> That is the magic number for Ivy
> I prefer a bit more for Sandy, and 600 is good for older platforms (X58, 775 etc. . .)


Thanks Loud,ill try it up and down see if it helps


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> It is and I can confirm this because my new MVE has no such issue with any chip, forget vaseline as insulation on this board, or just be very careful and just a light coat, but then you will need to warm up the vaseline in the slots before benching for no 55 woes.
> New board is working very well over here, tested a few chips last night and no cb or cbb, just reboot and good to go:thumb:


Thats good to know,think the MVE would be nice.May try MVE then because my UD3 has become limited with my mems


----------



## Bullant

Another pic from from frozen mems


----------



## Partol

core i3 530
windows 7 64-bit
hyperthreading off
Large System Cache = 1
boot.ini max memory = 600
priority high
affinity cpu #1

Partol - 9M 58.871 [i3-530], Ram @ 760 ~ 6-7-6-18


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Because unless it really outperforms an MVF for memory clocks then 1.92v won't be enough for my sticks to perform. I need over 2v for 2666 7-11-7 with tight tertiaries. I'd certainly be interested to give it a shot for curiosity sakes though.
> Crucial kit is BL25664FN2139.Z16F64, 2133 9-10-9 1.65v bin.


Gotcha but the 1.92v limit is for vcore, vdimm goes higher than that:thumb:

My first board had an issue with vdimm though, anytime any value over 1.8v was set it would revert back to 1.725v really weird.

As for the Crucial kit that is awesome, because I just snagged 20 dimms to bin through since the price was right


----------



## Mr357

First Vishera submission!
I know, it's not that great, but I couldn't get my system to boot past 2700MHz NB


----------



## cssorkinman

I think thats a 16 M submission MR 357?


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think thats a 16 M submission MR 357?


Yeah, didn't have the patience for 32M


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Read the OP mate. Also, it would be best if you turned speed step off so we can see that you're at 4ghz.


Done:



I did it with only 4GB


----------



## battlecryawesome

I did some tweaks .


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

people need to resize images so old eye's can see them...


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> First Vishera submission!
> I know, it's not that great, but I couldn't get my system to boot past 2700MHz NB


Ouch! Don't blame you for not wanting to wait another 10 mins. Thanks for sharing though


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Gotcha but the 1.92v limit is for vcore, vdimm goes higher than that:thumb:
> My first board had an issue with vdimm though, anytime any value over 1.8v was set it would revert back to 1.725v really weird.
> As for the Crucial kit that is awesome, because I just snagged 20 dimms to bin through since the price was right


Ah sweet, just figured it would be like the MVG in that regard. Definitely going to pick one of these up now.
That's really weird indeed, probably just one of those rare faults you can get with any board.

Daaaamn. 20 dimms? :O Should find some nice stuff in there for sure, I only binned 4 sticks to get my good 2 out of the batch. Have fun.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Ouch! Don't blame you for not wanting to wait another 10 mins. Thanks for sharing though


I'll do some tweaking and run a 32M test


----------



## cssorkinman

FX-8350 Out of the box stock speeds and cooling.
23m 39.852s


----------



## Bullant

Hi guys,im loosing abit of efficiency,on my runs,from 45.200to 45.400 all at same settings ,can this be board related .Or OS realated ?.When i had a few problems before i washed the board down and reapplied the vas and was good to go


----------



## Bullant

Edit, think I sorted it was using a different waza set up,went back to old waza and all good


----------



## Bullant

Down loaded mem tweakit last night didn't know gigabyte did it,what a big help this is can now test tertiaries in windows instead of in bios.Seen some improvements but no ln2 for awhile to test,awesome little utility


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> FX-8350 Out of the box stock speeds and cooling.
> 23m 39.852s


I'm interested to see how far Vishera's IMC can go. We all know BD was very good for high speeds, but Vishera seems to have gotten worse








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Down loaded mem tweakit last night didn't know gigabyte did it,what a big help this is can now test tertiaries in windows instead of in bios.Seen some improvements but no ln2 for awhile to test,awesome little utility


You weren't using that? Makes your run more impressive mate.


----------



## Bullant

You weren't using that? Makes your run more impressive mate.[/quote]

Hey Robbo,no i wasn't using it,i thought the mem tweakit was for Asus only.Notice someone using it on gigabyte,the blue one and found the download.I was just setting everything from bios,now with this utility i can test in windows.


----------



## cssorkinman

I messed with the ram a bit last night, got 2200 mhz out of some 2133 gskill ripjaw blues. 10 -11-11 2T I think the NB was at 31XX. I'm no expert on tweaking ram, I'm sure others could do much better.
This 8350 seems to be very finicky , going to be a challenge to get a stable 5 ghz . It ran super pi 32m - 5Ghz @ 1.48 volts but it started to warm up so i shut it down before it finished ( stock cooler for now







)


----------



## Schmuckley

I could think it's the tweaked RAM with higher frequency..but i know it's the massively larger L2 Cache :







:

Conroe C2d e8400 12 08.266


----------



## Bullant

Could have some more ram coming,these should clock very well.Anyone used these on Z77?http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231355


----------



## 100cotton

So what if we want to test a chip that can't do 4ghz? I have an old q9400 that clocks terribly (as in it can hardly do 3ghz







), but I could at least be first in 775 socket.









Also, can't wait until later this week. I've got some of that amazing samsung ram coming in so I'll definitely try to get a better run with my 2500k.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Could have some more ram coming,these should clock very well.Anyone used these on Z77?http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231355


 I had the CL6 @ 2000mhz kit.. ran like a champ on Z77 Mpower for me.. One stick was going bunk so they are in RMA









*high binned PSC those are


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> I had the CL6 @ 2000mhz kit.. ran like a champ on Z77 Mpower for me.. One stick was going bunk so they are in RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *high binned PSC those are


Hey CL3P20,
Yeah I got a set of 2133 7-10-7-27 on the way and I was able to buy 6x2gb sticks off the 2000 6-9-6-24 like your set, just waiting now for delivery.did you ever freeze your set ?


----------



## 100cotton

Update for mine. Shaved off about 7.5 seconds with my new samsung ram. I've had it for just an hour so I'll have to try tweaking timings some more when I have some more time. I have no idea how you guys are still like 14 seconds faster on SB, and yes, I know you have better timings but still!


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> Update for mine. Shaved off about 7.5 seconds with my new samsung ram. I've had it for just an hour so I'll have to try tweaking timings some more when I have some more time. I have no idea how you guys are still like 14 seconds faster on SB, and yes, I know you have better timings but still!


Hey mate, have you set maxmem and done all the tweaks from Robbos link first page and waza,these are a must . If you haven't there's your 10 seconds plus


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Hey mate, have you set maxmem and done all the tweaks from Robbos link first page and waza,these are a must . If you haven't there's your 10 seconds plus


And the Windows 7 isn't helping either.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> And the Windows 7 isn't helping either.
> [/quote
> 
> Yes true


----------



## 100cotton

Would I be able to run Win XP in a virtual machine or something? I'm not going to hassle finding another hdd and whatnot.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> I had the CL6 @ 2000mhz kit.. ran like a champ on Z77 Mpower for me.. One stick was going bunk so they are in RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *high binned PSC those are
> 
> 
> 
> Hey CL3P20,
> Yeah I got a set of 2133 7-10-7-27 on the way and I was able to buy 6x2gb sticks off the 2000 6-9-6-24 like your set, just waiting now for delivery.did you ever freeze your set ?
Click to expand...

I did on my Bloomfield rig.. pushing cas6 was a breeze when cold.. otherwise, they seemed to like 7-10-7-24 up to about 2300mhz with 1.72v.. tRAS wouldnt budge a notch..cold or not though.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> I did on my Bloomfield rig.. pushing cas6 was a breeze when cold.. otherwise, they seemed to like 7-10-7-24 up to about 2300mhz with 1.72v.. tRAS wouldnt budge a notch..cold or not though.


Nice ,those timings and up to 2300 mhz on Bloomfield rig are good, the best thing about the ram it's good for lot of platforms hey


----------



## CL3P20

sorry should have been more specific.. 2300mhz and those timings yes on SB.. Bloomfield I was pushing cas6 with RAM frozen though..around 2100mhz was fastest result I remember achieving.

**and yes.. very flexible mem for lots of platforms. For Ivy, I would just increase cas to 8 and start where I left off with them on SB


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> sorry should have been more specific.. 2300mhz and those timings yes on SB.. Bloomfield I was pushing cas6 with RAM frozen though..around 2100mhz was fastest result I remember achieving.
> **and yes.. very flexible mem for lots of platforms. For Ivy, I would just increase cas to 8 and start where I left off with them on SB


Yep still seems good clocks for SB too


----------



## 636cc of fury

a little BBSE air run before cold



http://imgur.com/967wP


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> a little BBSE air run before cold
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/KMhsq


Very nice loud awesome clocks man for air, is that 45.859? edit yep i can see it now.Im on a old PC little screen
How do you rate the OC formula compared to the Asus Extreme V in overclocking memory terms ,seeing you have used both?
if you don't mind me asking


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Very nice loud awesome clocks man for air, is that 45.859? edit yep i can see it now.Im on a old PC little screen
> How do you rate the OC formula compared to the Asus Extreme V in overclocking memory terms ,seeing you have used both?
> if you don't mind me asking


I find the Asrock easier to clock memory, but the Asus MVE can run more vcore but in my case it is harder to stabilize, efficiency is a bit better too but not by much if you know how to run both boards.

My fastest 5ghz time is on the Asrock



http://imgur.com/0opu1


I also see you like to use vaseline as insulation, so I will say stay away from the Asus, as all the boards I have insulated with vaseline have massive 55 problems.

Really can't go wrong with either one, but I would save the cash get the Asrock and maybe a MVG for about the same price.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> I find the Asrock easier to clock memory, but the Asus MVE can run more vcore but in my case it is harder to stabilize, efficiency is a bit better too but not by much if you know how to run both boards.
> My fastest 5ghz time is on the Asrock
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/0opu1
> 
> I also see you like to use vaseline as insulation, so I will say stay away from the Asus, as all the boards I have insulated with vaseline have massive 55 problems.
> Really can't go wrong with either one, but I would save the cash get the Asrock and maybe a MVG for about the same price.


Thanks Loud,
that some nice timings on the 5ghz run,air as well? Did you vas in memory slots on the Asus board or just on the mems that gave you problems,cant wait to see some ln2 from ya,should be some nice times


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Thanks Loud,
> that some nice timings on the 5ghz run,air as well? Did you vas in memory slots on the Asus board on just on the mems that gave you problems,cant wait to see some ln2 from ya,should be some nice times


Air on memory, cpu on LN2 at -10c to 0 and memory on air, 1.87v.

The Asus board was the board I vaselined up and had issues ranging from 55 to cb/cbb on chips that did not have them.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Air on memory, cpu on LN2 at -10c to 0 and memory on air, 1.87v.
> The Asus board was the board I vaselined up and had issues ranging from 55 to cb/cbb on chips that did not have them.


Awesome clocks ,efficiency and ram on air


----------



## jjjc_93

You have convinced me Loud. This is all your fault.


----------



## 636cc of fury

^you will be one happy camper JJJC

and thank you Bullant, you guys are going to love this Asrock board, the MVF/E is going to get the back burner.

and PSC flies on this setup as well, maybe more so than BBSE and especially in 4X2GB, (BBSE not cooperating in 4X2GB config atm)


----------



## CL3P20

nice times for certain! I think its interesting to see how different mobo's apply the RTL's..


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Hey there Loud, I've been thinking about picking up the Asrock board but I have heard some chinese whispers about it easily taking out good chips, any truth that you know of to that? It is literally the only thing holding me back from buying and shoving my 6.6 3D chip into that board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> I heard that a few times as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Not everything in the overclocking world is on paper or some forum for everyone to see. When I said I heard it, I literally heard it, I didn't read about it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> well since you know all about it i would appreciate if you at list tell us/me how many of you in your .."overclocking world"..reported this happening ,i got my OC Formula siting here waiting for PSU ,this was little unexpected


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> You have convinced me Loud. This is all your fault.


Sorry didn't see your post earlier man. I have known about a certain Asus Hardware Rep actively spreading dirt on ASRock on several sites and forums incognito. I'm positive that's were your whispers are coming from.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Ya, my buddy Mikecdm has one and seems to like it a lot.

Here is as far as I could get with my 32m. 7.50.172
Thanks for all the info here, I have learned a ton..


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> Ya, my buddy Mikecdm has one and seems to like it a lot.
> Here is as far as I could get with my 32m. 7.50.172
> Thanks for all the info here, I have learned a ton..


Nice man,you getting there now,don't stop now.Windows XP will help ya now


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> You have convinced me Loud. This is all your fault.


Hey mate,
Nice board have you had a chance to take it for a spin yet?


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Hey mate,
> Nice board have you had a chance to take it for a spin yet?


Just about to fire it up for the first time now. Focusing mostly on 3D work this weekend but I should be able to do some quick ram and 32m testing to get a feel.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Just about to fire it up for the first time now. Focusing mostly on 3D work this weekend but I should be able to do some quick ram and 32m testing to get a feel.


Nice it looks to be a really quality board


----------



## Schmuckley

Y U no add my Conroe sub?


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Y U no add my Conroe sub?


Because I am busy and lazy







If you guys fill out your times in the OP I will add it straight away with copy paste.


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Nice it looks to be a really quality board


It definitely is, took it for a quick spin last night and so far so good.

Memory performance is feeling very nice, I only have average kits of PSC, at least on air. It managed to clock one of my kits to 2526 8-12-7-26 with tight tertiaries. That's nothing special, but it is better than I managed to get booting on the MVF and this passed 32m. Just LSC with no maxmem, pf or other tweaks put it in the 49s zone, not bad efficiency considering either.

Software is fantastic. One real gripe I had with the MVF is that if you don't have a laptop handy then you're pretty well screwed. I don't like clocking too far in bios as this chip I have has a mean CBB at around -120, -100 depending on how it feels. I don't want to be cooking the pot and booting at -100c and 1.9v so I do most of my clocking in windows. The software Asus provides is absolutely terrible and bloated. It starts around 10 services I can just never get rid of.

ASRock starts one service, a single service that politely screws off when you close the program. Rapid OC works really well, a tiny little program that sits in the background and doesn't do any harm. Set a hotkey to control what the Rapid OC buttons do (I have 1 for bclk, 2 for multi and 3 for vcore) and you're set. Formula Drive is nice too, again it doesn't bring with it a million unrequired services. You will need to install Intel's ME drivers if you want to adjust bclk though.

All in all I'm quite impressed so far, will be taking it cold today.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> It definitely is, took it for a quick spin last night and so far so good.
> Memory performance is feeling very nice, I only have average kits of PSC, at least on air. It managed to clock one of my kits to 2526 8-12-7-26 with tight tertiaries. That's nothing special, but it is better than I managed to get booting on the MVF and this passed 32m. Just LSC with no maxmem, pf or other tweaks put it in the 49s zone, not bad efficiency considering either.
> Software is fantastic. One real gripe I had with the MVF is that if you don't have a laptop handy then you're pretty well screwed. I don't like clocking too far in bios as this chip I have has a mean CBB at around -120, -100 depending on how it feels. I don't want to be cooking the pot and booting at -100c and 1.9v so I do most of my clocking in windows. The software Asus provides is absolutely terrible and bloated. It starts around 10 services I can just never get rid of.
> ASRock starts one service, a single service that politely screws off when you close the program. Rapid OC works really well, a tiny little program that sits in the background and doesn't do any harm. Set a hotkey to control what the Rapid OC buttons do (I have 1 for bclk, 2 for multi and 3 for vcore) and you're set. Formula Drive is nice too, again it doesn't bring with it a million unrequired services. You will need to install Intel's ME drivers if you want to adjust bclk though.
> All in all I'm quite impressed so far, will be taking it cold today.


Thanks for the update jjjc,this board just gets better.By the looks it loves BBSE too and the efficiency just seems awesome.Just cpu cold today? or mems?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Thanks for the update jjjc,this board just gets better.By the looks it loves BBSE too and the efficiency just seems awesome.Just cpu cold today? or mems?


small update @ 5ghz



http://imgur.com/aEX5o


ramdisk next XD


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Thanks for the update jjjc,this board just gets better.By the looks it loves BBSE too and the efficiency just seems awesome.Just cpu cold today? or mems?


CPU today want to do some 3D testing, memory definitely on the cards for next weekend with some serious 32m work at high clock.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> small update @ 5ghz
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/aEX5o
> 
> ramdisk next XD


Hey loud,i havnt had good look at both your 5ghz times to compare,but i notice you got the tRFC down from 88 to 78,i know dropping tRFC is a big help.When my mems on LN2 i can get my tRFC down too 60ish.Yours are running quite good for air and also the ram speed you are running,when you go LN2,you going to get some even better times,awesome
Better waza start too
Edit,i am in know way saying this is slow,must be a top 5 -10 ES challenge and on air ,it is really good.Just saying you will kill it on ln2 if you know what i mean


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> CPU today want to do some 3D testing, memory definitely on the cards for next weekend with some serious 32m work at high clock.


Yeah man you got that 6.6ghz 3D chip,6.8ghz maybe 1 core 32m?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Triple Point pot under there somewhere



http://imgur.com/xkqqQ




http://imgur.com/XqUud


----------



## jjjc_93

Awesome pic Loud, nice efficiency too. Tight twcl.


----------



## Bullant

Yeah i was looking at these Inflection pots,but they are all aluminum as well,I wouldn't mind a all copper mem pot,with the extra mass it would hold temps nice and steady at any temp.The all aluminum pots are fine at full pot benching but if mems wont run at full pot then the copper pot would be awesome.


----------



## 636cc of fury

^

Mems aren't Fermi

No need for a super heavy rampot and honestly the Triple Point is pretty heavy for all alu.

I was lazy on the above run and did not even remove the oem heat sinks, I simply set the pot on top and got on it.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Great picture 636.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> Great picture 636.


Thanks man, I ran out of LN2 hence why no 4Ghz time, but I will refill on Tuesday and give it another go for the Ivy leader board:thumb:

Thinking about giving PSC a try instead though, or maybe 4X2GB under cold


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Thanks man, I ran out of LN2 hence why no 4Ghz time, but I will refill on Tuesday and give it another go for the Ivy leader board:thumb:
> Thinking about giving PSC a try instead though, or maybe 4X2GB under cold


Yeah 4x2 mems would be interesting,I should have some more ln2 in a week or so and new board.cant wait to have another crack at 4ghz,will give 5ghz a try,never had a go at it.Nice time on 5ghz loud.


----------



## cssorkinman

Shaved 23 seconds off stock time on the vish.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Shaved 23 seconds off stock time on the vish.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


your vcore is kinda high. you left it in auto?


----------



## cssorkinman

No, I did this run between some 5 ghz runs and didn't bother to lower the voltage for the 4ghz run


----------



## Mikecdm

You guys having all the fun with the bbse. I have some of those ripjawsX 2133c8 and they won't work in the asrocker when i set over 1.82 vdimm. I have two pairs of same ram and both do the same thing. The PSC i have run fine with same and more voltage. I've only tried on air with the asrocker. I once tried them on LN2 with the MVG.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> No, I did this run between some 5 ghz runs and didn't bother to lower the voltage for the 4ghz run


i want to see those 5Ghz runs. i think there is a thread for those, too.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i want to see those 5Ghz runs. i think there is a thread for those, too.


Link to thread?
I had a 17.502 1M time @ 5.252 Ghz and tried to run 32M at the same settings - it conked out in the 19th loop

I'll get you a 5 ghz 32m , at work now- going to have to be tomorrow


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Link to thread?
> I had a 17.502 1M time @ 5.252 Ghz and tried to run 32M at the same settings - it conked out in the 19th loop
> I'll get you a 5 ghz 32m , at work now- going to have to be tomorrow


here . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/62298/official-superpi-32m-top-times

don't you love benching amd? you have time to do other stuff like organizing the desk.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> here . . .
> http://www.overclock.net/t/62298/official-superpi-32m-top-times
> *don't you love benching amd? you have time to do other stuff like organizing the desk*.


Spi 32m on AMD is a 2-beer benchmark


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Spi 32m on AMD is a 2-beer benchmark


Don't I know it. Drunk myself to a funny live stream benching AMD once. Don't think I finished any AMD bench sessions sober actually.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Spi 32m on AMD is a 2-beer benchmark


bench and binge . . . that is more productive. lol:cheers:


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> here . . .
> http://www.overclock.net/t/62298/official-superpi-32m-top-times
> don't you love benching amd? you have time to do other stuff like organizing the desk.


A shag and a sandwich, in that order


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I have some of those ripjawsX 2133c8 and they won't work in the asrocker when i set over 1.82 vdimm. I have two pairs of same ram and both do the same thing.


I had same on M5G, pushing SA past 1.25 made higher Vmems stable.

http://h9.abload.de/img/screenojauv.jpg
here's an old run with a messed up waza, with a proper one this would have been a 7min46 run for sure

http://ocxtreme.org/forumenus/showthread.php?t=961
there's also a similar challenge running over at OCX ... for those who want to compare their scores and/or submit on both forums


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I have some of those ripjawsX 2133c8 and they won't work in the asrocker when i set over 1.82 vdimm. I have two pairs of same ram and both do the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I had same on M5G, pushing SA past 1.25 made higher Vmems stable.
> 
> http://h9.abload.de/img/screenojauv.jpg
> here's an old run with a messed up waza, with a proper one this would have been a 7min46 run for sure
> 
> http://ocxtreme.org/forumenus/showthread.php?t=961
> there's also a similar challenge running over at OCX ... for those who want to compare their scores and/or submit on both forums
Click to expand...

 I wonder if the SA voltage increase allowing for the vDIMM increase would be related to the reference voltages or driving voltages? Most folks dont set them and they keep the ratios on Auto.. ? Any thoughts? Just wondering what would account for the phenom..?


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Y U no add my Conroe sub?


I got to it! and it's a wolfdale







if I missed anyone please let me know.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> I had same on M5G, pushing SA past 1.25 made higher Vmems stable.
> http://h9.abload.de/img/screenojauv.jpg
> here's an old run with a messed up waza, with a proper one this would have been a 7min46 run for sure
> http://ocxtreme.org/forumenus/showthread.php?t=961
> there's also a similar challenge running over at OCX ... for those who want to compare their scores and/or submit on both forums


Thanks for tips, been messing with those ripjawx and some 2400 sector 5. THe sector 5 been able to run them with little to no issues. I had raised SA a bit and was able to do 1.9v on the ripjawsx, but every time it restarts it's a hard reset and doesn't boot properly.

My wazza is terrible too, so that needs some work


----------



## 636cc of fury

^ working on CW as well Mike, definitely one of the hardest things to get right with 32M on Ivy.

Small improvement, nothing but air-sanity here

l0ud_sil3nc3 (636cc of fury) - 7M 45.203 [3770K], Ram @ 1297.2 ~ 8-11-7-22



http://imgur.com/ayaay


----------



## Bullant

Nice going loud,nice wazza start.Looks like the board and your mems scale very nice on air


----------



## jjjc_93

Nice work Loud, impressive stuff for air. Posted this on XS, but figured I would post it here too in case you don't check one or the other and can offer some insight.

Is there anything I'm missing for getting PSC to boot at 2600, with bclk or with the 26x multi? Either just gives me 55 postcode error. Tested back on my MVF and everything is fine, same standard PSC profile timings, 2600 and boot @ 1.82v. No IMC voltage changes. But it's just not working on the formula.

I can boot in on the 2400 multi and bclk up to 2600 once in windows and it will pass 8m no problems (didn't bother running 32m) so it should be able to post with those settings I would have thought. 1.60 bios. Any help appreciated, really need PSC working on the 2600 multi for some 32m runs I have planned.

Thanks.

P.S: Samsung works just fine on Z77-OC, 2666+ no problems.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Do you have any other PSC kits to try?

vccio and vtt? I need less on Asrock than Asus.


----------



## Bullant

Hey CL3P2O,I just tried a few sets of pis mems and your kit the 2000 6-9-6 kit was the best of the 3 different kits.This kit was as good as my Patriots,may even be better


----------



## Bullant

This is the kit here,no stability testing,havnt had any time yet.This was on air,


----------



## CL3P20

yup.. where you at voltage wise? .. prolly around 1.74v or so?







For SB I was rocking them at 7-10-7-21 up to ~2200mhz with a bit more voltage for 2D.. and 7-11-7-21 for 3D action. I popped a stick just before my Ivy arrived .. So I havent had the glory of testing them on this platform yet.

Nice results for certain! I cant wait to get mine back for some 32mil.. this CL10 @ +2600mhz just isnt cutting it for the times you guys are posting


----------



## CL3P20

dbl post*

Looking at the posted times of Mike and 636.. just wanted to point out a few things.

Mike - looks like your running maxmem @ ~600MB ..but your copy size is off.. try making your copy file larger. It should help free more available mem.. and bring your total to ~557xxxxxxx or 567xxxxxxx if your lucky.. higher even. You should have an initial loop time lower than 5.375s

636 - looks like your running maxmem @ ~630MB ..and although your initial loop time is drastically better, your available is still low [or seems to me].. Just curious if you are playing only with maxmem settings or if you have started increasing CW file size as well..

..compare to mine with MM @ 600MB, pf @ 384MB on C:\ ... using 632MB wazza file : C->E only



**when i get available up to 567xxxxxxxx in Pi.. my initial loop goes down to 5.370s

I may be asking you to share a bit much.. but would love to discuss if your up for it.


----------



## Sam OCX

Speed of initial loop depends on whether the best 16K result recorded in pi_rec.dat is slower or faster than 0.093s. If 16K "record" is lower than 0.093, your initial in 32M will be slower, but loops overall faster ... or so it is on s775/s1366 at least, didn't test this on IB.
Here's a pi_rec file which you might want to put in your Pi folder to see how it affects the initial - http://www.mediafire.com/?13h9jhfl678d51u

Speaking of maxmem and CW size for IB - I tested various maxmem sizes between 600 and 900 and didn't find much difference.
On the CW, however, you might want to go at least twice the maxmem. Small CWs (especially ones done via OCX tweaker) gave me higher available/system cache in task manager, but overall result was not better than using manual CW or 



.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Speed of initial loop depends on whether the best 16K result recorded in pi_rec.dat is slower or faster than 0.093s. If 16K "record" is lower than 0.093, your initial in 32M will be slower, but loops overall faster ... or so it is on s775/s1366 at least, didn't test this on IB.
> Here's a pi_rec file which you might want to put in your Pi folder to see how it affects the initial - http://www.mediafire.com/?13h9jhfl678d51u
> Speaking of maxmem and CW size for IB - I tested various maxmem sizes between 600 and 900 and didn't find much difference.
> On the CW, however, you might want to go at least twice the maxmem. Small CWs (especially ones done via OCX tweaker) gave me higher available/system cache in task manager, but overall result was not better than using manual CW or
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks Sam, will try that file out and I agree manual waza is faster for me.


----------



## CL3P20

Sam just ->


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> dbl post*
> 
> Looking at the posted times of Mike and 636.. just wanted to point out a few things.
> 
> Mike - looks like your running maxmem @ ~600MB ..but your copy size is off.. try making your copy file larger. It should help free more available mem.. and bring your total to ~557xxxxxxx or 567xxxxxxx if your lucky.. higher even. You should have an initial loop time lower than 5.375s
> 
> 636 - looks like your running maxmem @ ~630MB ..and although your initial loop time is drastically better, your available is still low [or seems to me].. Just curious if you are playing only with maxmem settings or if you have started increasing CW file size as well..
> 
> ..compare to mine with MM @ 600MB, pf @ 384MB on C:\ ... using 632MB wazza file : C->E only
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1137818/
> 
> **when i get available up to 567xxxxxxxx in Pi.. my initial loop goes down to 5.370s
> 
> I may be asking you to share a bit much.. but would love to discuss if your up for it.


Not sure how you figured this, but I probably was running 600mb MM. I try to do the cw manually but not sure exactly what i'm doing. I need work on it and the last time that you helped me was when sandy first came out. I did try a few different file sizes ranging from 2gb to 3.5gb. I must be doing it all wrong if you're using a 632mb wazza file.

I did try to run 32m using my MVG instead of the asrocker and times are terrible with it. I must be missing some setting in the bios or something because it's pretty much the same OS as I used with the asrocker and it's right around 8min.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how you figured this, but I probably was running 600mb MM. I try to do the cw manually but not sure exactly what i'm doing. I need work on it and the last time that you helped me was when sandy first came out. I did try a few different file sizes ranging from 2gb to 3.5gb. I must be doing it all wrong if you're using a 632mb wazza file.
> 
> I did try to run 32m using my MVG instead of the asrocker and times are terrible with it. I must be missing some setting in the bios or something because it's pretty much the same OS as I used with the asrocker and it's right around 8min.
Click to expand...

 I was referencing your "Real Memory" .. this value moves a little depending on hardware setups.. but from my experience its around 20-40MB's over your set MM limit in OS.

**For me: testing wazza - I just sit in OS with 2x HDD's open and create file sizes and cut/paste, as I monitor my available memory peaks after the task completes. The higher the available mem I can reach.. the better. I generally start with a 632MB dat file and go up in size from there [getting me slightly better result than 1.82GB file so far].. you can do this at any clock speed once your OS is setup.. no need to bother actually running Pi until you have a good file







Im certain others do more.. but this is effective for me.

" fsutil file createnew E:\wazaaa1.dat 637168000 "

" fsutil file createnew E:\wazaaa2.dat 1911504000 "


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Not sure how you figured this, but I probably was running 600mb MM. I try to do the cw manually but not sure exactly what i'm doing. I need work on it and the last time that you helped me was when sandy first came out. I did try a few different file sizes ranging from 2gb to 3.5gb. I must be doing it all wrong if you're using a 632mb wazza file.
> I did try to run 32m using my MVG instead of the asrocker and times are terrible with it. I must be missing some setting in the bios or something because it's pretty much the same OS as I used with the asrocker and it's right around 8min.


You're manually setting your tertiary timings on the MVG?


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> yup.. where you at voltage wise? .. prolly around 1.74v or so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For SB I was rocking them at 7-10-7-21 up to ~2200mhz with a bit more voltage for 2D.. and 7-11-7-21 for 3D action. I popped a stick just before my Ivy arrived .. So I havent had the glory of testing them on this platform yet.
> 
> Nice results for certain! I cant wait to get mine back for some 32mil.. this CL10 @ +2600mhz just isnt cutting it for the times you guys are posting


Hey,
It was 1.82v on those mems,vtt and imc volts @ stock better than my Patriots.This wazza stuff is real interesting


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> yup.. where you at voltage wise? .. prolly around 1.74v or so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For SB I was rocking them at 7-10-7-21 up to ~2200mhz with a bit more voltage for 2D.. and 7-11-7-21 for 3D action. I popped a stick just before my Ivy arrived .. So I havent had the glory of testing them on this platform yet.
> 
> Nice results for certain! I cant wait to get mine back for some 32mil.. this CL10 @ +2600mhz just isnt cutting it for the times you guys are posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,
> It was 1.82v on those mems,vtt and imc volts @ stock better than my Patriots.This wazza stuff is real interesting
Click to expand...

 Oh wow.. so they just keep on going! You manage tWRSR @ 4 with that clock speed?

Q- Can anyone here run tWRSR @ 3 with RAM @ +2200?


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> You're manually setting your tertiary timings on the MVG?


I did set tertiary on the MVG and it got me closer to or just under 8 min. The strange thing is that with the asrocker, my first run, with my cw i got about 7m49 or whatever score I posted originally. That was just running the ram at 2400 and bbse profile. No tuning at all in tertiaries. After tighten them up some, I managed to get better scores. I then used psc, bbse, and samsung and managed to get 7m48 with all 3 kits.

On the MVG, i've used both the psc and bbse kits and tightened up tertiaries to pretty much the same as i did with the asrocker. Times are still way slower.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Oh wow.. so they just keep on going! You manage tWRSR @ 4 with that clock speed?
> 
> Q- Can anyone here run tWRSR @ 3 with RAM @ +2200?


Yeah man its at 4,it didnt need any adjusting to boot at those speeds.I normally wont go past 1.87v on air but on LN2 will go 2.1,My Patriots will run @2666 @7-11-7 @ 2.0v on LN2.I thought most peps would be up around 1.8v on air @2600 to get it stable @ tight timings


----------



## CL3P20

Roger that.

I would like to get this Team RAM cold.. just no $$ at this time for such fun. I have playing around with this kit a lot of the past few days.. managed 32mil just over 2680mhz.. but the RAM falls apart when latency starts getting below 45ns.. which is just suck !! The additional speed does me no good with this kit at all. Best I can manage is 7m54s @ ~2300mhz 9-11-11-17


----------



## jjjc_93

That's weird man, my best result on Teams is at 2730 9-12-12 which just got me into the 46s zone. 2666 9-12-12 got me into the 47-48s range. Something isn't right if your kit is Samsung based and not performing after 2300.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> That's weird man, my best result on Teams is at 2730 9-12-12 which just got me into the 46s zone. 2666 9-12-12 got me into the 47-48s range. Something isn't right if your kit is Samsung based and not performing after 2300.


Agreed.. im just doing it wrong here







..time to dump OS and start over


----------



## Bullant

Hey CL3P20,
what volts are you using on those [email protected] jjc hes going to need 1.8v + to get 2600+ @9-12-12 on those mems hey?

Got day off today tried to get some LN2 delivered to short of notice he said,was looking forward to some cold mems


----------



## CL3P20

Im already at 1.77v for 9-11-11 @ 2400 ... and 1.84v for 10-13-13 @ 2600

Ive gone up to 1.88v.. I can get RAM stable around 2680mhz 10-13-13-31 .. but again.. latency suffers as I have to increase a few tertiary timings to 5/6


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Im already at 1.77v for 9-11-11 @ 2400 ... and 1.84v for 10-13-13 @ 2600
> 
> Ive gone up to 1.88v.. I can get RAM stable around 2680mhz 10-13-13-31 .. but again.. latency suffers as I have to increase a few tertiary timings to 5/6


Maybe that kit of rams just not liking your board MSI?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Maybe that kit of rams just not liking your board MSI?


Was thinking this all along as MSI has always been a weak memory clocker imho.

Have you tried your chip/memory in another vendors board?


----------



## jjjc_93

Seconding that, I lost 100mhz on my ram clocks when I was benching with a GD65 for moa qualifiers.

Not having much luck with the asrock z77oc either unfortunately. 2600 will work sometimes and other times not, definitely can't push past that on psc. Did some testing on my m5f again and I could boot 2666 9-12-9 no problems on air.


----------



## robbo2

Not a huge fan of MSI motherboards either. They're good, but they seem to lack when it comes to extreme benching from what I have seen.


----------



## Bullant

Turned into a bag MSI day hahah,CL3P20,if you don't have any luck maybe try ya chip and mems in another vendors board.Seems like you have tried everything so far with this board


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Seconding that, I lost 100mhz on my ram clocks when I was benching with a GD65 for moa qualifiers.
> Not having much luck with the asrock z77oc either unfortunately. 2600 will work sometimes and other times not, definitely can't push past that on psc. Did some testing on my m5f again and I could boot 2666 9-12-9 no problems on air.


Really? I figured the Z77 would be rocking with your memory as your dimms are pretty good from what I have seen. My Cruical dimms can not run any of the same mhz/timings on air that the Flares and RipZ can.

I just got my MVF back and it is so much easier to clock than the MVE, almost as easy as the Z77 OC Formula. Plus the MVF has no issues with vaseline in the memory slots, the MVE is so picky in this regard.

I know this is not 32M, but pt on 11 definately scales well with tight tertiary timings, though I found running secondaries too tight is actually detrimental.



http://imgur.com/J8fkR


prepping the Z77 OC Formula for another 11 run hopefully as efficient as the MVF:thumb:


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Im already at 1.77v for 9-11-11 @ 2400 ... and 1.84v for 10-13-13 @ 2600
> 
> Ive gone up to 1.88v.. I can get RAM stable around 2680mhz 10-13-13-31 .. but again.. latency suffers as I have to increase a few tertiary timings to 5/6
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that kit of rams just not liking your board MSI?
Click to expand...

 I hope to get some Pi again..my CL6 Pi's were amazing.. will definitely be looking to obtain more when funds are straight.. Until then, I do have some D9's I can torture.. will have to bug Wumpus to send them back to me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Maybe that kit of rams just not liking your board MSI?
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking this all along as MSI has always been a weak memory clocker imho.
> 
> Have you tried your chip/memory in another vendors board?
Click to expand...

I have a Z68 Gene running my 2600k.. not really interested in Z68 clocking with the 3770k though..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Not a huge fan of MSI motherboards either. They're good, but they seem to lack when it comes to extreme benching from what I have seen.


Have you benched this board on LN? I have several user reports of no CB or CBB with CPU's on this board.. retail version too. OCWindforce did a review on XS.. posted exactly that; few different CPU's too.. sounds like a good enough reason to hold onto it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Turned into a bag MSI day hahah,CL3P20,if you don't have any luck maybe try ya chip and mems in another vendors board.Seems like you have tried everything so far with this board


I am working on a getting a few memory related issues addressed with BIOS support. We will see if they deliver on the goods!









me -> "MSI... I need tRRD to scale down to '1'.. your BIOS only has selection down to '4' ..."

MSI ->


----------



## Bullant

Keep pushing CL3P20 im sure you will sort it out,the Pis cas6 mems should help they are the best i have tried so far.Cant wait to try them on LN2


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Really? I figured the Z77 would be rocking with your memory as your dimms are pretty good from what I have seen. My Cruical dimms can not run any of the same mhz/timings on air that the Flares and RipZ can.
> I just got my MVF back and it is so much easier to clock than the MVE, almost as easy as the Z77 OC Formula. Plus the MVF has no issues with vaseline in the memory slots, the MVE is so picky in this regard.
> I know this is not 32M, but pt on 11 definately scales well with tight tertiary timings, though I found running secondaries too tight is actually detrimental.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/J8fkR
> 
> prepping the Z77 OC Formula for another 11 run hopefully as efficient as the MVF:thumb:


Yeah I know, I can't figure out what is going on. Board is getting praise all around for exceptional memory clocking and here I am bashing my head against a brick wall. I got a new kit today, 2200 C7 PIS PSC, initially put them in the MVF and they were passing 32m @ 2600 8-12-8 with tight terts with 1.84v. Once again couldn't boot 2600 in the Z77-OCF. Even with bclk it stops booting at around 2560.

This passed like a piece of cake though (cpuz is supposed to show memory speed, I screwed up the screeny - 2527). No tweaking or anything for people watching this board, it's not that inefficient.










Such a pity it will do that at 2530 and yet not make up another 70mhz just to even post at 2600.


----------



## 636cc of fury

very weird indeed, can you return the board and swap it out for another one or is that not an option?


----------



## jjjc_93

Not quite, it boots and runs fine at stock so beyond that this particular retail store doesn't give a toss, nor would most.

I'd have to find a way to render it dead.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Not quite, it boots and runs fine at stock so beyond that this particular retail store doesn't give a toss, nor would most.
> 
> I'd have to find a way to render it dead.


Fry's wouldnt take a return of mine once.. GA X48 DQ6 .. partially blew power phases.. board would fail with Quad cores.. they tested with Cellery and told me "its good". I thanked them and walked out.. knowing I keep a pencils somewhere in my glove box. Grabbed a coffee around the corner and proceeded to shade to my hearts content







. 20min later, I walk in and tell them "I dont know what your CPU did.. but its done now."









*Exchanged*


----------



## Bullant

Just did a quick one,i stuffed wazza real bad.Forgot to turn somethings of in bios,but it did the job in the end,i'll fix wazza up and few more things may see low 44s


Bullant - 7M 44.953 [3770K], Ram @ 1368 ~ 7-11-7-24


----------



## coolhandluke41

I need your help guys ...don't know what i'm doing wrong (bios settings or my waza ) ,i striped two OS's to bare bone i think and my times still suck ,it's been awhile since i run SPI,here is what i'm getting



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I would appreciate any /all help
Thank you


----------



## Bullant

Hey coolhandluke ,check first page Robbos tweaks link there.Do everything in his link and use windows XP


----------



## coolhandluke41

I have and this is how i'm running pretty much


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I have and this is how i'm running pretty much


only things left on my list to try:

Olive theme

trrsr @ 4

trrd @ 4 or less

.. you have to remember.. your time and mine are CL9.. both with tRCD 12 .. we are within like .3s of each other. I have to drop speed to run tRCD 11 to drop a second - 7m54s [which is 46.2ns in Maxxmem for me]..

CHL - Can you run Maxxmem and post your screen shot with those timings/speed please? Im curious to see if your below 45ns or not..

From what I am seeing using my HCH9's .. it would take +2800mhz for CL9 and tRCD 12 to be below 40ns [going by Maxxmem result .. i know Aida shows differently]


----------



## robbo2

Great time Bullant. To the top with you! I want to move to Perth because the benching scene seems better then here


----------



## 636cc of fury

Solid time Bullant, that is truly gskilllin it

looks like it is time to get the good PSC out XD


----------



## Bullant

Thanks guys,this 32M stuff really is about getting everything to work together.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I have and this is how i'm running pretty much
> 
> 
> 
> only things left on my list to try:
> 
> Olive theme
> trrsr @ 4
> trrd @ 4 or less
> 
> .. you have to remember.. your time and mine are CL9.. both with tRCD 12 .. we are within like .3s of each other. I have to drop speed to run tRCD 11 to drop a second - 7m54s [which is 46.2ns in Maxxmem for me]..
> 
> CHL - Can you run Maxxmem and post your screen shot with those timings/speed please? Im curious to see if your below 45ns or not..
> 
> From what I am seeing using my HCH9's .. it would take +2800mhz for CL9 and tRCD 12 to be below 40ns [going by Maxxmem result .. i know Aida shows differently]
Click to expand...

No Olive theme on this OS (MicroXP)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






I don't have OC formula right now (waiting for replacement) but i will strip another OS and try my UD5H,here is Maxmem



Thanks CL3P20


----------



## jjjc_93

I'm impressed Bullant, very nice work there. Good to see the UP5 is treating you well too.









Guess I know what I'm doing this weekend now.


----------



## Bullant

Thanks JJC,had another play tonight



Bullant - 7M 44.796 [3770K], Ram @ 1368 ~ 7-11-7-26


----------



## Bullant

Had a play at 2800 mhz,@7-11-7-28,but would only finish 1 loop at this stage.Should be able to get bit lower at my other settings as i work it out more.Same chip as b4 but UP5 lot better board than my UD3


----------



## jjjc_93

Damn dude, you're really pushing. Just booting at 2800 is promising, I can't do that on my chip. It has a good 2 cores but the imc lacks a little. Hoping to get off some runs at 2700 this weekend with my PIS, should have some new times in the next couple of days.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Damn dude, you're really pushing. Just booting at 2800 is promising, I can't do that on my chip. It has a good 2 cores but the imc lacks a little. Hoping to get off some runs at 2700 this weekend with my PIS, should have some new times in the next couple of days.


Yeah mate the UP5 is a nice board just may take a few runs to work out what it likes.Im sure you will come up with some nice runs, the Pis mems should go nice for you under cold.Looking forward to seeing some of ya runs.


----------



## CL3P20

Tested my CPU with a set of Ballistix that came in the mail recently







..doesnt look too promising.. I am beginning to think the IMC is the issue. Any speed/latency setting that results in Maxxmem reading lower than 46.8ns = unstable.. getting a time lower than 7m54s will depend on lower measured latency [I am using Maxxmem for reference].

Ballistix:

2200mhz - 9-10-9-24 = 47.7ns which is ~7m56s

2300mhz - 9-10-9-24 = 46.8ns = unstable .. ram up to 1.88v/VTT up to 1.24v/SAv up to 1.24v

Team:

2400mhz - 9-11-11-17 = 47.2ns which is ~7m55s

2450mhz - 9-11-11-17 = 46.8ns = unstable .. ram up to 1.88v/VTT up to 1.24v/SAv up to 1.24v








.. hopefully this CPU doesnt let me down in clocks .. still need to test for max validation on LN sometime.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Solid time Bullant, that is truly gskilllin it
> looks like it is time to get the good PSC out XD


Hey loud,what PSC have you got,Pis?Do your BBSE sticks scale well on cold on the OC Formula


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Hey loud,what PSC have you got,Pis?Do your BBSE sticks scale well on cold on the OC Formula


PSC list:

RipjawZ 2400 c8 http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=451

Flare 2000 7-9-7-24 and 2000 9-9-9-24

Trident 2000 9-9-9-27 1.6v

Crucial Ballistix 2133 9-10-9-24 ( about 12 dimms left to test)

G.Skill ECO 1600 7-8-7-24 1.35v (6 dimms)

BBSE list:

Ripjaw X 2133 8-9-8-24 (6 dimms and all can do 1300 c8 on air depending on voltage)

Ripjaws 1866 9-9-9-24

Trident 2000 9-9-9-24 1.65v

and of course a few kits of Samsung and Hynix for Haswell

I think I am pretty stocked tbh lol


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> PSC list:
> RipjawZ 2400 c8 http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=451
> Flare 2000 7-9-7-24 and 2000 9-9-9-24
> Trident 2000 9-9-9-27 1.6v
> Crucial Ballistix 2133 9-10-9-24 ( about 12 dimms left to test)
> G.Skill ECO 1600 7-8-7-24 1.35v (6 dimms)
> BBSE list:
> Ripjaw X 2133 8-9-8-24 (6 dimms and all can do 1300 c8 on air depending on voltage)
> Ripjaws 1866 9-9-9-24
> Trident 2000 9-9-9-24 1.65v
> and of course a few kits of Samsung and Hynix for Haswell
> I think I am pretty stocked tbh lol


Some nice mems, think you pretty stocked heheh


----------



## jjjc_93

You're making me work hard bullant.









JJJC - 7M 44.657 [3770K], Ram @ 1333 ~ 7-11-7-24


----------



## Bullant

Wow awesome JJJC,really nice time,you needed a push ahah


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Wow awesome JJJC,really nice time,you needed a push ahah


Thanks Bullant, you'll no doubt have another push for me soon lol. Awesome to have this competitiveness about.

I'll run again soon, more improvements to be made. Don't think I can run at 2730 on any PSC I have though so I'll have to keep chipping away at 2666.


----------



## Bullant

had another go tonight,just missed ya JJJC.I'll keep pushing tho tho


Bullant - 7M 44.688 [3770K], Ram @ 1368 ~ 7-11-7-26


----------



## jjjc_93

Damn man, you don't rest. Good work.


----------



## Bullant

got another for ya now


----------



## Bullant

Pushing ya now


Bullant - 7M 44.594 [3770K], Ram @ 1368 ~ 7-11-6-26


----------



## jjjc_93

Freezeright are going to have to start paying you a commission for making me buy all this LN2.

You're doing some awesome stuff dude, keep it up.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Freezeright are going to have to start paying you a commission for making me buy all this LN2.
> You're doing some awesome stuff dude, keep it up.


Haha thanks mate, still trying to sort it out when I tighten things up to much I loose efficiency ,I'm loosing about 150s on the last loop. I'll keep plugging away tho


----------



## Bullant

Robbo won't be able to keep up with us a the rate we are going haha


----------



## Eeyore888

Eeyore888 - 22m 59.089s [FX-8350], RAM @ 933.3 ~ 8-9-9-22

EDIT: beat my score from yesterday by about 8 seconds


----------



## Bullant

Just about out of LN2 so wont be able to run anymore for a bit,still got a few more Mems to test later.Still have tested my Patriots on the new board either under cold


----------



## Bullant

For those interested i did run Aida64 benchmark on last run


----------



## CL3P20

25ns Aida - GO







...









2700+ .. CL7 .. thats pretty sick stuff man. I would love to run some 3D with those sticks and see what maxable clocks were


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> 25ns Aida - GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2700+ .. CL7 .. thats pretty sick stuff man. I would love to run some 3D with those sticks and see what maxable clocks were


Yeah that run wasn't that efficient,have been working on a really good efficient run at 2666mhz and under 7.43.500


----------



## robbo2

Updated! Love the fight between Jack and Bullant







Awesome work guys.

Man those Vishera's must be painfully slow to watch


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Updated! Love the fight between Jack and Bullant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome work guys.
> Man those Vishera's must be painfully slow to watch


I'm sure JJJC will be working on something,we will see some awesome times too come for sure.Speaking of times loud silence you pulled those PSC out yet?


----------



## Bullant

Have any of you guys seen the new Kingpin Ln2 memory pot,looks really good more mass and better conductivity.Will get one in the new year


----------



## Warfox101




----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Have any of you guys seen the new Kingpin Ln2 memory pot,looks really good more mass and better conductivity.Will get one in the new year


 Have not.. going to now though







. *Didnt see a weight listed.. did you catch one shown anywhere? ..and you are referring to the 2.0 right?


----------



## Eeyore888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Updated! Love the fight between Jack and Bullant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome work guys.
> Man those Vishera's must be painfully slow to watch


OMG YES!!!

Even though the time is slower than my 6100, it still *heavily* outperforms it in every single way (except SuperPi lol). Definitely worth $200.









Oh and you ranked me wrong


----------



## Kryton

Throwing in with my 4300 Vishera.


----------



## Eeyore888

What RAM are you using Kryton?


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Have not.. going to now though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *Didnt see a weight listed.. did you catch one shown anywhere? ..and you are referring to the 2.0 right?


Hey CL3P20
here it is,looks awesome. New KPC Ney Pro Model LN2/Dry Ice Memory cooler http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2079

Edit ,don't think Vince lets to much out about weight


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> What RAM are you using Kryton?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231444


----------



## Eeyore888

Jealous...


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> Jealous...


Uh-huh.


----------



## Eeyore888

Do you have any of the magic samsung ram? I need help getting my freq higher than 1866 on my Vishera


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> Do you have any of the magic samsung ram? I need help getting my freq higher than 1866 on my Vishera


Those samsung rams are pretty crap to be honest. Sure they can clock well, but the timings are lame. I bet if you switch to XP you will get over 1866. My 1090T will do 2000+ easily on XP, but no chance of that happening on 7 x64.


----------



## Eeyore888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Those samsung rams are pretty crap to be honest. Sure they can clock well, but the timings are lame. I bet if you switch to XP you will get over 1866. My 1090T will do 2000+ easily on XP, but no chance of that happening on 7 x64.


I may set up a partition on my HDD for XP... Should I use 32 bit or 64?


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> I may set up a partition on my HDD for XP... Should I use 32 bit or 64?


I use 32bit


----------



## Warfox101




----------



## Mr357

Hardly tried on this one. I'll do some major tweaking and return to beat Robbo's first place Sandy Bridge score

EDIT: New one


----------



## Bullant

awesome man,keep tweaking that rig and give Robbo a nudge.Check hes guide out you going to need it http://www.overclock.net/t/1249432/super-pi-32m-tweaking-guide


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> awesome man,keep tweaking that rig and give Robbo a nudge.Check hes guide out you going to need it http://www.overclock.net/t/1249432/super-pi-32m-tweaking-guide


I've tried his tips and they're very good, but I've gotten better scores with Win7 as opposed to XP SP3


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> I've tried his tips and they're very good, but I've gotten better scores with Win7 as opposed to XP SP3


Doing it wrong, make sure you're enabling LSC.


----------



## GigaByte




----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Doing it wrong, make sure you're enabling LSC.


This.

Updated! Nice to see some Bloomfield times









Come at me Mr357


----------



## GigaByte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> This.
> Updated! Nice to see some Bloomfield times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come at me Mr357


You didn't add it correctly.


----------



## robbo2

How so?


----------



## GigaByte

Nevermind apparently there is another submission from last week that didn't get added till around the same time I sent mine, threw me off.. ill push it more & rerun later..


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaByte*
> 
> Nevermind apparently there is another submission from last week that didn't get added till around the same time I sent mine, threw me off.. ill push it more & rerun later..


Ah, no problem man. I only keep the top five because I'm too busy to add every time. Plus it also gives people something to chase and keep pushing their systems for


----------



## Bullant

Been really quite in here lately,thought there would have been lot more hardcore benches getting in on this.


----------



## GigaByte




----------



## 636cc of fury

first touch with my 2666c10 kit, and very bad imc so had to go with tight subs:thumb:



http://imgur.com/4DmIq


----------



## Bullant

Still no ln2 here,little while ago had a play and it look promising.Should have some ln2 this month sometime,old supplier of ln2 is a rip off ($4 lrt) found a new supplier not much cheaper $3.50 lrt .Any how this new time should push well into the 43s
@ jjjc maybe a 42 is possible with good imc and rams hey


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Still no ln2 here,little while ago had a play and it look promising.Should have some ln2 this month sometime,old supplier of ln2 is a rip off ($4 lrt) found a new supplier not much cheaper $3.50 lrt .Any how this new time should push well into the 43s
> @ jjjc maybe a 42 is possible with good imc and rams hey


42s sounds possible with a very strong IMC and good PSC, 2800 C7 perhaps. (It can be done.)
I am wiping my hands clean of 32m for a little while, it's a very fun and addictive bench but I have so much 3D benching here to do.


----------



## jacksonn24

lol and just got rid of my benchin ram


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> first touch with my 2666c10 kit, and very bad imc so had to go with tight subs:thumb:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/4DmIq


Hey Loud,can these memory's run tighter [email protected] these speeds on air?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> 42s sounds possible with a very strong IMC and good PSC, 2800 C7 perhaps. (It can be done.)
> I am wiping my hands clean of 32m for a little while, it's a very fun and addictive bench but I have so much 3D benching here to do.


Yeah i think it possible too,I need to get a better chip for some high Ghz runs.Still on my second 3770K chip


----------



## 636cc of fury

cas 9 is doable at that speed with those secondary/tertiaries I believe.


----------



## Bullant

Had another play today,was having few problems with stability and efficiency, think it may have been to much vas or moisture.Still managed to get a sub in.
Bullant - 7M 44.312[3770K], Ram @ 1300 ~ 7-10-7-26


----------



## robbo2

Very impressive bullant! Have you tried 1400 C8 or anything more?


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Very impressive bullant! Have you tried 1400 C8 or anything more?


When I booted in @ C7 1400 before I then tried too boot back in @C8 1400 and it wouldn't boot to windows but C7 would.I didn't try anymore,I should have maybe clear CMOS and tried again.I give few more things a go maybe C8 1368,there's a low 43s in it for sure @ 1333 C7


----------



## Bullant

Finally 43s! Bullant - 7M 43.719[3770K], Ram @ 1333 ~ 7-11-7-26


----------



## robbo2

That's awesome mate! Are you on the OCAU hwbot team?


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> That's awesome mate! Are you on the OCAU hwbot team?


Thanks robbo,still more in it I lost my fast start to wazza.No im not on the team,haven't really gave to much thought to joining a team,don't know if i would have enough time to rack up points for a team,atm


----------



## 636cc of fury

testing my RipZ 2400c8 under cold in 4X2GB (1.94v)



http://imgur.com/qj8YE





http://imgur.com/APEfy



worst efficiency ever



http://imgur.com/PlQkq


----------



## Bullant

Yeah i also get these bad efficiency runs sometimes too,it can just be some setting it doesn't like or something you forgot.Really like your nice clean setup loud.OCF normaly runs better on BBSE?


----------



## jjjc_93

I'm not the only person who couldn't reliably use the 2600 ram divider on the OCF, or you just like using bclk?


----------



## 636cc of fury

^Using bclk because I'm full pot so no cbb/cb

also the 2600 divider is a no go in 4X2GB for me


----------



## jjjc_93

Ah, that makes sense.

I never got the 2600 divider working reliably with my PSC, sometimes it would post and pass 32m with 2600 8-12-8 on air and other times it was just a complete no. Weird stuff. I find my MVF much easier to bench on because of that.

Also LOL at your second screenshot, I only just noticed.


----------



## 636cc of fury

I'm almost to the 17's at 5ghz


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> I'm almost to the 17's at 5ghz


Nice loud ,im going to have another go at the 5ghz tonight or tomorrow night


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Nice loud ,im going to have another go at the 5ghz tonight or tomorrow night


still going as we speak, just broke into the 44's will post screen shortly:thumb:


----------



## 636cc of fury

1.96v


http://imgur.com/oeXF4





http://imgur.com/q02wg



a few hours of cold



http://imgur.com/Aa3Uk





http://imgur.com/elntu





http://imgur.com/OFGrA





http://imgur.com/A3i0a


----------



## Bullant

Awesome times loud,nice pics


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Awesome times loud,nice pics


thank you sir, +rep


----------



## jjjc_93

Nice work on getting on the 44's. Clean setup too.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Nice work on getting on the 44's. Clean setup too.


thank you, and it is totally vaseline free, the best part:thumb:


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> thank you, and it is totally vaseline free, the best part:thumb:


No vas on your memory's either ? your game


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> No vas on your memory's either ? your game


not one bit on the board or dimms, one of the perks of living in a dry climate


----------



## Bullant

Gave the Gigabyte UD3 a spin on the 5 Ghz


----------



## 636cc of fury

UD3 is looking good Bullant:thumb:

Decided to try some Hynix BFR under cold, and so much fail

IMC could not run 2600+ with any sort of decent timings and even though I was able to boot at 2856+ there was no semblance of 32m stability whatsoever, pretty sure it is the IMC on this particular chip. Memory temps were -40 to -50.

1.925v



http://imgur.com/ANQNU





http://imgur.com/mC4QH



mandatory frostiness



http://imgur.com/ZZ9Wh





http://imgur.com/umGs4





http://imgur.com/XRAdY





http://imgur.com/cUvOo



Going back to PSC


----------



## Bullant

Nice loud,yeah PSC be better,Did Hynix BFR scale with volts under cold? just realized you on Asus Formula


----------



## 636cc of fury

For the BFR run I was indeed on the MVF, thought I should test it out.

Still prefer the Z77 OC Formula though


----------



## Bullant

Gigabyte UD3 so close 16s on 5Ghz

So close to my best time on UD3 4Ghz


----------



## vMarcari




----------



## Bullant

Little bit more Gigabyte UD3H
Bullant - 7M 43.609[3770K], Ram @ 1300 ~ 7-10-6-25


----------



## CL3P20

7-10-6 .. thats crazy sauce Ant! Leave some room for others to improve why dont you!!







j/k just sick results man.. keep it pushing.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> 7-10-6 .. thats crazy sauce Ant! Leave some room for others to improve why dont you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k just sick results man.. keep it pushing.


Thanks man, you been keeping busy benching lately?


----------



## CL3P20

unfortunately no.. trying to earn a paycheck is taking priority







.. an getting ready for the next NorCal LN meet.. sponsored by OCN.. hosted by me







.. next month


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> unfortunately no.. trying to earn a paycheck is taking priority
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. an getting ready for the next NorCal LN meet.. sponsored by OCN.. hosted by me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. next month


Yeah that be cool having a LN meet,haven't had that chance to see or go to one yet ,I missed the Gigabyte one here in Perth WA that Dino and the AU boys had.I'm sure your LN meet will be awesome


----------



## Eeyore888

I got some new RAM a couple weeks ago. I will submit another update for my Vishera in the morning... although it pales in comparison to all you guys and your LN2


----------



## Bogd4n

Finally I found the spi32m thread...just to have some free time and will come with something. I'm curious to see where am I...


----------



## Bullant

5Ghz getting better Gigabyte UP5H

Thought i put this 4Ghz one in as well didn't quite beat my top score, was looking good but efficiency fell away,it seems when i pump to much volts into mems to get them stable they suffer from efficiency.It is impressive clocks tho 4 core and 4x mems


----------



## jjjc_93

Damn, you're still cracking away, nice work. You probably won't see me running again until Haswell.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Damn, you're still cracking away, nice work. You probably won't see me running again until Haswell.


Yeah still trying,just ran out of LN2,think there still bit more in it .Have to wait to get some more LN2 ,yeah Haswell be good for a change


----------



## coolhandluke41

amazing Bullant







,so how much did you gain 4 vs.2 ?
P.S. nice avatar


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> amazing Bullant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,so how much did you gain 4 vs.2 ?
> P.S. nice avatar


Hey mate,I haven't done a full test on the difference as of yet but I say it could be half a second or so with all settings the same,just the quick testing i did.I'll do some lower ram clocks later on air and compare the 4Gb-8Gb to be sure. It does help as long as your imc can handle it,if you can tighten tRCD up tho that helps a lot but it likes memory's cold to do this.The difference I found between the UP5 and UD3 is can get more MHz out of the UP5.Got heaps more to try when I get some more LN2,will try CPU colder too


----------



## Bullant

About my avatar,my UP5 was out of action for about 3 weeks due to a code bug 53 ,no mater what i tried would not boot (even washed board down).So put the raw pots on UP5 did a pic with them pouring LN2 in them raw,board froze up let it dry out for a day then checked it again and bam shes a alive stronger than ever lol.Think it all started from going to bench with it to early when it was still drying,true story


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> amazing Bullant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,so how much did you gain 4 vs.2 ?
> P.S. nice avatar
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mate,I haven't done a full test on the difference as of yet but I say it could be half a second or so with all settings the same,just the quick testing i did.I'll do some lower ram clocks later on air and compare the 4Gb-8Gb to be sure. It does help as long as your imc can handle it,if you can tighten tRCD up tho that helps a lot but it likes memory's cold to do this.The difference I found between the UP5 and UD3 is can get more MHz out of the UP5.Got heaps more to try when I get some more LN2,will try CPU colder too
Click to expand...

I was expecting around 1 sec but i guess that applies to 16 Gb vs. 8 ,i'm glad you got your Up5 back and running


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I was expecting around 1 sec but i guess that applies to 16 Gb vs. 8 ,i'm glad you got your Up5 back and running


Yeah it may be bit more,I wonder if different brand of boards play a factor in it as we'll.Yeah I'm glad UP5 running too would like to try a Asus board to compare to the Gigabyte Will test the difference later between 2Gb-4Gb and post


----------



## Blameless

Looks like I'm solidly in 3rd place in the SB-E category with my 24/7 memory settings:

http://cdn.overclock.net/9/90/90dc618a_SuperPI_32M.png

Confident I can knock off another 5-10 seconds with some tweaking.


----------



## zeropluszero

hey bullant, what do you think i'll see with my 2200c7's at -65?
ordered a ney pro, cant wait to freeze some memories.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeropluszero*
> 
> hey bullant, what do you think i'll see with my 2200c7's at -65?
> ordered a ney pro, cant wait to freeze some memories.


Hey man,it depends,@-65 i would sit at 2v,now if your memory's can do [email protected] [email protected] you should get into the 7m-45s but if you are only able to hit [email protected]@2v then 7M-46s.Even at 2600 7-11-7 you should break into 45 with everything tight.I think lOud did a 7M45.200 on air @ about 2600Mhz so i say 45s.You can do 2600Mhz 8-12-8 on air already?Keep tRCD @11 when you go cold ,don't try to go tRCD 10 cause i don't think you cold enough.It will be something you work on,keep pushing and the learning comes with it,ive learnt so much in the last few months,about -85--120seems to be the spot PSC.When i get new Ney Pro pot i'll try above -120


----------



## zeropluszero

cool.
dunno if i'll bother too much with 4ghz, will be concentrating on runs at 5.75 or so, but yeh, thats a good place to start.
they'll boot at 1300 8-12-8, havent been able to get a stable run out of them though, but the cold will definitely help.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeropluszero*
> 
> cool.
> dunno if i'll bother too much with 4ghz, will be concentrating on runs at 5.75 or so, but yeh, thats a good place to start.
> they'll boot at 1300 8-12-8, havent been able to get a stable run out of them though, but the cold will definitely help.


Yeah cold will help,check out jjjc guide on preparing board for cold,if anything you unsure off just ask jjjc or myself ,hes done fair bit of cold on his memory's too and i,ve done about 50+ runs of cold now on memory's,haven't killed any sticks or boards on cold memory benching.


----------



## 636cc of fury

On my Flares last night colder than -105c resulted in a cb/cbb, but I attach my kprobe on the hs of the memory not on the pot, so temps are probably cooler at the pot, but that is all excellent advice Bullant


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> On my Flares last night colder than -105c resulted in a cb/cbb, but I attach my kprobe on the hs of the memory not on the pot, so temps are probably cooler at the pot, but that is all excellent advice Bullant:thumb:


Thanks lOud,yeah i too have 2 k Probe one on pot just too watch it get to max temps and one on memory's.I start upping volts and benching when mems get to -85 and takes awhile to get above -100 for me cause pot sits on top with lacky bands holding it down.When i get up too -100 then can go with twcl6 and tRCD 10 if need be,have you tried other mems above -105?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Nope just the Flares so far with stock heatspreaders and the plates, no TIM or anything like that, but they work awesome. I need to properly test the SF3D Triple Point pot with plates/TIM because I think it will make a huge difference as opposed to sitting it on top with no weight/mass to it.


----------



## Bullant

Yeah your Flares are clocking really nice,just ordered a pro KP pot im hoping it helps me,so many things to keep testing lol
I did see someone on XS say above -120 the mems got worse


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Looks like I'm solidly in 3rd place in the SB-E category with my 24/7 memory settings:
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/9/90/90dc618a_SuperPI_32M.png
> 
> Confident I can knock off another 5-10 seconds with some tweaking.


nice work man keep pushing


----------



## robbo2

Sorry I'm slow to update the thread at the moment, but I'm without internet. Once I get it (hopefully soon) I will update it. Impressive stuff bullant!


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> 25ns Aida - GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2700+ .. CL7 .. thats pretty sick stuff man. I would love to run some 3D with those sticks and see what maxable clocks were


Thanks Robbo
Here ya go CL3P20,its not 32m stable but 25.1ns for ya @5Ghz


----------



## CL3P20

Thats ridiculous! Just stop already.. your making the rest of look much too bad now









Seriously screaming fast latency. Nice pushing .. good dedication to finding better results on one of the best 2d benchies!


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Thats ridiculous! Just stop already.. your making the rest of look much too bad now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously screaming fast latency. Nice pushing .. good dedication to finding better results on one of the best 2d benchies!


Thanks CL3P20, I'm pretty hooked on 2d benching ATM ,when I get bit more time I would like to move to 3d benching,learning how to fully set up the GPU for Ln2, bios updating on the gpu,,prepping the gpu for Ln2.Have all the ln2 gear already just not a card yet.So when the time comes hope you guys can point me in the rite direction and give me some pointers.Really would like to learn as much as I can as a extreme bencher


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Thanks CL3P20, I'm pretty hooked on 2d benching ATM ,when I get bit more time I would like to move to 3d benching,learning how to fully set up the GPU for Ln2, bios updating on the gpu,,prepping the gpu for Ln2.Have all the ln2 gear already just not a card yet.So when the time comes hope you guys can point me in the rite direction and give me some pointers.Really would like to learn as much as I can as a extreme bencher


Nothing wrong with that, keep pushing man!
I've just landed a 550 BE I need to test and I'll get around to that before long. I don't know if it will even do as well as my 555 BE did but there's only one way to know for sure.

Speaking of the 32M challenge here, I just finished doing a Socket 939 run with my 4000+ San Diego and my Ultra D. Not a 4000MHz run but still a good one considering it's an older socket.
Enjoy!


----------



## Eeyore888

Hey Bullant, did you see the HWBOT team cup comp? You should submit your sick timings in for us!!!


----------



## Kryton

I believe he's already on another team..... BUT doesn't hurt to ask (Or maybe recruit....







)


----------



## Eeyore888

lol Yeah!!! Are you on our team Kryton?


----------



## Kryton

No I'm not.
I'm on another team myself..... I do expect you guys to do very well if not win it outright, you have a strong core group here that's well capable of getting it done.


----------



## Hatfieco

Not many lynnfield guys on here.


----------



## Bullant

5Ghz getting lower


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> 5Ghz getting lower


Did you use NLite to strip your OS before installing it or are you removing services and the like after your install? Are you doing manual wazza or using a tool for it?


----------



## Eeyore888

I broke my XP HDD









Had some scores done, then a dread clicking noise... little Seagate finally had enough abuse


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Did you use NLite to strip your OS before installing it or are you removing services and the like after your install? Are you doing manual wazza or using a tool for it?


Hey bass,I use std OS and remove all services and stuff after install,have about 13 items in services running, I use a manual waza


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I'm finding my 1M stuff is a bit behind on efficiency. Still have a Bloomfield/Nehalem chip? I need someone to push against...


----------



## Bullant

Yeah I'm looking at getting some 1366 gear real soon have a few mems I want to start testing on 1366 for efficiency,you have a 1M 4Ghz thread ?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Yup!

http://www.overclock.net/t/829331/the-4ghz-super-pi-1m-thread/

I started it a long time ago... Haven't really messed with it recently.


----------



## Bullant

Nice ,as soon as I get some 1366 gear I'll run some 32M and 1M,new platform should be interesting


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Robbo really threw down the gauntlet in there... A whole half second faster than me and pretty much everyone else except FtW!


----------



## Bullant

Yeah he has,He may have a back up too


----------



## nycste

Just ran it 32m at my default i7 3770k and sniper ram 1866.



Question - is this something your supposed to run on just 1 core? and disable hyperthreading cuz i just did mine all stock? thx


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Just ran it 32m at my default i7 3770k and sniper ram 1866.
> 
> 
> 
> Question - is this something your supposed to run on just 1 core? and disable hyperthreading cuz i just did mine all stock? thx


Pi only runs on 1 core, so yeah, disable HT and test every core to see which one's the fastest!


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Pi only runs on 1 core, so yeah, disable HT and test every core to see which one's the fastest!


Alright thanks!


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Yeah he has,He may have a back up too


Nah man, but would love to have another crack. I have a x58 setup I'm using as a gaming system, but no hypers


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Nah man, but would love to have another crack. I have a x58 setup I'm using as a gaming system, but no hypers


You *sold* Hypers???


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> You *sold* Hypers???


lol yeah. I was saving for a house deposit and all my benching gear had to go! Would love to have those sticks back.


----------



## Bullant

Hey robbo got some 1366 gear on its way so will post some efficiency runs with it soon,you want to tell me any of your 1366 secrets i mite need to know ahaha


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> Hey Bullant, did you see the HWBOT team cup comp? You should submit your sick timings in for us!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> I believe he's already on another team..... BUT doesn't hurt to ask (Or maybe recruit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Sorry guys i missed this,im not on a team guys.Its something I would like to do later when I get bit more time,just atm I wouldn't have to to contribute to a team,OCN seems to have a awesome team atm too


----------



## Bullant

Had about 3 lrts of ln2 left and did about 5 runs of 1M super Pi @ 6.45 Mhz @105.70 x 61 multi memory @2750mhz+ I think 7-11-7-28 all secondary's and tertiary s tight,time was 5.63.I would have saved it but i pushed bit more and crash.Because im using 26x memory multi only running 105 bclk it CBB sometimes so had to bring it back down to boot up then ran out of Ln2 The most ive seen from this chip is about 6.47 Mhz,I did notice tho super Pi 1M is all about Cpu Mhz not so much about memorys unlike 32M.Was going to look for a better chip but Haswell so close.
Also first time testing the new Kingpin Ney Pro memory pot,its a awesome pot takes about twice as long to pull down then his older type so it must have bit more mass,also seems about twice the volume too,great pot


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Nothing wrong with that, keep pushing man!
> I've just landed a 550 BE I need to test and I'll get around to that before long. I don't know if it will even do as well as my 555 BE did but there's only one way to know for sure.
> 
> Speaking of the 32M challenge here, I just finished doing a Socket 939 run with my 4000+ San Diego and my Ultra D. Not a 4000MHz run but still a good one considering it's an older socket.
> Enjoy!


Wow pcs have come a long way,I can imagine this run getting to 21 minutes loop 24 then fail,that would be







.Seven minutes seems long enough


----------



## SlyDog-74

Here is my submition , i'm new to this but i hope !


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlyDog-74*
> 
> Here is my submition , i'm new to this but i hope !


Think you may be just a little bit over the 4Ghz limit dude lol


----------



## SlyDog-74

Sorry About That Have Retested on 4ghz hope this is OK!!


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlyDog-74*
> 
> Sorry About That Have Retested on 4ghz hope this is OK!!


Nice man,now you getting the hang of it,it's all about tweaking your hardware and OS for efficiency all while being capped at 4Ghz.Its not just about being the best ,it will improve you as a bencher knowing your hardware what works what doesn't .Robbo has a tweak link on first page if you would like to try some off his tweaks.


----------



## 636cc of fury

First touch with Vishera, very fast



http://imgur.com/JrHfF3r



Still learning on this platform, but hoping to run my BBSE at 2600c8 even though it seems like it is going to be a chore.

Seems raising NB makes a pretty big difference. TWCL is at 7 on both runs, still trying to get 6 to pass.



http://imgur.com/f9dcL3c


----------



## Bullant

Nice time loud ,looking forward to see your times drop as you get use to the new platform


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Nice time loud ,looking forward to see your times drop as you get use to the new platform


Thanks Bullant, got TWCL 6 to pass with 1.79v



http://imgur.com/02y3tb5


----------



## Bullant

Hey Loud looking good ,will NB run @ 3500mhz+


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Hey Loud looking good ,will NB run @ 3500mhz+


Will be testing shortly, I am only at 1.25v for cp/nb so far so I think I have enough headroom to get there on air, Piledriver seems to have better thermals than Bulldozer.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Will be testing shortly, I am only at 1.25v for cp/nb so far so I think I have enough headroom to get there on air, Piledriver seems to have better thermals than Bulldozer.


Nice,you going to try bit of cold later?


----------



## 636cc of fury

^don't think I am going to waste the LN2 on 32m for Vishera, 22m is a long time lol

plus it looks like NB is having a hard time getting over 2650+ on air regardless of volts.

VID on this chip is 1.3250v and I have no idea if that is good or bad but I am messing with pscheck for validation purposes, neat little tool:thumb:


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> ^don't think I am going to waste the LN2 on 32m for Vishera, 22m is a long time lol
> 
> plus it looks like NB is having a hard time getting over 2650+ on air regardless of volts.
> 
> VID on this chip is 1.3250v and I have no idea if that is good or bad but I am messing with pscheck for validation purposes, neat little tool:thumb:


Ahah yeah I hear ya,22mins is long time,im glad I never sold my SS.Tried to sell it before I got into this efficiency thread and no one would buy it,lucky me cause its ideal for this sort of thing,about 6-8 lrts does a good cold session on the dims @ full pot.
In other breaking news I should be playing with 1366 next week with some hypers,on air and cold
Also in my own forum news 5 more rep and I have my first flame,only took 4 years


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Ahah yeah I hear ya,22mins is long time,im glad I never sold my SS.Tried to sell it before I got into this efficiency thread and no one would buy it,lucky me cause its ideal for this sort of thing,about 6-8 lrts does a good cold session on the dims @ full pot.
> In other breaking news I should be playing with 1366 next week with some hypers,on air and cold
> Also in my own forum news 5 more rep and I have my first flame,only took 4 years


+rep to you Bullant:thumb:


----------



## Bullant

Thank you. Mr Loud, just received my 1366 gear Gigabyte X58AOC and a full worked i7 930 lol ,thanks to a nice forum member on here,on way home now to start prepping.Anyone now how many volts GTX2s will take on air and Ln2,don't want to kill them just yet


----------



## robbo2

My doms would run at those speeds I've posted all day long on air at 1.82v


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> My doms would run at those speeds I've posted all day long on air at 1.82v


Ok thanks robbo,i'll keep that in mind,where you on air on he cpu,nice NB


----------



## Bullant

Just had little play on the X58A OC ,what a awesome board cant wait to freeze some memory on it.Haven't had a chance to install windows yet but I did just boot into my 1155 windows drive with some tweaked memory on air @ 7-7-7-20-60 2220Mhz ,thinks I was @1.820v , NB @ 4440Mhz..Have few things to sort out before I get a chance too set it up lots of options in bios to work on but looks promising
By the looks of it the NB runs lot cooler on the X58OC than my Evga 762 4 ways board


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I beat my old score:


----------



## Bullant

Nice time and timing for 2011 platform Mr short,


----------



## robbo2

testing this chip and ram out


----------



## jjjc_93

Nice Rob, looks like it might not be a bad chip, and that ddr2 is still going strong I see.


----------



## robbo2

Yeah the chip is looking promising mate. Been running SPI up to 4.23 @ 1.34v on the stock cooler!


----------



## Kryton

Picked up a Regor chip last week and tried it to see how well it could do.


----------



## SomethingGR

Nice challenge you guys have going on. Thought i give it a go. My Ram won't play much ball though, so i'm pretty restricted to what timmings or speeds i can hit with it.

Also i didn't do any OS optimizations, just some small timmg tweaks, a high NB frequency and HT off.

I had done a previous run of 9 minutes 4 seconds before but didn't take a screenshot, if i can come up with it again i'll sure post it.


----------



## Bullant

Looking forward to see what Haswell has to offer in here,maybe 2800Mhz-3000Mhz 7-11-7,that be nice but we will see


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Looking forward to see what Haswell has to offer in here,maybe 2800Mhz-3000Mhz 7-11-7,that be nice but we will see


That will all depend on the memory. From what I could tell from limited Haswell testing over the weekend, bandwidth and latency are better at the same numbers but it doesn't clock memory a whole lot higher.


----------



## Kryton

I guess from what you're saying ATM it's looking like Haswell is an improvement but not exactly a huge difference.
Give it time, things about the new chip will come to light and we'll see the full potential it has just like all the others before.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> That will all depend on the memory. From what I could tell from limited Haswell testing over the weekend, bandwidth and latency are better at the same numbers but it doesn't clock memory a whole lot higher.


Twas a good time indeed

IMC on all later Ivy chips is pretty good so I can see Haswell being a blast for mem oc.


----------



## jjjc_93

I'm looking forward to Haswell. 32m is without a doubt my favourite benchmark so any excuse to revisit it is great. I'll be saying goodbye to the outside world for a few weeks while I figure everything out again.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> I guess from what you're saying ATM it's looking like Haswell is an improvement but not exactly a huge difference.
> Give it time, things about the new chip will come to light and we'll see the full potential it has just like all the others before.


I sure hope so!


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> I'm looking forward to Haswell. 32m is without a doubt my favourite benchmark so any excuse to revisit it is great. I'll be saying goodbye to the outside world for a few weeks while I figure everything out again.


Yeah be good to see ya self and few others getting back into this mate


----------



## robbo2

I'm getting my cash ready for haswell. I skipped ivy so I cant wait!


----------



## CL3P20

Im at 6m10s at 5ghz... ram at 2400, 9-11-10-8-21.. latency is 39ns... copy bandwidth is 35GB/s... you picking up what I'm laying down.... ?


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Im at 6m10s at 5ghz... ram at 2400, 9-11-10-8-21.. latency is 39ns... copy bandwidth is 35GB/s... you picking up what I'm laying down.... ?


6m10s?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Im at 6m10s at 5ghz... ram at 2400, 9-11-10-8-21.. latency is 39ns... copy bandwidth is 35GB/s... you picking up what I'm laying down.... ?
> 
> 
> 
> 6m10s?
Click to expand...

yessir.. 5m24s so far at 6ghz.. with more relaxed timings.. need to rerun those with higher NB speed. Those times are with 5ghz NB.. but it can go much higher.. tested bandwidth at 5.7ghz NB last night.. sooo much to tweak.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> 6m10s?


Mr. CL3P is the one with the "special" chips that we were testing over the weekend


----------



## Bullant

Very nice!


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Twas a good time indeed
> 
> IMC on all later Ivy chips is pretty good so I can see Haswell being a blast for mem oc.


Hey Loud,I forgot to ask did you give 4ghz a crack over there?or you didn't get a chance too


----------



## CL3P20

He was busy binning his new toys.. and playing with some "non-existant" RAM .. too bad the 'Platinum Unicorns' had to go away.. and were not photogenic







.. there was an unofficial WR set in that session..

**Long story - realreal short.. no 4ghz time


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> He was busy binning his new toys.. and playing with some "non-existant" RAM .. too bad the 'Platinum Unicorns' had to go away.. and were not photogenic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. there was an unofficial WR set in that session..
> 
> **Long story - realreal short.. no 4ghz time


Cool exciting times ahead


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> He was busy binning his new toys.. and playing with some "non-existant" RAM .. too bad the 'Platinum Unicorns' had to go away.. and were not photogenic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. there was an unofficial WR set in that session..
> 
> **Long story - realreal short.. no 4ghz time


Check the Hardware News section. Corsair made an announcement to the tune of 3000C12.


----------



## Bullant

Bump,to the top we go^ been bit quite in here








Hanging out myself to start benching but got a wounded soldier on ivy


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> I'm getting my cash ready for haswell. I skipped ivy so I cant wait!


You and me both,I hope to be more prepared for this platform


----------



## Kevdog

Is this any good?


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Is this any good?


It's the fastest Lynnfield so far! But you're a bit to far over 4ghz


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Is this any good?
> 
> 
> 
> It's the fastest Lynnfield so far! But you're a bit to far over 4ghz
Click to expand...









guess I moved a zero...lol

I dont know why my bus speed has the extra .50ghz, I cant get to exactly 4ghz, I can go less than 4ghz..


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess I moved a zero...lol
> I dont know why my bus speed has the extra .50ghz, I cant get to exactly 4ghz, I can go less than 4ghz..


Yeah some boards can be a pain like that. Usually is people are 3 or 4mhz over I can let that slide, but 29 is a bit much









Is that your daily mate? Not a bad, but there's a link to a guide with some tweaks in the OP


----------



## Kevdog

But that last post is 10.04 under 4ghz....

and yeah its my daily driver for the last 2 years..


----------



## coolhandluke41

Looks like MR Bullant own this place









hopefully i will have some time this weekend to bench some more and improve my waza

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/team2670c912.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bullant

My house







,really nice Luke I see you've tighten things up.Looks really good,glad it's coming along for you now and I look forward to seeing your progress


----------



## coolhandluke41

count me in robbo2








https://www.dropbox.com/s/b7dl5l1pkjj0s64/PI%20series2600c8-12-8FTW.png

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/piseries1300c8128ftw.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Splave

cool thread! Will see what I can come up with. 32m ftw!


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> cool thread! Will see what I can come up with. 32m ftw!


You should be able to come up with something for the win Spave, I will start testing 4Ghz soon with new Ney pot and UP5,sitting old memory pot on top of memory is no good for getting tRCD lower as it loves cold, UD3 has done well,looking forward to your results


----------



## jjjc_93

Cool to see sprave joining in









I might have some new runs soon, the mvf is just crazy power cycling snd not booting so I might give an OCF another try.


----------



## Hatfieco

Is the list on page one getting updated anymore?


----------



## Bullant

Yeah,think robbo is trying to sort his internet out last I heard


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hatfieco*
> 
> Is the list on page one getting updated anymore?


Just updated









The Ivy category is still a hot one with Bullants pulling ahead further into the lead with a very impressive time! l0ud has also pulled an impressive time into the 44's mark.

Hatfieco has smashed their way into the lead in the Lynnfield category.

l0ud_sil3nc3 has laid down a very impressive 20 second lead on Vishera









And I grabbed the Wolfdale lead









If I missed anyone or anything please let me know.


----------



## Bullant

Thanks for the update robbo,hopefully some more subs soon and I should hopefully improve on my time with UP5,always room for improvement


----------



## jjjc_93

Just finding my feet again, it has been a long time since I really ran 32m and I have lost all of my notes.

Z77-OCF feels strong so far, this kit of ram isn't all that strong though I don't think. 2200 PIS but it needs 1.88v for 2600 8-12-8 and it's hard to pass with twcl7. Will switch to another kit and see if I can get me some tighter stuff.

Efficiency isn't great here. I have a super fast start, loop one is awesome but it really starts to drop off as it goes on so waza isn't perfect yet. It's a start though, also my best air time yet. Aim for these clocks would probably be low 46 high 45. Once I have things dialed in and once my new pot gets here I'll give cold runs another go.


----------



## coolhandluke41

are you running OCX or manual waza jjc_93 ?
P.S. one kit of my PI 2200 need 1.89v+ to run 8-12-8 tWCL7 or 6,and the other one behave like the one you have


----------



## Bullant

Nice jjjc,I can't quite see it all on IPhone,but seems like a efficient board for the timings your running and the results you have.Should really see some nice times once you go cold.You must have had a bad board before maybe


----------



## robbo2

Is that the same OCF that wouldn't do 1300 or 1333 when you got it dude? Looks strong now


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Is that the same OCF that wouldn't do 1300 or 1333 when you got it dude? Looks strong now


Nah, this is a new one. I must have had a faulty board last time because I'm doing nothing differently and it's clocking PSC really well.


----------



## Splave

jjjc why no tWCL 6 mane?







nice and tight otherwise


----------



## jjjc_93

Because it no pass dude. Will try Patriots later.


----------



## Bullant

Time for some frozen memory,just pulling pot down now


----------



## jjjc_93

Awesome bullant, still pushing I see.









My pot wasn't here this week so I'll just keep working on air and finding more efficiency, will hopefully have my pot for next weekend where I'll go cold again.


----------



## Bullant

Thanks JJJC,you will really like the new pot.Had another go at 4GHZ tonight was so close,this time was smashing my best time,was .234 lower at loop 19 and new waza finishes stronger too would have been a 43.250-43.300 easy,will keep pushing


----------



## Splave

keep pushing man, I know how it feels "wasting" ln2 for no result but in the end will be sooo worth it


----------



## coolhandluke41

all this talk about RAM pots makes me little anxious,can't wait for my Ney pro

BTW. hey Bulllant take a back seat and let others catch up


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> keep pushing man, I know how it feels "wasting" ln2 for no result but in the end will be sooo worth it


Thanks Splave,was not the best session but one of those that at the end you learn something new









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> all this talk about RAM pots makes me little anxious,can't wait for my Ney pro
> 
> BTW. hey Bulllant take a back seat and let others catch up


Yeah the new Ney pot is awesome has much more mass and I love the design,I got to keep pushing Luke cause theirs always room for improvement








This sort of sums up my night of benching but towards the end of the night ,mainly trying different things it was coming together.New board is a bit different to bench on requires less volts then my other UP5
This Pi result just went crazy towards the end,the end result says it all


----------



## Kryton

Think I'll give Vishera another go shortly to see how much better I can do.

Great job guys!


----------



## jjjc_93

Awesome stuff Bullant, your work and dedication has been really impressive. I too know how it feels to go through a large amount of ln2 with nothing, but you take what you know and what you've learnt to the next session and soon enough it's all worth it. Keep pushing man.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Awesome stuff Bullant, your work and dedication has been really impressive. I too know how it feels to go through a large amount of ln2 with nothing, but you take what you know and what you've learnt to the next session and soon enough it's all worth it. Keep pushing man.


Thanks man,yeah always next session,looks over at the board ,is it dry yet


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Thanks man,yeah always next session,looks over at the board ,is it dry yet


*No*.









I'll have to repair my pot before I can give sub-zero another shot, shame of it all is I just finished building it.








The mounting collar cracked so it shoudn't be a difficult repair, just need to do it and get it back into action.

I have to agree, what you learn with each session improves your skill and ability to get good results and that in itself makes it worth it - As long as you have something to show for it at the end of the day of course.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> *No*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to repair my pot before I can give sub-zero another shot, shame of it all is I just finished building it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mounting collar cracked so it shoudn't be a difficult repair, just need to do it and get it back into action.
> 
> I have to agree, what you learn with each session improves your skill and ability to get good results and that in itself makes it worth it - As long as you have something to show for it at the end of the day of course.


Well said Kryton,was wondering when you start subbing again,so is this a memory pot you made or cpu?Some pics be good


----------



## Kryton

Just a pot for the CPU, I've yet to do a RAM pot but have the stuff to do that with.
Here's a pic of it when I had finished it before the mounting collar cracked, setup to go.



I'll use metal instead of plexiglass this time, used it before without a problem with the old pot but this time it didn't work out as planned.


----------



## Bullant

Nice kryton.little improvement
Bullant - 7M 43.485[3770K], Ram @ 1333 ~ 7-10-7-26


----------



## Bullant

Little bit better








Bullant - 7M 43.343[3770K], Ram @ 1333 ~ 7-10-7-24 Gigabyte UP5TH


----------



## Bullant

Little bit better,check the initial loop out!
Bullant - 7M 43.219[3770K], Ram @ 1333 ~ 7-10-7-24 Gigabyte UP5TH


----------



## jjjc_93

Awesome bullant. I remembered we have an extra day off this week thanks to a public holiday, so if my pot has arrived by then I'll be giving it a shot. I'm not too far away from you if I can start getting runs to pass. You're making me work very hard.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Awesome bullant. I remembered we have an extra day off this week thanks to a public holiday, so if my pot has arrived by then I'll be giving it a shot. I'm not too far away from you if I can start getting runs to pass. You're making me work very hard.


Cool man,you will really like the pot so quick to set up too.Look forward to some runs from you


----------



## 636cc of fury

Awesome time Bullant, show us 42's


----------



## CL3P20

Boosted your available by another 3MB's .. different file size on wazza that run? Or you change # of copies/cuts?


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Awesome time Bullant, show us 42's


Thanks Loud,will keep pushing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Boosted your available by another 3MB's .. different file size on wazza that run? Or you change # of copies/cuts?


Hey CL3P20,same waza and size but some time it's charged up more and depending were I start it plays a big part on initial loop but not always much faster at the end.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I was just wondering ..how much LN2 some of you guys go through in one month just for 2D ?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I was just wondering ..how much LN2 some of you guys go through in one month just for 2D ?


Depends on how much time there is to bench, but I would say on a good month 150-200L a month.


----------



## Bullant

For efficiency testing my CPU is on SS and only memory on LN2, using about 8 lrts for a 4-5 hour session running full pot


----------



## Bullant

Oh we'll board should be dry by the time I get home from work,for another session


----------



## jjjc_93

One of my good pscs died this afternoon on air. All good benching 32m at 1.86v and then '55'.









Time to test some of the backups.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> One of my good pscs died this afternoon on air. All good benching 32m at 1.86v and then '55'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to test some of the backups.


Sorry to hear this man, what kit did it come from?


----------



## coolhandluke41

dunno ...out of all the ram i have none can do 2600 tight below 1.9v and most need 1.910~1.92v







,only two (PI series) can do tRRSR 4 on Gene


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Awesome time Bullant, show us 42's


Should go close to 42s if i can get tWCL 6 on that run,only passed to loop 12 last night at tWCL6
Sorry to hear about memory jjjc


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> One of my good pscs died this afternoon on air. All good benching 32m at 1.86v and then '55'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to test some of the backups.


Ouch! I hope it wasn't the patriots


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Sorry to hear this man, what kit did it come from?


Yeah, it happens sometimes. Quite weird though.

It was the Patriot 2500 C9 kit, it ran 1333 8-12-8 on air at 1.91v which is pretty strong. I still have one of the sticks, and I have a single corsair stick that I remember being pretty strong so I might see if they pair up. Otherwise I have some other Patriot kits from a different batch that do 2600 8-12-8 twcl6 on air that will be worth a shot. There's always the Crucials too, they're still kicking.


----------



## Bullant

So did quick bench tonight and wasn't very productive,mainly just trying different things.So just did bit of testing imc with 4 dims and all test are using tWCL 7
2891Mhz 7-11-7-30, and all fairly tight,This one is for CL3P20

2954 Mhz 7-12-7-30This is tWCL 7 too.note memory tab 4x dims

2961 Mhz 7-12-7-30 Still tWCL 7 and 4 dims pushing max now,forgot memory tab,will test tWCL 8 later


----------



## CL3P20

24! Damn bro, your squeezing those hard! You got one nice imc there too being able to clock 2900+ .. so jelly.


----------



## Eeyore888

I'm gonna give this a shot tomorrow before the Senses Fail concert in Portland


----------



## 636cc of fury

2300 c8's under cold



http://imgur.com/w0eOQMf



first time in the 43's


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> 2300 c8's under cold
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/w0eOQMf
> 
> 
> 
> first time in the 43's


Awesome work loud,some strong memory's their and some very nice clocking and tweaking skills.This is why I post and I like seeing everyone's subs because their is so much we can learn from every sub,thanks for sharing and nice work as always

welcome to 43s


----------



## jjjc_93

WINNING!

That is awesome stuff Loud, good work on hitting 43s. Now I'm feeling left out, will have to pull something out.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> WINNING!
> 
> That is awesome stuff Loud, good work on hitting 43s. Now I'm feeling left out, will have to pull something out.


You must have read his result wrong he still needs .1/2 second until WINNING







but he getting their,then again 43s is a winning result in its self.Who would of thought we may even see 42s in this challenge


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> You must have read his result wrong he still needs .1/2 second until WINNING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but he getting their,then again 43s is a winning result in its self.Who would of thought we may even see 42s in this challenge


better get the backups ready


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> You must have read his result wrong he still needs .1/2 second until WINNING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but he getting their,then again 43s is a winning result in its self.Who would of thought we may even see 42s in this challenge


It's certainly a very nice result, maybe a lower case winning by bullant standards.









I think 42 would be possible on Ivy with an imc like yours. Mine doesn't really like anything over 2666 when I go really tight, even 2700 with Samsung C9 is hard on this chip. I can run 1m @ 2730 7-10-7 on the patriots I have been testing, but 32m stability with tight tertiaries isn't there.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> It's certainly a very nice result, maybe a lower case winning by bullant standards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think 42 would be possible on Ivy with an imc like yours. Mine doesn't really like anything over 2666 when I go really tight, even 2700 with Samsung C9 is hard on this chip. I can run 1m @ 2730 7-10-7 on the patriots I have been testing, but 32m stability with tight tertiaries isn't there.


Its not all about IMC ,mine cant even do the setting what loud has posted,memory's play a big part and tweaking ,2666mhz is heaps its about what your sticks can do @ 2666MHz subs ,tertiary s, Ive even bought another chip, retail and results are not that different .Loud has also proven big Mhz is not needed just tight and tweaked well and good sticks


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> better get the backups ready


I hope you do push 42s dude,its all good,you doing a awesome job mate


----------



## 636cc of fury

here is almost winning

l0ud_sil3nc3 - 6:16:531 - 49x102.1 - 1326.8MHz - 6-9-7-28-88-1 - Asrock Z77 OC Formula - G.Skill PI 2300 8-11-8-28 2x2GB (PSC) - 2.1v - LN2 @ all



http://imgur.com/eK4N4qS



this might have been the one. . .



http://imgur.com/sjw9x5N


----------



## jjjc_93

No, it's not all about the imc, but it certainly does help. My crucials could get to loop 14 before loosing it @ 2730 7-11-7 but I can't do that on this chip. The chip I have now hits error 23 just before 2800 so obviously that's a constraint. It's not all about mhz either, which has been interesting to see. I know in the early days it was like there was two split camps, the psc mhz and the bbse timings.







It's been proven that both can get the job done at different settings.

That's absolutely awesome Loud! Those sticks are strooong!


----------



## 636cc of fury

thanks for the kind words guys, hopefully 42's will happen but I don't see it on this platform, at least not from me lol


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> here is almost winning
> 
> l0ud_sil3nc3 - 6:16:531 - 49x102.1 - 1326.8MHz - 6-9-7-28-88-1 - Asrock Z77 OC Formula - G.Skill PI 2300 8-11-8-28 2x2GB (PSC) - 2.1v - LN2 @ all
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/eK4N4qS
> 
> 
> 
> this might have been the one. . .
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/sjw9x5N


Awesome work loud !You pull those settings in 4Ghz should esy be 42s,well done
@ jjjc my memory would have no hope at running those timings


----------



## Splave




----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Spoiler: Pro Tip



2.5V


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pro Tip
> 
> 
> 
> 2.5V


he must be a wizzard


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> he must be a wizzard


I am convinced it was the blood

If you look next to the 24 pin and below the Corsair fan on the blue shop towel. I nicked myself while removing a heat sink before the session started:doh:



http://imgur.com/2YlaXPW


----------



## CL3P20

Blood.. <- this is XOC









And here I thought george was just literally 'killing it' that much..


----------



## Bullant

No more back ups from me loud,43.219 that I posted is it,look forward to seeing you push some more. As you know every time we bench our memory after a long session we learn so much from a good session and normally take that into the next session and improve from their.So I'm sure you have few things in your next session that you will be trying








I'm pretty much done now until Haswell


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> No more back ups from me loud,43.219 that I posted is it,look forward to seeing you push some more. As you know every time we bench our memory after a long session we learn so much from a good session and normally take that into the next session and improve from their.So I'm sure you have few things in your next session that you will be trying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much done now until Haswell


Oh I missed that sub! Updated the OP.

Bring on Haswell!!


----------



## Bullant

That's ok ,I posted that many last few days,easy too miss.Yeah Haswell is going to be a good change


----------



## Kryton

If I get the chance I'll try to see how well I can do with the 4300 again.
Maybe I'll get close to Loud's run time - Maybe not but I'll push it anyway you know.
BTW, Robbo could you also use my "Real" benching name like Loud is doing?


----------



## robbo2

It helps if you tell me what you "Real" benching name is lol

Old Deneb score I forgot to upload here. Little better with this one.


----------



## 636cc of fury

^ Crazy fast Deneb time Robbo!


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> It helps if you tell me what you "Real" benching name is lol
> 
> Old Deneb score I forgot to upload here. Little better with this one.


I thought you knew already - I'm Bones.

Nice run Robbo!


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> ^ Crazy fast Deneb time Robbo!


Thanks man








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> I thought you knew already - I'm Bones.
> 
> Nice run Robbo!


That's right! I haven't been to that site in a long time


----------



## Bullant

Little bit more for you loud








Nearly 42s,not much Ln2 left to keep testing.So much more to keep testing
Bullant - 7M 43.016[3770K], Ram @ 1300 ~ 6-10-6-24 Gigabyte UP5TH


----------



## robbo2

I thought you were giving up till Hasell?







that's some cherry sticks you have man


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> I thought you were giving up till Hasell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's some cherry sticks you have man


had little bit of Ln2 left and couldn't help myself


----------



## robbo2

Testing ram timings a bit more cause I'm bored. 5-5-5-5 is pretty neat!


----------



## Bullant

Nice Robbo,what memory's are these?


----------



## robbo2

Double sided Ballistix


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Double sided Ballistix


Nice sticks and clocks, look forward to seeing you on Haswell dude


----------



## Bullant

Finally
bullant - 6:16:219 - 102x49 - 1326.4MHz - 6-10-6-28-90-1 - Gigabyte Z77X-UP5TH -G.Skill Pi 2000C6 4X2Gb/PSC - 2.1v -CPU SS -30 / Memory LN2 -105


----------



## 636cc of fury

^Don't think I can catch that with two dimms. . .

Your IMC is something else man, truly a jack of all trades as I have seen tight timings, high mhz and all of this full bank!


----------



## robbo2

Amazing work Bullant! Congrats on the fastest 5ghz time I've seen


----------



## Eeyore888




----------



## Mikecdm

You guys just keep pushing it, amazing work.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> You guys just keep pushing it, amazing work.


Thanks Mike,their is just so many combos to try settings temps that you just keep learning and improving.I am and I say the other guys are working on a better time,so we should see some really nice times to come


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Amazing work Bullant! Congrats on the fastest 5ghz time I've seen


Thanks Robbo,it all started for me from this thread and your tweaks so thank you


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Thanks Robbo,it all started for me from this thread and your tweaks so thank you


Hahaha! Not my tweaks, just stuff I've gathered from around the place and people. Happy to take credit for being the person who started your addiction though


----------



## coolhandluke41

I was just checking on all the scores ..robbo2 is killing it ,darn four different chips


----------



## Bullant

Hey,have passed couple loops on 32m @ these timings the other day will test bit more next time when cold and fresh OS.Did also passed 1M @ 1370Mhz @ these timings as well


----------



## coolhandluke41

you bought this chip binned or retail ?


----------



## Bullant

Hey Luke ,I bought it retail mate


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I was just checking on all the scores ..robbo2 is killing it ,darn four different chips


I'd be struggling to make the top 5 with the Ivy Bridge guys lol. Bullant is killing it!


----------



## 636cc of fury

up all night again chasing Bullant lol



http://imgur.com/G0ULW1s





http://imgur.com/u3gHrgf



thanks Sam for the BBSE, what made me decide to try these under cold is the extreme amount of heat they were emitting in comparison to other kits, turned out to be a good hunch

pics in a bit. . .

p.s. Bullant your new nick is BullPro


----------



## Bullant

Nice work loud as always,I like the nick name,as long as its not Bull****








@ Robbo,I'm sure you'll be a force to recon with on Haswell as soon as your dialled in


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> p.s. Bullant your new nick is BullPro










I saw your pics posted on HWBot's FB page. So icy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Nice work loud as always,I like the nick name,as long as its not Bull****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Robbo,I'm sure you'll be a force to recon with on Haswell as soon as your dialled in


Sell me your sticks







I have a serious lack of good DDR3 ram at the moment. I'm mostly going Haswell to try my hand at some 3D benching, but I will be having a play with 2D as well.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I was just checking on all the scores ..robbo2 is killing it ,darn four different chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be struggling to make the top 5 with the Ivy Bridge guys lol. *=>* Bullant is killing] it!
Click to expand...

That doesn't sound like you want to "make top 5"..







and yes Bullant got a big target on his back that's pretty much out of rich since he won't stop benching ,come on guys give him a run for his money !


----------



## Bullant

2X2GB for you guys on 5Ghz,less then .100s of my best 4x2Gb time
last one until refill
bullant - 6:16:313 - 102x49 - 1327.3MHz - 6-10-6-24-65-1 - Gigabyte Z77X-UP5TH -G.Skill Pi 2000C6 2X2Gb/PSC - 2.1v -CPU SS -30 / Memory LN2 -105


----------



## Kryton

You're killing it Bullant!
















Been working with a setup I recently ressurected from a MB standpoint and gave it a shot earlier.

Bones (Kryton): 12m 02.562sec - E8400 Wolfdale - DFI Infinity Dark - OCZ NVidia SLI Platinum (2X1GB) DDR2 @ 443MHz (CL4-4-4-12) Air cooling



Need a better set of sticks to get more from it so had to ratchet the timings up tight to get a good result - Can't complain at all since I thought the system itself was dead up until a few days ago.


----------



## Bullant

Nice work Kryton,good to see your benching Pi again


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Hi guys did a quick one, no wazza,and Gigabyte UD3
> 
> Bullant_7M 58.453 [3770K] Ram @ 1231~7-11-7-26


Just looking back over this thread and this was my first sub lol,8 months ago.Have learnt so much since this sub, threads like this really do help people learn.So anyone wanting to learn there memory overclocking,efficiency this is a awesome place start.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Need a better set of sticks to get more from it so had to ratchet the timings up tight to get a good result - Can't complain at all since I thought the system itself was dead up until a few days ago.


Get them D9's! I paid $30 for mine and they will do 1300 5-5-5-5 2.4v on air.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Just looking back over this thread and this was my first sub lol,8 months ago.Have learnt so much since this sub, threads like this really do help people learn.So anyone wanting to learn there memory overclocking,efficiency this is a awesome place start.


The efficiency is a blast, but the real fun for me comes with pushing the ram to it's limits.


----------



## Bullant

Yeah me too,but I'm more into pushing ram too its limits and as tight as timings as possible,the bonus of this becomes efficiency.I just love Pi I guess,its you against your PC and no matter what you can always improve on your times


----------



## Kryton

I'm not sure if I'll be able to get a set of D9's - What's listed at the egg probrably isn't at all.
There's another reason I'm hesitant to just buy a set, the board is acting up again and if it's gonna act flakey, I'm not investing any more $$ into a setup that only works when it wants to. True, it would probrably be OK if I wasn't messing with the BIOS so much and that's probrably the biggest contributing factor here with that.









I just might swap boards with the wife and get my ASRock P43DE3 back - It' a Socket 775 / DDR3 board.


----------



## 636cc of fury

small update with BBSE under cold



http://imgur.com/bKXcF5o


----------



## Bullant

Nice work loud,you going to make me push 4ghz some more art you







,getting close now dude,well done


----------



## Splave

Bull sorry to hear about your pi stick, sucks


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Bull sorry to hear about your pi stick, sucks


Thanks Splave,you and loud got some impressive clocks and times out of some BBSE lately.It seems this new colder dims is helping


----------



## coolhandluke41

little update







(Phus OS) ..thank you Splave for that stick


----------



## robbo2

Nice work! 1.5 seconds off your time with the same ram speed and timings as before


----------



## jjjc_93

Getting there now dude, awesome work.


----------



## Bullant

Awesome work Luke,looking forward to your cold subs


----------



## coolhandluke41

thanks guys i finally have some free time so you better watch out







jk


----------



## 636cc of fury

Glad to see the Asrock treating you so well Luke, it has been an incredible board for this platform and I look forward to see what the Z87 OC Formula has to offer.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Glad to see the Asrock treating you so well Luke, it has been an incredible board for this platform and I look forward to see what the Z87 OC Formula has to offer.


I guess we will be going at this in haswell Loud







It be Gigabyte for me again,not long now


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Glad to see the Asrock treating you so well Luke, it has been an incredible board for this platform and I look forward to see what the Z87 OC Formula has to offer.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we will be going at this in haswell Loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It be Gigabyte for me again,not long now
Click to expand...

 If you aint pulled 20s off your IB time.. better keep pushing







.


----------



## Splave

25







you little trouble maker you lmao


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> If you aint pulled 20s off your IB time.. better keep pushing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Don't temp me







nar seriously I'll be glad to move onto Haswell just about done with ivy.This efficiency stuff will never end because there alway a bit more or new combination,colder dims stronger dims just goes on but it awesome ,20ns be possible @ higher freq


----------



## CL3P20

Spraves packing some heat as usual







hopefully George and I can pull some cold together for next weekend. I shaved 21s so far.. ram only at 2400 hehee


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> I guess we will be going at this in haswell Loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It be Gigabyte for me again,not long now


Oh yes, it is so close and all this good ram is waiting Bull

No MSI, Asus or Asrock for you?


----------



## robbo2

I think Gigabyte should donate a board or two to him









http://gigabytedaily.blogspot.com.au/2013/05/bullant-from-australia-sporting-most.html?spref=fb

Congrats Bullant!


----------



## coolhandluke41

they should put him on a payroll


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> they should put him on a payroll


Lol that be nice thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Oh yes, it is so close and all this good ram is waiting Bull
> 
> No MSI, Asus or Asrock for you?


Yeah you got some nice dims,would like to get few more sticks myself.Think I'll stick with Gigabyte again,I seem quite use to it now and Its bios:thumb:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> I think Gigabyte should donate a board or two to him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://gigabytedaily.blogspot.com.au/2013/05/bullant-from-australia-sporting-most.html?spref=fb
> 
> Congrats Bullant!


Thanks Robbo,that would be nice


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> they should put him on a payroll


I second this


----------



## Mr357

Hey Robbo, are you going to make a 5GHz challenge as well? I guess it would be a bit pointless, but it would still be fun. Another idea is to set a RAM frequency/timings requirement and allow any CPU speed.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Hey Robbo, are you going to make a 5GHz challenge as well? I guess it would be a bit pointless, but it would still be fun. Another idea is to set a RAM frequency/timings requirement and allow any CPU speed.


I was thinking it could be time for a 5GHz challenge myself.
Intel's can easily hit 5GHz overall but only the AMD BD and Vishera chips could reliably reach 5.0 without resorting to extreme cooling methods - But again we've already seen that here with a few subs.

Currently working on a couple more runs to get entered here today and maybe I'll setup the Vishera and give that another try before I'm done.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I think the reason 4Ghz was picked is because of the range of chips than can easily do 4GHz. You look at the first submission from robbo2 is an I7 920.


----------



## Kryton

4GHz is a common standard for these type runs - Still fun to do regardless.

Anyway, here's the runs I promised earier with what I was doing today.
I'm sure these can be knocked off easily esp since my RAM is sucky but it's what I have.... For now anyway. Maybe I'll find better sticks before too long.









Bones (Kryton): 28M 7.578sec - 631 Cedar Mill - DFI Infinity Dark - OCZ NVidia SLI Platinum (2X1GB) DDR2 @ 441MHz (CL4-4-4-13) - Air Cooling


Bones (Kryton): 28M 0.281sec - 630 Prescott - DFI Infinity Dark - OCZ NVidia SLI Platinum (2X1GB) DDR2 @ 441MHz (CL4-4-4-13) - Air Cooling


----------



## Splave

Classic ftw


----------



## Mr357

I have a new submission too!









Mr357 - 8M 17.500 [2700K], Ram @ 1067.1 ~ 9-10-10-28


----------



## Bullant

Good to see you guys posting ^again,love seeing everyone's results


----------



## Splave




----------



## HobieCat

Perfect meme for this thread


----------



## Mr357

Well, out of the three RAM kits I own the best I've ever gotten was 7-8-7-20, but that was only at 1600MHz.


----------



## Bullant

Had little play on freq,chips only good for about 6.4Ghz-6.45Ghz,still bit more i could tighten up yet


Kingpin Venom,Kingpin Ney Pro


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Somebody get this guy a 7G chip


----------



## CL3P20

Epic run bull.. your going to have some haters with that level of efficiency at 645


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Somebody get this guy a 7G chip


Yeah would love a chip @ even 6.8G be good,thanks bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Epic run bull.. your going to have some haters with that level of efficiency at 645


Thanks CL3P,I'm at 6.402 in that run bro not 6.45







had a blast pushing the freq and testing efficiency,learnt a lot from that session.Was really my first freq testing on 32M with efficiency,really was just testing few things.Was playing with these settings for a little bit too


----------



## coolhandluke41

sick bandwidth Usain


----------



## robbo2

That 6.4 run is hanging with 6.6 - 6.7gb chips on the bot. Incredible efficiency dude


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> sick bandwidth Usain











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> That 6.4 run is hanging with 6.6 - 6.7gb chips on the bot. Incredible efficiency dude












when i played a few games little while back ,black opps,my name was the same Bullant and some guys i Knew use to call me rainman







so Usain is new


----------



## jjjc_93

Usain "Rainman" Bullant.







We've cracked your name now dude!


----------



## Mr357

Robbo, please update the OP.


----------



## Noviets

I didnt have the window big enough to see the results so I had to click on the PI Completion popup so I could adjust it, but the calculation time is still displayed just not for each loop.

Currently representing the Thubans! #1



Note: This is my 24/7 clock, I didn't bump it for benching


----------



## HobieCat

Going to give the Deneb category a shot tonight, sub 16m 44s or bust


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Robbo, please update the OP.


Just for you bro!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> I didnt have the window big enough to see the results so I had to click on the PI Completion popup so I could adjust it, but the calculation time is still displayed just not for each loop.
> 
> Currently representing the Thubans! #1
> 
> 
> 
> Note: This is my 24/7 clock, I didn't bump it for benching


Sorry mate, but you have to have the PI calculation is complete window open showing each step.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Going to give the Deneb category a shot tonight, sub 16m 44s or bust


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Just for you bro!


Thanks!


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Usain "Rainman" Bullant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've cracked your name now dude!


----------



## CL3P20

Every time I see the thread bump with a bullant post.. I open expecting results..









..


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*


Just gave up on my 8350. I was going for gold, and it was looking good, but after 4 "not exact in round" on loop 21 I decided to move on to my 965. This is the first time I've ever booted it up, so I'll see how she goes.

Edit: 0.5s off after loop 4....looks like I need to push it harder!


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Every time I see the thread bump with a bullant post.. I open expecting results..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


I'll go cold tonight see what I can do


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Just gave up on my 8350. I was going for gold, and it was looking good, but after 4 "not exact in round" on loop 21 I decided to move on to my 965. This is the first time I've ever booted it up, so I'll see how she goes.
> 
> Edit: 0.5s off after loop 4....looks like I need to push it harder!


----------



## HobieCat




----------



## jjjc_93

Hahahaha!


----------



## HobieCat

I honestly didnt think it was possible with my chip. My memory wouldn't go over 1860mhz and my NB would barely do 3ghz on air, but wazza and tight ram definitely helped me out on this one.



Probably could get under 16m 40s if I had a better chip, but this was the best combination of cpu, nb, and ram that I could make it do


----------



## robbo2

Nice work! Last time I did Deneb I had no Hypers, now I have Hypers but no chip or board so I can't try and get it back......yet


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Nice work! Last time I did Deneb I had no Hypers, now I have Hypers but no chip or board so I can't try and get it back......yet


I really think the hypers were the key to me beating your time, without them I know I wouldn't have passed you. This was my first time even booting up this CPU, so I'm going to play with it some more tomorrow and see what I can come up with


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> I really think the hypers were the key to me beating your time, without them I know I wouldn't have passed you. This was my first time even booting up this CPU, so I'm going to play with it some more tomorrow and see what I can come up with


PSC just can't compete with Hypers on this platform. Keep pushing for sure! I know you have more in it. Do you still have that epic 955 chip I think it was?


----------



## coolhandluke41

little update ( this was exhausting ..I had ppl calling +company ..)


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> PSC just can't compete with Hypers on this platform. Keep pushing for sure! I know you have more in it. Do you still have that epic 955 chip I think it was?


Yup, still have it, and I definitely plan on trying that one out in this 4ghz challenge soon.

Edit: It's this chip, but I honestly have no idea how far the NB goes on air, so I'll have to test it out. (Or I guess I could just freeze it)


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> little update ( this was exhausting ..I had ppl calling +company ..)


Benching stops for no one hahaha nice update man
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Yup, still have it, and I definitely plan on trying that one out in this 4ghz challenge soon.


Get is cold bro! 32m at that big frequency


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Get is cold bro! 32m at that big frequency


I did a quick and dirty one (no OS tweaking, no wazza, and slow ram) during a live comp last year at around 6.5ghz, but it definitely has a lot more room in it.


----------



## Bullant

Nice work Luke well done on going cold and 45s,so close to 44s


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Nice work Luke well done on going cold and 45s,so close to 44s


I was getting close by the end ,had few 05.250 (initial) on Phus os


----------



## 636cc of fury

^ what does Phus stand for?


----------



## Bullant

first fail for the night maybe 43.250? 2x2gb,see how we go


----------



## robbo2

So close! that's heart breaking man


----------



## Bullant

Got this one,not quite down to 43 flat yet,this wazza was really bad,had a couple going better then this but it no pass yet ,am at only -95 too










Another pushing hard now, still bad wazza


----------



## CL3P20

BA going hard again! You keep pulling out more! :sonic: Where does it come from..?


----------



## Bullant

heres what im working on now ,i say low 16s,pushing pretty hard and having problems getting memorys cold only -95


Got it to pass but blew wazza real bad,will do fresh OS install and try again


----------



## Splave

Gogogo!


----------



## Bullant

ahah Splave








im done for the night,messed with 4ghz again was looking good but fail,will sort temps out -95 just not cutting it and fresh OS and see how we go


----------



## HobieCat

32m is the most frustrating bench when it goes wrong, but the most enjoyable when it finally goes right. Keep pushing Bullant, I wanna see that 6m 15s run come to fruition.

At least its quick on Intel. I was loosing my mind with not exact in round errors on my FX 8350 last night, because each run takes 20min to do.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> 32m is the most frustrating bench when it goes wrong, but the most enjoyable when it finally goes right. Keep pushing Bullant, I wanna see that 6m 15s run come to fruition.
> 
> At least its quick on Intel. I was loosing my mind with not exact in round errors on my FX 8350 last night, because each run takes 20min to do.


yeah I could only imagine what 20 Mins be like lol,will have to sort my temps out -95 not helping


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> ^ what does Phus stand for?


I have a copy of this half striped OS called Phus (i think it's someones name) from like 5 years ago and I always had great results with it (it was my testing OS with all drivers installed,etc ), tried KPC extreme but it was slower

@Bull ..it will come sooner or later


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> ahah Splave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im done for the night,messed with 4ghz again was looking good but fail,will sort temps out -95 just not cutting it and fresh OS and see how we go


Bro I dont care who it is I want to see 15s sooo bad lol







keep pushing, maybe go full bank again?


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Bro I dont care who it is *I want to see 15s sooo bad* lol


Just for you Splaveson....


----------



## Splave

Lmao trololo you have some patience man


----------



## CL3P20

testing on new stepping L1 3570k.... qwk low volt 5ghz to test core

5ghz - 4c/4t @ 1.3v set [Poor IMC '23' @ 2800 divider







..at least core is strong]



4ghz PSC air



had 1300 going.. fail just after loop 12.. 3m48.6s







..maybe if I blow on the fans harder it will be convergent..


----------



## Bullant

Hey CL3P,nice 4ghz air result,nice sub timing too.What psc sticks you got there dude,so at 2600Mhz 45s if it pass,very nice


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Hey CL3P,nice 4ghz air result,nice sub timing too.What psc sticks you got there dude,so at 2600Mhz 45s if it pass,very nice


G.Skill Flare 2000 9-9-9, wonder where he got them from


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> G.Skill Flare 2000 9-9-9, wonder where he got them from


Oh yep,would like some of these my self,they seem to perform really well,this same kit you did the big mhz run on loud?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Hey CL3P,nice 4ghz air result,nice sub timing too.What psc sticks you got there dude,so at 2600Mhz 45s if it pass,very nice


 Thanks Bull. Will try some BBSE on air too. I have not clocked any on Z77 .. so still learning what the IC likes a bit. Subs were being a bit finicky last night trying to dial in some good runs. I want to pull out a good 5ghz time before this chip sees its new master. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Hey CL3P,nice 4ghz air result,nice sub timing too.What psc sticks you got there dude,so at 2600Mhz 45s if it pass,very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.Skill Flare 2000 9-9-9, wonder where he got them from
Click to expand...

  They are beast for sure.. if it was any colder than 80F last night.. they may have finished the run. Set 1.895v .. scaled to 1.915 .. still no go. tWCL @ 6 wouldnt rock at 1300mhz either on air.. just fine at 1262mhz though.


----------



## Splave

How are they at 1.95v ?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> How are they at 1.95v ?


 I plan on waiting until the A/C is on today.. and seeing if I can find the "go button"

.. shouldnt have to wait too long.. gonna be a burner out today here.. already in the mid 80F outside.


----------



## coolhandluke41

can someone list all the keyboard shortcuts for running 32M and task-manager ?
Thanks


----------



## 636cc of fury

^Alt + C for spi


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Oh yep,would like some of these my self,they seem to perform really well,this same kit you did the big mhz run on loud?


No those were the Flare 2000 7-9-7 that did 2700 7-11-7-27. I have those, and the set the CL3P has, and then the special set that Splave has


----------



## coolhandluke41

this only works if you already have one open ,how you open this and go straight to 32M , how about task manager ?
Thank you

EDIT i know Dino does it with like 3 clicks on keyboard


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> this only works if you already have one open ,how you open this and go straight to 32M , how about task manager ?
> Thank you
> 
> EDIT i know Dino does it with like 3 clicks on keyboard


Don't think that matters much man


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm trying to use PS2 Keyboard and no USB


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm trying to use PS2 Keyboard and no USB


Ctrl + Shft + Esc will open task manager

tab gets you around to open cpuz and that should be it


----------



## CL3P20

Best I could milk out of the Flares on air.. 73F ambient + Gene Bios 1.92v

4ghz - 7m 48.234s : 2462mhz, 8-11-7-28 1T



Couldnt find stability at 5ghz using the above..

5ghz - 6m 22.735s : 2450mhz, 8-12-8-28 1T



*managed 2nd on the bot for 3570k 5ghz


----------



## coolhandluke41

Great run CL3P20


----------



## Bullant

Awesome result CL3P







Have you tested tWCL7 to see if that mite do 2600Mhz mate?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Great run CL3P20


Ty. Been craving some cold.. but no time or funds right now...luckily results on air arent so disgusting, they are still mildly gratifying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Awesome result CL3P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tested tWCL7 to see if that mite do 2600Mhz mate?


Couldnt get 2600 stable with any sort of good efficiency. Even tested tWCL 8 and loose tertiary.







Had to play with MM setting to fix stupid convergence issues.. had a few runs that may have finished 20 or 21s.. but loop failed at 24.







I love 32m


----------



## Eeyore888

Doing a run on my 8350 right now... what do you other AMD guys do while waiting xD

EDIT:






























That moment when you load the wrong OC profile...



Took too long to waste it









I'll partition up xp nlited right now and give it a whirl


----------



## Bullant

@CL3P,cool,still nice timings and result for your Mhz tho,I know the hurt when ya get to loop 24 and fail lol

Eeyore888,funny man you can bench another AMD rig at the same time start them about 10 mins apart from each other








Am thinking of getting some Amd gear and testing 32m freq,sort of hooked on freq now,anyone know if AMD like cold memory's.Got few sets of hypers that I can use.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> Doing a run on my 8350 right now... what do you other AMD guys do while waiting xD
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That moment when you load the wrong OC profile...
> 
> Took too long to waste it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll partition up xp nlited right now and give it a whirl


I nearly added that! Was thinking omg he thrashed everyone...how did he do it! hahaha

Updated OP with CL3P20's result and appropriate name for Bullant


----------



## Bullant

Haha Robbo,nice it kind of goes together








Nearly time for some more cold


----------



## Eeyore888

Imagine the expression on my face when I saw 19 min xD

btw, installed nlite xp in 5 minutes lol gimme a tad and I will have another run.

as for cold ram... I dont know. But AMD hates high freq sticks with low times.


----------



## coolhandluke41

man I just flashed my bios and forgot to save all my work ,now I can't get my BBSE to cooperate









EDIT;nvm ..back at it again 2400 7-10-7


----------



## Eeyore888

Eeyore888 - 22M 57.938s [FX-8350], Ram @ 1265.8 ~ 10-12-12-31

Ok... Now I need to work on dropping the timings


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm trying to use PS2 Keyboard and no USB


Alt +c....down arrow....alt+f4 will kill highlighted window for closing task mgr


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> Eeyore888 - 22M 57.938s [FX-8350], Ram @ 1265.8 ~ 10-12-12-31
> 
> Ok... Now I need to work on dropping the timings


That's not bad ram for 1866 rated dude. Nice strong overclock on it







I'd say your problem is with the OS. Get it right and you will produce a great time for sure.


----------



## coolhandluke41

little update


----------



## robbo2

Nailed it mate! Moved up to 3rd and amongst the elite company


----------



## jjjc_93

Very nice work Coolhand.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^ Thank you Sir
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Nailed it mate! Moved up to 3rd and amongst the elite company




almost give up ,stupid painters tape


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> I honestly didnt think it was possible with my chip. My memory wouldn't go over 1860mhz and my NB would barely do 3ghz on air, but wazza and tight ram definitely helped me out on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably could get under 16m 40s if I had a better chip, but this was the best combination of cpu, nb, and ram that I could make it do


I missed this,nice work HobieCat









@ Luke,Awesome result Luke,getting the hang of it now well done mate









@ Eeyore888,keep pushing it


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Bro I dont care who it is I want to see 15s sooo bad lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep pushing, maybe go full bank again?


I'll give 4Gb couple more goes mate


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> I missed this,nice work HobieCat


Thanks Bullant! The CPU didn't really want to cooperate, but I'll break out my 955 (which is a much better chip) and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Eeyore888

I'm using a stripped version of xp that is completely empty. Can't even install graphics driver xD anyone got a list of components to strip that are optimized for pi?

I love this ram too! How high can I go on the voltage? I run it daily @ 1224mhz 10-12-12-31 1.68v

This is getting addicting xD


----------



## coolhandluke41

I would try reg. SP3 XP with no services (disabled )<- per Hiwa-that's how he rolls








P.S. I have bare bone KPC and it's slooower,try MicroXP if you can find it
here is something that will also help
pick your poison


----------



## CL3P20

I run micro XP stripped a bit more.. 13 running processes with SPi


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> I'm using a stripped version of xp that is completely empty. Can't even install graphics driver xD anyone got a list of components to strip that are optimized for pi?
> 
> I love this ram too! How high can I go on the voltage? I run it daily @ 1224mhz 10-12-12-31 1.68v
> 
> This is getting addicting xD


I just use a regular install of XP and disable services as I need them. Never found a reason to use a stripped OS or anything. Only thing it helps with is install times and if something is removed that you need, back to square one. There's a link to a guide in the OP if you want to take a look.

What sticks are your ram? You can easily take them up to 1.8v on air. Just stick a fan on them or something for peace of mind. Other people in here will go up to 1.92v on air and have no issues. It's really down to how hard you're prepared to push









@ luke, updated your ram speed. Sorry I missed it


----------



## Splave

Strip xp= higher available mem sand system cache


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Strip xp= higher available mem sand system cache


But you can disable all the services in the OS anyway. Once I'm done, I'm down to 11 processes and using about 75mb ram without using a stripped OS. i know Bullant doesn't use a stripped OS either.


----------



## Splave

True true


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> True true


I just do it that way because I can't be bothered with Nlite and don't trust using other people's OS's lol. Once I have the OS how I want it, I just make an image incase something goes wrong. Back up and running in a few minutes. A trick I learnt from JJJC.


----------



## Eeyore888

I'm using the G.Skill Trident X 1866 cas 8 16 gig dual channel set. They have a massive heat spreader, so I stick a 2400 rpm fan right on top of them







I also have a 3900 rpm delta fan for those warmer days









I'm gonna go with your idea Robbo. Seeing as Bullant smashes Pi with a normal OS, I think it will be better than my OS.

I'll have an update here in a bit.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> I'm using the G.Skill Trident X 1866 cas 8 16 gig dual channel set. They have a massive heat spreader, so I stick a 2400 rpm fan right on top of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a 3900 rpm delta fan for those warmer days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna go with your idea Robbo. Seeing as Bullant smashes Pi with a normal OS, I think it will be better than my OS.
> 
> I'll have an update here in a bit.


Any questions mate, don't be afraid to ask! It's a good group of people here who are always happy to point you in the right direction.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> But you can disable all the services in the OS anyway. Once I'm done, I'm down to 11 processes and using about 75mb ram without using a stripped OS. i know Bullant doesn't use a stripped OS either.


You are basically doing the same thing by disabling services at the OS level and then making an image file to restore to. The image file is your stripped OS.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> You are basically doing the same thing by disabling services at the OS level and then making an image file to restore to. The image file is your stripped OS.


But you can't use it across every board







Well, you might be able to.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> But you can disable all the services in the OS anyway. Once I'm done, I'm down to 11 processes and using about 75mb ram without using a stripped OS. i know Bullant doesn't use a stripped OS either.
> 
> 
> 
> You are basically doing the same thing by disabling services at the OS level and then making an image file to restore to. The image file is your stripped OS.
Click to expand...

I don't think that would be the case since you making clone -ending up with what you already have =exactly same ,so you can go and enable it again









EDIT;as for nLITE ,it's very nice app,you shouldn't be afraid to try it ,it can allow you to slipstream service packs etc.(customize)


----------



## Eeyore888

Here we go







I call 10 seconds a pretty good improvement with the same settings!

I tried dropping the timings, messing with freq and bumping up the voltage but couldn't get to POST with any of the major timings lower at this freq.


----------



## robbo2

Nice work Eeyore







You can change timings in the OS. It's much easier then trying to get it to post with low timings, but it doesn't mean it will always pass. Try cpu tweaker http://www.tweakers.fr/cputweaker.html


----------



## Eeyore888

It's not working : / it says NOT FOR THIS SYSTEM


----------



## robbo2

Hmmm try mem tweak it http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/Memory-Tweak/Mem-TweakIt.shtml


----------



## Eeyore888

All options are greyed out and unable to select anything lol


----------



## robbo2

Sorry man but I'm not sure what would work then. Never played with AMD after they lost me with BD


----------



## Mikecdm

Was messing with my 920 today. Couldn't accomplish what I set out to do, figured I'd give 32m a shot. The classy is a bit difficult to get the bclk where you want, it's either way below or it's above. Not sure if you want to count this or not.


----------



## Splave

Niiice


----------



## robbo2

Nice time Mike! I was using a E760 and could not for the life of me get it to run past 221 or 220 unless it was cold. Great board apart from that haha.


----------



## Mikecdm

Thanks, but this board has all sorts of issues and then it runs great. I initially started off trying to do pcm05, but my areca won't work on the E760 unless i run close to stock ioh voltage. That kind of limits my clocks. Its also picky if you over tighten the pot or in my case today, the phaser. Then come the cold issues, it has a -50 cbb and cb is around -60. With a gulftown it's even worse. With all that aside, it can run 250 bclk without slow mode. I tried using the R3E yesterday, but was having bclk issues and couldn't resort to slow mode. I also forgot to mention that with xp, half the time it doesn't restart, I have to hit the restart button or it just hangs on the shutting down screen.


----------



## coolhandluke41

that's a lot of issues to deal with Mike ,it seems like you pull that one out , awesome run


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Thanks, but this board has all sorts of issues and then it runs great. I initially started off trying to do pcm05, but my areca won't work on the E760 unless i run close to stock ioh voltage. That kind of limits my clocks. Its also picky if you over tighten the pot or in my case today, the phaser. Then come the cold issues, it has a -50 cbb and cb is around -60. With a gulftown it's even worse. With all that aside, it can run 250 bclk without slow mode. I tried using the R3E yesterday, but was having bclk issues and couldn't resort to slow mode. I also forgot to mention that with xp, half the time it doesn't restart, I have to hit the restart button or it just hangs on the shutting down screen.


I had a CBB at -15 hahaha was not a pretty session and didn't last long at all.


----------



## Mikecdm

Any tips for an Mpower. It's not treating me very nice. Can't get mems to run anywhere 2500 using some psc that did that fine on my asrocker.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Any tips for an Mpower. It's not treating me very nice. Can't get mems to run anywhere 2500 using some psc that did that fine on my asrocker.


Reading around on HWbot you're not alone. A lot of people seem to have trouble running at 2600+ unless they switch to 2T.


----------



## Mikecdm

It seems splave knows the answer. I resorted to using high bclk to get me to 2400. Earlier I was managing 2500, but then it took a turn for the worst. The big issue is trying to get ram high and still have a high enough bclk so that I don't get a cbb when going cold. I'll try another bios. It also is an issue when I'm using a fresh cpu from RMA and have no idea of what it can do and only board to test on is the mpower.


----------



## CL3P20

2400 divider.. ride the bclk. Spread spectrum can help with bckling as msi z77 doesnt have any skew settings for dmi. 17.3b bios is pretty good too..


----------



## robbo2

hmmmm not to happy with this OS at the moment.


----------



## coolhandluke41

another numero uno


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> another numero uno


Cheers dude! I know I can get it much quicker, but now it's just hard locking on me at points. Voltage is not changing this


----------



## coolhandluke41

wish I could give you some pointers but like the old saying .." don't teach you father how to make babies .."..you get there sooner then later
btw you own a lot of platforms ,chips ..you never get rid of them ?


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> wish I could give you some pointers but like the old saying .." don't teach you father how to make babies .."..you get there sooner then later
> btw you own a lot of platforms ,chips ..you never get rid of them ?


Yeah I'm coming at this from a different angle now. Once I got into some other settings that clock just wasn't happening.

I've sold most of my stuff haha. The Bloomfield gear I used as a daily for years before I benched it for a while then sold it. The AMD stuff was just cheap so I grabbed it to play around then sold it off. The 775 I'll always keep cause they're hard to find. Lynnfield I just picked up from a mate cheap. Don't know if I will keep it long lol. I wish I had it all still because I know I could do much better with all of them now, but that's how it goes.

Getting better


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## robbo2

Under 9mins was the goal so time to stop for a little while haha. Might test some high frequency PSC later.


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice dude ,told you
P.S. what kind of RAM you got there ?


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> nice dude ,told you
> P.S. what kind of RAM you got there ?


Thanks mate. It's Just GT Doms rated at 2000 8-8-8-24. I sold my awesome kit a while ago and this one just isn't as good


----------



## Bullant

Nice sub Robbo,
had a play on freq tonight
Was so close to sub 5,I'm at the limit of this chip unless I can get a bios with more Vcore

Was also working on this one as well,memory was 2646MHz on this one @ just under 6.4Ghz


----------



## coolhandluke41

Looking good my man








EDIT; where all the frosty pics ?


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Looking good my man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT; where all the frosty pics ?


Thanks,I couldn't be bothered taking pic, was too busy cleaning up .Was bit like last pic only frostier ,was about a 4 hour session,board ran great .Pics next time if I even bother with ivy anymore,Haswell so close


----------



## robbo2

Argh so close to under 5m Usain Bullant!


----------



## robbo2

Playing with the sub timings. Interesting to work out which ones have a positive and which have a negative affect.


----------



## Bullant

Yes very true







Nice work


----------



## robbo2

Think I'm close to done. Spent a lot of hours on this and threw everything I knew at it. Best part was I learnt a bunch of new tricks I can take to Haswell I hope


----------



## Bullant

Nice man,some really nice tight clocks there,im sure you be able to take it over to Haswell.


----------



## Bullant

Haven't had much time doing the efficiency challenge mainly messing with Freq,last night was just messing with some memory's I haven't tried cold,they were hypers and ended up being junk.So I decided to try my patriots,these were what I started out on,I use to run these @ 7-11-7-1333 tWCL7.Been a long time since I used these and didn't really know what I was doing when I did,so I was able to have them running now @ 6-10-6-26 -2600 tWCL6 with everything tight.Didn't get it to quite pass but was quite impressed with a low binned kit to run these timings
Patriots are PSC,timings 2000mhz cl9


----------



## coolhandluke41

getting ready for another session (tomorrow),will try c6 this time ( PowerChip XEH )
P.S. switched to LET (the skin start to separate from mobo and didn't feel like doing another coat )


----------



## Bullant

Interesting memory you have there,should be nice


----------



## Bullant

This was .150 better then my .219 time at loop 21,i say it may have been 15s


----------



## coolhandluke41

I would try to lower tRAS (it may take it)


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I would try to lower tRAS (it may take it)


2 dims yes 4 dims at the Mhz and timing I'm running no go,lowering tRAS would make it harder to pass.The above is fast enough at the timings there at just need it to pass,when pushing MHz with 2 dims @ 2700MHz and 4 dims @ 2650MHz = stress on imc and harder to lower tRAS in my findings anyway @ 6-10-6 tWCL 6


----------



## coolhandluke41

My benching last night came to abrupt stop since I left paper towel on top of the heatsink (no more HS for me) and shorten out something (lost mouse/keyboard ) but it looks like she is still alive







(love this board)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








got this [email protected] 2732 or something @7-11-7 but couldn't pass 32M and 2600 6-10-6 with the same result don't know if I need fresh OS or this RAM just doesn't have it ..just slow


----------



## Bullant

Yeah I did some benching last night too,5 Gigga,








Also received some g skill Pis 2300 8-11-8 Nov 2010,the 2 sticks are from 2 different batches ,one stick has no date on looks like it may be older stick,smaller sticker. Interesting to see how they clock


----------



## CL3P20

nice stuff guys!

@ Bull - Gskill + Sept/Nov 2010 has something special inside... dont think I have run across even a mediocre stick from those months. Got a pic of the 'short sticker'?


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^"smaller sticker"


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> nice stuff guys!
> 
> @ Bull - Gskill + Sept/Nov 2010 has something special inside... dont think I have run across even a mediocre stick from those months. Got a pic of the 'short sticker'?


Yeah mate will post pic later,they clock on air pretty good.They sit in windows @ 8-11-8-28 2600mhz tWCL6 all pretty tight subs @ 1.83v,will need more volts to get stable for 32M but better then my other sticks on air.I don't think they with match my other sticks on Ln2 but if they do cool


----------



## robbo2

Killer run Bullant


----------



## coolhandluke41

Grats Usain you the man now ..again


----------



## robbo2

That suck about the moisture on the board luke







I know some people bench Ivy without heatsinks, so that might be something to consider.


----------



## coolhandluke41

no big deal man ,she is still kicking







,it was my fault since I left the towel on top of the HS and it trapped all the moisture .no air circulation ,learn my lesson



ready to roll again..looks kinda cool


----------



## Bullant

Thanks guys^^,keep rerunning luke ,you always learn something from every session.Here is a pic off the new memory's on air no stability testing yet ,will post pick of memory's later


----------



## coolhandluke41

man looks like there is more to find in Europe,Australia then here ,ebay is dry here except for maybe this


0000 - Review/Test sample


----------



## Bullant

Yeah ebay is quite these days,I notice in one of your pics you may be using a SSD if you are start using a normally hard drive because I heard the SSD may give you bad results,don't know for sure because Ive never tested one for efficiency.Just something for you to try that may help.Looks like you have waza sorted


----------



## coolhandluke41

thanks ..will try HDD next time ,check out the other thread ...Haswell looks crazy


----------



## robbo2

Keep an eye out for old raptor, velociraptor drives for SPI.


----------



## Bullant

Yeah mine are just crap ones and I tried another one 2 nights ago because I was getting lot of random shut downs from the other one and the different drive has stopped that,think ill keep and eye out or my ant colonies to find this T rex

I got no more ln2 left now


----------



## coolhandluke41

how much ? are we talking about SSD vs HDD ?


----------



## Bullant

I don't know dude,its just what i heard Ive never tried it.It may be very little or it may be better,im just not sure.I just heard it from the grape vine


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> I don't know dude,its just what i heard Ive never tried it.


Pretty much this. It's not something I have tested myself, just heard through other people that mech drives and in particular the 10k RPM ones are the best for when you run waza.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Pretty much this. It's not something I have tested myself, just heard through other people that mech drives and in particular the 10k RPM ones are the best for when you run waza.


Yes this is what i heard but this 10k raptors what im keen on maybe another .100ms woohooo


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Yes this is what i heard but this 10k raptors what im keen on maybe another .100ms woohooo


If you do manual waza between two seperate drives, supposedly that's how you get the best result from it. I just use one drive and make two partitions.


----------



## coolhandluke41

as far as I know RAM disk tops them all
btw. I have HDD already prepared just sitting here and may do comparison


----------



## CL3P20

Ive tested gains with SSD vs. HDD and single drive vs. two for wazza moves.. from my experiences there is no difference with the right OS tuning and driver installations. In my opinion; WR's can be set with single SSD and 1x file move.

little Clarky tonight.. still more to squeeze, this should hold for a bit though 





BBSE on air.. 1.8v / 1.48v IMC


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> as far as I know RAM disk tops them all
> btw. I have HDD already prepared just sitting here and may do comparison


I still haven't even tried RAM disk yet and I think this is why im loosing .125ms on my bonus loop

nice CL3P


----------



## coolhandluke41

thanks cl3p ,that's what I've heard


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> as far as I know RAM disk tops them all
> btw. I have HDD already prepared just sitting here and may do comparison
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't even tried RAM disk yet and I think this is why im loosing .125ms on my bonus loop
> 
> nice CL3P
Click to expand...

You sir have some special brew for your efficiency if your not cooking with RAM disk already! It helps tighten up final 4 loops pretty good.. you can really see the difference with no wazza runs.







*ive not had much luck with it recently on Clarkdale especially.. non-convergant everytime before loop3.. while I could run back-to-back 32m without it just fine..so still more work to do!!


----------



## coolhandluke41

the only part that I don't remember..when running from RAM disk you suppose to disable virtual mem or something
as for special brew (probably 8Gb-GB boards run 4 DIMM better then 2







)


----------



## Bullant

Yeah CL3P Ive never tried RAM disk at all,will have to download it and work out how to use it


----------



## coolhandluke41

so I brought up the RAM disk and you two will leave me in the dark ? nice


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> so I brought up the RAM disk and you two will leave me in the dark ? nice


Ahahh,don't ask me dude I know nothing about it but anything any of you guys want to share on it please do


----------



## coolhandluke41

that's ok I found the link by bachus_ & fredyama









here guys
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?109603-Need-help!-Japanese-translation-for-using-Eram-copy-waza-and-autogear!&p=1630832&viewfull=1#post1630832


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> so I brought up the RAM disk and you two will leave me in the dark ? nice


*make disk size around 33-34MB.. drop SPi into ramdisk and run from there.. do standard wazza using your system drive and secondary/partition.. should be good to go.

**there are other programs like ERAM which do the same thing.. it is very configurable though which is nice.


----------



## coolhandluke41

<>


----------



## Mikecdm

I was using ssd the other day for wazza and it seems I was doing it totally wrong or something. I was using ssd for OS and ssd for 2ndary drive. I did various file sizes ranging from 1.8gb to 2.3gb. Did D-C, D-C-D, and few other combinations. With the supposed wazza and without, times were practically identical. However, when I did the 920 the other day, I was using my raptors and it didn't try w/o wazza, but I improved my times versus last time i did that cpu by several seconds. I also was running spi off an acard to see if that helped any. I'll have to spend a lot more time on this come haswell.

It seems i've been struggling with 32m for years now


----------



## CL3P20

Acard = physical RAM disk.. so you should have netted some gains in your final loop times using it.

I only have 1x SSD.. so I use standard HDD's for my 32m. I am getting along good with the following:

384MB PF set

600-670 MM set depending on IC's benched

1x HDD - 18GB main partition for OS, and 18GB secondary partition for wazza

GPU drivers only

1x file move: 633MB from D->C

*RAM disk when working.. @ ~33-34MB to run SPi from

*there are a few timings that will hurt your available mem.. which will directly affect wazza times.. so be careful!


----------



## coolhandluke41

or maybe all RAM disk











LINK


----------



## robbo2

Is there a free ram disk program people can recommend to try out?


----------



## coolhandluke41

check your PM


----------



## robbo2

Cheers mate


----------



## robbo2

Congrats to Usain "Rainman" Bullant for taking out the 5ghz Ivy challenge at XS







so proud of you dude lol


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Congrats to Usain "Rainman" Bullant for taking out the 5ghz Ivy challenge at XS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so proud of you dude lol


Thanks robbo,im sure Splave come back with something,but ya never know we may see this
















Gold! ^^^^


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Thanks robbo,im sure Splave come back with something,but ya never know we may see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold! ^^^^










I think you could break that barrier if you can get that bonus loop sorted.

Was really surprised to get this one back. The board was absolutely horrible to use. Quite a few things I wanted to tweak around, but it just wasn't happening. Asus X58 Sabertooth CRAPPP!!! With a decent board that can clock ram better, I would think I could get well into the 42's maybe even 41's. Amazed to see how much I've learnt with tweaking in the bios and waza since that last bloomfield run over a year ago.


----------



## Bullant

Nice work Robbo,you getting that ich back hey,nice NB freq.:thumb:You got some gear picked out for new platform ?


----------



## Mikecdm

Good stuff robbo


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Nice work Robbo,you getting that ich back hey,nice NB freq.:thumb:You got some gear picked out for new platform ?


Yeah the chip is a good one, but the board is something else. All I could change was the main 4 timings and Trfc or no boot. I had to leave all the other sub-timings on auto which is really hurting my time on that. That and the fact I could only get the ram up to 1690 because it didn't like high frequencies or BCLK. Would like another go on a better board, but they are hard to find these days.

I'm thinking I will go with the OCF, but I'm not rushing into grabbing a Haswell board till I see some reviews. What's going to suck is I have no good ram for it. All you Ivy boys bought up all the good ram in Australia








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Good stuff robbo


Thanks man. You should have another crack if you get a chance. You're on a better path then I am haha.

Update you CL3P20. Sorry I did see the sub, but forgot to add it


----------



## coolhandluke41

OCF is awesome board man ,the bios are really tuned for RAM ,can't wait for the "M" all tho I like the ATX digi temp readout


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> OCF is awesome board man ,the bios are really tuned for RAM ,can't wait for the "M" all tho I like the ATX digi temp readout


Yeah I'm thinking the OCF, but my main goal with Haswell will be 3D benching, so that makes me lean towards Gigabyte. Toughest decision I will make all year


----------



## Bullant

Yeah be Gigabyte again for me


----------



## jjjc_93

MSI for me


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> MSI for me


----------



## Bullant

^
^


----------



## CL3P20

Dont hate.. the new boards and bios are good dope..and dare I say.. msi has boards for good 2d efficiency this year.


----------



## Bullant

I don't hate my man,I'm sure they would have improved,Ive never used one so I can't really comment on them really


----------



## jjjc_93

What hate? Nothing but love for msi over here.


----------



## CL3P20

Im all over the new Mpower Max. Sent HQ some info to see if they can load up the next round of BIOS release with some RAM profiles for us all ! Not tested 3D on cold yet, but the 2D results are promising and still improving. Will be interesting to see if Elmor is using the Xpower or the Mpower Max, for Computex OC stage.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I truly believe it's all about bioses this days ,any motherboard from big 3~4 can get you where you want to go as long you have proper bioses


----------



## jjjc_93

And so long as mosfets don't burn up and fry your chip.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> And so long as mosfets don't burn up and fry your chip.


This is my issue. For a daily gaming pc I wouldn't hesitate at buying a MSI board, but with the high RMA rate over the other three big brands and more then one golden cpu going to heaven in a MSI board for the MOA qualifiers, I'm left concerned when thinking of a benching board.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Yeah I noticed a lot guys having issues @ MOA ,on the other hand every motherboard known to man had some type
of burn outs ,some more then others ,still it's probably bios related


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Yeah I noticed a lot guys having issues @ MOA ,on the other hand every motherboard known to man had some type
> of burn outs ,some more then others ,still it's probably bios related


Pretty sure it's all BIOS. However, if it wasn't for MOA, I'm not sure anyone would have ever known the Z77 MPower is so bad with memory.


----------



## coolhandluke41

especially PSC


----------



## CL3P20

l0ud is getting along pretty well, as is Splave.. Mpower lacks training selections in BIOS for IMC, and has issues clocking +2600 at tight timings. You can still validate +2800 on it, just with no hope of any good latency. Its loose and fast, or 'slow' and tight.. no real middle ground with the training built into the BIOS'.

*I think the main issue with the Z77 Mpower is that with so many other competitors boards running 2500-2700 tight, and with relative ease.. its generally an 'un-pleasant' experience clocking mem on the Mpower vs. another Z77. It will still cover the ranges of speed, but you have to really get to know its limitations and work around what it doesnt like. <- That makes it a "hard sell" when standing next to such a solid lineup from the competition.


----------



## Mikecdm

They know sorcery, thats the only logical explanation







. I'll admit, I had a very difficult time with psc on it. At one point i was running 2500+ and then it wouldn't budge. I'm not to knowledgeable on tweaking stuff to make it work. I'm used to it working right out the box and then messing with it some. I did try samsungs and was pretty close to validating 3ghz, but didn't try much. I gave up quickly on it.


----------



## Bullant

Have any of you guys heard that song,"I started the whole world talking"old song stuck in my head ATM.In other news Haswell soon!


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Have any of you guys heard that song,"I started the whole world talking"old song stuck in my head ATM.In other news Haswell soon!


Faith No More?


----------



## coolhandluke41

I want Hasweeeeeellll


----------



## Bullant

Sorry guys it was this one
I Started a Joke - Bee Gees : Listen, Appearances, Song ...

"Which started the whole world crying/But I didn't see/That the joke was on me/I started to cry which ...


----------



## coolhandluke41

I got a question ..what's the max VCCIO you can give on air (I was running 32M 1.25v for like 4 min







)


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Sorry guys it was this one
> I Started a Joke - Bee Gees : Listen, Appearances, Song ...
> 
> "Which started the whole world crying/But I didn't see/That the joke was on me/I started to cry which ...


Faith No More must have covered it then








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I got a question ..what's the max VCCIO you can give on air (I was running 32M 1.25v for like 4 min
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Ivy? I'm not sure, but Sandy I run 1.2 daily.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ found it


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!2







can't boot 2933


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ found it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't boot 2933


I'm fighting the UP7 right now... After messing around for an hour or so I can do 2800+ no issue. But I have to start with the 26.00 multi and push BCLK. Then I have to slowly lower BCLK. Then once it's close to 100 I can use the 26.66 multi and push BCLK. 28.00 multi is a no-go, though.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ found it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't boot 2933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fighting the UP7 right now... After messing around for an hour or so I can do 2800+ no issue. But I have to start with the 26.00 multi and push BCLK. Then I have to slowly lower BCLK. Then once it's close to 100 I can use the 26.66 multi and push BCLK. 28.00 multi is a no-go, though.
Click to expand...

2800 is no problem for me at all ,I can run (MFRss)1400 11-13-13-31-1T tight subs LB5 (1.73v) but booting 2933 (divider) is a pipe dream (I was reading some comments in "official OCF" thread on XS and there is more then few with the same problem on this mobo )
I mention VCCIO since it looks to me like there is hope around 1.25v but I won't do it again on air ...don't have a back up


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I haven't tried messing with slews on the GB board yet which is apparently the key to getting higher dividers to work... We'll see tonight!


----------



## coolhandluke41

good luck man


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ found it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't boot 2933


Do you know where I can find more of these? I'm looking for one for Sandy Bridge


----------



## Bullant

Hey Robbo,are we looking carrying a 4Ghz Haswell challenge in here too?I must say thanks for putting this thread together and keeping updated mate,do look forward to you continuing it into Haswell as im sure all of us appreciate your effort and this thread .


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Hey Robbo,are we looking carrying a 4Ghz Haswell challenge in here too?I must say thanks for putting this thread together and keeping updated mate,do look forward to you continuing it into Haswell as im sure all of us appreciate your effort and this thread .


Of course man! The games will begin in about four days


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Of course man! The games will begin in about four days


Thanks man,should be fun to see more people get involved.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> good luck man


Slews saved it! With both slews at 3, the board boots at 2933 on air with no issues. I validated just under 3000 (2997). I'm going to mess around with it a little bit more tonight.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ sounds like you got a very nice chip







,my #1 can only do 2860








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Hey Robbo,are we looking carrying a 4Ghz Haswell challenge in here too?I must say thanks for putting this thread together and keeping updated mate,do look forward to you continuing it into Haswell as im sure all of us appreciate your effort and this thread .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course man! The games will begin in about four days
Click to expand...

Thanks man


----------



## Bullant

Nice work bass,don't even want to look at ivy anymore now with Haswell so close,really hope us here in Perth WA can get availability of most Haswell gear next week


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Nice work bass,don't even want to look at ivy anymore now with Haswell so close,really hope us here in Perth WA can get availability of most Haswell gear next week


I won't be buying a chip till either the OC or OCF boards are out. Thinking of picking up both. Sell me some of your ram!! haha


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> I won't be buying a chip till either the OC or OCF boards are out. Thinking of picking up both. Sell me some of your ram!! haha


Ahah,my ram not as good as some I have seen on air,Volts wise.If you can get any Pis stick man they'll do the job,I really do believe its about making the platform do what you want it to do.My testing on ivy was there are tricks and tweaks to make it work even with the not so good ram,obviously the better ram the better but not so good ram can still have some good results.I want more Ram!


----------



## jjjc_93

Some PIS are still junk though. My 2200C7 kit are far from my best, and yet easily my most expensive. My best use to be Crucial 2133 C9 sticks, now it's the 2500 C9 Patriots. If I ever lose them I'll cry.


----------



## coolhandluke41

@robbo..here is some ram for you
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231684


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @robbo..here is some ram for you
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231684


Nice one Luke,love it,can you get me a set to Robbo


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Some PIS are still junk though. My 2200C7 kit are far from my best, and yet easily my most expensive. My best use to be Crucial 2133 C9 sticks, now it's the 2500 C9 Patriots. If I ever lose them I'll cry.


True as dude,a guy on XS just ran those sticks 2200 cl7 Pis @ 6-10-6-20 @ 1326Mhz tWCL 6,don't think my 2200 Pis kit will do tRAS 20 at those speeds but some kits are really good


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ I have two more that I still have to test under cold


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @robbo..here is some ram for you
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231684


Erm.....

Anyone want to purchase a kidney?


----------



## Bullant

Really not nice seeing all these Haswell subs and we still got to wait a week + and then get dialed in


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Erm.....
> 
> Anyone want to purchase a kidney?


Of course an OCN member would want a third kidney


----------



## Bullant

I see you've updated first page Robbo ready for Haswell,we may see some subs in there next week hey.Im really thinking we mite see PSC running on LN2 6-10-6 2800Mhz -3000MHz with all the crazy memory freq flying around,wishful thinking maybe but there some insane freq flying around

Some max MHz testing with some new memory,memory is on air


----------



## coolhandluke41

sick buddy







..I thought you couldn't stand Ivy anymore ..lol


----------



## Bullant

Yeah only testing few things on air ,no more ln2 on ivy next refill we be on Haswell


----------



## coolhandluke41

I think I have to chill for a week or so (spend to much time trying to catch up on Ivy since I started so late )
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2819437

rapid OC stop working right when I need it the most


----------



## Bullant

Yeah new platform will freshen things up,you starting to get things dialled in now so that should help you out on Haswell


----------



## robbo2

This is quick! Haven't really messed around with anything. Get excited


----------



## Bullant

Its looking like its going to be fastttt,show me more and i still hate you


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Its looking like its going to be fastttt,show me more and i still hate you


hahaha can't wait to see what you can do with this setup


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> hahaha can't wait to see what you can do with this setup


I'm sure you'll do quite well yourself mate,are those PSC your running


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> I'm sure you'll do quite well yourself mate,are those PSC your running


Yeah just some sticks I've had around for a while. It's the best I have so will be needing something better hahaha. Tridents 9-9-9-24 2000 1.6v


----------



## coolhandluke41

what mobo is this robbo ?


----------



## Bullant

cool ,should keep you busy for awhile playing with new platform


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> what mobo is this robbo ?


Gigabyte OC.

Cleaned up the OS a bit and tightened down the tRFC


----------



## Bullant

Nice Robbo,are you getting any fluctuation on your core speed at all,like 4000Ghz- 4010Ghz ? sitting in OS


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Nice Robbo,are you getting any fluctuation on your core speed at all,like 4000Ghz- 4010Ghz ? sitting in OS


No it's pretty damn stable sitting at 4ghz.


----------



## Bullant

yeah splave said he was getting 4998-5011,may be his power supply or a setting that caused it,be interesting to see if this is the case for some people


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> what mobo is this robbo ?
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte OC.
> 
> Cleaned up the OS a bit and tightened down the tRFC
Click to expand...

Nice man







..little steep for my pocket ,will try to pick up 2D board ,how you like the bios ?


----------



## Bullant

What price we talking for this board?I haven't seen prices yet


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Nice man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..little steep for my pocket ,will try to pick up 2D board ,how you like the bios ?


It's nice, but a few little quirks. Could just be me though haha. It seems to freeze up in the bios a bit and when I change the uncore it's not sticking.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> What price we talking for this board?I haven't seen prices yet


I paid $269. The OC-Force is $585 or something sky high like that.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Nice man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..little steep for my pocket ,will try to pick up 2D board ,how you like the bios ?
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice, but a few little quirks. Could just be me though haha. It seems to freeze up in the bios a bit and when I change the uncore it's *not sticking*.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> What price we talking for this board?I haven't seen prices yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I paid $269. The OC-Force is $585 or something sky high like that.
Click to expand...

I can't believe this ,it made me sell my UP7


----------



## jjjc_93

I can't bring myself to sell Ivy or my UP7. I have a feeling that 4c/8t @ 6.6 is still going to be good for something


----------



## Bullant

$269 is a awesome price for this board,just need to find one now


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm keeping both my Ivy chips


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I can't believe this ,it made me sell my UP7


It kinda doesn't make me want to take the board sub zero. Unless they come up with a bios fix. Who knows.


----------



## CL3P20

7m 26.453s - 4ghz w/ Hynix .. loose primary, tighter secondary.. tight tertiary ; 1:1 uncore

SAv - .975

Analog IO - 1.050

Digital IO - 1.030

vDIMM - 1.89

SVID - 1.9

vcore .945 w/ +.015v offset [real]


----------



## coolhandluke41

that's some fast 2T


----------



## robbo2

Such a big learning curve. I think I'm like 1/4 of the way through the bios



Still learning but done for the night! Be nice if my ram could do 2666







also need to get my hands on the new memtweakit


----------



## CL3P20

Nice going robbo. The tertiary set with HW is a bit different.. as you can see though, you can make up a lot with it  Some CPU will run IMC at 1:1 too.. which will help a bit as well.


----------



## coolhandluke41

man ..this place got very quiet lately..


----------



## Bullant

Yes it is quite,when I do get a board and chip I'll be focusing on 32M freq this time around.Im sure I'll summit a couple of results,people should start subbing once they get there new gear.You see XS doing 4GHz too now


----------



## coolhandluke41

XS doing a lot of copy threads


----------



## robbo2

I just got home and have a bit of time to keep playing around with it.


----------



## CL3P20

Xpower in tomorrow.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Xpower in tomorrow.


Interested to see how this board will perform.


----------



## CL3P20

You an me both. It was kept a total secret up until a week ago or so.. the only other xpower in the wild, is at computex now..or so I hear.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> XS doing a lot of copy threads


And what do you mean by this? U mad bro

I am pretty sure our 5Ghz thread was around for about 3 months before this thread

The only reason there is a 4Ghz section now is because not all cpu's can do 5ghz core and uncore, which I am sure you will figure out once you get a sample:thumb:

4Ghz core with 4Ghz uncore is doable by every chip, while not all can do 5Ghz core with 5ghz uncore, even on sub ambient temps, hence why members such as Pro and hiwa recommended this.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> XS doing a lot of copy threads
> 
> 
> 
> And what do you mean by this? U mad bro
> 
> I am pretty sure our 5Ghz thread was around for about 3 months before this thread
> 
> The only reason there is a 4Ghz section now is because not all cpu's can do 5ghz core and uncore, which I am sure you will figure out once you get a sample:thumb:
> 
> 4Ghz core with 4Ghz uncore is doable by every chip, while not all can do 5Ghz core with 5ghz uncore, even on sub ambient temps, hence why members such as Pro and hiwa recommended this.
Click to expand...

why should I be mad bro ? I post in them threads and have nothing against them + agree with lowering the bar for Haswell since they seams like Déjà vu SB ,but have seen more then one thread that have been wide open for a long time on another forum and see copy thread on XS

*As long this threads are helpful I have no problem*

P.S. have you ever see crap like this posted on OCN
Quote:


> Ppl at Overclock.net are talking painting the exposed metal next to the die with nail polish or mx-4 or gasket sealant prior to Liquid Metal as Liquid Metal is conductive.


response from another XS member
Quote:


> if you go mx4 temps will drop 9C if you go liquid ultra u get 30C !!! u can put some silicone over the parts to protect that will do the job
> 
> *this one NOT the others*


?

I think you mad bro








EDIT; crap ..they even copy threads that are already open on the same forum


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> why should I be mad bro ? I post in them threads and have nothing against them + agree with lowering the bar for Haswell since they seams like Déjà vu SB ,but have seen more then one thread that have been wide open for a long time on another forum and see copy thread on XS
> 
> *As long this thread are helpful I have no problem*
> 
> P.S. have you ever see crap like this posted on OCN
> response from another XS member
> ?
> 
> I think you mad bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT; crap ..they even copy threads that are already open on the same forum


The only threads I post in at OCN are this one, the Ram Addicts, the Phase LN2 section and the Classifieds. As for what you linked I have no idea what that is referring to

On XS the only threads I troll are the 5Ghz Ivy/Haswell and the team section and Classifieds usually.

I have seen crap posted on every forum alike so pretty moot point.

But I will stop thread crapping and post some results since it has been a quite in here



http://imgur.com/LFVhIiu


----------



## coolhandluke41

I apologize if I mention something you didn't like since you are XS member and I'm not







,you are one of the most helpful guys out there and I appreciate this ,lets just drop it and start posting some quick times
Thank you


----------



## robbo2

I took the idea from Overclockers Australia after they started one up about four months before I started this one haha. We all steal!!


----------



## CL3P20

2666 - tertiary triplets at '10' ..dayyum son! Better quit farting around and kick this CFR to the shelf, lolz !


----------



## coolhandluke41

If I can't find binned Haswell I'm done


----------



## CL3P20

you dont need a bin.. just folks need to learn it better. I have heard 4x folks tell me their CPU's were utter crap.. then mention VCCIN at less than 2v..

*When more people can even OC HW good, you will see better results and 'binned' CPU's.. for now, its a lot of noobs crying they cant OC to the moon. Its there, just have to coax it out.. HW dont like volts it likes balance.


----------



## coolhandluke41

sell me your CPU to prove your point
EDIT; ES could take up to 2.5v (CPU-Z wasn't a lie ,they actually could take that much ,L0ud already sent one to heaven) and glide ,this retail crap just pizz.. me off (1.8v on retail is all )


----------



## Mikecdm

Haswell has a learning curve just to get it to run right, unlike ivy. 32m aside, it requires more work just to clock it. Its all new to me, but i'm just messing 32m at 5ghz right now. Still a few seconds away from 6m







.


----------



## CL3P20

Lolz.. its a real gem no doubt. I need to take it cold and push for max valid now that I have good bios for the boards. *previous sessions were done with no oc guide, no mobo manual, beta bios


----------



## coolhandluke41

I edit it my last post ,..sorry I'm just ..so ..ehhhh !


----------



## 636cc of fury

replacement sheee peeee uuuu



http://imgur.com/yjnLS2i


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> replacement sheee peeee uuuu


show off







I'm using your 5ghz run as reference, but still need to find about 6seconds. I did manage to get the sammies to run 2800, but they needed some volts.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> you dont need a bin.. just folks need to learn it better. I have heard 4x folks tell me their CPU's were utter crap.. then mention VCCIN at less than 2v..
> 
> *When more people can even OC HW good, you will see better results and 'binned' CPU's.. for now, its a lot of noobs crying they cant OC to the moon. Its there, just have to coax it out.. HW dont like volts it likes balance.


This is so true.
It's also proven and supported by older hardware still getting better results all the way from the time it was released until now. Takes time to really learn and refine the ways a piece of hardware should be properly tweaked for the absolute best results.
Here's an example of what I'm getting at, done by yours truly not long ago with a chip that was over 5 yrs old when it was done:
http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2349542_bones_wprime___1024m_athlon_64_4000_san_diego_1517sec_562ms

Although it's not quite a Gold, it was good enough for a Silver with a few Global points too and was done on H2O, not DICE or LN2. Don't throw in the towel on Haswell yet, you may find yourself as a Haswell guru before long if you work at it.


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice bclk l0ud


----------



## 636cc of fury

here is the new Memtweakit

Mem TweakIt-V2.00.01.zip 3463k .zip file


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> here is the new Memtweakit
> 
> Mem TweakIt-V2.00.01.zip 3463k .zip file


External host - http://www.mediafire.com/?s8v2va5f2e1vcnd


----------



## Mikecdm

I found it by going to asus site and looking under M6E utilities, but thanks for sharing it.


----------



## 636cc of fury

here is a bit more uncore, it seems there is no bottleneck at those core clocks.



http://imgur.com/QqZ88vy


----------



## CL3P20

666 ^^^ of fury !!







..er' your post count anyways

*playing with some Samsung.. dialing things in a bit.. This is no wazza run, 1.94v



*couldnt get 133bclk stable with RAM at above timings.. These sticks need cold, as I can boot into OS at 2583mhz 9-11-11-17-106 1T .. just not 32m.. they have so much left inside I think.


----------



## Bullant

The calm before the storm








I'm post count 777 CL3P,that mean I'm nice guy


----------



## CL3P20

Bump for haswell updates! Post some times poeples! Its 7m20s or bust!

*@ l0ud- can you probe your board and check actual SA voltage please?


----------



## jjjc_93

Some of us don't even have Haswell yet.


----------



## Bullant

True^^


----------



## coolhandluke41

some will wait another week or 2 just to score mobo


----------



## Bullant

Robbos been too busy buying up all the good ram on OCAU forums to have time for updates







,you always beat me to the good deals


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Robbos been too busy buying up all the good ram on OCAU forums to have time for updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,you always beat me to the good deals


Hahaha nah I've got the B10 bios loaded which fixes the NB multiplier issue, but now my windows is borked. I'll re-install tonight and have a go with the new bios.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Bump for haswell updates! Post some times poeples! Its 7m15s or bust!


Let me fix that for you CL3P









Im just dreaming,I have no idea times,going on the couple subs seen I think we will see teens soon


----------



## robbo2

B10 bios for the OC board is better, but I can't get my ram working at the same speeds.


----------



## 636cc of fury

^Is uncore working at >4800 on B10?


----------



## robbo2

Can't get it past 4000 but I see all this talk of 1 and 1.25 and such, but I can't find an option to change that. Or it's there and I can't change it.


----------



## 636cc of fury

robbo, do you think you could update my Ivy sub?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1300766/super-pi-32m-4ghz-efficiency-challenge/790#post_19895430

thanks,

as for uncore I mean at 5Ghz core speed, at 4Ghz core 4Ghz uncore is perfect, uncore should never be higher than core.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> robbo, do you think you could update my Ivy sub?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1300766/super-pi-32m-4ghz-efficiency-challenge/790#post_19895430
> 
> thanks,
> 
> as for uncore I mean at 5Ghz core speed, at 4Ghz core 4Ghz uncore is perfect, uncore should never be higher than core.


Updated you. Was kinda hard to read the SS cause it's a bit small :/

Ah I get ya. I will have to test that one out for you. After loading B10 clocking these PSC has gone to hell.

Just booted in at 4.5 with 4500 NB


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Can't get it past 4000 but I see all this talk of 1 and 1.25 and such, but I can't find an option to change that. Or it's there and I can't change it.


Set the BCLK you want and it changes the divider accordingly. If you enter 133 BCLK, it will change to the 1.25 strap.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Set the BCLK you want and it changes the divider accordingly. If you enter 133 BCLK, it will change to the 1.25 strap.


Ah good to know! Having a hard time with the B10 bios. It's much better, a little too better lol. My ram is really struggling but it's faster.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

What sticks are you running right now?


----------



## robbo2

Same sticks I was running before, G.Skill Tridents 9-9-9-24 2000. Can't even get it to pass at 1250 right now.


----------



## Bullant

Any more luck Robbo you try different bios? GTL 2.0 is out too mate
http://www.filedropper.com/gtl20


----------



## robbo2

Yeah I just saw the new GTL, but I think it's still read only. Jack is just trying B10 now and having a hard time of it, so it's not just me haha. F3 has been clocking PSC really well, but it's got the borked NB.


----------



## robbo2

Picked up an RE3. Makes sense since I love 1366 the most out of all platforms that I should buy the best board.


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Yeah I just saw the new GTL, but I think it's still read only. Jack is just trying B10 now and having a hard time of it, so it's not just me haha. F3 has been clocking PSC really well, but it's got the borked NB.


Try 1.25 divider on F3 and see if that will give you uncore.

Starting to dial in things a little, F5H seems to be working okay with Samsung but still not perfect. Sometimes boot 2800, other times not. Haven't done much PSC testing yet.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Still learning this chip (i need XP bad -hopefully will be able to install with the new bioses )


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Try 1.25 divider on F3 and see if that will give you uncore.
> 
> Starting to dial in things a little, F5H seems to be working okay with Samsung but still not perfect. Sometimes boot 2800, other times not. Haven't done much PSC testing yet.


Problem I had with that is 125 means 2666 ram, which I can't get to run. You're still up dude??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Still learning this chip (i need XP bad -hopefully will be able to install with thi new bioses )


Why no XP?


----------



## coolhandluke41

I think bioses or some setting ,try to run *1:1*
here is another dude
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=73933&page=6

http://www.overclock.net/t/1396582/the-gigabyte-z87x-oc-review-with-4770k/50#post_20144658


----------



## robbo2

Mine's not even booting at 4900 1.5v


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Problem I had with that is 125 means 2666 ram, which I can't get to run. You're still up dude??
> Why no XP?


I was still up, got on a roll with ram clocking.


----------



## Bullant

Got my Z87 gear,board is awesome should be going cold really soon


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Got my Z87 gear,board is awesome should be going cold really soon


What did you go with?


----------



## Bullant

Gigabyte OC man from PCCG


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Gigabyte OC man from PCCG


Nice! it's a sweet looking board. Only advice I can offer is if you're using PSC, stick to F3 bios. Everything else has been pretty lousy for me. I'm sure you will do lots of testing though.


----------



## Mikecdm

Did this after messing around 5ghz for a while.

Mikecdm - 7M 23.641 [4770k], Ram @ 1375 ~ 9-12-12-21


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Nice! it's a sweet looking board. Only advice I can offer is if you're using PSC, stick to F3 bios. Everything else has been pretty lousy for me. I'm sure you will do lots of testing though.


Yeah man only tested for about 2-3 hours still dialing in subs,testing B10 atm but will try F3 and the other F5b is it
Nice time Mike


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Picked up an RE3. Makes sense since I love 1366 the most out of all platforms that I should buy the *second* best board.


Fixed that for you









Had an RIIIE and UD9. X58A-OC was still my favorite board!


----------



## baker18

baker18 - 7M 46.610 [3770K], Ram @ 1300 ~ 8-12-8-28


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18*
> 
> baker18 - 7M 46.610 [3770K], Ram @ 1300 ~ 8-12-8-28


Nice time!









I must say, it's a relief to see something non-Haswell here.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Nice! it's a sweet looking board. Only advice I can offer is if you're using PSC, stick to F3 bios. Everything else has been pretty lousy for me. I'm sure you will do lots of testing though.


This board is awesome,has no problem booting in on air @ 8-12-8-28 tWCL6 2800Mhz 1.88v


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Nice! it's a sweet looking board. Only advice I can offer is if you're using PSC, stick to F3 bios. Everything else has been pretty lousy for me. I'm sure you will do lots of testing though.
> 
> 
> 
> This board is awesome,has no problem booting in on air @ 8-12-8-28 tWCL6 2800Mhz 1.88v
Click to expand...

At 1:1 uncore?


----------



## Bullant

Do to mean 4Gh CPU and 4ghz uncore ?


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Did this after messing around 5ghz for a while.
> Mikecdm - 7M 23.641 [4770k], Ram @ 1375 ~ 9-12-12-21


Nice man! I need to get my hands on some samsung.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Fixed that for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had an RIIIE and UD9. X58A-OC was still my favorite board!


Hahaha yeah I have seen them do great things. Problem is they are so hard to find these days!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18*
> 
> baker18 - 7M 46.610 [3770K], Ram @ 1300 ~ 8-12-8-28


Nice and quick for air








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> This board is awesome,has no problem booting in on air @ 8-12-8-28 tWCL6 2800Mhz 1.88v


What bios mate? With B10 I can boot in at decent settings, but as soon as I touch the tertiaries it all seems to fall apart.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Nice man! I need to get my hands on some samsung.
> Hahaha yeah I have seen them do great things. Problem is they are so hard to find these days!
> Nice and quick for air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bios mate? With B10 I can boot in at decent settings, but as soon as I touch the tertiaries it all seems to fall apart.


That was with F3,went straight to B10 and have only tested so far 8-12-8-28 @2666 tWCL6 32M semi tight subs 1.87v will push more on B10 and then try The F bioses
Nearly time for some cold


----------



## Bullant

Still no Memtweakit for z87 Gigabyte board yet?I have the latest one but is read only.Is this the case for all brands Z87?


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Still no Memtweakit for z87 Gigabyte board yet?I have the latest one but is read only.Is this the case for all brands Z87?


It's all boards man, a limitation of the new platform.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> It's all boards man, a limitation of the new platform.


Thanks man was guessing something may have changed in the last few days lol


----------



## 636cc of fury

^any air times guys?


----------



## Bullant

Yes but didn't save it was still testing subs last night,can do another one later,am prepping for cold now







see what my chip is like

Will post some air runs later


----------



## jjjc_93

I've sold my setup for now, will come back to haswell at a later date.


----------



## Splave

pushing some avexir mfr right now, pretty beast







tightning 2nd and thirds now


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Do to mean 4Gh CPU and 4ghz uncore ?


no he means 5Ghz core and 5Ghz uncore


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Do to mean 4Gh CPU and 4ghz uncore ?
> 
> 
> 
> no he means 5Ghz core and 5Ghz uncore
Click to expand...

This! Winning!


----------



## DarkrReign2049

Hows this look? 8M 27.697s

Am I missing anything?


----------



## Bullant

Well that was one cold session I would like to forget


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ Hope you didn't loose anything..the price of early adopters


----------



## Bullant

Yeah parts are ok,but only few days testing on this platform and air seems fine but as soon as I went cold on chip and memory's things didn't play ball,early days will keep testing.Think what CL3P said to find a balance is a key maybe to make this platform work


----------



## coolhandluke41

I always take my time with new stuff ,just found out that VRM on the mobo I'm using gets super hot around 5.0 on h20 and limits my RAM clocking on high frequency it also will limit overall OC ,hooked up my Noctua blowing down and 5.0 on h20 looked really good ,take your time man


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Well that was one cold session I would like to forget


What happen man


----------



## Bullant

Hard to say,when try to boot memory in cold at tight setting it would start to boot then just shut down and I saw CPU at 6.3Ghz but sometimes it would crash at 5.5 ghz I think all these different voltages I'm still unsure off,only went to 2.1 vccin not sure on the others, should I be setting volts like you said on hwbot forum?


----------



## Bullant

seems i had the OC trigger set wrong







Also finding it hard to use 1.25x


----------



## Splave

Maybe raise vccin to 2.3-2.5


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Maybe raise vccin to 2.3-2.5


How cold do temps have to be to raise vccin that high? Will I need to be @ -100 to go 2.3+ vccin,thanks


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Maybe raise vccin to 2.3-2.5
> 
> 
> 
> How cold do temps have to be to raise vccin that high? Will I need to be @ -100 to go 2.3+ vccin,thanks
Click to expand...

I run 2.22 vccin on air. On cold, 2.45v was enough for me to play at +6ghz.


----------



## TheGrayDon10

is 4004 too high? would i have to back it down from there to qualify for this challenge/test? my options are 3991, 3996, and 4004.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> I run 2.22 vccin on air. On cold, 2.45v was enough for me to play at +6ghz.


Thanks man, think I've found my problem was checking bios out today and I see what Ive missed,hopefully be ok now, thanks for the vccin head up


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10*
> 
> is 4004 too high? would i have to back it down from there to qualify for this challenge/test? my options are 3991, 3996, and 4004.


4003 is the limit







4003.00000000


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Lol. doesn't matter anyways, i'm not stable at 3.991 without bumping my vcore to 1.55 and i won't do that.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> Hows this look? 8M 27.697s
> 
> Am I missing anything?


Hey mate, welcome,your memory's I bought of you awhile ago are still going strong,thanks again


----------



## DarkrReign2049

Hey, I almost forgot about those. How are they running?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Hey mate, welcome,your memory's I bought of you awhile ago are still going strong,thanks again


Edit: Update

8M 24.656s


----------



## Splave

Trying to make hynix fast XD about the best I can do

Splave - 7:25:359 - 33x121 - 1576.5MHz - 12-14-13-25-294-2 - ASRock Z87 OCF-M - Avexir 3000mhz 2x4GB/Single Sided Hynix MFR - 1.65v - air/air


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ what's the best strap for MFR +high frequency for validation on this board ?

P.S. you make MFR look fast man


----------



## Splave

125 // 1:13 seems strong

if on ln2, and you hit 145 @ 125, you should jump to 167 strap


----------



## Mustard Tiger

How are you Haswell guys managing to get Windows XP installed?!

I have found the Intel Z87 chipset drivers for XP, but I can't for the life of me get the damn OS installed







I get the old bluescreen when XP tries to look for the HDD. Tried using IDE mode, no joy. Tried streaming drives in with nLite, no joy.

Is it just a Gigabyte issue? Are you guys on Asus boards able to just install XP using the SATA - IDE emulation?

Some great times in this thread by the way...


----------



## jjjc_93

That's strange man.

I had no issues with XP on my Z87X-OC, just set to IDE and turn off 3rd party controllers if any.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****hawk
> 
> How are you Haswell guys managing to get Windows XP installed?!
> 
> I have found the Intel Z87 chipset drivers for XP, but I can't for the life of me get the damn OS installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the old bluescreen when XP tries to look for the HDD. Tried using IDE mode, no joy. Tried streaming drives in with nLite, no joy.
> 
> Is it just a Gigabyte issue? Are you guys on Asus boards able to just install XP using the SATA - IDE emulation?
> 
> Some great times in this thread by the way...


Must be a Gigabyte thing... MSI / Asus / ASRock do not have this issue to my knowledge. I know CHL was saying similar things.


----------



## Mustard Tiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> That's strange man.
> 
> I had no issues with XP on my Z87X-OC, just set to IDE and turn off 3rd party controllers if any.


Thanks for the reply









I wonder what's different with the UD4H though?









I only have the Marvell controllers as 3rd party... I turned them off though, even though the HDD wasn't plugged into any of the Marvell sockets.

Can anybody else with a Gigabyte board confirm success or failure with installing XP?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *****hawk*
> 
> How are you Haswell guys managing to get Windows XP installed?!
> 
> I have found the Intel Z87 chipset drivers for XP, but I can't for the life of me get the damn OS installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the old bluescreen when XP tries to look for the HDD. Tried using IDE mode, no joy. Tried streaming drives in with nLite, no joy.
> 
> Is it just a Gigabyte issue? Are you guys on Asus boards able to just install XP using the SATA - IDE emulation?
> 
> Some great times in this thread by the way...


go here and download
Intel ME driver for Windows XP (Z87 chipset)
Windows XP Z87 OC Buttons driver

http://gigabytedaily.blogspot.com/

P.S. there is also whole thread about this on HWBOT

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=77697


----------



## Mustard Tiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> go here and download
> Intel ME driver for Windows XP (Z87 chipset)
> Windows XP Z87 OC Buttons driver
> 
> http://gigabytedaily.blogspot.com/
> 
> P.S. there is also whole thread about this on HWBOT
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=77697


Thanks coolhandluke (I love the avatar by the way!). I had actually found the z87 chipset drivers for XP - unfortunately my issue is in getting XP to actually install at all!

Setting IDE mode in BIOS and inserting the XP disc, the Windows files are loaded, but I get a bluescreen error: "STOP: 0x0000007b (0xF78B2524, 0xC0000034, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)"

It seems this error is due to the Windows install not recognising any installed HDD. I've tried two different SSDs and a mechanical HDD - all in IDE mode. No joy.


----------



## Bullant

No problem with installing XP for me with Z87 Gigabyte,re flash your bios again dude and see if it fixes your problem

@ dark,memory's still going good mate
Thanks


----------



## Mustard Tiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> No problem with installing XP for me with Z87 Gigabyte,re flash your bios again dude and see if it fixes your problem


I'll try the brand new F6e BIOS tonight...

Already tried: F3, F5 and F6d though









I'm thinking that this motherboard just has to go. It's been nothing but trouble for me so far, and is very unpredictable with memory (one setting will boot into Windows and run memtest / pi 32m one time, and then either fail to POST or get into Windows the next ten times that I reboot).


----------



## Mustard Tiger

So, I fixed the problem. Guess I should post the solution in case anyone else is having trouble:

...It was the SATA port I was using for the DVD drive. Switching the DVD drive to SATA port 1, and the HDD to SATA port2, I was able to install XP (using IDE mode for SATA of course).

Thanks for the help guys - turns out that I was just being a bit of a numpty!


----------



## jjjc_93

Glad to hear it's all sorted dude. That must have been frustrating.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Glad to hear it's all sorted dude. That must have been frustrating.


Overclocking = frustrating


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Overclocking = frustrating


1% results and 99% trouble shooting


----------



## Bullant

^^ true


----------



## coolhandluke41

That's sucks ...I just ordered OCF which should be here on Monday and got a sweet job that will require relocation on ..Monday


----------



## CL3P20

*FYI - XTU adjusts mem timings for haswell...


----------



## Mustard Tiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Overclocking = frustrating


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> 1% results and 99% trouble shooting


^^^ This I am learning!

Down into the high 7.20s now that I'm on XP - can't get close to the top scores in this thread yet though! Guess I have a bit more "troubleshooting" to go


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *****hawk*
> 
> ^^^ This I am learning!
> 
> Down into the high 7.20s now that I'm on XP - can't get close to the top scores in this thread yet though! Guess I have a bit more "troubleshooting" to go


I'm loving your user name dude


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> *FYI - XTU adjusts mem timings for haswell...


?
Operating Systems:Windows 7 *, Windows 8*


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> I'm loving your user name dude


Mods will probably force him to change it soon, if it comes to their attention.


----------



## Mikecdm

Can't delete my double post anymore


----------



## coolhandluke41

he better change it soon since there is time-frame window for this ,otherwise he will have to open up new account


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> *FYI - XTU adjusts mem timings for haswell...


What is this CL3P will it work on XP?and Gigabyte


----------



## CL3P20

I have used it in Win7 so far.. just install dot.net +ME and chipset.. then XTU. Not even sure you need all that to get it working; could be simpler.... I was just setting up my 3d OS and thought to give it a try.

*Intel Xtreme Tuning Utility


----------



## coolhandluke41

I think it's time to nLite Win7 or 8 for Haswell...already have 7 slim
@ CL3P which ver. of 8 is better for cinebench (32 or 64 ) ?


----------



## Bullant

I wonder if it would work on XP CL3P,probably not hey


----------



## Mustard Tiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> I'm loving your user name dude


It's from a show called Trailer Park Boys - fantastic show









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Mods will probably force him to change it soon, if it comes to their attention.


Yeah, I realised this as soon as I saw the first quote of my name - the 'offending' part was starred out. I didn't realise this was a family friendly forum - I wouldn't have chosen the name if I did. I'm happy to change it though (feel free to report it if you like).


----------



## Splave

Damn it Julian


----------



## 636cc of fury

^Bubbles?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> ^Bubbles?


Sounds more like Ricky.


----------



## Bullant

Little bit more testing,nothing to show yet but I can say this platform will pass PSC 32M 8-12-8-28 2736-2800Mhz twcl6 tight subs on air


----------



## CL3P20

playing with efficiency at lower clocks until new RAM..

3.95s off w/ new wazza though


----------



## Bullant

Usain "Rainman" Bullant - 7M 21.687[4770K], Ram @ 1368 ~ 8-12-8-28 Memory on air
Just a warmup lots to sort out still,I think wazza bad on this I ran wazza about 40 seconds late as you can see


----------



## robbo2

On B10! well done dude


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> On B10! well done dude


Yeah I really haven't had much time to test still alot to sort out


----------



## coolhandluke41

the Bull is back .....


----------



## 636cc of fury

Just getting warmed up



http://imgur.com/Aw0Iq8h


----------



## Bullant

Did have a play with this as well bit to tighten up but will get there,early days loud







wont show all my eggs just yet


----------



## Bullant

You bought out the LN2 run early Loud


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Did have a play with this as well bit to tighten up but will get there,early days loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wont show all my eggs just yet


mine finishes 32m

And there are backups for days,. . . . on the Asus, I just ran out of juice after figuring out something big, see what I mean:

l0ud_sil3nc3 - 5:58:531 - 50x100 - 1300MHz - 6-10-6-26-78-1T - Asus M6E- 2x2GB G.Skill 2400 c8 Ripjaw Z -PSC-2.0v -125c / -60c cpu



http://imgur.com/EX8k7OS



it is all in the tertiaries. . .

l0ud_sil3nc3 - 5:57:282 - 50x100 - 1300MHz - 6-10-6-24-78-1T - Asus M6E- 2x2GB G.Skill 2400 c8 Ripjaw Z -PSC-2.0v -125c / -60c cpu



http://imgur.com/2XGRCSr



1.3 seconds, just need to get some juice on Monday and rerun at 4Ghz

The Asrock(s) get here on Monday, busy week ahead:thumb:

pics



http://imgur.com/NlzEiAB





http://imgur.com/iCQde8C





http://imgur.com/4zaHZAT





http://imgur.com/ZAdvhrG


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice man


----------



## robbo2

and it's on hahaha


----------



## Bullant

Nice but early days man,keep push tho


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> and it's on hahaha


It was on last time on Ivy too


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Nice but early days man,keep push tho


For sure bro, I enjoy this game all of us play lol

I can't wait to test some BBSE on cold on the Asrock should be a real screamer, especially if 7-9-6-18 can work at 2800


----------



## jjjc_93

Let the 32m secrecy and sandbagging begin


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Let the 32m secrecy and sandbagging begin


let's just say 19's or bust XD


----------



## Mustard Tiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Little bit more testing,nothing to show yet but I can say this platform will pass PSC 32M 8-12-8-28 2736-2800Mhz twcl6 tight subs on air


Excuse my ignorance but... what the hell kind of memory does CAS8 at 2800Mhz on air?! And what kind of voltage do you need to plough through it to get that?









My trident 2600s can't even manage C10 at 2800, even with 1.8v going through...


----------



## jjjc_93

Vdimm is your friend. PSC and 1.92v or there abouts can boot you in 2800 C8 on really good PSC, but I would be amazed to see it bench there. With some cold maybe.


----------



## coolhandluke41

@ $$$hawk ,some can ran 2800c10 @ 1.65v







on air
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?286315-SuperPi32m-5GHz-amp-4GHz-Haswell-All-Out-Challenge!&p=5192557&viewfull=1#post5192557


----------



## Mustard Tiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @ $$$hawk ,some can ran 2800c10 @ 1.65v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on air
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?286315-SuperPi32m-5GHz-amp-4GHz-Haswell-All-Out-Challenge!&p=5192557&viewfull=1#post5192557


Yeah, I saw that thread, and the review one at ocaholic. One of the main reasons I bought the sticks... mine won't do that though. I can post and get in to XP at 2800 c10, but pi32 fails in under 5 seconds. Takes 1.72v to POST, 1.74 to get into windows, but nothing seems to get it stable. Tried backing other timings right off but no joy so far... C11 is nice and stable tho.

2620 at CAS9 is fine, but 2660 C9 is a no go (again, over 1.7v to POST, fast fail in pi at anything up to 1.8v).

Any sure-fire alternatives I could consider?


----------



## Mustard Tiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Vdimm is your friend. PSC and 1.92v or there abouts can boot you in 2800 C8 on really good PSC, but I would be amazed to see it bench there. With some cold maybe.


1.92v?! Is that remotely safe on air?!

And PSE = patriot viper II sector 5 edition?


----------



## coolhandluke41

it takes time bro (play with your timings/voltages) what board are you on ?..fill up your sig rig -click on your profile /scroll down/edit your rig
P.S. yes 1.92v should be safe


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Vdimm is your friend. PSC and 1.92v or there abouts can boot you in 2800 C8 on really good PSC, but I would be amazed to see it bench there. With some cold maybe.


Given time mate ill try to amaze you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *****hawk*
> 
> Excuse my ignorance but... what the hell kind of memory does CAS8 at 2800Mhz on air?! And what kind of voltage do you need to plough through it to get that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My trident 2600s can't even manage C10 at 2800, even with 1.8v going through...


PSC it passed 2736mhz tWCL6 and with fairly tight subs @1.92v-1.93v


----------



## Mustard Tiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> it takes time bro (play with your timings/voltages) what board are you on ?..fill up your sig rig -click on your profile /scroll down/edit your rig
> P.S. yes 1.92v should be safe


UD4H... not the best board. Kind of regret going gigabyte this time around.

Edit - board can't use any of the straps (hard lock in BIOS when applied) Also, can't do more than 102.5 BCLK). Tried every BIOS so far.


----------



## Mustard Tiger

So PSC is the 2x2Gb 2400Mhz CAS 7 stuff? Can't seem to find any here... is this stuff super-limited legendary kit or something?


----------



## coolhandluke41

PSC (short for Powerchip IC )=older gen 2Gb per module /they don't make them anymore and they are very hard to find ,if you want a kit to play with look here
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?285750-Interesting-memory-deals-thread
http://ramlist.i4memory.com/ddr3/table.php

you want X-series PSC

EDIT ; you mention patriot viper II sector 5 edition,what's model /SN# ?
if you want more info ,you are more then welcome to post here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery

sorry robbo


----------



## 636cc of fury

quick update not to be included as I forgot to switch twcl to 6 XD



http://imgur.com/AmC7XYU


----------



## CL3P20

Made 25's with new wazza setup! Nuther .5sec to catch Splave at these speeds


----------



## jjjc_93

Let us know when you make sub 20s cl3p20.









Seriously though, nice work man.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *****hawk*
> 
> UD4H... not the best board. Kind of regret going gigabyte this time around.
> 
> Edit - board can't use any of the straps (hard lock in BIOS when applied) Also, can't do more than 102.5 BCLK). Tried every BIOS so far.


For the Gigabyte boards, you enter the BCLK you want and the strap should change automatically, i.e. enter 167 BCLK and it should switch to the 1.66x strap.

Also, keep in mind that when you raise the BCLK, you need to lower the uncore multiplier.


----------



## Mustard Tiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> For the Gigabyte boards, you enter the BCLK you want and the strap should change automatically, i.e. enter 167 BCLK and it should switch to the 1.66x strap.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that when you raise the BCLK, you need to lower the uncore multiplier.


Thanks - yeah I've tried that already, unfortunately. Uncore and CPU multi both down to 30x or even lower, memory multi down to 12. Tried either forcing the new strapping directly or just adjusting BCLK to 125. Tried loads of extra chipset voltage, CPU vcore, ring voltage, everything I could think of. Still get a lock in BIOS as soon as I press 'apply'. Same thing happens if I set BCLK to 103.5 or more - hard lock upon apply, and it fails to enforce on reboot.

Tried every BIOS from F3 shipping BIOS to F6e beta. Will keep trying though, sure I'm just missing something.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Hmm... Some of the early BIOSes had issues with BCLK, but the later BIOSes should have fixed that...

Have you tried using the older BIOS (Hit F2 in BIOS) and using the F10 apply and restart option instead of applying live?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Let us know when you make sub 20s cl3p20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, nice work man.


I like spamming with my progress at low clocks. Lets not adopt the old XS stigma of being 'too cool for school' . If you have results post. They dont need to be "epic".

Besides.. I am really dying to see some gigabyte results.. fromsomeone alalready. Boards been out for a while now..







**who is "us" btw.. you got a mouse in your pocket?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> For the Gigabyte boards, you enter the BCLK you want and the strap should change automatically, i.e. enter 167 BCLK and it should switch to the 1.66x strap.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that when you raise the BCLK, you need to lower the uncore multiplier.


Where is your sub mr?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Where is your sub mr?


Hooking the OC back up in the near future (probably tonight). I got a great deal on a MIIF and E8500 so I was messing around with that a bit... but I guess it's time to play with Haswell again. I just got a bit bummed because my chip is so bad...


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Hooking the OC back up in the near future (probably tonight). I got a great deal on a MIIF and E8500 so I was messing around with that a bit... but I guess it's time to play with Haswell again. I just got a bit bummed because my chip is so bad...


Don't need a good cpu for this, that's the beauty of it

I am sure your cpu can do 4Ghz core with 4Ghz uncore, in fact every cpu should be able to do that.

The 5Ghz stuff is where it becomes a bit harder, especially with 5Ghz uncore, some cpu's need very little voltage, some a lot and some will not do 1:1 so just have to bin. I will say they seem to be getting better.


----------



## robbo2

My sub was from the OC board


----------



## Bullant

Yeah where is all these Gigabyte results


----------



## Eeyore888

... That's it...

I'm selling my AMD gear and going Haswell... lol thanks for murdering another AMD fan.


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> I like spamming with my progress at low clocks. Lets not adopt the old XS stigma of being 'too cool for school' . If you have results post. They dont need to be "epic".
> 
> Besides.. I am really dying to see some gigabyte results.. fromsomeone alalready. Boards been out for a while now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **who is "us" btw.. you got a mouse in your pocket?


So much this


----------



## Bullant

I've never been shy to post any results,I would if I could and maybe after today I mite be able to start posting.Ive spent a total of about 2 hours on Pi on this board,reasons why I won't go into


----------



## jjjc_93

Yeah I certainly meant nothing by it, I like see results and progress as much as the next guy.


----------



## Bullant

Yeah I would have said the same "us" it's more as meaning all of us in the thread instead of himself,maybe if look back into thread I mite even have said the same


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> ... That's it...
> 
> I'm selling my AMD gear and going Haswell... lol thanks for murdering another AMD fan.


About time


----------



## 636cc of fury

Just got the OCF in a few hours ago, but ended up having some work to finish up so looks like I will prep tomorrow and start testing some BBSE.

Kinda interested to see other vendor's boards as I have only touched the Asus and MSI Z87 boards.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Borked the Z87X-OC. Flashed B10 to both BIOS chips and it hangs every time trying to enter. I can still boot, so I should be able to flash from Windows... I'll try when I get back from work today.


----------



## Eeyore888

I don't have a ton of money to spend on a board right now. I'm getting the 4770k and Gigabyte UD5H. Will that board give me the same OC potential as the Crosshair?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

You'll likely meet your air/water max OC potential on their lower-end boards like the Z87-D3H as well. Buy the board based on features and looks because all of their Z87X boards should overclock very similarly on air/water.

My favorite (besides the OC boards) is the UD4H... it looks damn good


----------



## Splave

Splave - 7:21:563 - 40x100 - 1333.4MHz - 8-12-8-28-88-1 - ASRock Z87 OCF-M - Gskill 2000mhz 2x2GB/PSC - 1.945v - All on Error


----------



## Bullant

Nice Splave


----------



## robbo2

Nice run Splave







Release the OCF already haha


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Nice Splave


Thanks men


----------



## Eeyore888

Muahahahaha I have my 4770k and UD5H on it's way!!! Hopefully they will be here Friday!!! Now let's see if my Tridents can keep up with you guys


----------



## CL3P20

new sub for me.. *22.9s corrupted 

.98vcore

1.32v SA

2.07v RAM

1.15v Ring

Gskill Trident 2666 C10

7m23.188s



Best i could manage at stock speeds with this RAM. Will tune for 2800 later tonight if I get some time.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ nice run CL3P


----------



## 636cc of fury

OCF is a blast on cold!



http://imgur.com/s8QBIyp





http://imgur.com/AgWUEUF


----------



## Bullant

nice CL3P and Loud


----------



## CL3P20

Thanks. So busy lately. .its nice just to get some time to bench.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> nice CL3P and Loud


Thanks Bull, have a few more kits to try as this one is no good for >2.1v, and 18's are doable at 2600:thumb:

Going to be testing the Giga board this weekend I think, any helpful tips as the last Giga board I used was the X58A OC


----------



## Eeyore888

Yeah tips for the Gigabyte would be sweet!
Nice job hitting under 20s!!!


----------



## Bullant

I'm still coming to grips with this platform myself loud,slowly moving along.I think its all about correct blck strap and a balance to get most out of memory,I really need to put bit more time on it myself

Are you best ivy memory as good on Haswell? Or is it binning all over again?


----------



## 636cc of fury

last screen for this kit.



http://imgur.com/G8Ir0ZZ


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> I'm still coming to grips with this platform myself loud,slowly moving along.I think its all about correct blck strap and a balance to get most out of memory,I really need to put bit more time on it myself
> 
> Are you best ivy memory as good on Haswell? Or is it binning all over again?


Well I these dimms could only take 1.96v on Ivy, and with initial and eventual I am able to squeeze 2.09680 before they fail to boot, so I would say it is time to bin all your kits again, so see if voltage/mhz/cas limitations have changed on Z87.


----------



## Bullant

Yeah I've only tried one kit of ram so far,really nice 4Ghz time man


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Yeah I've only tried one kit of ram so far,really nice 4Ghz time man


Thanks man, looks like 2600 is not going to get below 5:56:5XX, as my best 5Ghz time is about 250ms slower than that.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Thanks man, looks like 2600 is not going to get below 5:56:5XX, as my best 5Ghz time is about 250ms slower than that.


Your 2600mhz time is still really impressive,I'm sure once you have it at even 2666mhz it will be quite low 56s,I think you are going about it the best way you are dialling your self in nice and coming to grips with this platform before pushing to hard on the Mhz. Im sure just mater of time and you have a sub 56


----------



## coolhandluke41

some air action


----------



## Bullant

Nice Luke,how is the board


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Nice Luke,how is the board


I only spend few hours playing with it but so far I'm very pleased

UPDATE
7:21:765 - 40x99.97 - 1399MHz - 9-12-12-21-110-1T - ASRock OCF- 2x4gb Corsair 2666c10 -samsung HCH9-RAM air[2.03v]/cpu H20


this sticks can do 9-12-12-19-108 but since my waza suck = no screene


----------



## DarkrReign2049

New submission.
8m 20.719s


EDIT:
And another. I tweaked a few secondaries and tried a different CPU core.
8M 20.093s


----------



## robbo2

Hey guys, I won't get a chance to update for a few days because I'm out of town. Keep them coming though. Some great times CL3P, Luke and dark.


----------



## coolhandluke41

hopefully I will give you a reason to updated when you come back







,have fun robbo


----------



## cssorkinman

Vishera got some help in the pi dept.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Eeyore888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Vishera got some help in the pi dept.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How the hell did you pull that off?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> How the hell did you pull that off?


very carefully I will post mine after work


----------



## Kryton

I have to agree with cssorkinman - Vishy got some help.


----------



## Eeyore888

Just as I took out my 8350 lol.

Got my Haswell in about 30 minutes ago. I'm going to play around with settings and get familiar with the blue team. I haven't even OC'd the proc and it feels faster than the 8350 @ 4.81ghz.
Plus I didn't even realize that I OC'd the RAM... Looked at aida64 and it's running 2660 9-10-10-28 for some reason, the AMD couldn't even boot at those times!!!


----------



## Mikecdm

You guys have to much patience, i can't even sit through 32m at 7ghz on an 8350, no way i can do it at 4 or 5ghz


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> You guys have to much patience, i can't even sit through 32m at 7ghz on an 8350, no way i can do it at 4 or 5ghz


Patience isn't normally an overclocker's long suit.


----------



## Splave

god, what if you mess up the wazza XD


----------



## robbo2

That x87 instruction blocker working for you guys obviously


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> That x87 instruction blocker working for you guys obviously


I believe it disables X87 instruction set blocking - resulting in lower times. Even if it's obsolete, not sure why AMD chose to block it.
Knocks a good bit off the times , doesn't it?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I believe it disables X87 instruction set blocking - resulting in lower times. Even if it's obsolete, not sure why AMD chose to block it.
> Knocks a good bit off the times , doesn't it?


my question is what does the fix errata do


----------



## Eeyore888

Anyone know why Mem Tweakit isn't working with my system? 4770k gbt UD5H


----------



## CL3P20

Wrong version? Which you using?


----------



## Eeyore888

1.01.1

Is it only ASUS boards?

All the options are greyed out. I tried cpu tweaker and memset but they both say not for this system...

I was really looking forward to using these when I switched to intel lol


----------



## Mustard Tiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> 1.01.1
> 
> Is it only ASUS boards?
> 
> All the options are greyed out. I tried cpu tweaker and memset but they both say not for this system...
> 
> I was really looking forward to using these when I switched to intel lol


You need version 2.00.01:

http://roomyshare.com/File/cbflkhehompg

Enjoy


----------



## robbo2

You can't change mem timings in windows with Haswell. Intel has locked it down







Everything is just read only.


----------



## Bullant

Had a play with ivy today, was improving on 4Ghz but just wasnt able to get it to pass was -157s faster then my best time of 43.016 @ loop11 so was going to be 42.7xx or 42.6xx looking forward to bios update coming for Haswell Gigabyte OC,

Some messing around


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> You can't change mem timings in windows with Haswell. Intel has locked it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is just read only.


You can with the XTU tool.


----------



## Eeyore888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> You can with the XTU tool.


Link


----------



## Splave

Xtu has no xp support


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Xtu has no xp support


Yep


----------



## 636cc of fury

^Useless then, why would you want to adjust timings in W7


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> ^Useless then, why would you want to adjust timings in W7


Quite useless.. but it is the only tool that adjusts timings so far. I wasn't pointing out its usefulness, only its functionality. Maybe we can get geni to mod xtu for us..


----------



## robbo2

Updated. If I missed anyone just let me know. Seems gigabyte has lost a bit of it's PI edge to Asus and Asrock at the moment! Let's hope it's just bios issues.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^ you made mistake there buddy...I'm not that fast


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^ you made mistake there buddy...I'm not that fast


Dammit I knew I would make one lol


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Updated. If I missed anyone just let me know. Seems gigabyte has lost a bit of it's PI edge to Asus and Asrock at the moment! Let's hope it's just bios issues.


Just a bios thing dude,seems to be getting sorted now


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Just a bios thing dude,seems to be getting sorted now


I did see Dino's post on FB, but with each bios that comes out things just get worse and worse for me :/


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> I did see Dino's post on FB, but with each bios that comes out things just get worse and worse for me :/


Yeah he's been working hard on the cold memory problem and seems he's got it sorted and we should see some nice improvements on cold and air on bios to come


----------



## Eeyore888

Mine doesn't seem to like my RAM.
For a while I had my 1866 tridents at 2660 9-10-9-28 but now I can't even get them above 2400 cas 10...


----------



## Bullant

Try a loose tRCD man 12,when using PSC or BBSE just 8-12-8 or 9-12-9 ,you on Haswell hey


----------



## Eeyore888

I'm still getting all the terms for the different options down. Everything has like two or three names lol.

So use the other thing (BCLK?) to OC the ram?

And should I leave the subtimings on auto?


----------



## Bullant

Yeah I just start with 100 Blck and leave all subs on auto to get a feel for what mhz your memory and board can do,then you can slowly start on other stuff like that.Just set you memory divider to 26x ,leave it at 100 bclk to start with


----------



## Eeyore888

Damn GBT board doesn't have any driver support for XP.

Do I even need any of them?


----------



## robbo2

I don't install drivers


----------



## Eeyore888

What about graphics?


----------



## Eeyore888

This is just testing the RAM for now but you guys say to always post pics!
Not a sub because I'm at 4.3








My XP is broken. Trying to get it working right


----------



## 636cc of fury

Waza run with higher memory and, very poor efficiency

l0ud_sil3nc3 - 7:18:938 - 40x100 - 1333.4 MHz - 6-10-6-24-64-1 - OCF - GSkill 2300 c8 2x2GB/PSC - 2.15v - LN2 @ all



http://imgur.com/9fYWWoL



everything is all ready torn down and ready for a repeat tomorrow night



http://imgur.com/JLYNCx0





http://imgur.com/UZX1IaV





http://imgur.com/JXoH5Wr





http://imgur.com/RFK26Sj


----------



## Eeyore888

I think I messed up on servies to turn off. I disabled all of them and couldnt use my keyboard.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> 
> 
> I think I messed up on servies to turn off. I disabled all of them and couldnt use my keyboard.


Yeah, you lost Plug N' Play









Is this thread still filled with nothing but Haswell? I might have to come up with a new Sandy time and break the mold.


----------



## Eeyore888

Meh, I think it's time for a new set of RAM.

What should I grab?









I have no idea what sticks are good bins out their. The Tridents seem to OC really well on freq but not timings, but that could just be my 1866 kit.

EDIT: Hey l0ud, how did you get memtweakit to work on your haswell?... nvm found v2







it works!


----------



## CL3P20

Had some fail tonight pushing HCH9



***..


----------



## Splave

Frozen cl3p?


----------



## CL3P20

Cpu on cold.. ram on air.. ram goes cold on that next fill


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> 
> 
> Frozen cl3p?


that's a good one ..lol


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> Damn GBT board doesn't have any driver support for XP.
> 
> Do I even need any of them?


Which drivers are you looking for? The only ones I install are Intel ME drivers and the OC Button drivers (display drivers too).


----------



## 636cc of fury

epic Splave XD


----------



## Eeyore888

I was looking for a LAN driver but it's not that important. Just got a little annoying having to reboot to 7.


----------



## 636cc of fury

board is a blast on cold!



http://imgur.com/HA32xSk





http://imgur.com/j8eU4Rs





http://imgur.com/2uUvx0U


----------



## Bullant

Nice Loud, I hope to have some results one day soon on cold memory's ,


----------



## Kryton

Updated BD run.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Updated BD run.




Shaved 15 seconds, nice job!


----------



## Kryton

Thanks man.
Gonna try and knock off a few more seconds in just a bit. If anything comes of it, of course I'll post it.


----------



## Eeyore888

I just blew out my first RAM kit















Samsung wonder kit


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> I just blew out my first RAM kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung wonder kit


How high was it clocked?


----------



## Eeyore888

Tried it at 2600 10-12-12 1.7v but only made it a couple seconds into windows. Then tried scaling it down in freq and voltage from their. Finally got it stable to open apps at 2133 9-9-9 1.55v then BIOS wouldn't even load lol even after clearing CMOS and everything else xD
Only got an 8 second 1m run on XP.


----------



## coolhandluke41

This is probably my last Samsung submission


----------



## Splave

nice run luke


----------



## 636cc of fury

The mini yellow board is a beast indeed!

some fun with BFR, 1.87v all air



http://imgur.com/WsR97mX



more PSC binning. . . all air, 1.94v



http://imgur.com/R9OjuJe



a little suicide 4M run, 8M passed at the same settings but BSOD when I ran aida



http://imgur.com/xnijYfK


----------



## Bullant

Beast! ^ really nice suicide run considering the sub timings you running


----------



## 636cc of fury

^thanks man it is nice to finally get over 2666 c8 on air even if it is just for the epeen as there is no semblance of 32m stability without loosening things up.

Either way the little board is rocking and I think it is time to try this cpu in the big one under cold.


----------



## cam51037

Hey guys, can superpi be run in wine on a Linux based system? Wouldn't that give really good times?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Hey guys, can superpi be run in wine on a Linux based system? Wouldn't that give really good times?


It may be able to be run in Wine, but I can't say it would be compatible nor do I think it would help the time.

It looks like I may be able to get some runs in the near future. I finally convinced my BBSE to hit 2600 on air, though they needed 9-11-9 timings. They won't boot/crash quickly with more than 1.80V on air, so I may freeze them to see if it helps. I'll get my OS prepped with my Samsungs and see if I can get down to ~7m22 or so with them and then I'll move over to the BBSE.


----------



## CL3P20

Linux is definitely faster.. just generally not used as a benchmarking platform. It would be fun to compare like timings against the 2x os


----------



## cam51037

Well I found this if anyone's interested: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60264


----------



## robbo2

Crazy sticks l0ud







The 6-10-6-24 sticks I'm talking about


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Crazy sticks l0ud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 6-10-6-24 sticks I'm talking about


Thanks man, they are Dumo's 2300 c8's and it seems that is about all they have in them, even though 3000 7-11-7-28 boots with everything tight it is insta not exact in round so it seems 2666 c6 is going to be the fastest for this kit.

Decided to switch things up as PSC binning under cold can be a bit mundane, so I popped in the Samsung on the air setup ( Mini OCF) and am just shocked how solid this board is



http://imgur.com/0DCgqdb



H100 cooled and 2.02v



http://imgur.com/4zapXyY


----------



## Eeyore888

That's insane!

So do the 1.6v Trident X have a different IC than the 1.65v?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> That's insane!
> 
> So do the 1.6v Trident X have a different IC than the 1.65v?


Not sure but they should be HCH9 or HYK0


----------



## robbo2

I wish that board would arrive in Australia already!


----------



## Eeyore888

Is there any way to tell without ripping off the heat spreader?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> I wish that board would arrive in Australia already!


Dude you are going to love this board, having a hard time deciding what to bench between the M6E, the mini and the big brother because all of them work so well.

Is the M6E available down under yet?


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Dude you are going to love this board, having a hard time deciding what to bench between the M6E, the mini and the big brother because all of them work so well.
> 
> Is the M6E available down under yet?


Yeah they are but pretty limited. My heart is more set on the OCF at this stage hahaha.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> I wish that board would arrive in Australia already!


You and me both







Tho I am thinking of trying the M6E as well

@ Loud ,that mini does look strong


----------



## 636cc of fury

^Indeed it does Bull:thumb:



http://imgur.com/FfF1QKz





http://imgur.com/tE4SElx


----------



## Splave




----------



## Bullant

Funny as Splave,that last bit wasn't expecting that AWESOME









I cant stop laughing at it


----------



## 636cc of fury

^Unbelievable I just shat brix after seeing that Allen, winning indeed


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> ^Unbelievable I just shat brix after seeing that Allen, winning indeed


It sure is a classic


----------



## Bullant

Just rang a a couple PC shops in ozzy and waiting to hear back on when OCF is for sale,seems they have no idea.What is that saying ,all good things come to those who wait


----------



## robbo2

I hate waiting


----------



## coolhandluke41

coolhandluke41- 7:20:844 - 40x100 - 1400MHz 9-12-12-21-108-1 - Asrock Z87 OCF - Gskill 2600 C10 2x4GB/HYKO - 2.03v - CPU Water custom / Ram Air
no ram-disk/none stripped XP


----------



## Bullant

Nice one Luke


----------



## Mr357

Can anyone link me a download for wazza? I've looked everywhere and haven't been able to find anything.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Manual wazza is just a blank file that you create to move around. Look up OCX SPI Tweaker for automated wazza.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Manual wazza is just a blank file that you create to move around. Look up OCX SPI Tweaker for automated wazza.


Thought so. What I meant was OCX; I haven't had much luck finding anything other than guides for that.

EDIT: Found it! It's from 2010, but that shouldn't matter, right?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

That's the one!


----------



## Mr357

Not sure if it was because of wazza, but I shaved some time off









Mr357 - 8M 15.765 [2700K], Ram @ 1067.1 ~ 9-10-10-26


----------



## coolhandluke41

update

coolhandluke41- 7:20:765 - 40x100 - 1400MHz 9-12-12-18-108-1 - Asrock Z87 OCF - Gskill 2600 C10


----------



## Bullant

Very nice Luke,I think we should ban all OCF results until Robbo and I get one


----------



## coolhandluke41

I feel your pain man.









@ robbo ..you can update it now








thank you


----------



## ML241

AMD FX-4100 Zambezi - 19m 40.891s

2000Mhz RAM 10-10-10-28
2500Mhz - NB
2500Mhz - HT-Link


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ML241*
> 
> 
> 
> AMD FX-4100 Zambezi - 19m 40.891s
> 
> 2000Mhz RAM 10-10-10-28
> 2500Mhz - NB
> 2500Mhz - HT-Link


Nice time!









You took the #1 spot for Zambezi


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I feel your pain man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ robbo ..you can update it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you


Done







Great time dude
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Nice time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You took the #1 spot for Zambezi


Now Kryton will have to go to all the trouble of setting it up and running again with Stilt's x57 blocker just so he can get his number 1 spot back lol


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great time dude
> 
> Now Kryton will have to go to all the trouble of setting it up and running again with Stilt's x57 blocker just so he can get his number 1 spot back lol












Nice run ML241!









Now it's time to get busy again. Not right away since I already have something else going on but soon.


----------



## ML241

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Now it's time to get busy again. Not right away since I already have something else going on but soon.


I'm sure you'll get the tittle back. I'm OK to loosing to a Dwarf fan, LOL.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Not sure if it was because of wazza, but I shaved some time off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr357 - 8M 15.765 [2700K], Ram @ 1067.1 ~ 9-10-10-26


I know I didn't move up in the rankings, but I had hoped you would update my time


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> I know I didn't move up in the rankings, but I had hoped you would update my time


Sorry dude! updated you now


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Sorry dude! updated you now


Sweet, thanks!


----------



## robbo2

Have some updates for myself. Still playing with old hardware cause I'm getting no where with Haswell! Seems my sticks are getting worse and worse with each new bios lol

Wolfdale



Bloomfield


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ just have fun with what you got man..pretty soon you will be flying again .."patience is golden"...









P.S. hate to do this again ..
had some "rejects" here
coolhandluke41- 7:20:375 - 40x100.1 - 1400MHz 9-12-12-18-108-1 - Asrock Z87 OCF - Corsair 2666[Samsung] C10 (2.03v) CPU-H20,RAM-Air


----------



## Splave

Expensive rejects mang


----------



## coolhandluke41

no kidding


----------



## Eeyore888

What board do you have for your Haswell right now Robbo?


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> What board do you have for your Haswell right now Robbo?


Using a Z87-OC. Giga are working on a new bios for it that will hopefully help with mem clocking.


----------



## 636cc of fury

There is always this shiny bright yellow board that works well with every ic



http://imgur.com/2kzAk5g


dialed in before going cold on the Sammies:thumb:


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> There is always this shiny bright yellow board that works well with every ic


I don't wanna hear about it!









Looking good as always l0ud


----------



## Eeyore888

Nice job on the 5ghz. I got a bad scratch it in the silicon lottery : /

Will the OC update apply to the UD5H as well?

BTW When they name the board "Ultradurable" that is no joke! I dropped mine 5ft off the ground and it still works!


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> Nice job on the 5ghz. I got a bad scratch it in the silicon lottery : /
> 
> Will the OC update apply to the UD5H as well?
> 
> BTW When they name the board "Ultradurable" that is no joke! I dropped mine 5ft off the ground and it still works!


LOL! how did you manage that?

I don't know about the UD5H bios. You can try the Beta bios from here http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios.html


----------



## Eeyore888

It was during my rebuild lol luckily it was attached to a tray. The part of my desk I was mounting it in slipped off the table.

I have the f6j bios right now. I will try the n when I get iI get home, thank you sir!


----------



## Splave

Splave - 7:19:797 - 39x102.5 - 1436MHz 9-12-12-17-106-1 - Asrock Z87 OCF - Corsair 2666 C10 2x4GB - 2.09v - Air/Air


Stupid good Corsairs XD

Have to work on rtl's for 2933 and bump vdimm a notch


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice


----------



## CL3P20

@splave - trfc 108 at 2933 isnt too beast?


----------



## Splave

Hey cl3p, nah it was fine after I raised from 2.098 to 2.11

Rtl at 2933 is pretty tricky though still working on it.


----------



## Bullant

Nice Splave


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Hey cl3p, nah it was fine after I raised from 2.098 to 2.11
> 
> Rtl at 2933 is pretty tricky though still working on it.


Pretty epic sammies there.


----------



## Bullant

Did some single and dual testing on Haswell on my new memory's,so thought I see how they fair on Ivy
Memory is on Air 1.92v, PSC


----------



## Splave




----------



## Bullant

Lol that is awesome ,don't know were you find them


----------



## Splave




----------



## robbo2

All settings shown like a baws







Nice run Splave!


----------



## 636cc of fury

some 4G action with Sammies under cold!



http://imgur.com/ptTX0wO


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Do they have any sort of CB? I may freeze mine once I get around to tweaking.


----------



## Splave

They wack out passed -35ish


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Thank you sir! Now to figure out a way to make my dominance pot cool them...


----------



## Splave

hey bro, I just put a line of tim on the top bar of the platinums, squish on the dominator pot and weasel a probe inside and pour







pretty fun, because you only have to pour once every 5-10 minutes


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Haha yeah... that's what I was planning on doing. It would be nice if Corsair didn't glue these things though.


----------



## coolhandluke41

coolhandluke41- 7:20:047 - 39x102.63 - 1435.7 MHz - 9-12-12-17-110-1T - Asrock -OCF - Gskill 2600 C10 - 2x4gb - 2.163v - h2o/LN2-40


almost


----------



## Splave

Splave - 7:22:250 - 31x129 - 1549MHz - 12-14-13-17-266-2 - ASRock MOCF - ADATA 2800 4x4gb - 1.75v - Air/Air


Hynix ballin XD


----------



## CL3P20

Hot result luke!


----------



## Bullant

Nice results guys ^^


----------



## Eeyore888

3099mhz ram


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> 3099mhz ram


with uncore at 1:1 ..


----------



## 636cc of fury

Can not for the life of me figure out why 4Ghz is soooo slow when 5Ghz is just right:



http://imgur.com/gjQ4NIi





http://imgur.com/pk2tbZx


----------



## HobieCat

Slow? That's the fastest 4ghz time yet. Am I missing something here


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Slow? That's the fastest 4ghz time yet. Am I missing something here


Maybe here, but this is the target

AndreYang- 7:17.203 - 40x100.00 - 1333.3MHz - 6-11-7-24-64-1 - ASUS Maximus VI Extreme- GSkill 2500mhz 2x2GB/PSC - 2.2v - LN2 CPU/Mem


----------



## Bullant

Very nice Loud,could it be your rtls on 4Ghz runs ?


----------



## CL3P20

Got to perform ritual goat sacrifice to appease the 4ghz 32m gods..

*obviously. .


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Maybe here, but this is the target
> 
> AndreYang- 7:17.203 - 40x100.00 - 1333.3MHz - 6-11-7-24-64-1 - ASUS Maximus VI Extreme- GSkill 2500mhz 2x2GB/PSC - 2.2v - LN2 CPU/Mem


I have a theory, call you later brahhhh


----------



## robbo2

Updated. Kick ass result Luke







lol'd pretty hard at l0ud's 'slow' run haha. Good job!


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ you massed up again ..lol..the second sreene was @ 4004 (I just posted for amusement since upper allowable is 4003 ) ..I didn't realize until I took a screen-shot ,don't know how I missed this in bios


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ you massed up again ..lol..the second sreene was @ 4004 (I just posted for amusement since upper allowable is 4003 ) ..I didn't realize until I took a screen-shot ,don't know how I missed this in bios


I did notice that, but I was going to allow it since it's just a step over. If you want me to put your other time down just let me know.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> I have a theory, call you later brahhhh


Or maybe one tertiary timing bit tight







Can I be brahhh too if I show gold board


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Or maybe one tertiary timing bit tight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be brahhh too if I show gold board


In my brahhhh:thumb:


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ you massed up again ..lol..the second sreene was @ 4004 (I just posted for amusement since upper allowable is 4003 ) ..I didn't realize until I took a screen-shot ,don't know how I missed this in bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did notice that, but I was going to allow it since it's just a step over. If you want me to put your other time down just let me know.
Click to expand...

if you and everyone else is cool with it I'm all for it


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> In my brahhhh:thumb:


hehehh


----------



## coolhandluke41

Trident [email protected] (2.163v-Air )..I think I need fresh OS ,ren this with RAM-disc and it's still slow


----------



## Bullant

Nice luke


----------



## coolhandluke41

I think some cold would help


----------



## CL3P20

Looks like your waza is improving CHL.. your available is up again! Nice run man, keep pushing for 18!


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Looks like your waza is improving CHL.. your available is up again! Nice run man, keep pushing for 18!


that's what I was after ,but still short (gain a little with fresh OS install ,trying to be around 600xx.. ) ..don't know what I'm doing wrong







,when I'm running DiskRam it's a lot worst (post #1421)
P.S. managed complete run with initial 5.047 but it was slow


----------



## 636cc of fury

Slow start is usually a fast finish for me while fast start is always slower.


----------



## CL3P20

Georges 32m is like a heavy train on a downhill track..


----------



## coolhandluke41

thanks for this helpful tips..lol


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Georges 32m is like a heavy train on a downhill track..


that usually ends up like this


----------



## robbo2

New bios for the Gigabyte OC is much better. Have to start working on 2666 and see if I can get it.


----------



## Splave




----------



## robbo2

Most of my sticks are booting at 2666, but best I can manage is loop 15







Shame because it's much quicker.


----------



## coolhandluke41

looking good robbo


----------



## Bullant

Fired the board up first time today,still have a lot to learn on this board and platform,memory is on air 1.93v PSC
Still need to install ram disk

Usain "Rainman" Bullant - 7M 20.766 [4770K], Ram @ 1368 ~ 8-12-8-28


----------



## CL3P20

Bulls in the kitchen like..


----------



## 636cc of fury

^Winning


----------



## Splave

Donk Donk Donk


----------



## Bullant

Ahaha,you guys ,nice


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Donk Donk Donk


...love the crap you post









@ Bull ..enjoy it man


----------



## robbo2

Haha! Those are good


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Haha! Those are good


Funny stuff


----------



## robbo2

Small update. Don't think I will get anymore without going cold.


----------



## Bullant

Nice Robbo


----------



## Bullant

First time sub 0 with this board and was really liking it,was just testing new chip no results yet.This was passing a few loops of 32M,just need to work out volts and other stuff


----------



## Splave

very nice man whats the cb on that guy


----------



## robbo2

Awesome Bull! everything looking tight


----------



## Bullant

Hey guys
@ Splave, CB was at -136 dude but I also think I may have had a bad mount too.Wont know for sure until I test again









Thanks Rob


----------



## coolhandluke41

coolhandluke41 -7:19:781 - 49x100.06 - 1333.5 MHz - 7-11-6-24-79-1T - ASRock -OCF - Gskill 2200 C7 (PSC) - 2x2gb - 2.163v - h2o/LN2 -140




and some 5.0

5:57:516 -50x100.06 - 1333.5 MHz - 7-11-6-24-79-1T -ASRock OCF -Gskill 2200 C7


----------



## Eeyore888

Nice! How does that conformal coating work? Can you actually spill stuff on that thing without killing it?


----------



## Bullant

Hey,had the board for a little over a week so it was 5Ghz time,second time cold memory's on this board still trying to dial myself into board and haswell .Still plenty of things to improve on but its a start


----------



## CL3P20

Their company slogan should be "ASrock.. $ hit just works"


----------



## Bullant

Hey CL3P,yeah it is a very nice board


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Hey,had the board for a little over a week so it was 5Ghz time,second time cold memory's on this board still trying to dial myself into board and haswell .Still plenty of things to improve on but its a start


Great results bro and great RAM


----------



## Bullant

Thanks man,never tested uncore on air yet mate,still need to buy a air HS,CPU was on SS -25 ,it takes a fair bit of correct settings and imc ,ioa,iod volts in getting memory to run at these speeds.When I first tried ,it was instant fail.


----------



## Eeyore888

I've had a terrible time trying to figure out all these new voltages compared to the AMD side... Just when I finally got the hang of AMD settings, Intel had to release Haswell xD

Trying to keep up with you guys, even being behind by 6 seconds, is a religious undertaking to say the least.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> I've had a terrible time trying to figure out all these new voltages compared to the AMD side... Just when I finally got the hang of AMD settings, Intel had to release Haswell xD
> 
> Trying to keep up with you guys, even being behind by 6 seconds, is a religious undertaking to say the least.


Dude I'm still struggling with them







I've only just started to get 2666 to run and it's slow. Funnily enough it's with those G.Skill Flares I posted up in the memory section.


----------



## Bullant

Had a little revisit on Gigga OC today testing new bios,will need to revisit later, had to cut short session


----------



## Mikecdm

Some fun with little asrocker and some samsungs

Mikecdm - 7M 19.860 [4770K], Ram @ 1435.7 9-12-12-15


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ 1500 or 2500 ?


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ 1500 or 2500 ?


These ones are Ivy release sticks with old numbering style, 0340.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> coolhandluke41 -7:19:781 - 49x100.06 - 1333.5 MHz - 7-11-6-24-79-1T - ASRock -OCF - Gskill 2200 C7 (PSC) - 2x2gb - 2.163v - h2o/LN2 -140


Nice dude! I was hearing that the 2200 C7 stuff was not performing so well, but you prove that all wrong








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Had a little revisit on Gigga OC today testing new bios,will need to revisit later, had to cut short session


Opa







Those are some crazzzzy sticks mate.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Some fun with little asrocker and some samsungs
> 
> Mikecdm - 7M 19.860 [4770K], Ram @ 1435.7 9-12-12-15


Getting ready for MOA are you? haha congrats on making it mate! I wish you all the best


----------



## Bullant

Nice run Mike,we better pull out our fingers robbo otherwise we be pushed out of your little top 5 list


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Nice run Mike,we better pull out our fingers robbo otherwise we be pushed out of your little top 5 list


I'll say! Seems you have to freeze your ram to make the top 5 in haswell lol. Epic!


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> I'll say! Seems you have to freeze your ram to make the top 5 in haswell lol. Epic!


----------



## Bullant

Ahahahaha awesome ^


----------



## Mr357

I know this isn't the right place to ask this, but I figure this thread gets off topic enough.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Does anyone have some Hyper's they'd be willing to sell me? If not, what kit should I go for? I'm kinda limited to 2133, so I'm shooting for minimal timings.

Please PM me if you'd like to do business


----------



## robbo2

Started to get 2666 rolling along better.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Getting ready for MOA are you? haha congrats on making it mate! I wish you all the best


It's break time from the MSI, I actually hope that I never have to use it again. So anything learned on the asrocker might be useless on the msi. Thanks though and I look forward to MOA, first time going thanks to a little bit of hard work, intel rma for giving me a decent chip and splave for not participating.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Nice run Mike,we better pull out our fingers robbo otherwise we be pushed out of your little top 5 list


Thanks, now i need to get the psc to work. They've been nothing but trouble.


----------



## coolhandluke41

getting there robbo


----------



## robbo2

Thanks Luke!


----------



## Eeyore888

You can RMA your chip? lol


----------



## Bullant

5GHz Getting there


----------



## robbo2

Looking real good mate!


----------



## Bullant

Thanks Rob,working on this now


----------



## Bullant

Had to cut short the session,corrupt windows not long after this run







I tested 4Ghz the other day and don't know what's up with it efficiency @ cold clocks


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Had to cut short the session,corrupt windows not long after this run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested 4Ghz the other day and don't know what's up with it efficiency @ cold clocks


nothing new ..same here and others are complaining as well ,BTW great run buddy


----------



## Splave

go bull go


----------



## Bullant

I did manage to do this run with tRAS 22 before i corrupted windows,think it may have been a bad waza run or maybe was loosing efficiency at tRAS 22,will try it again soon.


----------



## robbo2

First crack at sub zero today! What a blast







Didn't use my best sticks because it was more of a learning thing. Keen to improve on this for sure. Big thank you to Bullant for sending me the pot. You're a legend mate


----------



## Bullant

Awesome start Robbo


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> First crack at sub zero today! What a blast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't use my best sticks because it was more of a learning thing. Keen to improve on this for sure. Big thank you to Bullant for sending me the pot. You're a legend mate


Nice job!









Out of curiosity, what sticks were you using?


----------



## Splave

nice


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Nice job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, what sticks were you using?


Mushkin 2000 7-10-9-28 sticks


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Mushkin 2000 7-10-9-28 sticks


2600 seems pretty good if you ask me. What IC's do those have in them?


----------



## Bullant

I think Robbo is just testing the waters of cold mems before he unleashes everything on 4Ghz


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> 2600 seems pretty good if you ask me. What IC's do those have in them?


PSC mate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> I think Robbo is just crying in the corner and about to throw his setup out the window


Fixed


----------



## Bullant

Board related? ^^^^


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Board related? ^^^^


Nah dude just testing some sticks that I was expecting more from.


----------



## Bullant

Cold is your friend with memory,you getting dims cold,-100+


----------



## Eeyore888

Where do you guys find these magic RAM kits...


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> Where do you guys find these magic RAM kits...


Splave claims the stuff is coming out of his ears, so I'd shoot him a PM and see what he has for sale.


----------



## Mr357

Quick and dirty Thuban run



Mr357 - 16M 52.313 [1090T], Ram @ 953.2 ~ 7-7-7-20


----------



## Bullant

So had few lrts Ln2 left the other day and decided to give ivy 5Ghz another shot,not quite there,this was .172s faster then my best time at loop 13 and with my last loop sorted out this would of been easy 6m 15.7-- or maybe 6M 15.6-- Next time


----------



## robbo2

Nice dude! Rocking 4 sticks again I see


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ yeah ..bull is quite a force with his 4x2 combo








..i'm a little jelly you guys can find so many good Pis kits in AU
P.S. good luck Usain


----------



## Bullant

Yeah,ivy 2x4Gb was strong,tho I do believe on my recent testing on ivy I could pull a 6M 15.9-- on 2x2Gb,only about .250ms between the two in my testing because 2x2Gb can push much higher Mhz and tighter tRFC and tRAS.I have tested 2x2Gb and 4x2Gb a lot.
Have to say guys,anyone looking to get into cold mem benching I highly recommend a OCF,this thing was made for this,Its like cruise control.When benching cold memory its not all about results its about how the board responds to cold memory and this board is solid,makes me want to try a OCF Z77 now


----------



## coolhandluke41

love this boards ,have z77 and 87 ..just wicked


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> love this boards ,have z77 and 87 ..just wicked


Yeah,bit latter i want to get the OCFM


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Quick and dirty Thuban run
> 
> 
> 
> Mr357 - 16M 52.313 [1090T], Ram @ 953.2 ~ 7-7-7-20


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*


----------



## robbo2

Sorry dude, forgot to add it. I'm pretty bad at this









Would love to get my hands on a OCF, but money prevents me


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dude, forgot to add it. I'm pretty bad at this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to get my hands on a OCF, but money prevents me


Not a problem, thanks


----------



## Bullant

Tossed up what PC shop to buy a chip today and so I bought one,going on batch number it looks like early batch,doesn't look good but will test it and see. L307B


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Tossed up what PC shop to buy a chip today and so I bought one,going on batch number it looks like early batch,doesn't look good but will test it and see. L307B


Ask Jack where he got his


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Ask Jack where he got his


Yeah I got my last one from where he got his,will test this one for bit


----------



## Bullant

Just testing new chip,single dim,no waza.Seems good imc so far, memory on air 1.93v


----------



## Splave

keeper


----------



## Bullant

^^


----------



## topdog

A bit late to the show but had a run with the Sandy Bridge today

good enough for the top spot


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topdog*
> 
> A bit late to the show but had a run with the Sandy Bridge today
> 
> good enough for the top spot


Very nice! That's awesome!


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topdog*
> 
> A bit late to the show but had a run with the Sandy Bridge today
> 
> good enough for the top spot


Well there goes my third place


----------



## Bullant

Another chip on its way,im told its a L309 batch same as my first chip ,thought the shop would of sold all of them by now.The first one was only 6.1Ghz max 32M chip,hopefully it better then first one,if not may just mess with 4-5Ghz for awhile with this one


----------



## Eeyore888

How do you get a store to let you freeze a chip then exchange it for a new one? lol


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> How do you get a store to let you freeze a chip then exchange it for a new one? lol


easy.. buy .. test... return


----------



## Bullant

New chip 4 cores HT enabled on water testing stability,hopefully it will







on ln2


----------



## robbo2

Go go go Bull!


----------



## 636cc of fury

l0ud_sil3nc3 - 7:23:938 - 39x102.6 - 1504.2 MHz - 11-14-13-24-266-1T - Z87M OCF - Corsair 3000 2x4GB/MFR - 1.85v - [email protected]



http://imgur.com/xGGXw1S



l0ud_sil3nc3 - 6:01:859 - 48x104.2 - 1527.8 MHz - 11-14-13-24-266-1T - Z87M OCF - Corsair 3000 2x4GB/MFR - 1.85v - [email protected]



http://imgur.com/cjJhjao


----------



## Bullant

Very nice loud,i like you dedication


----------



## Splave

^ agreed

cold time coming?


----------



## Bullant

Yeah his cold times will be interesting with those memory's


----------



## 636cc of fury

same cpu from the prior session starting the night off well:



http://imgur.com/e8q40wC



finally caught myself



http://imgur.com/o9D9fGz



getting closer. . .



http://imgur.com/qsDl4Ls



and FAIL:



http://imgur.com/f4O9PgC



sooooo close yet so far will keep going till I run out of juice since I will be out of town for most of the week which means no bench time


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ better then 5:55.781...getting there man


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> same cpu from the prior session starting the night off well:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/e8q40wC
> 
> 
> 
> finally caught myself
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/o9D9fGz
> 
> 
> 
> getting closer. . .
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/qsDl4Ls
> 
> 
> 
> and FAIL:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/f4O9PgC
> 
> 
> 
> sooooo close yet so far will keep going till I run out of juice since I will be out of town for most of the week which means no bench time


You Beast you


----------



## Splave

Started benching this morning....couldnt get cpu to run 5ghz 1.45v on SS







so forced to kick down to 4ghz...Glad I did









This got me excited










But this made it so worth the last 2 months of trying. 3-5 sessions a week :O

Splave - 7:17:188 - 31x129 - 1376MHz - 6-10-6-21-68-1 - ASRock z87 OCF - G.Skill 2400mhz 2x2GB/PSC - 2.28v - SS / Ln2


----------



## Bullant

Really nice Splave crazy run,I really like your sportsmanship I notice you always keep your Ghz on 4ghz and 5Ghz when some of us push it over a little including myself within the rules like 4.002 and 5.002 ,I guess you giving us a chance


----------



## robbo2

AWESOME SPLAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Updated OP. Haven't added my Haswell time because I expect Bull to bump me straight back off anyway haha. Do I get my sandy spot back though


----------



## Bullant

I really haven't tried 4 ghz on cold yet,going to have another go today on 5 ghz,seems this new chip has good imc but is junk freq the worst I have tested on freqHow the new Gigga bios Rob XO4?


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> I really haven't tried 4 ghz on cold yet,going to have another go today on 5 ghz,seems this new chip has good imc but is junk freq the worst I have tested on freqHow the new Gigga bios Rob XO4?


Much of the same mate. Since X01 it's been pretty good. X04 just addresses the 3DM01 boost that was broken, but the core multiplier is now broken haha. Have to use turbo if you want to overclock the multi.


----------



## Bullant

Yeah I have XO4 installed and prepped for some cold memory and was going to give it a spin while the OCF drys


----------



## coolhandluke41

coolhandluke41 -7:19:297 - 40x100.01 - 1300 MHz - 6-10-6-24-67-1T - Asus Impact - Gskill 2000 (PSC) - 2x2gb - 2.100v - h2o/LN2 -115
retail HS/bad efficiency since this is testing OS

[email protected] was in reach ,need to cool them down next time
smaller HS wouldn't clear H20 block/pot


----------



## Splave

^ nice, with better sinks on the mem your 2600 timings should be good to go 2666. Impressive insulation job on the impact! Mine is 8 layers of lacquer then a bit of vas. This dragonskin?


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ you can see from the pic above how fat does mounting nuts for the water block are ...pot would interfere with any short HS so I have to find/replace two screws and nuts next to the modules,as for insulation ,,combination of skin(front),LET(back) and vas.(daughterboard)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








P.S. nice run on your part bro







,..that's how I got my previous best 4.0 (was running 5.0 bench and when I switched to 4.0-forgot to change vcore







,it works sometimes )


----------



## Bullant

Really nice run Luke


----------



## Kryton

I haven't forgotten about the thread guys, I don't have an AM3+ setup ATM and probrably won't for awhile.
Catching the top BD run will be almost impossible unless I too run Win 8 - I've already tried it with XP and got close but not close enough.

With the known issues with Win 8, I'll keep trying with XP.


----------



## Eeyore888

Nice job on the 17 mark!

If someone has the time, could they PM and help me through setting up XP for Pi? All my runs are terrible!


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> Nice job on the 17 mark!
> 
> If someone has the time, could they PM and help me through setting up XP for Pi? All my runs are terrible!


Have you read the guide linked in the OP mate? That will give you a good start. After that I would spend some time fine tuning the system such as all you ram timings, sub timings and tertiaries.


----------



## Eeyore888

I've gone through it a few times. My problem is with cutting XP down. nLite just doesn't like me lol

I'll give her another go and see what I come up with... Plus I need to find someone selling one of those sexy G.Skill Pi kits! The higher freq Tridents are EXPENSIVE!


----------



## robbo2

Just don't use nLite. Disable the services like it says to in the guide.


----------



## Eeyore888

Ok so here is what I got...

First stab at it... 7.48.015


Then messed with the times... 7.43.015


And this is all I could come up with. This RAM doesn't like being reset. I'll run it at certain settings, change other settings, get a power cycle, revert to last known working settings and get another power cycle... Plus I don't know if it's my RAM, CPU or OS that is giving me such horrible times. I feel like 2400 should get better than 7.42.9...

Eeyore888 - 7m 42.953s [i7-4770k], Ram @ 1200 ~ 10-12-11-30


----------



## CL3P20

@ eyore - Nlite is for after you know what services to rip out... takes a bit of play to get it right. I think I must have made over a dozen copies of XP before I had 2x that were functional. As for your issues with restarting... what your seeing is IMC behavior. **Make sure you have 'MRC Fastboot' disabled in BIOS.  should help RAM training.. and fix some of those 'fail to post' moments.


----------



## Splave

try some bbse today


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Ooooohhh results results!


----------



## Bullant

Not quite pass yet but starting to work it out,was only able to get to -140 tonight,will keep pushing
Had a couple better runs then this one but this one did the most loops
http://postimage.org/


----------



## Redwoodz

Been awhile since I've run SuperPi,and since my current 24/7 settings are @ 3.996,lets see how I do.Going to run it as is at first,Windows 8 64,no tweaks. I think I should be close to top AMD score. Be back in about 17 min. with results.


----------



## Redwoodz

Well,well









16m 15.931s [960T] RAM @ 864MHz 6-6-6-23-31



Good ole Hypers still hangin tuff @ 1.81v


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> Well,well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16m 15.931s [960T] RAM @ 864MHz 6-6-6-23-31
> 
> 
> 
> Good ole Hypers still hangin tuff @ 1.81v


Is that Windows 8?


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Is that Windows 8?


Yes it is.Forgot about the W8 timer thing,here's Windows 7

16m 14.736s


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> Yes it is.Forgot about the W8 timer thing,here's Windows 7
> 
> 16m 14.736s


I wasn't accusing you of a fraud score or anything; I was just surprised to see a W8 run.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> I wasn't accusing you of a fraud score or anything; I was just surprised to see a W8 run.


Didn't think that,there's been an uproar lately over at HWBOT.org using Windows 8 in benches.Seems the watchdog timer is not functional,allowing mostly Intel CPU's to report false information. Since I seem to be the top AMD score I figured I better follow the rules,since it says HWBOT rules apply to this thread.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> Didn't think that,there's been an uproar lately over at HWBOT.org using Windows 8 in benches.Seems the watchdog timer is not functional,allowing mostly Intel CPU's to report false information. Since I seem to be the top AMD score I figured I better follow the rules,since it says HWBOT rules apply to this thread.


I know about the W8 RTC issue, but I wouldn't accuse you of cheating, especially not in a challenge that's just for fun.


----------



## Kryton

Now that's a terrific run Red!









I'll have to get busy and see how close I can get to that soon.


----------



## robbo2

About windows 8. I know it has been banned from the bot and we are following bot rules, but we aren't playing for anything more then bragging rights. Unless someone really objects, I will let it stay. Besides, XP is still faster


----------



## Bullant

Hows your cold memory benching going Robbo,you done much more of it?


----------



## Bullant

So im currently benching now,starting off pretty good had few better then this but its a start
http://postimage.org/
http://postimg.org/image/rb5t5rje9/full/


----------



## coolhandluke41

Oh boy ...


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Hows your cold memory benching going Robbo,you done much more of it?


Not lately dude. Have some stuff to pay for before I can afford the $150 to fill my dewar


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Not lately dude. Have some stuff to pay for before I can afford the $150 to fill my dewar


yeah ln2 not cheap here in ozzy


----------



## Eeyore888

With the conformal coating on that ASRock, do you still need to use vaseline?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Hows your cold memory benching going Robbo,you done much more of it?
> 
> 
> 
> Not lately dude. Have some stuff to pay for before I can afford the $150 to fill my dewar
Click to expand...

just picked up 25L for $26 out the door,(not trying to "rub it in" bro ,sorry to hear that )

@Eeyore888..nope


----------



## Splave

230l delivered is $125 after fees rental and delivery


----------



## robbo2

I pay 3ltr delivered which it actually pretty good from what I have seen around Aus.

Updated Luke's time and redwoodz to top Thuban spot!


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> With the conformal coating on that ASRock, do you still need to use vaseline?


Hey yeah I use a little vas still,but if you see the board in person it is really nice with the coating and even better to bench with.As a memory bencher this board is so good from how the bios is set out to how it performs

Yeah I pay rip off for ln2 that's why I've done not much cold benching on Haswell at all,am going to shop around see what I can get tho


----------



## coolhandluke41

will give my BBSE a spin on this tiny board ,the spreaders from Blitz and the spacing on this board are made for each other (probe goes in between them without tape )

P.S. as for Ln2 definitely what Bull said ,they try to charge me almost 3x what I'm paying now ,20 miles away from this supply store


----------



## Bullant

Installed a fresh windows last night,mite give some cold men's ago again today.


----------



## Eeyore888

I want one of those boards sooooooooo badly!

What is the difference between the Formula and the Formula/ac?


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want one of those boards sooooooooo badly!
> 
> What is the difference between the Formula and the Formula/ac?


Im not sure what difference between two boards are,haven't really looked at the ac not sure if it even comes with coating







Its not here in ozzy as far as I can tell.The OCF is good tho


----------



## coolhandluke41

only OCF have the coating


----------



## Eeyore888

I think all the yellow themed boards have coating. I checked them individually on the site. But it didn't list the difference with the ac... the ac is $40 more here.


----------



## coolhandluke41

end up going with the "other" set of BBSE


----------



## Bullant

Very nice Luke


----------



## Bullant

5Ghz








5:55.485
http://postimage.org/


----------



## coolhandluke41

Very nice Usain


----------



## Bullant

Thanks Luke


----------



## Splave

way to go bull!


----------



## Eeyore888

coolhandluke, what kit is that G.Skill? I've been trying to find a cheaper set to play with... I've seen the C7 1600 and C8 1866 kits...


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> way to go bull!


Thanks mate


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> coolhandluke, what kit is that G.Skill? I've been trying to find a cheaper set to play with... I've seen the C7 1600 and C8 1866 kits...


It's BBSE based kit (2200c9-rare) which are pretty hard to clock on recent platforms ,it took me quite a while to finally get them going ,you will be better of finding PSC based kit like Flare 2000c7 or 9 (this do pop out on ebay )


----------



## 636cc of fury

l0ud_sil3nc3 - 7:19:234- 33x121.3 - 1455.3MHz - 9-12-12-21-108-1 - Z87M OCF - Corsair 2666 c10 2x4GB/*HCH9* - 2.09v - air @ all



http://imgur.com/t7oRGD1


----------



## Bullant

Hey guys here is the other run I did 5Ghz 55.500
Video clip


----------



## Bullant

Had a play at freq tonight,took me awhile to dial into freq with cold memory's and by that time moisture set in and things became unstable and the good old code 55 started but I was working on some nice things.Has no problem running tRCD 9 but things will have to wait awhile,no more cold for a bit.
Here is a Pi 1m run I did,not fully tweaked,no priority and no real time,was working on 32m with these timings too but hard to say with the problems I had if anything like this will be possible
http://postimage.org/
http://postimg.org/image/gqzvj0e73/full/


----------



## coolhandluke41

killer chip bro ,congrats


----------



## robbo2

Nice work guys







Sweet BBSE result Luke and that looks like a nice chip Bull. 2800 6-10-6 is just mind blowing dude


----------



## Bullant

Yeah it took me awhile to get freq dialled in as you know big memory is harder at higher freq but think I worked a few things out before things became unstable









It's a good thing can run memory at full pot because lot of work with keeping CPU at -120 cb


----------



## Bullant

Mooorrrre 5Ghz








http://postimage.org/


----------



## Schmuckley

4Ghz, 2.09v VRAM;I can't seem to tighten much up..If i lower Ras to Ras or Read to pre i get worse times..
lower trfc? no..tras? eh.. RTL? definitely not happening.I see all you guys' timings ..I doing it wrong








No Wasabi


----------



## Eeyore888

So how well does the 2011 platform handle memory?

I was thinking about trading up from the 4770k to the 4820k so that I can use the dual PCIE 3.0 but I'm worried about memory performance.

The listings for the 3rd gens are pretty slow compared to their 4 core counter parts... But then again, every submission with a 3770k is from you crazy OC'ers


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> 4Ghz, 2.09v VRAM;I can't seem to tighten much up..If i lower Ras to Ras or Read to pre i get worse times..
> lower trfc? no..tras? eh.. RTL? definitely not happening.I see all you guys' timings ..I doing it wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Wasabi


Hey man,nice to see you posting


----------



## Bullant

More 5Ghz


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ squeezing every last bit ..I love it


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^^ squeezing every last bit ..I love it


He always finds things to improve on. I'd wager $100 he still isn't 100% happy with his Ivy time


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> He always finds things to improve on. I'd wager $100 he still isn't 100% happy with his Ivy time


Yeah man was going to try ivy again soon,pretty sure I can drop -300ms +on 4Ghz and 5ghz,will maybe do this soon









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^^ squeezing every last bit ..I love it


Thanks,yeah I try


----------



## Bullant

Heres a AIDA64 pic as well with my 6.4ghz run,should pass 6.5ghz soon
http://postimage.org/


----------



## robbo2

2 weeks and no post! How's that chip going Bull? Any luck on 6.5 mate?

I had some fun today, It was actually a benching session I really enjoyed for once


----------



## Bullant

Very nice rob,good to see you had a nice session mate.I passed the 6.5Ghz the next day after the 6.4Ghz,I posted it on Bot.


----------



## coolhandluke41

about fn time Sir robbo ..I was waiting for this .. nice job man







..took out Mikecdm spot


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Very nice rob,good to see you had a nice session mate.I passed the 6.5Ghz the next day after the 6.4Ghz,I posted it on Bot.


Oh, I do remember seeing that now







Have you posted a faster 4ghz time in here mate? I know you have a faster one so I hope I haven't missed it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> about fn time Sir robbo ..I was waiting for this .. nice job man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..took out Mikecdm spot


Thanks dude. I went off PI for a bit to do some 3D stuff. But PI will always drag you back in at some point


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ same here (building 2 rigs at the same time ->$







,can't wait for the "Black " board )


----------



## robbo2

Some frosty pics. Once those buttons just froze over, there was to be no more using them! It was back to jumping pins to kick start the board. What is this black board you talk of Luke?


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ it will come with OC panel ..already got another set of HYKO 2600c10 to fill the other two slots


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://rog.asus.com/261852013/rampage-motherboards/rampage-iv-black-edition-the-ultimate-lga2011-motherboard/



P.S. nice pics rob


----------



## Bullant

Awesome pics Rob ,nice to see you enjoying your benching







Yes I do have a better 4Ghz time but it was a while back and wasn't fully tweaked as Ive mainly focused on 5Ghz runs,here is one I was working on a bit back not fully tweaked.Should be able to tweak this run a bit more and then get it to pass
I think you are hooked on cold memory's


----------



## robbo2

Looking fast mate


----------



## Bullant

Whens the next cold memory session Rob


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Whens the next cold memory session Rob


Not sure when I will have some LN2 next mate. Thinking I might give my samsung a go when I do since I don't have any promising PSC. Well, whenever the samsungs actually arrive haha


----------



## Bullant

I have ln2 again! refilled today,try 6.5ghz again think 39s are achievable


----------



## robbo2

How are you going with it Bull? I will get some LN this weekend, but I will use most of it on a 580 Lightning I have. Any left and I will have another go at freezing ram


----------



## Bullant

Haven't had time yet to do any cold but will try in the next couple of days,thinking about getting some AMD gear and try some freq 32m.Would be kinda nice to play with no CB and something different


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Haven't had time yet to do any cold but will try in the next couple of days,thinking about getting some AMD gear and try some freq 32m.Would be kinda nice to play with no CB and something different


Dude AMD is a blast! Booting up with a full pot is amazing. Efficiency testing will test you patience though







I have a Crosshair 5 that I bought just so I could do some fun benching with AMD.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Dude AMD is a blast! Booting up with a full pot is amazing. Efficiency testing will test you patience though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Crosshair 5 that I bought just so I could do some fun benching with AMD.


----------



## robbo2

Finally got my hands on some Samsungs! Only been playing with them a couple of hours so hopefully I can get more from them.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ give it some more vcore and see if it will improve the score ...looking good man








P.S what kit did you get ?


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ give it some more vcore and see if it will improve the score ...looking good man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S what kit did you get ?


Yeah I've still got some other things I want to test mate. At the moment I have a bunch of 4770K's to bin once I finally get some LN2 so I can hopefully find a better one. Can't be to hard cause my current one is a shocker!

It's just 2600 C10 Tridents


----------



## newlife12

I thought I would post this here since it puts me in 5th


----------



## robbo2

Nice first post mate


----------



## newlife12

Thanks, these Samsungs are awesome on air


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newlife12*
> 
> Thanks, these Samsungs are awesome on air


The Samsung branded DIMM's, or something else that uses HYK0 IC's? For the former 2600 is amazing.


----------



## newlife12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> The Samsung branded DIMM's, or something else that uses HYK0 IC's? For the former 2600 is amazing.


Who benchs with Samsung branded dimms? They're TridentX 2600 C10 with HYK0 ICs

P.S. Robbo you made a typo on the first page with my name


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newlife12*
> 
> Who benchs with Samsung branded dimms?


Only DDR3 I've got left are all Samsung branded.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newlife12*
> 
> Who benchs with Samsung branded dimms? They're TridentX 2600 C10 with HYK0 ICs
> 
> P.S. Robbo you made a typo on the first page with my name


That was all you needed to say.


----------



## newlife12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> That was all you needed to say.


Ok sorry didn't mean to offend the Samsung fans


----------



## Bullant

Nice time newlife


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

This put's me in fourth for the Sandy Bride-E section for times listed on the OP.


I'm going to see if I can better though.


----------



## 636cc of fury

l0ud_sil3nc3 (636cc of fury) - 7M 50.984 [4930K], Ram @ 1420 ~ 9-12-12-21


----------



## Splave

OG 4ghz on 870 last night



Lynnfield
splave - 8M 51.094 [i7 870], Ram @ 1052 ~7-7-6-21


----------



## robbo2

Nice splave and Loud! I see you guys pushing hard for the country cup









I do have a better Lynnfield time. I was really struggling with the board and pushing the BCLK beyond 222 to push my NB. Have since figured out how to do it, but sold my chip long time ago.


----------



## Splave

Nice mem!


----------



## Bullant

Hey guys,will be trying some 32m on the SB platform and was just wondering 2200Mhz cl7 is about max for this platform on air?You think PSC will be as good as hypers?I was thinking the PSC will be better then hypers when I freeze memory,haven't tried clocking memory on it yet just getting a idea of it


----------



## Bullant

Well I guess testing answers my Q,looking like 6-10-6-24 tWCL6 2150-2200Mhz tight subs all air,lots to dial in tho,1.85v.Only 10 minutes on it so lots to learn,so nice to be able to change sub timings within OS


----------



## Kryton

Gave my 8320 a shot with it.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Gave my 8320 a shot with it.


Waiting for my 8350 to come back from RMA and then we will battle


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Waiting for my 8350 to come back from RMA and then we will battle












Will update soon guys. Just been busy lately with work and Christmas and my own benching.


----------



## newlife12

Thanks Bull

Got this for the country cup with about 15 mins to spare in the spi stage and I'm glad it's finally over as now I can rest

Newlife12 - 7M 45.687 [i7 3770K], Ram @ 1368 ~9-12-12-17


----------



## dhenzjhen

1st sub here


----------



## Bullant

Nice air run DJ









A run I did the other day,will try and improve on it later
Usain "Rainman" Bullant - 7M 17.656 [4770K], Ram @ 1400 ~ 6-10-6-24
http://postimage.org/


----------



## robbo2

Updated! Once again, I'm prone to mistakes so please PM me if if I've made one on your time.

l0ud with the first Ivy-E which is exciting









Splave destroying the Lynnfield field









Kryton getting a nice improvement on his lead with Vishera!

Usain coming up with an incredible Haswell time! Still can't get my head around 2800 cl6









And stoked to see DJ throw up a time! I remember you getting a lot of grief for your benching dude, but lately you've been showing you can do more then just bench servers. Really happy for you man!

Forgot to mention newlife who's quickly become a 32m master. Another Aussie I might mention


----------



## dhenzjhen

Thanks Bully and Robbo







(highfive)


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Waiting for my 8350 to come back from RMA and then we will battle


Looking foward to that.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Looking foward to that.


I'm so going to join in on this been wanting to get some amd gear for awhile now


----------



## Bullant

So finally got a SB set up first time cold on this board and memory,decided to use my patriots not my best memory but still good PSC.Didn't go all out on the cold and volts.dram volts 1.955v memory temps -100,will keep testing and working out tertiary timings and try push memory mhz more,pretty sure there still more in it ,not sure how good this imc is

Bullant - 8M 0.157 {i7-2600K}, Ram @ 1094.5~ 6-9-6-18,Asrock OCF


----------



## Bullant

Lucky 7s,trashed OS straight away so had to use Z87 Gigga OC OS and set everything from bios with no software,still on the Patriots should see bit more drop

Bullant - 7M 59.265 {i7-2600K}, Ram @ 1123~ 6-9-6-18, Asrock OCF


----------



## newlife12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Forgot to mention newlife who's quickly become a 32m master. Another Aussie I might mention


Your guide and the help from a few other aussies is the only reason why I was able to do as well as I have as quick as I have

Edit: Here is something from my dice sesh yesterday


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Lucky 7s,trashed OS straight away so had to use Z87 Gigga OC OS and set everything from bios with no software,still on the Patriots should see bit more drop
> 
> Bullant - 7M 59.265 {i7-2600K}, Ram @ 1123~ 6-9-6-18, Asrock OCF


Can't even let me stay in 5th place? Not too long ago I was sitting happily in 3rd for SB, and now everyone's posting scores for it.









Back to work I guess


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newlife12*
> 
> Your guide and the help from a few other aussies is the only reason why I was able to do as well as I have as quick as I have
> 
> Edit: Here is something from my dice sesh yesterday


Nice man ^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Can't even let me stay in 5th place? Not too long ago I was sitting happily in 3rd for SB, and now everyone's posting scores for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to work I guess


Keep pushing dude









Had a play at 5Ghz,having few problems now only able to use the black memory slots ,one of the pins broke of in memory slot A2.Not from pulling frozen dims out either just notice the dims slots are the tightest ive ever used on any board,funny thing is my patriot memory is recognized in dim slot A2 but no other memory is.Any how not quite sure if running in the black slots affect stability but will try again later.









was -50s better then the top SB time at loop 7


----------



## Kryton

I've only had this setup since Friday evening and still learning it.
No, haven't fooled around with an Intel much at all in my time and I have a long way to go but I'll get better.


----------



## newlife12

Gave it ago with cpu on dice today

Newlife12 - 7M 44,859 [i7 3770K], Ram @ 1405 ~9-12-12-17


----------



## coolhandluke41

looking good newlife12 ..









@ Usain ,..you don't give up do you ?..kinda make me want to pull out Z77


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> looking good newlife12 ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Usain ,..you don't give up do you ?..kinda make me want to pull out Z77


Ahah,just having a play with something new will get back on Haswell soon


----------



## Kryton

Squeezing a little more out of it.


----------



## Bullant

Cranking PSC Patriots,5Ghz SB


----------



## Mr357

^^^ Nicely done Bullant! Just 47 seconds slower than 8-Pack's 6GHz run.

Anyone have tips for Hypers? They worked beautifully with my Thuban (only 1900MHz), but I can't seem to get tight timings out of them at 2133.

More importantly though I need to get my XP install to cooperate.


----------



## robbo2

CRAZY BULL!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've been watching and seeing your magic, I've just been hectic busy. Might have to try and challenge you on SB







I know I can do much better then what I have now. Have you tried hypers?


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> CRAZY BULL!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've been watching and seeing your magic, I've just been hectic busy. Might have to try and challenge you on SB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I can do much better then what I have now. Have you tried hypers?


Thanks robbo,haven't tried hypers yet but think there still a lot left in PSC yet maybe another 1 sec drop with my patriots and 2 sec drop on my better PSC,haven't even dialled in tertariy timings yet not sure what sort of boost this will give but shout be something ,will have to test them one by one later.Yeah dude start cranking some SB









Thanks Mr357


----------



## robbo2

Updated! Sorry for the delay guys


----------



## robbo2

Playing with Sandy again. Won't be getting near Bull lol


----------



## Bullant

Very nice Rob


----------



## Kryton

Indeed.
I'll have to try it again with mine before I take it down to setup an AMD again. This CPU for some reason doesn't like clocking my RAM up with tight timings, I'd need those to get close to you guys but I'll see what it's capable of regardless.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Indeed.
> I'll have to try it again with mine before I take it down to setup an AMD again. This CPU for some reason doesn't like clocking my RAM up with tight timings, I'd need those to get close to you guys but I'll see what it's capable of regardless.


Let us know how you go,cant wait to try some AMD myself


----------



## newlife12

Nice one rob

Been playing with some 2013 dated pis which I'm pretty sure are psc


----------



## stubass

Thought I might as well try this on a E8400..


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Thought I might as well try this on a E8400..


Not accepting that.

You beat me by too much


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Thought I might as well try this on a E8400..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not accepting that.
> 
> You beat me by too much
Click to expand...

Ok wait, i will do a real bad one then


----------



## miggz

MY Q8400 @ 4GHZ


----------



## DrSwizz




----------



## robbo2

Updated DrSwizz


----------



## zeropluszero

oh-tay.

zeropluszero - 7M 20.250 [4770K], Ram @ 1401 ~ 9-12-12-16
All air.


----------



## Bullant

Nice Zero


----------



## 636cc of fury

warming up with X58, sorry Robbo2











http://imgur.com/Bv6i6wL


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeropluszero*
> 
> oh-tay.
> 
> zeropluszero - 7M 20.250 [4770K], Ram @ 1401 ~ 9-12-12-16
> All air.


Time for cold + 2933 next, great job


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> warming up with X58, sorry Robbo2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Bv6i6wL


Nice! Unfortunately my IMC just can't handle that and that NB is awesome! Under LN2 on chip I presume?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Nice! Unfortunately my IMC just can't handle that and that NB is awesome! Under LN2 on chip I presume?


Yes sir, I don't think it would be possible any other way.

Any tips for booting high bclk? I could not boot 250 with slow mode, but 235 was fine even with low volts. Temps were about -110c, never cb'ed it so not sure where it stops lol


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Yes sir, I don't think it would be possible any other way.
> 
> Any tips for booting high bclk? I could not boot 250 with slow mode, but 235 was fine even with low volts. Temps were about -110c, never cb'ed it so not sure where it stops lol


Nah mate. I had the same trouble with my R3E when I was trying sub zero for the country cup. I'm not that experienced with the board as I've always used an E760 for x58. I had better luck with BCLK with it, but lousy CBB.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Nah mate. I had the same trouble with my R3E when I was trying sub zero for the country cup. I'm not that experienced with the board as I've always used an E760 for x58. I had better luck with BCLK with it, but lousy CBB.


CB/CBB is ok I was running -110c to -120c with no issues but, it would not post at 250 bclk even on low multi, so thinking the board is the culprit as the cpu was chews* old one and I remember him getting 260+ bclk with it. Oh well will give it another try tonight


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Nice! Unfortunately my IMC just can't handle that and that NB is awesome! Under LN2 on chip I presume?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir, I don't think it would be possible any other way.
> 
> Any tips for booting high bclk? I could not boot 250 with slow mode, but 235 was fine even with low volts. Temps were about -110c, never cb'ed it so not sure where it stops lol
Click to expand...

any bclk much higher than 230 - 235 that I have seen on X58 has all been from in the OS.. boot wasnt possible, though I havent tested many X58 boards I would think cold boot in at 250 is pretty rare. CPU being a factor as well..PCI-E tolerance.. it all needs to come together I suppose.

Nice result L0ud. Uncore killer. Youve got me staring at my hypers


----------



## zeropluszero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Time for cold + 2933 next, great job


Gave it a quick go on air for 2933 and was a no go. Any tips for cold samsung? I hear the CB is like -20, I'd imagine at that sort of temp, the condensation would get really bad really quick?
I have all the gear for it, and was setup to test cold PSC on a new CPU, to find that it wouldnt boot psc above 2200 ratio, despite working 2800c9 easily on samsung, and the psc doing 2666 easily on another CPU.

#hasfail


----------



## Bullant

Condensation is no problem @ -20 can bench for hours without no problems at all,just need it to be setup correctly


----------



## CL3P20

CL3P20 - 8M 45.578 [i7 930], 1000 : 7-7-6-18

Air



fighting w/ wazza..









RTLs - 53/55/57


----------



## Splave

great run 0+0


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great run 0+0


Air king ftw!

And those Kingston's from the event are great on old yellow


----------



## robbo2

Great time CL3P! Took a whole 10 seconds off your previous time









Update for my Haswell time.


----------



## zeropluszero

Is that air Rob?
X01 solved our respective "**** psc" problems?


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeropluszero*
> 
> Is that air Rob?
> X01 solved our respective "**** psc" problems?


LN2 and I dunno man. I've just always used X01 for 32m. These where new, untested sticks.


----------



## zeropluszero

Ah ok, I didnt think it was completely impossible that it was Air for those clocks, provided you had amazing sticks.
I really have to give X01 another try with PSC at some point.


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeropluszero*
> 
> Ah ok, I didnt think it was completely impossible that it was Air for those clocks, provided you had amazing sticks.
> I really have to give X01 another try with PSC at some point.


1333 @ 7-10-6 on air? That's very, very optimistic









Nice work Robbo, into the 18s


----------



## robbo2

If it was air I'd be dancing around the room lol


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> If it was air I'd be dancing around the room lol










If on air I too would dance around room with you








Nice time Rob


----------



## zeropluszero

actually, the 10 should have been the dead giveaway. maybe 7-12-7


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeropluszero*
> 
> Ah ok, I didnt think it was completely impossible that it was Air for those clocks, provided you had amazing sticks.
> I really have to give X01 another try with PSC at some point.


I've hit that on air myself, in fact I've exceeded 1400 before.
Helps when you have the right stuff onhand to do it with since you won't be doing that on passive aircooling with most sticks. Gotta have it moving across the sticks to work and I have what I need if the sticks are capable of it.


----------



## robbo2

Another update.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Great run Robbo, those first iterations are fast, waza is dialed









old run from the XS 4/5Ghz challenge, will rerun on Z97 shortly since this is so poopy



http://imgur.com/rYrCe19


----------



## robbo2

I had a feeling you would do that hahaha. Awesome run dude! I'd give my left nut for some C6 sticks. Looking forward to Z97 taking over the Haswell board


----------



## Bullant

Nice times guys,looking forward to those Z97 cold results loud









@ Robbo good to see you benching cold memory dude,few pics would be nice too


----------



## robbo2

Same pic lol


----------



## 636cc of fury

Z97 update

l0ud_sil3nc3 (636cc of fury) - 7M 17.454 [4770K], Ram @ 1375 ~ 6-10-6-21



http://imgur.com/Q0XYRNM


----------



## Bullant

Very nice Loud


----------



## robbo2




----------



## 636cc of fury

Thanks guys board is a pleasure to use cold, and efficiency at 4ghz is the best I have ever achieved. 125 strap was extremely stable with memory at 2750, and 2800 at 100 strap was instant fail so maybe something to consider on high MHz runs.


----------



## Bullant

Im looking forward to benching cold memory's on the Z97 OCF next week,been a month without ln2


----------



## robbo2

Starting out with the Z97-OC Force today. It's just not as good as the Z87-OC with PSC at the moment. A few of the 3rds just won't get as tight. Thinking I might grab one of those yellow boards just for ram benching. Whenever they finally decide to arrive here.


----------



## zeropluszero

I just cant believe you got 1300 posting.


----------



## jjjc_93

^ Maybe you have a bad chip zero?

I can still use 2666 8-12-8 on this board but 3rds need some work to train.


----------



## robbo2

I can get 2666 to boot into XP but it will only do a few loops. Same as Z87 with CPU on air. Comes good with some cold though.


----------



## zeropluszero

yeh, chip sucks. but screw it. samsung works.


----------



## Bullant

You'll like the new yellow board Rob,I'm pretty surprised you didn't try it in Z87 OCF as I'm sure you seen what it achieved.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> You'll like the new yellow board Rob,I'm pretty surprised you didn't try it in Z87 OCF as I'm sure you seen what it achieved.


Just found out it won't be retailing in Australia. Good job Asrock.


----------



## zeropluszero

why wouldnt it?


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeropluszero*
> 
> why wouldnt it?


because they don't want me to clock memory on it







newegg will ship them here though.


----------



## Bullant

Maybe some retailers will stock them later ?


----------



## newlife12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Just found out it won't be retailing in Australia. Good job Asrock.


I'm deeply upset


----------



## 636cc of fury

Hyper fun!



http://imgur.com/w9tYk5p


----------



## robbo2

Nice hypers!


----------



## coolhandluke41

are you going to include dual Haswell here ?


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> are you going to include dual Haswell here ?


Well, it is still Haswell architecture, but the smaller cache means 4770K just kills it. If you guys want I'm happy to do a Haswell dual core section with a top 5. Since no pentium is going to make it to top 5, but they are so much fun for ram clocking.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I thought it would be fun since probably all of us have one now .. I'm having blast here ,picked up another 5.0 G3258 and working on efficiency


----------



## mossberg385t

The download link is broken


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I thought it would be fun since probably all of us have one now .. I'm having blast here ,picked up another 5.0 G3258 and working on efficiency


Cool man, yeah they are fun. I'll get onto it. Did this a few weekends ago.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mossberg385t*
> 
> The download link is broken


Fixed it. Just direct download from hwbot now.


----------



## coolhandluke41

got to start binning i7


----------



## Bullant

Nice Rob








Battle of the Pentiums Rob









Some Pentium fun,cpu water and memory -10, 1.96v,should be nice time once cold on cpu and full cold on the memory's


----------



## robbo2

Bring it on!









Till you bust out the C6 lol


----------



## robbo2

Alright, Pentium battle is up! I'm going to enjoy my brief time of being ahead of bully while he has no LN2


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Alright, Pentium battle is up! I'm going to enjoy my brief time of being ahead of bully while he has no LN2


Nice Rob,you can hold your own in 32m,









These little things are ok for the money,just testing my second Pentium chip and has ok imc


----------



## coolhandluke41

coolhandluke41 - 7M 22.031 Pentium G3258, Ram @ 1400 ~ 9-12-12-16 AIR


----------



## jjjc_93

Man it's been a while since my last post in this thread. Good to be running 32m again









JJJC - 7M 17.344 [4790K], Ram @ 1420 ~ 6-10-6-26 LN2 2.25v




























Will re-run soon for a better time. Waza dialled back to get a pass here, should be a second in it


----------



## robbo2

Sick Jack!!!!! Breaking the top 5 in this thread now is gonna be an impossible task for haha. Gene 7 looking great.


----------



## 636cc of fury

So tested if the OC Formula can run 39, 40 for RTL's at 2666 and it's a no go, so setting Gene up









Different waza since these clocks are too stressful with my normal waza

super small file:


http://imgur.com/UTHcwNx



big file:


http://imgur.com/qiU5pWm


----------



## 636cc of fury

no 2933 on ambient temps so had to settle for this:



http://imgur.com/O9CPNB6


----------



## Bullant

Very Nice Loud

I tried a bit of anything and everything tonight








Z97 OC Formula


Some PSC on Z97 Gigga testing, not my best binned memory used here,max volts 2.17v -160


















So close yet so far









2872MHz 6-10-6-24

















2883MHz 6-10-6-24








2900MHz 6-10-6-24








As you can see all the ice :lol:


----------



## robbo2

Any updates bull?


----------



## Bullant

Nothing yet man,been testing 5ghz atm


----------



## Mikecdm

Not too happy with this memory. Was trying 2933 on a little bit of cold and it wasn't having it. One loop in and not exact in round, settled for this just to get a time.


----------



## Bullant

I thought you had some PSC mike?Thought you subbed some 5ghz awhile back with some PSC,may have been on ivy if it wasn't Haswell ,if I recall it was a nice time


----------



## Mikecdm

I do, I only have like 3 kits but I have a bit of psc. Yesterday I just wanted to try samsung. Been messing with them so long for all this MOA stuff that I wanted to try on a proper board. I also didn't have much LN2 left and psc would have gone through it too quick.


----------



## CL3P20

MSI Z79



..needed a break..so started up Z77, still needs some work; proper OS should bring me down a bit



RTL's @ 40/41


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> MSI Z79
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..needed a break..so started up Z77, still needs some work; proper OS should bring me down a bit
> 
> 
> 
> RTL's @ 40/41


dat rtl..I'm jelly


----------



## Bullant

Very nice Cl3P








I ran a few runs tonight on Gigabyte and Pentium,PSC cold

Usain "Rainman" Bullant - 7M 18.515 [G3258], Ram @ 1401.2 ~ 6-10-6-21


----------



## coolhandluke41

coolhandluke41 - 7M 21.453 Pentium G3258, Ram @ 1420 ~ 9-12-12-16 AIR


----------



## robbo2

Strong results guys!


----------



## CL3P20

if someone just beats my pentium time, then i wont have to say anything about not being added on the update


----------



## Bullant

Robbo must thought it top 3 ahahh,pull ya finger out Rob


----------



## CL3P20

;P


----------



## robbo2

I can't read the results cl3p and when I try to download them to view it, they just stop for some reason. If I try and open in a new window it just tries to download them again.

It finally downloaded! Added you


----------



## coolhandluke41

I can't quite figure out this new chip ,it seems harder to clock then previous xx70K ,I couldn't get uncore x50 and then mobo got pretty wet








coolhandluke41 - 7M 17.985 Haswel 4790K, Ram @ 1375 ~ 6-10-6-24- LN2


----------



## Bullant

Very nice luke


----------



## coolhandluke41

any colder then -155 on this kit and all hell will break loose ,it was weird ..sometimes I would try to ran previously stable (on air) 4.0/2666 and it would shot down or debug 03
P.S. boot it 1400 6-10-6 so that's something to look forward,got to figure out this chip first on some Samsung


----------



## robbo2

Awesome work Luke!

All top 5 haswell times are into the 17's! so proud of all you guys


----------



## jdc122

Got a 4790k and some 7-8-7 PSC's on the way. Anyone recommend a board to bench with? Price doesn't matter as long as its not like £300









Will edit this with a sandy submission, upset it can't handle 2400 though, and stuck between lowering my 2400c10s or trying my Samsung greens..


----------



## jjjc_93

I have been working with the M7 Gene myself lately and it has been a great PSC overclocker. Impact looks to be even better, but with a higher price tag.

Asrock Z97 ocf is getting results as well.


----------



## jdc122

Has anyone improved with z97 over z87? Seems all the overclocking oriented boards have gone downhill in the power delivery department.. Gigabyte went to four phases, and falsely advertised as 60a instead of the 40's they're using, MSI went from 20 to 12 phases, which must have been doubled anyway. OC force does seem good, might return my soc-force for one once I can compare it to my z87-oc. I have a feeling it won't do too well









In other news my pentium arrives tomorrow, so we'll see how good a clocker it is! Afterwards I'll sub here of course


----------



## jjjc_93

My 6.5-6.6ghz 4770k clocks exactly the same on the Z97-SOC Force compared to Z87X-OC. Likewise same on Z97 Gene as Z87. The extra phases that have been left out were never needed.

Memory clocks improved marginally on Z97 for me, but overall much the same between the two chipsets.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> My 6.5-6.6ghz 4770k clocks exactly the same on the Z97-SOC Force compared to Z87X-OC. Likewise same on Z97 Gene as Z87. The extra phases that have been left out were never needed.
> Memory clocks improved marginally on Z97 for me, but overall much the same between the two chipsets.


Good to hear! Looks like I'll relegate my pentium to the oc and wait for my binned 4790k go arrive then


----------



## Schmuckley

*snip
too much fail


----------



## baker18

baker18

07m25.046s G3258 , 2667 8-12-8-28 / single stage


----------



## 636cc of fury

Getting ready for IDF on Monday so decided to empty the LD 25 (about 15L) and what better way than to test PAE









Had this one sitting on the desk for a few weeks, go figure.



http://imgur.com/ml1Hycx



things got a bit wet so settled with this for low clock



http://imgur.com/Lc6o3Ys



2840 passed and then bsod while screening











http://imgur.com/998ZRdd


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ same here ...wet RAM slots ,I couldn't boot anymore after this run


----------



## CL3P20

@ loud : that the backup chip, or one of yours?


----------



## Bullant

Nice runs guys


----------



## Norz

Norz - 8.12.485 [i5 2500K] ,Ram @ 1067 ~ 8-9-8-24



I had a hard time overclocking my BBSE on this mb (gigabyte P67a d3 b3) my old z77 went up in smoke along with 3 other computers 2 years ago in a thunderstorm. I have not been able to get another decent mb for my i5 2500K and my BBSE.
Running spi32m is all about the memory and subtimings, a good mb and decent ram is a must.

I have no excuse, I did 37 runs!!!! yesterday on my spiOS, and with what i got in HW atm,this is the best i could pull off with this low end Mobo.
I tried 1 set of Team @2000cl9 (BBSE), got nowere, tried 2 sets of Gskill (sammy) , got it almost, then i pulled this Tridentx @2000cl9 from 2010 (BBSE) from my 1366 setup, and i got a decent result.

And after many runs and a few cans of Carlsberg,i did manage to get 2.7sec off my waza (i have manage to get 3,7-4 sec off my waza before) I blame the Carlsberg ;p

I love 32m, and im sure i will love it even moore if i could get my hands on a good z77 again.
This topic is my fav on overclock.net

Cheers to all the guys who contributed here,youre all awesome and gifted









John


----------



## newlife12

Been playing around with a cheap Asus 760g board

Newlife12 - 18M 55.109 [FX-4100], Ram @ 1204 ~ 8-10-10-15-1T, Asus M5A78L-M/USB3



http://imgur.com/5oztonC


and some high clock with Dice from Friday before I figured how to run 2400mhz



http://imgur.com/zbyiTay


----------



## CL3P20

Intel 5820k / Gskill @ 1502: 12-13-14 2T, 1.65v air - 7m 34.266s



F6a BIOS is looking good.. my sticks will not do twcl 9 @ + ~2900mhz, nor will 1T train at 3k ..  .. My first time dealing with subtimings and RTL for 4x chann.. got to start testing each stick today.

**ADATA 2400 C16 kit is running atm - 2880mhz, same timings as above - 1.5v twcl @ 9 .. gonna try 1T next

edit - fix your XP L0ud so I can see how bad my 32m time is !


----------



## coolhandluke41

deleted (wrong thread)


----------



## newlife12

I gave it a run without BDC and Wazza so I could compare with the Zambezi times



http://imgur.com/YfLVETD


And my best with BDC and without Wazza

Newlife - 18M 54.438 [FX-4100], Ram @ 1204 ~ 8-10-10-15-1T, Asus M5A78L-M/USB3



http://imgur.com/5diwJ1b


I'm using G.Skill Samsung's (HYK0)

I've tried wazza but it makes no difference and with close to 20min a run it's not easy to test


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> edit - fix your XP L0ud so I can see how bad my 32m time is !


Done











http://imgur.com/zyUHieF


----------



## CL3P20

*is your CPU-Z reporting boot timings or actual?

**Giga - CPU-Z only reports boot timings... kinda weird


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> *is your CPU-Z reporting boot timings or actual?
> 
> **Giga - CPU-Z only reports boot timings... kinda weird


Actual


----------



## newlife12

It's all about balance

Newlife - 18m 50.641 [FX-4100], Ram @ 1120 ~ 7-10-10-15-1T, Asus M5A78L-M/USB3



http://imgur.com/wxrgNuD


----------



## Bullant

So decided to have play with 4ghz tonight,had couple faster runs but just fail at the end,will try again later push bit more

Bullant - 7M 17.313 {i7-4770K}, Ram @ 1377~ 6-9-6-21,Z97 Asrock OCF


----------



## coolhandluke41

great results Usain ,well done







(nice chip )


----------



## 636cc of fury

Small update with cpu @ LN2

4G


http://imgur.com/p9zuaeM



5G


http://imgur.com/o8ZAsDW


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> great results Usain ,well done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (nice chip )


----------



## Bullant

Little update on 4Ghz,who likes cl5









Bullant - 7M 17.266 {i7-4770K}, Ram @ 1377~ 5-9-6-21,Z97 Asrock OCF

http://postimage.org/


----------



## 636cc of fury

CAS 5?



http://imgur.com/5Hr6Cw7



On fire bully!


----------



## robbo2

Great job bull! Love seeing your results dude. I'll update the OP in the next few days. One thing we need to figure out is the Haswell-E and cache issue. Having the cache at 4.8 when others can't even reach 4 isn't fair game. Can we agree on 4g/4g?


----------



## coolhandluke41

c5 is not DDR3 spec just like c8 on DDR4 and some will argue that it's just for the looks but it does lowers some thirds (tRDPDEN) ...looks faster ,awesome job bully


----------



## Bullant

Well in XS thread freq WR ddr3 cl5 is ddr3 spec,and it not only looks faster it is faster,it may not be a lot faster but given all timings the same Cl6 compared to cl5 in "my" testing that results prove it cl5 is faster even just a little

Also in "my testing I know its a lot harder for me to pass 32m result at cl5 then what cl6


----------



## coolhandluke41

to bad no one can't touch Splave's score even with c5


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> to bad no one can't touch Splave's score even with c5


You need to grow up kid,please don't speak to me again because I got no time for haters


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> to bad no one can't touch Splave's score even with c5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to grow up kid,please don't speak to me again because I got no time for haters
Click to expand...

are you for real ? ,no punt intended bro I was just making a valid point ,hate ? wow man !


----------



## jjjc_93




----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Great job bull! Love seeing your results dude. I'll update the OP in the next few days. One thing we need to figure out is the Haswell-E and cache issue. Having the cache at 4.8 when others can't even reach 4 isn't fair game. Can we agree on 4g/4g?


4G/4G is even not really possible on any other board except the R5E, but I would say I have had every other vendors boards up to 3500-3750Mhz on air so that would be a much more realistic target to set cache clocks to. Or we could just do 1:1 like we have done for Z87/Z97. Thoughts guys?


----------



## Norz

Yea,set rules now or no rules.
Cause people will be pissed if they manage to do something "magical" and then later on they suddenly cant use that result.


----------



## Bullant

little improvement on the Pentium

Bullant - 7M 18.328 {Pentium G3258}, Ram @ 1377~ 6-9-6-21,Z97 Asrock OCF










some 5ghz,should be able to push Mhz more on this later


----------



## robbo2

Finally updated! Pretty sure I got everyone. I'm going to go with 4g/3.5g on Haswell-E as most people aren't going to solder their $1k+ chips haha.

Norz knocked off Kryton to take number 5 Sandy Bridge spot!

Usain took second spot on Haswell with some C5 madness and improved on his Pentium time









And another Aussie in Newlife has taken top spot for Zambezi! He's also leading the way in the 5ghz challenge over at the bot


----------



## Bullant

Nice choice on the 4g 3.5g Haswell E Rob,these 4-5ghz comps are about how far you can push your memory not your uncore IMO ,I'm not saying that because ill be using a OCF as even if I had the ASus board as well I would still think 4g 3.5g is the best choice unless all boards can do the same then you could make it higher


----------



## robbo2

Yeah mate. I don't doubt quite a few people here have the skills to do the mod, but I want to keep it open to everyone. It is just a friendly competition after all.


----------



## Bullant

Yeah mate,spending $1200 on a CPU that is a mission in its self


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Yeah mate,spending $1200 on a CPU that is a mission in its self


Is that what they cost in Australia bully?

$900 here before tax, so like $975 otd.

So have we decided on 3.5 uncore for X99?


----------



## Bullant

Yeah mate,$1240 here once i have memory ill look around for cheapest option on the CPU

I haven't tested X99 but 3.5 uncore is nearly max for some boards I believe


----------



## Bullant

Testing some different memory,second time cold,stability test,no wazza no priority

2860Mhz Cl6-10-6-24 pass


----------



## CL3P20

nice Bull.. 55.1 with wazza you think or more?


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> nice Bull.. 55.1 with wazza you think or more?


Hey mate waza and priority and real time give me nearly 4 secs mate ,I tested it with waza and all not quite pass yet but would be 54.7XX with the run I tried last time

Will give it another go soon,really need new CPU tho









With no waza it can go bit funny I have another run same as this with no waza done lots loops but was way slower then this one but yeah 54s for sure with waza

I just checked my notes with waza and all @ loop 9 ,I was 11.360...Splave is 11.297 @ loop 9


----------



## Bullant

Pretty close to what I thought it be,little waza,will try improve on this with bigger waza










Some Cl5

















More Cl5


----------



## robbo2

That's incredible dude! 2900 CL5


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> That's incredible dude! 2900 CL5


Thanks mate,no chance getting that to pass 32m with those subs and all


----------



## Kryton

Getting back into it with another one from the 8320.



I'll be back with my SB once I get the board sorted out from it's current woes - That is if I can get it going properly again.


----------



## Kryton

As promised, another from the SB chip.


----------



## Bullant

Nice Kryton,nice to see you posting in here again









Quick run tonight just testing memory clocks on my Pentium,no 32m on this one


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Cool man, yeah they are fun. I'll get onto it. Did this a few weekends ago.
> 
> 
> Fixed it. Just direct download from hwbot now.


That screeny looks like server 03


----------



## Bullant

So finally I got around to testing the Gigabyte Force LN2 board and cold PSC memory's,the board trains really well when memory's are on cold.I also restarted quite a few times and no problems,it will train and run rtls very tight.I have no ME installed on this so these memory clocks were a result of booting straight from bios with very little training required

I used my Pentium on this run that is not the strongest imc no waza and no priority,given my past testing once cpu is @ 5002 ghz and waza this result would easy break 55s with Pentium as I would see 4 + sec drop,will rerun soon with i7 as I expect some nice results :thumbup:

6-10-6-21 1428Mhz tight 35-36 rtls! PSC 2.25v


----------



## CL3P20

this is non-retail wiff the 2x chan ...?

*either way - 35/36 and 9/9/7 is looking hot. Got me eager for final test


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> this is non-retail wiff the 2x chan ...?
> 
> *either way - 35/36 and 9/9/7 is looking hot. Got me eager for final test


It was retail but sold out super quick. Most countries wouldn't have seen them.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> this is non-retail wiff the 2x chan ...?
> 
> *either way - 35/36 and 9/9/7 is looking hot. Got me eager for final test


Yeah what rob said,the regular Gigga board in my little testing may clock higher then this board but the regular board may not match the rtls of the ln2 board .The ln2 board did train under cold quite well also.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> this is non-retail wiff the 2x chan ...?
> 
> *either way - 35/36 and 9/9/7 is looking hot. Got me eager for final test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah what rob said,the regular Gigga board in my little testing may clock higher then this board but the regular board may not match the rtls of the ln2 board .The ln2 board did train under cold quite well also.
Click to expand...

Was hoping to see switches for the DIMM slots coming out soon on mobo's.. similar to PCI-E lane switches. Figured we can have the best of both worlds, with good RTL from having extra CH's off. **my money will gladly go to whichever manufacturer nails that first


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Was hoping to see switches for the DIMM slots coming out soon on mobo's.. similar to PCI-E lane switches. Figured we can have the best of both worlds, with good RTL from having extra CH's off. **my money will gladly go to whichever manufacturer nails that first


I thought you had the gigabyte z97 force board?ill have to check the board again but I'm sure It has Dimm switches already man


----------



## robbo2

Yeah giga z97 oc board has dimm switches. Apparently it's really hard to engineer.


----------



## baker18

First time memory under LN2.


----------



## robbo2

Good work man! Getting a result on your first go is great work. Very addictive stuff


----------



## Bullant

Nice start baker









Little test run on 4770k and Gigabyte Ln2 board ,not fully optimized subs and OS also should pass higher Mhz later when pushed


----------



## baker18

Official Pentium G3258 4ghz submission.



Barely broke 6m. 5ghz. wohoo.


----------



## Bullant

Testing some panram single sided Mfr memory's,only had couple lrts of ln2 so wasn't able to put a 32M run together at this time.

-145 2.2v some interesting timings,will test single dim max freq and rerun more 32m when have some more ln2


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18*
> 
> Official Pentium G3258 4ghz submission.


Very nice mate! Could be a touch quicker though







It looks like you're using win 7?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Testing some panram single sided Mfr memory's,only had couple lrts of ln2 so wasn't able to put a 32M run together at this time.


Those look interesting! What IC's are they?


----------



## baker18

XP. Will try a fresh OS and wazaa.


----------



## Bullant

Hynix mfr I believe rob


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Was hoping to see switches for the DIMM slots coming out soon on mobo's.. similar to PCI-E lane switches. Figured we can have the best of both worlds, with good RTL from having extra CH's off. **my money will gladly go to whichever manufacturer nails that first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you had the gigabyte z97 force board?ill have to check the board again but I'm sure It has Dimm switches already man
Click to expand...

..sadly no.. I have X99 SOC .. ;(

*Nice looking Hynix btw. Good to see it still pushing.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> ..sadly no.. I have X99 SOC .. ;(
> 
> *Nice looking Hynix btw. Good to see it still pushing.


Yeah man I'm looking forward to some cold memory on the X99,have the board and memory ready to go just need to get the CPU that is so expensive $$$$


----------



## GENXLR

I tried


----------



## GENXLR

And I tried again on my second Hapertown rig, however CPU-z cannot properly ID my second system, sorry


----------



## BarboneNet

hi to all guys....this is my score with G3258 an samsung.......i can't try with PSC, i can't get LN2 now



BarboneNet - 7:20:812 - 39x102.59 - 1436.3 MHz - 9-12-12-17-108-1 - Asus Z97 Maximus Impact VII - G3258//G.skill 2600 Cl10 2x4GB/Samsung - 2.2 - wc/air

For always guys with Impact7, try the new official bios.......now RTLs is very easy to set....but don't enable Internal Overvoltage PLL in Bios or you get error15 on boot.

bye


----------



## baker18

Update: Pentium G3258 4ghz



Pentium G3258 5ghz



For some reason I cannot get my memory to run higher than 2667. Need to figure out RTLs/IOs. Any suggestion guys. Thanks.


----------



## Bullant

Nice work guys,keep pushing


----------



## Bullant

sry double post


----------



## robbo2

Sorry guys, will do an update soon. Just busy with moving and work at the moment.


----------



## Bullant

Couple of quick -60c stability memory test Ive just done for anyone interested,is a really great way for those getting into cold memory' dice temps'.The KP Ney pro is a great memory pot suited for this as you can leave the HS on while you practice your craft @ these manageable temps,both of these runs only required about 700mls of LN2.Depending on bin quality of your memory and imc also help in how much you can push your memorys

I am not responsible for anyone trying this and damaging their hardware, is @ your own risk and going cold can sometimes damage hardware if not fully prepped motherboard

Just to note depending on your memory they will hit a dram volts wall @ -60c,going over this wall will cause 32m to fail quite quickly as is the case when running full pot -170+ temps.Basically find your wall of dram volts @ at your current temps.

Will push the memory a little more later and post few more results

CPU- retail Pentium -SS @ -25
Motherboard - retail Z97 OCF
Memory -some Gskill Pi average bin 2.0volts -60c
Memory pot- KP Ney Pro

8-12-8-28 @ 2856Mhz -60 ,2.0v rtls,iols 40-41-4-4


http://imgur.com/Q5gb9Yx


7-11-7-28 @ 2800Mhz -60,2.0v rtls ,iols 38-39-4-4


http://imgur.com/AiSUEsy


----------



## Bullant

only spent couple hours testing X99 and some ddr4 memory,windows 7 64 and lots of unwanted stuff still on in bios,
Cl11 3400 @ 1.35v all air,heaps to keep trying


----------



## CL3P20

@ bull - either disable HT or shut some cores off... efficiency should improve. XP cant handle more than 6c/12t it seems without some issues.

*nice start CL11 though. You may want to try training uncore and VL's first.. seems some chips cant handle the same RAM freqs once you start pushing uncore speeds.


----------



## GENXLR

CL3P20, thats not XP, It's Windows 7 running Classic Theme


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> CL3P20, thats not XP, It's Windows 7 running Classic Theme


exactly my point. Bull knows he does not want to run in Win7.. as do most others in this thread. Not everyone knows how to get XP working on an 8c for SPi though either.


----------



## GENXLR

oh, lol, XP is troublesome.


----------



## Bullant

All under control Clep,thought you would of known me a little better,wasn't efficiency testing mate.Was just a old drive I had and was a nice couple hours on the platform playing with some xtu,chip seems to run high memory speed with more uncore,still have a lot to learn on this platform but I did like the bios as it seemed like using the z97 gigabyte bios that I sort of use too

Will look into the training of uncore and vls like you say as well just I only spent 2hours on this platform really and haven't even looked at no guides this was a just try this and try that


----------



## Bullant

Had little more time after work today,little more cpu and cache on cool water ,memory 1.35v hot air 30c .Will now start to work on sub timing efficiency,rtls iol and xp then all cold


----------



## Bullant

Just testing another kit of 2200 Pi -155 2.17v the kit also runs cl6 will test that little later


----------



## robbo2

Go back to DDR4
 






Love the result mate. Seems most sticks you touch turn to gold


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Go back to DDR4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the result mate. Seems most sticks you touch turn to gold


Yeah ill keep playing with ddr4 but I still have some unfinished business on ddr3









Will refresh my board and play with OS a little and see what I can come up with on ddr3

Need to test another OS as I'm not sure my std retail xp is that great


----------



## Bullant

Some 32m runs,was just a short session just to try and learn a bit more about X99.

Cpu on water and panram memory's @ -60 1.7v will go colder and push bit more next time,will try tighter cl @ boot and higher mhz should be possible


----------



## newlife12

Nice bullants

What kind of volts can ddr4 take?


----------



## jjjc_93

Awesome start already Bull, looking forward to more


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newlife12*
> 
> Nice bullants
> 
> What kind of volts can ddr4 take?


Hey mate ,little hard to say just yet think it will depend on cold temps and ic quality.In saying that I was able to do the above with a little more cold -80 memory and 1.8v 3333mhz,not to bad considering CPU on water as cold on the CPU will also help more memory mhzzzz

I still have alot to learn and dial in but I let you know more as I learn more,air and water
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Awesome start already Bull, looking forward to more


Thanks for the kind words mate as I too like seeing your results

This new giga champ board I bought the other day is really nice man


----------



## Bullant

Had another play with some cold memory's on X99 DDR4,still just stability testing using full W7 not tweaked.Should see things passing easier with XP

All results were booting in @ cl10

9-12-14-13 trfc-250-twcl7 3400Mhz 1.7v -80









9-12-14-13 trfc 250 twcl9 3500Mhz 1.8v -100









7-12-14-13 trfc 250 twcl9 3500Mhz 1.8v -100


----------



## robbo2

3500 C7







already showing how it's done mate.


----------



## BarboneNet

BarboneNet - 7:20:688 - 39x102.59 - 1436.3 MHz - 9-12-12-17-108-1 - Asus Z97 Maximus Impact VII - G3258//G.skill 2600 Cl10 2x4GB/Samsung - 2.15 - air/air


----------



## 636cc of fury

small update, plz no add just warming up atm











http://imgur.com/u9daBxd





http://imgur.com/G4aDEVf



these were all direct boot from bios



http://imgur.com/L7BHCkk





http://imgur.com/Qs9vj7R


----------



## Bullant

Looks good loud,I should be able to get little over 4.5ghz cache on cold as well but man I would like to see a capped cache on this 4ghz 5ghz threads as in the little testing I did I think 100mhz cache is giving a least 400ms nearly half a second.,so 4.5ghz cache compared to 5ghz cache is a least 2 seconds.I guess it is what it is and I think their lot more skill in tweaking memory and bios all on cold then who has the best chip with cache

Just takes a little skill away IMO but if its what people want then so be it


----------



## 636cc of fury

Thanks bully, 4.5 cache is still air clocks, my better chip can run 46xx on air so if we do cap it @ say 4.5 even the air guys can stay competitive.

However unlimited is nice when you have a good (high uncore) chip. I don't think anyone really capped uncore back in the X58 era, it was just known that higher uncore = faster pi.

I am happy with either option


----------



## robbo2

I was keen on the 3.5 cap as we all know only certain boards can do 4.5+. Maybe we settle for 4ghz? I realize that the top 5 will probably be full of LN2 guys, but it would still be nice for people who are just starting and want something to hunt down.


----------



## Bullant

Yeah I'm happy either way guys









You can always just have 2 top 5 x99 times if you like rob ,top 5 4ghz cap if you want and unlimited top 5


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Yeah I'm happy either way guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can always just have 2 top 5 x99 times if you like rob ,top 5 4ghz cap if you want and unlimited top 5


I can do that! we'll have a 4ghz 3.5ghz cap (so every board can play) and a 4ghz all out uncore round. I haven't added any times yet, so please just repost anything you want added. I think everything has just been bully and loud showing their testing anyway.

I've updated baker18 and BarboneNet`s pentium times. Stoked to see the number 1 in extreme league posting here









Again, if I have missed anyway please let me know.


----------



## Bullant

Cool rob,soon as I have ln2 again ill run up a 3.5ghz uncore and should also be able to run close to 4.8ghz uncore on cold


----------



## Bullant

Quick prep for cold 32m session,pots insulated with armaflex insulation tape and some some paper towel :thumbup:


----------



## Bullant

Decided to run some Pentium tonight instead of X99

was just using my X99 OS so may have been bit better with fresh OS but new PB on the Pentium 5Ghz


----------



## CL3P20

good stuff Bull. Im sure your liking OC w/ the Champion


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> good stuff Bull. Im sure your liking OC w/ the Champion


Thanks CL3P,yeah seems to be a very nice board


----------



## robbo2

Very nice bull! love seeing your results dude


----------



## Bullant

Thanks Rob,I've been bit quite as of late lol


----------



## aerotracks

Silly G3258 won't do 5G on air, so 4000 it is


----------



## Bullant

Nice work aero ^


----------



## CL3P20

first time with my Champion.. 4ghz/4.6ghz H-E

7.24.531s



*couldnt catch l0ud's RVE time...will try again with some new wazza.


----------



## Bullant

Nice work Clep,had little play myself with X99 the other night with XP,slowly dialling it in.So much to learn and test


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Nice work aero ^


Thanks bullant! Z87M OCF is the right backup board to have as my Z97 OCF is ready for RMA.. for what I do with it, just as easy in handling.


----------



## Blameless

I just noticed that my SB-E result from just over two years ago, which is still #3, best I can tell, isn't in the first post.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1300766/super-pi-32m-4ghz-efficiency-challenge/600#post_19265074

Checksum is good and everything seems to be in order.


----------



## robbo2

Sorry mate. Must have just missed it. Updated now


----------



## Blameless

Thanks.


----------



## Blameless

Could probably shave off some more time by stripping down the OS more (all my networking services were still enabled), using Windows 2000, or trying unstable memory settings, but I think this is a good start for the Haswell-E 3.5GHz uncore category:



Those memory timings are actually Prime/LinX/HCI Memtest/etc stable with 1.35 vDIMM. tREFI would probably fail an extended row hammer test though.


----------



## robbo2

Nice one mate







I'm starting to get mine setup. Just need to work out how to mount a cooler to it! Have a different bracket coming that will make it a lot easier.


----------



## Blameless

How are you guys liking that Gigabyte SOC Champion? I've seen a few people with them in this thread and I've likely got one coming sometime in March as a replacement for my dead X79S-UP5.


----------



## robbo2

I've only just turned it on to see if it posts. But the records it's breaking, it pretty much speaks for it'self. Plus the ram guys like loud and bullant speak quite highly of it. I'm pretty excited to give it a bash.


----------



## Schmuckley

Just realized..Win7 Doh!


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> How are you guys liking that Gigabyte SOC Champion? I've seen a few people with them in this thread and I've likely got one coming sometime in March as a replacement for my dead X79S-UP5.


best x99 board


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> How are you guys liking that Gigabyte SOC Champion? I've seen a few people with them in this thread and I've likely got one coming sometime in March as a replacement for my dead X79S-UP5.
> 
> 
> 
> best x99 board
Click to expand...

Ever coming back in stock.?

Newegg wiped the entire listing off its site.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Ever coming back in stock.?


I've heard credible reports for March.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I've heard credible reports for March.


Good to know.
Thanks.


----------



## Bullant

Couple failed SB 32m runs,had to run memory in black slots that's not ideal


----------



## Bullant

Should be bit more later









Bullant - 7M 59.234 {i7-2600K}, Ram @ 1123~ 6-9-6-22 Gigabyte UP4TH









New 5Ghz


----------



## robbo2

Looking really good dude!


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Looking really good dude!


----------



## Bullant

Little SB @ nearly 2300Mhz 6-8-6-18


----------



## aerotracks

good stuff!


----------



## Bullant

Hey aero,thanks mate


----------



## 636cc of fury

looking good Bully


----------



## Bullant

thanks loud









Little update,should see another .600 drop on 4ghz once I push little harder like the 5ghz run









Bullant - 7M 59.031 {i7-2600K}, Ram @ 1123~ 6-9-6-18



Little 5Ghz run,pushing pretty hard on this run :thumbup:


----------



## Bullant

Had little play with ivy last night,not quite pass yet but getting close on 4Ghz and 5Ghz,board is really strong considering im running memory in the wrong slots that doesn't help memory


----------



## 636cc of fury

I need to get my ass back to benching lcc 32m, all other benching seems pointless in comparison












Keep it going bully


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> I need to get my ass back to benching lcc 32m, all other benching seems pointless in comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it going bully


You do man you been quite on the memory clocking lately be nice to see you sub some memory results again







,I guess its good to have a little break from it tho,the thing I like about it is their is always more in it and as we keep learning a little more we can always go back to the old stuff and improve a little


----------



## Bullant

Had another go at ivy but more fail







was looking good


----------



## Bullant

Some more Z77,who would of thought Z77 can even boot these timings and MHz,only 1m stable at this mhz and timings









All quite tight and 34-34-32-32-3-3-3-3 rtls and iols


----------



## newlife12

Can you run 2800 c7 or imc just can't do it? When I did the run with ivy and Sammy's I was only able to boot 2770 the rest was bclk in windows and with 2600 RTLs


----------



## robbo2

Sweet jesus Bullant!


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newlife12*
> 
> Can you run 2800 c7 or imc just can't do it? When I did the run with ivy and Sammy's I was only able to boot 2770 the rest was bclk in windows and with 2600 RTLs


I haven't tried cl7 man the thing is fast @ 2700 cl6 but I was shocked it would direct boot that high with a little bit of training,ill give c7-10-7 2800 a go later with next refill
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Sweet jesus Bullant!


Just another cold memory session dude ahah,little more learnt









These are my old ivy memory's haven't tested them on z97 really ,2.1v need more dram volts in bios max is 2.1v


----------



## Bullant

I forgot to post this in here









Little run I did few months ago,I didn't have this fully tuned, will spend some time again on this platform soon


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Some more Z77,who would of thought Z77 can even boot these timings and MHz,only 1m stable at this mhz and timings


Crazy!! Nice to see platforms other than 1150 day in day out, shouldn't have gotten rid of my Z77 OC Formula


----------



## newlife12

I noticed something weird with the NB on my A6-6420k which only applies when cold which not sure if it's just my cpu or not but if I drop the trcd/trp from 9 to 10 I am able to run the NB around 1ghz higher allowing me to run around 4400mhz on the NB
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> I haven't tried cl7 man the thing is fast @ 2700 cl6 but I was shocked it would direct boot that high with a little bit of training,ill give c7-10-7 2800 a go later with next refill
> Just another cold memory session dude ahah,little more learnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my old ivy memory's haven't tested them on z97 really ,2.1v need more dram volts in bios max is 2.1v


It's awesome to see PSC running 2700+ on ivy

If you really wanted to you could vmod the board to increase dram volts


----------



## Bullant

Yeah true ^









Had a chance to stability test some new PSC I bought not to long ago,so over the Pentium need a i7 one day









1.91v and all air,they'll run a little tighter too @ this Mhz


----------



## 636cc of fury

Not 4Ghz, but tuned 5Ghz, first time in the 54's ever for me.



http://imgur.com/iGUl55d





http://imgur.com/7H4aE3I





http://imgur.com/mHDcimv


----------



## GENXLR

That defeats the purpose of a 4ghz challenge....


----------



## robbo2

That's awesome loud!!! Great job bro. What mem pot is that?


----------



## Mikecdm

Thats the OG sf3d triple point, before the ek nonsense.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Thats the OG sf3d triple point, before the ek nonsense.


Ah ok. Thought it might be something new coming out.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> That's awesome loud!!! Great job bro. What mem pot is that?


OG EK SF3D memory pot from way back when, it's the heaviest pot of them all (>500g) and I thoroughly enjoyed benching it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Thats the OG sf3d triple point, before the ek nonsense.


Puto mike beat me to it


----------



## 636cc of fury

16's done



http://imgur.com/ltKUsde


----------



## Mikecdm

That OG triple point keeps getting it done. All credit goes towards SF3D


----------



## robbo2

That's sick loud!! big congrats to you man


----------



## aerotracks

Got the 5960X & MSI board yesterday, Kingston sticks arrived today. Did some basic adjustments in primaries & secondaries while sticking to 2666 clock rate as this whole platform as well as MFR ICs are a black box to me. OS is regular Win7 which I use for 3d stuff, I was unable to get my XP to work today.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=32m_4000_7_47_29930ubv.png

AIDA is running into a CPU limit of some sort I think, with 8c/16t reads and copy show around 70k


----------



## newlife12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> AIDA is running into a CPU limit of some sort I think, with 8c/16t reads and copy show around 70k


Aida and maxmem2 are both limited by the cpu performance on any modern platform I've tested although aida is multithreaded maxmem isn't


----------



## aerotracks

HyperX Predator 2666C13 @1.6V

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150528-021140i3uz4.png

Is SPD detection broken for you guys as well with X99 in XP?


----------



## robbo2

I have to update this thread lol. Will do it very soon! sorry guys. I had a go at some X99 a while ago. Kingston 3000 Cl15 sticks @ 1.6v too. Champion board was awesome, but sold all the gear off pretty quickly.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Bullant... you can't tell me this was an accident:


----------



## Bullant

Not sure what you mean bass,the time it was submitted? is it 14-3-15 ? But says 3-14-15?

I can't see the result correctly on my phone I guess its a date of somthing?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Not sure what you mean bass,the time it was submitted? is it 14-3-15 ? But says 3-14-15?
> 
> I can't see the result correctly on my phone I guess its a date of somthing?


It's PI!, 3.1415. . . .


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> It's PI!, 3.1415. . . .


Oh ahahaha,ill check it out tomorrow afternoon when back on my PC









That's strange tho it was a accident,nice find bass


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> It's PI!, 3.1415. . . .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Oh ahahaha,ill check it out tomorrow afternoon when back on my PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's strange tho it was a accident,nice find bass


He even got the next digits too with the time stamp!

3/14/15 at 9:26 AM = 3.1415926

It's absolutely insane...


----------



## newlife12

That's amazing not only did post Pi to 7 decimal places using the date and time but he also did so on Pi day


----------



## jjjc_93

That is incredible! haha


----------



## Bullant

Ahah this is something you would never see again,think I benched that result on that day too


----------



## Bullant

With little colder temps in Australia was able to push little harder on the mems,cpu water and memory's on air... ln2 results to come soon


----------



## Bullant

Should have some LN2 on the weekend has been so long since Ive done cold memory so time to prep some boards ready for some 5Ghz Haswell and 5Ghz X99 cold memory benching,I enjoy my 32m and strive to improve every session I do,I like my 32m that's all that matters in this hobby I choose to do for now


----------



## jjjc_93

Nice bullant!

Getting the itch for some 32m myself, I've been away a while but I will wait for a new platform.


----------



## Bullant

Yeah man it can be addictive,be nice to see you posting again,always nice to see your results


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Nice bullant!
> 
> Getting the itch for some 32m myself, I've been away a while but I will wait for a new platform.


Hop on in! I'm coming back myself. Got a weekend without the girlfriend coming up so I'm thinking about grabbing some dice.


----------



## Bullant

had some faster ones but this will have to do for now :up:

Bullant - 5:54.281 - 49x102.09- 1429.2 MHz - 6-10-6-21-64-1 - Gigabyte Z97 - GSkill Pis 2000 CL6/PSC - 2.26V - LN2 -160


----------



## 636cc of fury

Holy f(l)uck bullant, killed it mate!

That RTL :0


----------



## Bullant




----------



## aerotracks

Boom, killer time! Nice pics too


----------



## Bullant

Thanks aero







should see 53s out of haswell once I dial the board and cpu in









Having a play with ivy 4g tonight

Little update with ivy 4g,had to keep mem clocks low because its a struggle to run higher Mhz in wrong dim slots,is good improvement

Bullant - 7M 42.281 {i7-3770K}, Ram @ 1300 ~ 6-9-6-24, OC formula










will revisit ivy again when I get another board

Bullant - 7M 42.141 {i7-3770K}, Ram @ 1300 ~ 6-9-6-21, OC formula


----------



## Bullant

Another session on the Z97 Gigabyte board only this time it was 4ghz,learn t a fair bit from this session that should also now help me with 5ghz runs

Bullant - 7M 16.734 {i7-4790K}, Ram @ 2800~ 6-10-6-21,Z97 Gigabyte


----------



## aerotracks

Very nice bullant! I have been trying to get my PSC play nice on my Asus VII Gene, no success. It's just not the same without my little Z87M OC Formula.

Tonight I made some progress with the SLI Plus, more stuff for the 3.5 Uncore category.









aerotracks 7M 26.313 [5960X], Ram @ 1500.9 ~ 12-13-15-15

http://abload.de/image.php?img=32m_4000_7_26_313unjvp.png

Will rerun with C11, will be interesting to see if 3500 Uncore already puts a lid on scaling


----------



## Bullant

Looks good aero,nice and tight


----------



## aerotracks

Thanks bullant









Reran with C11 seeing a nice improvement over last night's result

aerotracks 7M 25.188 [5960X], Ram @ 1500.9 ~ 11-12-14-14

http://abload.de/image.php?img=32m_4000_7_25_188_29yq5d.png


----------



## Splave

Splave 7M 19.344 [5960x], Ram @ 1600 ~ 11-13-15-14



Kingston is strong!


----------



## rt123

ES are usually always strong.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> ES are usually always strong.


Correct but it still requires someone of exspience and great skill to push them to there true potential

Good stuff Splave ,board also looks very strong @45 rtls cl11


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Correct but it still requires someone of exspience and great skill to push them to there true potential
> 
> Good stuff Splave ,board also looks very strong @45 rtls cl11


Oh I wouldn't dare question Splave's skills. It was supposed a knock on RAM manufacturers.

As they say
Don't hate the players, hate the game.

Curious to see if the Asrock boards perform better than the Champion.


----------



## jjjc_93

Phwaaar. Epic splave!


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Oh I wouldn't dare question Splave's skills. It was supposed a knock on RAM manufacturers.
> 
> As they say
> Don't hate the players, hate the game.
> 
> Curious to see if the Asrock boards perform better than the Champion.


yep all good mate,from the looks of the X99 asrock killer board it looks like it do ok looking at those rtls with that cl


----------



## Bullant

First time really for me testing BBSE,just a quick stability test of the first kit off BBSE, looking ok, 1.91v all air 2133 8-9-8-24 kit



Will also give this kit a quick test soon also,another BBSE kit 2200 9-9-9-27


Have this PSC kit to test as well,real quick test of this kit seen 2700 1.9v all air

Will finish up air testing and test further on LN2 memorys


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I was testing BBSE last night too! Too bad it's all junk. Only two of the 6 sticks would even do 2200 8-11-8 and that was with 1.775V (they won't boot with more than that). Hopefully switching over to BIOS X04 helps.

Not to mention I don't have four of the most sought after sticks........


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> ES are usually always strong.


actually thats a great point mate, Im on the same page as you.
only benefit is maybe they can see what they did on these ES to help improve retail. I always offer to send the best ones back to the company to inspect


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I was testing BBSE last night too! Too bad it's all junk. Only two of the 6 sticks would even do 2200 8-11-8 and that was with 1.775V (they won't boot with more than that). Hopefully switching over to BIOS X04 helps.
> 
> Not to mention I don't have four of the most sought after sticks........


This set is now passing all same timings @ 2700 all air 1.93v,has already passed once and crashed when I plugged usb in,going again,will post pic result soon

should be nice to freeze them

@ Splave its just booted in at these timings and speeds with trp7 now,will test stability,its doing loops

















2700 8-11-7-22 all tight with trfc82 and trp7 1.94v all air


----------



## Splave

damn thats some legit BBSE right there! what PCB is it?


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> damn thats some legit BBSE right there! what PCB is it?


KO 8117 ,I think they may do more on air,the volts may scale little higher on air


----------



## Splave

same as louds kit I think very nice


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Too bad it's all junk. .


Same here, tested some junk elpida sticks, 2200 7-9-7 CWL 8 and ebay.

Finally a half decent 32M with the Asus Gene and Sammies, it used to be such an easy life with ASRock









http://abload.de/image.php?img=32m_4000_7_21_1560yluk.png


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Yep. Samsungs were set it and forget it at 2800 9-12-12.

Going to keep playing with the BBSE tonight to see if they're worth keeping... or maybe send them to someone who has had luck with BBSE to see if I'm just "special".


----------



## Bullant

With these bbse I wasn't able to just set 2666-2700 tight and boot,I had to train it from 2400-2600-2666 otherwise it wouldn't boot

IMO what I'm seeing from the training with bbse or the kits I have is the board is trying to train to tight of a rtl with bbse for some reason,like the board thinks it has cl7 set on air and just can't train,is the reason I had to train it from 2400 .Either way I have it working just had to work it out


----------



## Bullant

So ran the BBSE on the Gigabyte board all air......... Dram 1.93v









Quite nice for all air and legacy ics


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> So ran the BBSE on the Gigabyte board all air......... Dram 1.93v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite nice for all air and legacy ics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, those RTL!









Second set of Kingston arrived today, these are week 50/14. First test with sticks in random order looks quite promising:



http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_8596-kopiel8kri.jpg


----------



## Splave

Great pic man


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Great pic man


Thanks Splave









Small improvement improvement at 2800 9-12-12:

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150613-0208223ls4l.png


----------



## Bullant

Did some cl8 BBSE testing tonight @ low volts and not the coldest temps used as it was with HS on and I didn't want real cold at this time.The memory's do run cl7 no problem,will test cl7 later :thumbup:

All air run on this one @ 1.93v


Memory 1.93v @ -30


Memory 1.98v @ -90


All same as the above run only cranking waza a little harder that I didn't do on my 5ghz run the other day







memory 1.98v @ -100


----------



## Splave

dialing it in


----------



## Bullant

Moreeeee









bullant - 5:54.063 - 49x102.09- 1429.2 MHz - 6-10-6-21-64-1 - Gigabyte Z97 - GSkill Pis 2000 CL6/PSC - 2.26V - LN2 -160


----------



## Splave

try to keep bullant company in this thread haha

Some pretest 4g/5g and 5g/5g on single stage safe mem settings







temps are -44c on the phase head mem on air cooling.


----------



## Bullant

Nice work man,very nice


----------



## robbo2

Finally updated! Please let me know if I missed a score. Been very lazy with updates so could have missed a time or someone's best time. Gratz to bullant who improved on his Sandy, Ivy and Haswell times haha.


----------



## Bullant

Cool ill prob keep going back over those platform a few more times







always room for improvement


----------



## Bullant

stepping out of my comfort zone here, picked up a secondhand set of sammys

32m pass stability test,no waza and cpu on SS and memory on air..... 2.2v


----------



## Bullant

First run with waza,just starting at 2872Mhz memory on air 2.02v


----------



## Splave

started testing cold mem









7:17:985 3333mhz c10 RTL's at 43 -80 1.85v



Just need some cache now and found some software bugs held me back. Play again this weekend.


----------



## aerotracks

Great stuff guys


----------



## aerotracks

Trying out another BIOS, also first time using stock cooler to rule out mounting pressure - first 32M pass after five hours of PSC and five minutes of Samsung
















7:20:484 / 2800 9-12-12-15
http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150620-012600m8ug5.png

Edit: 2666C8 at last... wrong IC though









7:21:078 / 2666 8-11-11-15


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_8633copyh2r37.jpg


----------



## Bullant

Nice mate,PSC giving you a hard time hey

The 4790k and the Pentium I use seem to be ok on air

Nice Splave


----------



## Bullant

Some BBSE on Ivy all air 1.92v,even in worse dim slots :lol:

http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/Z75c


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Some BBSE on Ivy all air 1.92v,even in worse dim slots :lol:
> 
> http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/Z75c


man that brings back some memories


----------



## Splave

4ghz 3.5ghz cache 3200mhz 11-13-15-14


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> 4ghz 3.5ghz cache 3200mhz 11-13-15-14
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice run Splave, good to have company in the last guy without oc socket 3.5 uncore category


----------



## Bullant

Z97 Gigga BBSE cpu water and memory air....... 1.94v










Stability test BBSE 1.94v cpu water and memory air... 2700Mhz all tight with 39-40 rtls









Stability test BBSE 1.95v cpu water and memory air... 2736Mhz all tight with 39-40 rtls









Stability test BBSE 1.94v cpu water and memory air... with triples 10-10-10,is also 32M stable


----------



## Bullant

Few various PSC test,all cpu water and memory on air....

1.9v Gskill 2000 cl6 Pi


1.91v Gskill 2200 cl7 Pi,same sub timings as above but 88 trfc,no waza


1.93v Gskill 2000 cl9 Pi, no waza


----------



## robbo2

Damn nice sticks. What are the Gskill 2000 cl9? Tridents or something else


----------



## Bullant

They are Pi


----------



## robbo2

Never knew they existed! that's a good score dude


----------



## Bullant

Yeah ive seen a few kits around


----------



## Kryton

I'm going to give this another go before long to see if I can improve my Ivy results - Not that I've ran it for this before.








No way I'm making the top spot, just want to see how well I can do.


----------



## Bullant

Good stuff man ^


----------



## Bullant

Little more fine tuning with this bbse,2736Mhz tight 39-40 rtls

1.94v CPU water and memory air.... no waza


----------



## Bullant

A pass with bbse and waza,cpu water and memory air... well under the cap
1.95v


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> A pass with bbse and waza,cpu water and memory air... well under the cap
> 1.95v


love the ghetto clamp lol


----------



## Bullant

Yeah it works pretty good ^









Had couple pm about 2800Mhz air PSC,items used are retail 4790k,just the second random 4790K Ive bought and Gigabyte LN2 board,some nice Gskill Pi 2000 cl6 memory's that Ive only tested a couple times on cold and never cold on the Gigabyte board

Gskill Pi 2000 cl6
2800Mhz PSC 1.91v rtls 39-40,CPU water and memory air...













Gskill pi 2200 cl7
2750Mhz PSC 1.89v rtls 39-40 CPU water and memory air....


----------



## aerotracks

Amazing


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> That board is Amazing


Fixed it for you


----------



## robbo2

2800 C8 PSC on air







That's incredible mate


----------



## Kryton

Good stuff going on as of late guys - Keep it up!

I'll have to make it a SB attempt when I do to see if I can improve.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> 2800 C8 PSC on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's incredible mate


Yeah I really need to test those mems on the Gigga board on cold,mite do some cold mems tonight







been awhile

Samsung 2.05v CPU water and memory air.....


----------



## Splave

fighting only yourself now haha


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Fixed it for you


I'll be getting one of these Giga boards these days, will unfix that quote for you









This afternoon I received an Asus board, with additional 500MHz uncore over the SLI Plus I already see a 1.5sec gain over my previous time. Will try to turn these slacker 47s and that 49 into the 45s that I got on the MSI.











Cache scaling is insane. Quite painful to up beyond 4125









aerotracks 7M 22.297 [5960X], Ram @ 1500.0 ~ 11-12-15-15 4374.9 Cache




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_8787copyd7ulb.jpg


----------



## Kryton

Recently fixed a bent pin in my OC Formula board causing it to lose dual channel, wasn't hard to do or find for that matter, just had to be patient while doing it.
ATM it looks like I'll be using the MIVE for my next shot at it.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> fighting only yourself now haha


Ahah,will run few more cold 5ghz PSC soon then I'll ease up on Haswell,I guess it'll start all over again in a month or two on the next platform







Still need to test amd if I like amd I may head that path instead of skylake

Looking good aero


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Looking good aero


Agreed nice improvement


----------



## aerotracks

Thanks guys









Playing with Z87 MPower and Pentium today. Looking at 32M submissions with this board on hwbot I see mainly Hynix and a couple PSC at 2400C7. Maybe that should have told me something - it didn't so I tried and failed to make CR1 work with Samsungs above 1200MHz.









G3258 - 7:23:078 - 2800 9-12-12-15 2T
http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150717-180052g6b3d.png

2872 9-12-12, no waza ^ not quite passing. Most recent BIOS seems to be worse than 1.8

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150717-21070321su7.png


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

lol MSI


----------



## aerotracks

Pentium G3258 vs i7 5960X, little 32M standoff









G3258 + 4x4GB Corsair 2666C10 @ 2400 9-11-11-15 1T 1.65V
http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150718-1052486rqzp.png

5960X + 4x4GB Kingston 2666C13 @ 2400 9-11-12-15 1T 1.65V
http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150718-142145qeoo2.png

Looks like 50 Euro chip & dual rank sticks won


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Since they're so close in time, how were the secondary and tertiary timings? Were the sticks equally "tight"?


----------



## aerotracks

Baby steps with Gigabyte, will retry with 4790k tomorrow since I'm stuck at 3200MHz with G3258. Impressive board for sure









edit: 11-11-11 passing 32M as well, crazy.


Boxed cooler + Fusion upside down seems to work at low frequency


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Since they're so close in time, how were the secondary and tertiary timings? We're the sticks equally "tight"?


Timing configurators are open on both screens, I tried to optimize both settings, you be the judge


----------



## robbo2

Looking good aero. The MSI Z97 Mpower was actually a pretty decent board for ram clocking but I never used the Z87 board.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Timing configurators are open on both screens, I tried to optimize both settings, you be the judge


Haven't touched DDR4 yet so I'd be a bad judge!


----------



## Bullant

Nice board aero,with the Pentium and X04 bios see how it sets 3200Mhz,if you use the the buttons on the board muti buttons,press back one so 3100Mhz then you can press + up to your 4Ghz









I would turn that turbo button off too


----------



## Bullant

Some 4Ghz fail,should be able to get it to pass given bit more time,was .125 faster then my best 4ghz time @ 5th loop so 16.1XX maybe



Also little bit better 5Ghz that failed


----------



## Splave




----------



## aerotracks

Looks good bullant, even tho it failed, and thanks for the tip









More with uncorked G3258, first off Samsung for reference. 7:21:735, 2800 9-12-12 1.93V
http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150721-17142065pfl.png

The Flare kit I was not able to test on the Gene because of Gene, well, ready for takeoff








7:22:172, 2666 8-12-8 1.9V
http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150721-190726exuhx.png

Nobody likes 2600, ran it anyways, little tighter at 1.83V
http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150721-210320d0s5v.png

I am having issues to train beyond 100.7 BCLK with both Samsung and PSC, tried the tricks from the Giga Guide, but no success yet (Taking out the obvious, I switched graphics cards, that's not the issue). Something to get right for next time.

Edit: first time into 20s with PSC


----------



## aerotracks

More 32M goodness to come soon, really curious on how fast this thing will be.








I heard XP is not easy to install, that's gonna be interesting.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_8865dsu1x.jpg


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Shammy will be releasing a guide on how to install XP over at KPC. Watch out for it!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> More 32M goodness to come soon, really curious on how fast this thing will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard XP is not easy to install, that's gonna be interesting.
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_8865dsu1x.jpg


You'll need XHCI drivers. At least that's how its supposed to be for Win7.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Shammy will be releasing a guide on how to install XP over at KPC. Watch out for it!


Good to hear.


----------



## aerotracks

Thanks for the heads up guys, I'll look out for it


----------



## Splave

Orrrr

Buy an OCF and just use Y-adapter with ps/2 keyboard and mouse. ghost is working fine here. Another option is USB 2.0 PCI-E card also is fine.









Some advice on 32m on z170
-Samsung is best ATM on all air cooling here is a baseline of timings for you. (alot of them dont matter really, also RTL is dynamic and will change sometimes just based on training so keep an eye on it)
-Push Frequency, even more important than CAS timing. Cas 15 vs Cas 16 is only like .350s on same frequency for me.
-Wazza is so important, it should get you around 10-14 seconds (no joke)
-The last 2 third timings are most important third timings. twrwr_dr twrwr_dd settings 3/3 is for strong kits 4/4 is good 7/7 8/8 or auto will help you break freq barriers. (hynix seems to not like 3/3 as much)
-tWTR-L and tWTR-S leave auto, never found a situation where setting this to a specific value has helped only hurt stability.


----------



## Bullant

If that's with waza splave I think skylake effiencey not any better then haswell on 32m? Least it good on everything else I guess,need a break from 32m anyway lol


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> If that's with waza splave I think skylake effiencey not any better then haswell on 32m? Least it good on everything else I guess,need a break from 32m anyway lol


That's with waza, on this platform it shaves about 15-17 seconds it's downright full ******


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> That's with waza, on this platform it shaves about 15-17 seconds it's downright full ******


Same with Kaveri on the AMD side. Waza gives massive gains just like this.


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> If that's with waza splave I think skylake effiencey not any better then haswell on 32m? Least it good on everything else I guess,need a break from 32m anyway lol


I mean its not that bad really, where did we start out on air on z87?

This is l0ud from z87 release with samsung







seems we are starting out stronger on z170 actually


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Just need to move some pins around and stick the PSC in there


----------



## Splave

HAHA good idea man will wait for your guide


----------



## Bullant

Cool,think I was just expecting you know ivy- haswell difference ,haswell skylake to be the same difference.Still looks like a nice platform tho


----------



## Bullant

Some Gskill Pi 2000 cl6 memory on air and cpu on water 1.9v not 32m stable,I need to test these memory's on cold next time I have LN2
was a direct boot from bios


----------



## AugustinPRiME

I am new member of the Overclocking.net Forums so I wanted to post some SuperPi 32M scores here.

Augustin PRiME - 7.21.938 - [email protected] Mhz, AsRock Z87 OC FORMULA, Dominator Platinum 2666CL10 DDR3 2870 9-12-12-17-1T 2.05V

snaphsot0008.png 438k .png file


This is not maxed out. I have problems with that IMC CPU, but I had only that.

Augustin PRiME - 7.19.532 - i7 [email protected] Mhz, AsRock Z87 OC FORMULA, Dominator Platinum 2666CL10 DDR3 2870 9-12-12-17-1T 1.99V

snaphsot0001.jpg 458k .jpg file


AugustinPRiME - 8.39.813 - i7 [email protected] Rampage III Extreme 3x2GB Elpida Hyper 1050 7-8-7-21 1T 1.73V

snaphsot00021.png 106k .png file


I think CPU has some problems because can't keep stable for more than 20 minutes 2100+ 7-7-6 at any VTT/QPI voltage and also I don't see any improvement with higher Uncore. At 4430, exactly the same settings , I have the same or worse time.

AugustinPRiME - 10.52.453 [email protected] x 571, Rampage Extreme X48, 2x2GB Dominator GT 1600 [email protected] 6-6-5-18 1.85V.

7754000.jpg 168k .jpg file


I had some rounds last winter 615 x 6.5 which should ended in 10.50.2xx but crashed during 19 or 22 round. The NB needs cold and volts for better FSB.

How can I show scores like everybody else ? What HTML do I have to use ?

Sorry for my English, it is a bit rusty.


----------



## aerotracks

Grabbed a set of Kingston Fury 2666C15, results surprised me since this kit was just 130€
Also that 5960X IMC is a lot better than I thought it was, maybe I'll keep it a little longer







(4300 Uncore is max with 100 strap)

3200C12 @ 1.65V


Little update with 3200C11, looks like these can take voltage if needed









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







http://abload.de/image.php?img=kingstonkleinqrugz.jpg
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AugustinPRiME*
> 
> How can I show scores like everybody else ? What HTML do I have to use ?


Hi, welcome








I use an external image hoster and copy&paste links from there.


----------



## AugustinPRiME

Some Clarkdale action.

Augustin PRiME - 9.21.454 i3 550 @4000.43 ( 235 x 17 ), Maximus III Formula, G.skill 2133 8-9-8 BBSE @1882 7-8-6 1.65V

This CPU is simply ******ed, I can't make it stable past 247 BCLK, although it is stable at 5650 32M 1.65V -55.

I guess at 250 bclk you can go as low as 9.15.xxx


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Not sure if P55 was the same as X58 but when you hit your BCLK wall on X58, you can usually raise the PCI-E frequency for more headroom. Have you tried this?


----------



## AugustinPRiME

Tried between 102 and 110.

Messed with all the voltages, I will try a new cpu in a short period of time.

On Rampage III Extreme I start overclocking at PCI-e 102.

Played even with the PCH voltage from 1.05V to 1.12V


----------



## Bullant

Ran some cold memory tonight on Z170 OCF,was a good first cold memory learning session :up:


----------



## Schmuckley

Testing some new RAMS
I have no idea what they are.
Won't budge over 2800.


----------



## Bullant

Looks like a old OS your using setup from older platform hey


----------



## 636cc of fury

first 4G @ Skylake



http://imgur.com/rtLwje5





http://imgur.com/7xgVFUk


----------



## Schmuckley

Holy frosto!








Looks like there was a lot of warming up going on.
Beautiful results!


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Looks like a old OS your using setup from older platform hey


Yeah,I just image it.It works.
Takes 90 seconds to install 2 XPs.


----------



## Bullant

Tried some Pi today Asrock Z170 and Kingston Memorys @ 3945 cl11-15-15 not 32m pass yet,will keep trying

http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/c5yH


----------



## aerotracks

Nice progress bullant, Kingston here as well









aerotracks 7M 21.422 [5960X], Ram @ 1599.7 ~ 11-13-15-14 4399.0 Cache


----------



## Bullant

Looks good man,what kingston are these? These are mfr 2666 hyper X kit?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Looks good man,what kingston are these? These are mfr 2666 hyper X kit?


Thanks bull, they're Kingston Fury, MFR 2666C15 1.2V bin: http://www.hyperxgaming.com/en/memory/fury-ddr4

Gave them a quick whirl at C10 / 43 RTL, time looks okay but I have a few things left I want to try



Little trick I did different from my initial testing was putting the 5870 lightning I use a few slots away from the DIMMs, reduced memory ambient and gave me another 10-12MHz on the sticks


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Thanks bull, they're Kingston Fury, MFR 2666C15 1.2V bin: http://www.hyperxgaming.com/en/memory/fury-ddr4
> 
> Gave them a quick whirl at C10 / 43 RTL, time looks okay but I have a few things left I want to try
> 
> 
> 
> Little trick I did different from my initial testing was putting the 5870 lightning I use a few slots away from the DIMMs, reduced memory ambient and gave me another 10-12MHz on the sticks


Looks good man nice and tight,thanks for link of memory's I might grab a kit to test cold


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Looks good man nice and tight,thanks for link of memory's I might grab a kit to test cold


Hey bull, I remember you had a set of Samsungs. Did you try these on the OCF? I need some input on training / RTL values beyond the ~1450MHz break point

I did some single stick testing, channel B was fine with 44/4. Channel A gave me trouble. At 1466MHz I can train and pass 32m at 42/4. When adding more MHz, I have to relax to 43/5. 43/4 is what it should be, but it will fail 32M instantly. Did you do any testing in that direction?

When running 2 DIMMs, 43/44/5/4 with memory training threshold auto has been the fastest. The problem with it: It passes 32M multiple times on one boot, but on a reboot it might be so unstable it fails the first loop of 4M. Fast boot enabled or disabled doesn't seem to matter in this case
I can't explain why this is, some invisible value that changes between reboots?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://abload.de/image.php?img=20151001-001252j9suz.png



Then I tried RTL/IOL auto with manual memory training threshold setting, it gave me 43/44/5/5. Performance is worse compared to the setting above, and locking channel B IO-L to 4 afterwards will fail 32M

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20151001-0356088mu7z.png


----------



## Bullant

Hey mate,from memory its 42-43 rtls for OCF either way try 42-43-4-4 rtls and iols via setting the whole 4 manually then save and reboot see if it sticks,if fail try your 43-44-4-4 setting manually,just make sure you set the whole 4,I normally have fast boot disabled on this board

The other way to do it is say it trains auto @ 43-44-5-5 go back to bios after its auto trained this then lock in the whole 4 of them 43-44-4-4 save exit ,you are also pushing memory fairly hard prob why the rtls are little bigger from 42-43 to 43-44

You have a fan on the board too,nothing getting to hot,see if any of this helps,

also if you can get 2933 rtls 42-43-4-4 this would be easier and prob better then pushing close to 3000 with rtls 43-44-5-5


----------



## aerotracks

Thanks, will try some more. Room temp is at 20C, fans on everything. 42-43-4-4 is good until 1450MHz, this whole thing pops up at 1460MHz and more.

I haven't done any testing on the Gigabyte board yet, but I think this 1460MHz region is where RTL move from 41/42 to 42/43


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Thanks, will try some more. Room temp is at 20C, fans on everything. 42-43-4-4 is good until 1450MHz, this whole thing pops up at 1460MHz and more.
> 
> I haven't done any testing on the Gigabyte board yet, but I think this 1460MHz region is where RTL move from 41/42 to 42/43


Yeah on gigga i was 2920 I think or around there 41-42-4-4 ,looks good tho


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> also if you can get 2933 rtls 42-43-4-4 this would be easier and prob better then pushing close to 3000 with rtls 43-44-5-5


Actually, make it over 3000









http://abload.de/image.php?img=20151003-020247iku99.png

I found tRCD 12 stable until 1490MHz, 5-5-4 in tertiaries is also not possible up there. I'll keep this in mind for a revisit on the Giga board some day.


----------



## AugustinPRiME

Ultra old screen from my beginnings on AM3 platform.

Augustin PRiME 16m 47.969s Sempron 145 unlocked @320x12.5, Crosshair 4 Formula, Corsair 1600 C7 cheap, bad BBSE.

I will try to improve.


----------



## AugustinPRiME

2 hours and one good beer and the result is considerably better.



Augustin PRiME 16m 34.344s Sempron 145 unlocked @320x12.5, Crosshair 4 Formula, SuperTalent Project X 2000 CL7


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Can you do 6-6-5 or 5-6-5 on the hypers? Otherwise it looks like a pretty awesome run. Great cut from the last run!


----------



## AugustinPRiME

It is only at 1.65V.

I will try to see what is capable. I tried subtimings and higher NB.

From 7-7-7 BBSE to 6-6-6 Hyper at the same frequency I gained something like 4 seconds. I don't think at lowering to 5-6-5-15 will improve more. The IMC has a bandwidth limit


----------



## Noxinite

Some 32M with by newly-resurrected miracle DDR2 at a more conservative 2.4V. It was a bad Wazza though as it only cut 2.7s

Noxinite - 11M 35.203s [E8400], DDR2 @ 600 ~ 5-4-4-7



http://hwbot.org/submission/3018878


----------



## Bullant

Some 32m memory air.... Kingston AFR 1.68v 4g-5g
Will test on cold soon

4G


5G


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Some 32m memory air.... Kingston AFR 1.68v 4g-5g
> Will test on cold soon


Nice efficiency bull, will be looking forward to your cold results


----------



## aerotracks

Another improvement with PSC on air

http://abload.de/image.php?img=7_20_187p0ux5.png


----------



## Bullant

7M 16.234 {i7-4790K}, Ram @ 2874~ 6-10-6-24,Z97

http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/cPtO

http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/cPtX


----------



## 636cc of fury

bully killing it dude, your almost to the 15's ***!


----------



## robbo2

That's freaking insane dude! I thought beating breaking 16's would be impossible let alone knocking on the door of 15's


----------



## Bullant

Thanks guys.is always more ahaha


----------



## aerotracks

monster run!


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> monster run!


Thanks aero


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

We looking at ~2.3V on memory?


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> We looking at ~2.3V on memory?


2.27 mate,thing is the board seems to let them scale these sticks use to stop at 2.22v.They weren't maxed out at 2.27 either "well haven't tried higher"but over 2.26v eff starts to drop of ,somehow over volting does affect eff .I even tried 5ghz 2920 6-10-6-24 trfc 68 and triples 10-10-10 at 2.27v and got coulple loops in with waza,it looked fast .I had no ME installed no gigga app so when direct booting from bios @2900+ those iol 1s jump out to 2-3 that affect eff a little


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Wow... Crazy clocks and volts. PSC nearing 3GHz at tRCD 10









Have you seen any detriment to running those volts yet? Any degradation or dead sticks?

Strange that the volts are affecting efficiency and not just stability.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Wow... Crazy clocks and volts. PSC nearing 3GHz at tRCD 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen any detriment to running those volts yet? Any degradation or dead sticks?
> 
> Strange that the volts are affecting efficiency and not just stability.


Nar mate never any degradation but I've done 2x stuiped dumb forgetful things that have wounded 2x good kits well maybe 1x sorry.First was my best psc kit I had them in quad in a ud4 and 2600k CPU died while benching cold memory it also resulted in giving my best kit of psc a CB lol,they now have CB at -140 I think, just need to play with them for about 20 mins and the cb goes lol,this isn't the kit I've used he in this run.the second dumb thing I done was I had a sammy profile loaded think it was 2.1-2.2v and I put my best bbse that "did" 2736 8-11-7-21 tight on air.So because I forgot to clear the sammy profile my bbse are wounded now prob 2600-2666 air tight,guess 2.2v was to much fir them lol


----------



## Bullant

triples 8-8-6


----------



## aerotracks

Just triple 10s over here


----------



## Bullant

Nice aero strong result
Just going to try this chip again now on ocf

6.43Ghz not sure on the mount on this will test again later,will test with Asrock OCF as well
http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/c1Ki

5Ghz run 2920 tight no waza or priority just stability straight run
http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/c1Kz


----------



## Bullant

Had little play with 5Ghz tonight,little loose still will do fresh OS later and tighten memory little more and see what can come up with

was using this OS on Z97 the other night so OS has seen some faster times ahahaha

http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/cHHe


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Just going to try this chip again now on ocf
> 
> 6.43Ghz not sure on the mount on this will test again later,will test with Asrock OCF as well


Awesome results bull









How do you mount your pot on the Giga board? I've been looking for a Dimastech Hard table with the clamp but can't find any. I saw the "dimas tech?" thread on hwbot forum, ordering at the company store doesn't seem to be a good idea right now


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Awesome results bull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you mount your pot on the Giga board? I've been looking for a Dimastech Hard table with the clamp but can't find any. I saw the "dimas tech?" thread on hwbot forum, ordering at the company store doesn't seem to be a good idea right now


Mount was fine the first time in the ln2 board as I checked with asrock board chip only do 6.4-6.45ghz on both boards tried high low volts and vccin,I used the f1 dark on the ln2 board it was heavy enough on its own,wouldn't want it to break mount tho on say xtu at big volts ahah


----------



## aerotracks

No 4G this time, full frequency PI with my 5960X


5.5 1.75V didn't pass copy waza, not the world's best chip


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> No 4G this time, full frequency PI with my 5960X
> 
> 5.5 1.75V didn't pass copy waza, not the world's best chip


Tell me that's on dice......


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Tell me that's on dice......


No dice involved bass









Cascade, -102C

Tons of condensation issues on mem since these were on air


----------



## Noxinite

4GHz run on 4670k. I found that the IMC needed lots of volts to even get this to barely pass. :/ I had to find where it stopped scaling on air at around +0.3v.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noxinite*
> 
> 4GHz run on 4670k. I found that the IMC needed lots of volts to even get this to barely pass. :/ I had to find where it stopped scaling on air at around +0.3v.


Jeeze that's a lot of IMC volts. Nice mems though


----------



## rt123

Little bit of Skyalke + AFR fun.


----------



## aerotracks

Nice RT


----------



## Bullant

Very nice guys^ oh how I miss this thread









Some 5ghz retail B-die,air...will fine tune little more before trying memory on cold

http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/cWWx


----------



## aerotracks

New 5960X, old MFR 1.92V
Just 5G, 4G soon...

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160115-18414946sbz.png

3420C12 1.7V


----------



## aerotracks

And 4G. I'm not sure what's wrong with CPU-Z readout, BIOS Setting is 39x102.6=4001 Mhz








102.5 BCLK gives me 3996MHz readout.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160115-21430837spo.png

B-die next









Update: they are junk.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## robbo2

Hey guys! Sorry for the lack of updates. To be honest life has gone a different direction from benching for the moment and I just haven't had the desire to focus on it. I start missing it to much then start thinking of buying stuff I shouldn't









So in saying that I was wondering if anyone would be interested in taking over the thread? I know 32m is great fun for some people and they deserve to at least get some OP updates. If no one is interested that's fine. I will do an update in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## robbo2

17's


----------



## jjjc_93

Nailed it, great run


----------



## robbo2

Thanks mate. Was honestly expecting around 17.7xx so was pretty blown away to see low 17's.


----------



## aerotracks

Nice run man









I got myself some new toys







- need to figure how to get around this board's 1.77V VDIMM cap, spoils all the fun. Regardless, first Ivy result


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160203-211018ikp4z.png



It's more fun with four of them for sure, almost 1sec improvement over 2x4GB


----------



## aerotracks

double


----------



## Bullant

Looks good aero,ivy was nice platform for 32m,when we could change sub timings within windows


----------



## robbo2

Finally sat down to update the OP only to discover I can't









Some new thing I guess http://www.overclock.net/t/1589014/thread-post-edit-permissions-for-threads-aged-1-year#post_24828712


----------



## robbo2

Al right I think the thread is up to date. If I have missed a time please let me know.


----------



## jon666

I think I need a faster set of ram and try out that wazza magic to get close to the top five ivy times. Getting around 8m10s on windows ten.


----------



## Partol

Even though my time is not at all near the best G3258 times, it's still interesting to note my time decreased 20% compared to my old Clarkdale core i3 (same 2x2GB DDR3).

OS = recently installed and fully updated windows 7 SP1 64-bit. see sig for hardware specs.


----------



## aerotracks

aerotracks 7M 20.547 [G3258], Ram @ 1368.6 ~ 7-11-7-25

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160217-1327573hjgn.png


----------



## Noxinite

Nice mem clocks. I had thought that dice on PSC would allow a G3258 to pass 7m 20s, but I guess not. :|


----------



## aerotracks

Thanks man, better time should be easy to achieve. This was the first time I froze PSC, I didn't even expect to pass any 32M at all. I have owned it for a long time, but my little Pentium has never been cold either, plenty of unknown behavior at once.
Also OS has seen Z97, X99, Z77 and now Z97 again, a fresh restore might be a good idea.


----------



## Noxinite

Ah yeah, dirty OS ruining efficiency.







Reminds me I need to refresh mine...


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noxinite*
> 
> Nice mem clocks. I had thought that dice on PSC would allow a G3258 to pass 7m 20s, but I guess not. :|


Hey Noxinite, I did a follow up from yesterday - this is a quick and dirty run with same memory on air.
Are you planning to freeze your memories again?


----------



## Noxinite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Hey Noxinite, I did a follow up from yesterday - this is a quick and dirty run with same memory on air.
> Are you planning to freeze your memories again?


I get similar times too I just hoped that when I diced the PSC it would allow me to get past 7m 20s. I got some more dice coming tommorow, so will hopefully actually get some progress.


----------



## Bullant

Will run this again soon,think is little more...when pushing memory freq these chips shut down so easy

Bullant - 7M 17.562 {Pentium G3258}, Ram @ 1400~ 5-9-6-21,Z97


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Omg... 2.5v on the memory?


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Omg... 2.5v on the memory?


Wow never that high


----------



## aerotracks

Great run, bull!


----------



## aerotracks

Ivy update with board modded for VDIMM >1.75V, IMC is not good enough for 1430MHz.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160225-195127d2jm8.png

2600 8-11-11 with Samsung trains but the 2.12V I can get from board doesn't really cut it


----------



## Bullant

Great work aero


----------



## Bullant

Bullant - 7M 16.172 {i7-4770K}, Ram @ 2800~ 6-9-6-21,Z97









http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/cysb


----------



## aerotracks

Bought myself a couple kits of AFR today, first result with best two sticks 1.85v. Air 13C, probably I am freezing myself more than mems









http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160323-001040i2sbo.png


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Any reason you're playing with AFR over B-Die?


----------



## aerotracks

Speaking of copy-waza 32M, best of 10 sticks B-Die gave me 1933MHz 13-13-13, and that not even reliably. This crap is a) expensive and b) 4000c12 is impossible to bin for. Some release sticks apparently did it, but right now it seems only junk is coming out of G.Skill factory.
When there is no light at the end of the tunnel after 10 sticks, time to do something else


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I've been doing all of my runs between 3800-3900 because I'm on a 4 DIMM board.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I've been doing all of my runs between 3800-3900 because I'm on a 4 DIMM board.


I don't think you've tried XP Wazza Pi.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

That's true. Haven't really touched Pi much.


----------



## aerotracks

I was like, okay I'll try just one last kit. This one actually seems alright









http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160326-2132436tbr9.png


----------



## Bullant

Looks like a great kit aero,nice start also


----------



## aerotracks

Thank you bull, this kit is really nice to work with.

Revisited this today, this time with TC open. I think I need some optimisations at OS level, loops should be a little faster.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160331-0312142cu0n.png


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

You using OCX Spi Tweaker? Manual wazza is generally a bit faster, isn't it?


----------



## Bullant

Looking good aero


----------



## Bullant

Some Kingston AFR on air... will test little more air then try them on cold next month









http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/cxEg


----------



## aerotracks

After a few RAM casualities on OCF







, back to Giga. CFR next!












http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_2328l7lsd.jpg


----------



## Bullant

Nice^

More to come when I have time and LN2
http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/c8fs


----------



## Bullant

Bit more testing tonight,ran couple different blck options on the afr have to start thinking out the box to move forward,will try later with b die also

B die water/air
http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/c8Oa

Afr cpu SS/ mem 10c
http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/c8ON

afr cpu SS/ mem 10c
http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/c8Os


----------



## aerotracks

Very nice 5g times for Hynix that's not frozen, I have to dig out my AFR one of these days


----------



## Bullant

Yeah mate should have some ln2 this week so I'll test them again on ln2


----------



## Norz

Awesome work there guys.-....respect ..


----------



## Bullant

Some Kingston MFR air...









http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/ci2v

http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/ci2r


----------



## aerotracks

First testing with X99 Asus 4 DIMMer, my MFR clock quite easy on this board. Flashing BIOS for >1.9V VDIMM is still on to do list though, so 3200 is max for now








RTL on RVE with same setting were 45-47 I believe

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160618-031219t5r73.png


----------



## Bullant

Z170 OCFM and Team Group Memory's


----------



## Bullant

Z170 OCFM and Kingston AFR Memory's









http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/cwDl


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> First testing with X99 Asus 4 DIMMer, my MFR clock quite easy on this board. Flashing BIOS for >1.9V VDIMM is still on to do list though, so 3200 is max for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RTL on RVE with same setting were 45-47 I believe
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160618-031219t5r73.png


Looks good aero


----------



## Bullant

Was cold mfr morning here in Australia









Kingston mfr [email protected] all 4Ghz 3830Mhz 11-15-15-28-300 Time 7m19.609
http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/cw0B

Kingston mfr [email protected] all 5Ghz 3600Mhz 11-15-15-28-300 Time 5m 57.766
http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/cw0A

Kingston mfr [email protected] all 5Ghz 3676Mhz 11-15-15-28-300 Time 5m 57.219
http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/cw00

Kingston mfr [email protected] all 5Ghz 3738Mhz 11-15-15-28-300 Time 5m 56.921
http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/cw0T

Kingston mfr [email protected] all 5Ghz 3812Mhz 11-15-15-28-300 Time 5m 56.375
http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/cw04

http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/cw0e

http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/cw0l


----------



## CL3P20

great results. *curious are those Kingston ES MFR with XMP 3200 C16? Ive wondered what mine will do on SKL..


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> great results. *curious are those Kingston ES MFR with XMP 3200 C16? Ive wondered what mine will do on SKL..


Yeah mate,they are the 3200 ES mfr,seems they fly on skylake...might buy few cheap retail kits soon try them on cold too,was a enjoyable session









You should test yours out on skylake too CLEP


----------



## aerotracks

Great work @Bullant, more than 1900MHz on MFR is outstanding


----------



## aerotracks

This is two 2666C15 I binned for mem frequency, top 2 out of more than two dozen sticks - nothing special in 32M

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160703-214710z0ska.png


----------



## Bullant

They look good aero,seem trcd-trp strong


----------



## Bullant

More MFR









http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/cwQ0

This one with couple tighter sub timings,was little faster but not to be tonight
http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/cwQR


----------



## Bullant

Ran couple 4-5Ghz runs on Z97 with my Pentium and memory ive only tested couple times on cold,OS was set up for skylake but still seem ok I guess


----------



## aerotracks

Nice results bull









Some testing with 6600k and a SN1549 Ripjaws set:

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160705-1736447vsb3.png


----------



## Bullant

Nice man another new kit hey


----------



## Bullant

Had bit of time today to try this board,will play with some more timings and bios soon along with fresh OS

http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/BKTD

http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/BKTE


----------



## aerotracks

Looks pretty good









I wish there was a way to get hands on the LN2 SOC Force, too bad that's not happening


----------



## Bullant

Couple 5ghz runs on 4 dim board,Afr on air,will try Afr on the other board @ 5Ghz in the next hour if i get time

http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/BEAj

http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/BEAm

Had time to run couple up quickly on other board,same again memory air
http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/BERm

http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/BER9


----------



## robbo2

Looking awesome man! You've got that LN2 board singing


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Looking awesome man! You've got that LN2 board singing


Thanks mate


----------



## Bullant

Bump!
Got some 1366 gear on the way,I'm really keen to test cold PSC on this platform,will post some results from it as I learn this platform


----------



## Noxinite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Bump!
> Got some 1366 gear on the way,I'm really keen to test cold PSC on this platform,will post some results from it as I learn this platform


Nice! It'll be interesting to see how it works out. If you ever feel like doing the same for 775 I would be even more interested.


----------



## Bullant

Received the board and cpu couple days ago,had little time today to test it with PSC,still quite loose,CPU water and memory air,will test little more on air then try all ln2 on next refill.Should see the PSC come to life hopefully on cold









http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/BdDa

http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/BdDu


----------



## Bullant

cpu water and mem air..(PSC) 1.68v,will test all LN2 soon

I'm liking this platform

http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/BgT4

http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/BgTT

https://postimg.org/image/fzfpjf2dr/


----------



## MattBaneLM

Congrats to tonight for taking the top position in the world on h2o!!


----------



## aerotracks

4G fail and 5G run with Z270

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170423-234038fou97.png

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170423-230057gfu5t.png


----------



## Bullant

Nice aero


----------



## Bullant

Something new but old









https://ibb.co/g0pQfG

Edit

I spent few hours tonight on it,cpu water and memory air....just wanted to test memory stability,seems quite good from what Ive tested on other Z77 boards.Just used a 3D std OS to test stability,no tweaking on the OS for 32m and no waza yet...will set up fresh 32m OS later once bios is dialed in

Running full bank 8-12-8 2600Mhz with most subs loose


Running full bank 8-12-8 2600Mhz with most of the subs tight


----------



## Bullant

Had some time to install my skylake OS to do couple runs this avo ,this is BBSE on air and cpu water.....will try another OS later

Board seems really great on PSC and BBSE
https://ibb.co/kKVEub

https://ibb.co/d3xAZb


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Had some time to install my skylake OS to do couple runs this avo ,this is BBSE on air and cpu water.....will try another OS later


You are back with PI? Looking forward to your results









I recently bought a 7740X and Rampage VI. So just need to get XP working and will try to get back to 32M


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> You are back with PI? Looking forward to your results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently bought a 7740X and Rampage VI. So just need to get XP working and will try to get back to 32M


Hey aero, yeah just having a play with z77 until I get some z370 gear.Yeah post some 32m results when you get it sorted mate


----------



## Bullant

Ran some PSC,water and air and same OS "cant be bothered trying another"....was little hard to tighten with room temp 30c plus.The BBSe and PSC should go great on this board on cold when I get around to buying LN2 again


----------



## Bullant

Bought these copper plates little while ago, will run them up with the EK adapter plate tonight on the single stage.....Hopefully see -30 or so, will have to vas the board tho.Considering how hard it is to find these boards, I really don't want to ahahah....Board seems quite efficient, tho this bios doesn't allow me to adjust rtls, not sure if one is around that does

Always nice coming back on a previous platform, just thinking back on this platform people would really need to boot from bios with your desired cL, if booting cL6 I would say you'll get the tight rtls that also gives good efficiency. If booting cL7 then setting cL6 within the windows software "this platform allows it" you would have cL7 rtls that would be worse efficiency the cL6 rtls....if every other thing is equal. So in other words keep what ever cL you boot in with as I doubt rtls on this platform would change within windows from a cL change,I look at this when ln2

I say could be few ways of getting rtls tighter.....I look at this more when ever I try ln2 again

Is quite interesting, also on auto rtls and ln2 memory's they "rtls" can still run off a little, setting them manually on the Z77 OC Formula helped this problem for me in the past....

Will take few pics and try record the run

https://ibb.co/gMS9VR

Had little play this afternoon and realized cant adjust cL within windows software, so it is what you boot in ahhah been awhile since I ran ivy I guess


----------



## robbo2

Nice work Bullant! Great to see you're still having a play around. Be interesting to see if you can get lower than your previous best on Ivy.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Nice work Bullant! Great to see you're still having a play around. Be interesting to see if you can get lower than your previous best on Ivy.


Hey Rob, Yeah would rather be playing with z370...hopefully soon







Yeah just going to do a SS session now on memory hopefully -35, I think when going full cold on the memory's should easy drop both my 4-5G times


----------



## Bullant

Did a couple runs, Gigabyte UP7....running PSC on the single stage @-30 and cpu water.As seen in second run that failed "low 43s" is same subs just better waza...Should be quite good on LN2

Have another longer video of some of the run, will upload when I have time

https://ibb.co/iYE14w

https://ibb.co/cmzqxG

https://ibb.co/dWNScG


----------



## Bullant

Little more on the Z77-UP7, CPU water and memory @-35 on Single stage. Looking forward to ln2 on this....
https://ibb.co/dpikzw


----------



## Noxinite

Nice Bull!


----------



## Bullant

Thanks Nox


----------



## aerotracks

Surprisingly OS from Z270 Apex working fine on R6A. X299 recognized as Z270 by OS, Intel masters of recycled PCHs 
Not happy with efficiency on X299 however, 5G time should be around 1.5secs faster...


----------



## Bullant

Those Corsair memory's look ok aero

Some new memory's to the collection, just need to get couple boards.....Thanks Robbo


----------



## robbo2

I'm glad they're in your hands now!


----------



## Bullant

robbo2 said:


> I'm glad they're in your hands now!


Thanks Rob 

Did a couple quick runs with cpu water and memory air on a 2500k, ln2 memory's should see nice freq and timings

4 dim PSC air....









2 dim bbse air....


----------



## Bullant

Ran few more quick air runs today on the 2500k

PSC 2400Mhz kit air...









BBSE 2133 kit air...









Hypers 2200Mhz Adata kit air...I received from Robbo !!! Will spend some more time on these soon


----------



## Arctucas

Sig rig.


----------



## Bullant

Ran the 2500k this morning with cold memory, using the kingin memory pot with memory HS still on so memory not fully optimized for cold....only seeing -140 temps. Will rerun again later with no HS and memory @ -170 and should see more improvements 

BBSE @ -140


----------



## Bullant

Little more with the 2500k.....memory only @ -140, is more in it will try again another time. A 2600K should see into the 57s


----------



## Bullant

Fastest 5Ghz is ok considering im using a 2500K..... PSC and BBSE mixture, 2500k @ 5Ghz @ -155, should see more going colder and trcd 8





























Little video one hand video and other pouring lol


----------



## Noxinite

Great to see you benching ram cold again!

I'm itching for round 2 with my PSC cold - I might try them single dimm to take IMC out of the equation and find the sticks that like the lowest temps. It'll still be a few months til then though. :/

Edit:
Also, those DDR2 should be nice if you can find a good board for them.


----------



## Bullant

Noxinite said:


> Great to see you benching ram cold again!
> 
> I'm itching for round 2 with my PSC cold - I might try them single dimm to take IMC out of the equation and find the sticks that like the lowest temps. It'll still be a few months til then though. :/
> 
> Edit:
> Also, those DDR2 should be nice if you can find a good board for them.


Hey, 

yeah Ill prob run some cold b-die soon.... let me know when you do cold PSC again 

Ill keep a eye out for good ddr2 board


----------



## idahosurge

Where do I get SuperPI that will run on a 7820-X / R6E / Windows 10 Pro system?

I downloaded the latest version I could find (1.5 I think, I am not at home to look) and it will not run.

Edit: never mind. I found v1.9 and if I run that as admin it runs at work so I will try it when I get home.


----------



## Bullant

Ran the 2500k tonight again,new improved 4-5Ghz times


----------



## Bullant

Ran some cold memory's on 1156 and i5 760 tonight

8M 47.547 i5-760-6-9-6-21...2500Mhz


----------



## Bullant

More Lynnfield


----------



## Noxinite

Pretty sweet for the heatspreaders still being on!


----------



## Bullant

Yeah, this pot is good for testing like this....I'll run it up later with ek pot and no HS on


----------



## Noxinite

I'm currently finishing insulating my EP45T-Extreme to try and get some phase PSC running on it. The last few times went awfully, so hopefully better insulation will help.


----------



## Bullant

Good luck Nox 



Tried the next memory strap tho no 32m stable with my bbse, booting 2760 and 2820Mhz @ 2v


----------



## Bullant

double post


----------



## Noxinite

Had a quick run, but still 2-3s slower than 2000C6 hypers on REX. Only 1.92V as it stops POSTing at higher volts.


----------



## Bullant

Nice mate, yeah on these low memory freq platforms its hard to beat hypers.....PSC comes more alive on 1155 3770k type stuff were 2600Mhz + and hypers cant run that high. When only running 2000-2300Mhz hypers are so strong, it takes PSC quite a lot to keep up, its still fun tho hey ahahah


----------



## Noxinite

True, but the additional issue here is that the EP45T is super slow in 32M and requires tweaking of MCH timings to get anywhere close (at substantially higher mem freq).


----------



## Bullant




----------



## Bullant

Some AMD 955 4Ghz why not ahahah, cpu single stage -30.... will see if can hit 15Mins once I go ln2 to push uncore


----------



## Bullant

Another lite test, touch more NB...Different cpu -70


----------



## zeropluszero




----------



## aerotracks

aerotracks - 8M 04.328 [3970X], Ram @ 1123.0 ~ 7-10-7-25


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I Think I had had 426s yesterday, thats at 4.8/4.6 w/AVX. So I bet the review benchmark I was reading, and he was at 5GHz, but faster ram I think too. So IDK what that means, my C:\ is an older SSD.


----------



## Bullant

Ran the 1156 Platform up today....870 ...P55a Ud5 with cold PSC....Memory temps ranged from -110 to -140....little more learnt today


----------



## Redwoodz

What no Ryzen? Here's an opener...no tweaks yet.
Ryzen 2200G 3.97GHz/3266 RAM CL16 10m-18.082s


----------



## cssorkinman

Redwoodz said:


> What no Ryzen? Here's an opener...no tweaks yet.
> Ryzen 2200G 3.97GHz/3266 RAM CL16 10m-18.082s


Curious what your 1m time is at those settings?


----------



## Redwoodz

cssorkinman said:


> Curious what your 1m time is at those settings?


 Again no tweaks yet- SuperPi 1M-10.973s


----------



## cssorkinman

Redwoodz said:


> Again no tweaks yet- SuperPi 1M-10.973s


Very helpful, thank you very much!


----------



## aerotracks

New processor with old mems and old board


----------



## aerotracks

Testing 5x sticks G.Skill 2600C10, all of them need 2.17V for 2870C9 unfortunately.


----------



## Shaman

That x87 Ryzen "performance" is hilariously bad. About 2-3% slower than Nehalem at same clocks. Noice. Anyone do a 3xxx Ryzen 1M/32M run at 4GHz? 


...
..
.


----------



## cssorkinman

Shaman said:


> That x87 Ryzen "performance" is hilariously bad. About 2-3% slower than Nehalem at same clocks. Noice. Anyone do a 3xxx Ryzen 1M/32M run at 4GHz?
> 
> 
> ...
> ..
> .


Other than just for fun superpi is about as relevant as being the fastest swimmer in the Gobi .
3600 at default clocks - windows ten soooo yeah might not mean much.


----------



## Shaman

Interesting. Not as horrible, but still pretty horrible result. Is your CPU overclockable to a static 4GHz? That score could be based on anything from base clock of 3600MHz to whatever max boost and anything in between. 

Also, SuperPi is awesome for measuring x87 perf, which will tell you roughly what to expect in gaming performance in any title from Win7 era and earlier really. Think rednering engines underpinning Skyrim/Crysis-1-2-3 (all which are x87 centric for better or worse). Heck, lot of engines today are still stuck on legacy x87. Which is why you will see Ryzen falter in many gaming benchmarks that don't include the seven-or-eight specific and multi-threaded tunned titles every popular reviewer out there uses. (AoS, Witcher 3, Shadow of Tomb Raider, etc... you know... those.)

In addition, for older 3DMarks which are CPU benchmarks really at this point, anything Vantage and pre that is (x87 strikes again) you can gleam what to expect from a quick 1M run before actually running an entire suite. 



...
..
.


----------



## Noxinite

Shaman said:


> That x87 Ryzen "performance" is hilariously bad. About 2-3% slower than Nehalem at same clocks. Noice. Anyone do a 3xxx Ryzen 1M/32M run at 4GHz?
> 
> 
> ...
> ..
> .


I believe this is because the instructions that SuperPi uses are not implemented fully as they are very much EoL, instead they are emulated and therefore slower. Something like that anyway...


----------



## cssorkinman

Shaman said:


> Interesting. Not as horrible, but still pretty horrible result. Is your CPU overclockable to a static 4GHz? That score could be based on anything from base clock of 3600MHz to whatever max boost and anything in between.
> 
> Also, SuperPi is awesome for measuring x87 perf, which will tell you roughly what to expect in gaming performance in any title from Win7 era and earlier really. Think rednering engines underpinning Skyrim/Crysis-1-2-3 (all which are x87 centric for better or worse). Heck, lot of engines today are still stuck on legacy x87. Which is why you will see Ryzen falter in many gaming benchmarks that don't include the seven-or-eight specific and multi-threaded tunned titles every popular reviewer out there uses. (AoS, Witcher 3, Shadow of Tomb Raider, etc... you know... those.)
> 
> In addition, for older 3DMarks which are CPU benchmarks really at this point, anything Vantage and pre that is (x87 strikes again) you can gleam what to expect from a quick 1M run before actually running an entire suite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> ..
> .


It had it's time . 
I had those pi times from just after I built my son's rig , thought it might be of interest to you. I could go all core 4ghz but it's not really going to be too helpful because windows 10 scores aren't valid anyhow.
Just for fun I looked up my performance data for Crysis 1 on my 1800X /5700XT rig in Adrenaline. I'm guessing it counts frames during loadscreens/cutscreens lol.


----------



## Shaman

BenchMate comes with Win10 validation and SuperPI built in. I doubt there are any major x87 optimizations on Ryzen 3xxx vs 1xxx/2xxx and the extra cache will do nothing.

https://benchmate.org/












...
..
.


----------



## cssorkinman

In one of the more odd things to have happened to me in this hobby - my 1800X just after launch on the Titanium's original bios would spit out scores almost exactly the same as the 3600 does. I updated that bios and it put a 20% penalty on pi times ( which is more in line with scores from other 1xxx and 2xxx machines)- weird.


----------



## Shaman

Probably an AGESA issue. I bet ya you updated your BIOS in between to get the 3600 going. I've seen where older BIOS'es across variety of board makers can give you up to 5% more by rolling back the BIOS, albeit at the expense of CPU support, features, etc.

Also, the Windows 10 "1903" update supposedly added some improvements to the scheduler in order to be able to handle Zen arch better, but I've seen pretty decent hits to the x87 performance post 1903. 

Heck, the same 1903 update added WDDM 2.6 and legacy 3D performance nose dived almost 20% (Dx8/9). So, between AMD throwing out barely alpha quality AGESA at the board makers and Microsoft's "March of Progress" (remember going from XPDM to WDDM, Win2k/XP to Vista/7+, legacy 2D/3D performance got gutted by up to 40% or even 50%) x87/legacy performance will suffer. That's why you have something like a 12 year old Nehalem i7 and a 10 year old GTX 580 annihilating a modern Ryzen machine with a modern WDDM ONLY capable GPU in legacy or near legacy stuff.

Progress!

Anyway, cant wait to see more Zen users in here.

...
..
.


----------



## cssorkinman

Shaman said:


> Probably an AGESA issue. I bet ya you updated your BIOS in between to get the 3600 going. I've seen where older BIOS'es across variety of board makers can give you up to 5% more by rolling back the BIOS, albeit at the expense of CPU support, features, etc.
> 
> Also, the Windows 10 "1903" update supposedly added some improvments to the scheduler in order to be able to handle Zen arch better, but I've seen pretty decent hits to the x87 performance post 1903.
> 
> Heck, the same 1903 update added WDDM 2.6 and legacy 3D performance nose dived almost 20% (Dx8/9). So, between AMD throwing out barely alpha quality AGESA at the board makers and Microsoft's "March of Progress" (remember going from XPDM to WDDM, Win2k/XP to Vista/7+, legacy 2D/3D performance got gutted by up to 40% or even 50%) x87/legacy performance will suffer. That's why you have something like a 12 year old Nehalem i7 and a 10 year old GTX 580 annihilating a modern Ryzen machine with a modern WDDM ONLY capable GPU in legacy or near legacy stuff.
> 
> Progress!
> 
> Anyway, cant wait to see more Zen users in here.
> 
> ...
> ..
> .


3600 is an entirely different build -its on a X570 Meg Ace. My theory is that with so many people complaining of memory compatibility issues at ryzen launch , they backed something off to make it easier on that subsystem. 
I should see if it would act the same if i went back to the original bios - I've avoided the latest updates that make it impossible to do so with that board.


----------

